# Schiit Eitr impression and USB-SPDIF converters discussion



## ScareDe2 (Sep 17, 2017)

Might as well include the GEN 5 discussion in this thread to fully compare those new products from Schiit.


----------



## makne

Very interested in this also. Will probably buy one when they become available in Norway.


----------



## Jones Bob

Got an Eitr last Saturday. Currently using it to feed a Yggy via coax. It works well. 

Mike hit it out of the park with this design.


----------



## ScareDe2 (Aug 30, 2017)

edited


----------



## Jones Bob (Jul 24, 2017)

I chose to buy the Eitr to see how well it works. If I did not like it, I could return it in 15 days. That is not an option with the Gen 5 board. If I did like it (which I very much do), it will go to my work system, and will order a Gen 5 to install in my Yggy when available.

The Eitr made the best SQ of the Yggy, out of several options I've tried. It's a keeper.

BTW, the Wyrd earlier made no difference in SQ in my system.


----------



## makne

Jones Bob said:


> I chose to buy the Eitr to see how well it works. If I did not like it, I could return it in 15 days. That is not an option with the Gen 5 board. If I did like it (which I very much do), it will go to my work system, and will order a Gen 5 to install in my Yggy when available.
> 
> The Eitr made the best SQ of the Yggy, out of several options I've tried. It's a keeper.
> 
> BTW, the Wyrd earlier made no difference in SQ in my system.


This is very encouraging! I was going to get a Wyrd to use with Chord Hugo, but now I'll get the Eitr instead.


----------



## adydula

I sent my Bifrost Multibit back to Schitt in an exchange program for a updated Gen 5 and it ships today!! Yeah!
I will post my impressions later when it arrives.
Alex


----------



## cishida (Jul 25, 2017)

Just received the Eitr yesterday. Using it with a Mac mini -> Gumby -> MJ2 -> HE-560. I also have the Singxer F-1 and Wyred4sound uLink.
I have not done any back and forth so far so my impressions are based on my memory of the F-1 and uLink the same system.
Early impressions after a few hours of listening - this is the best USB->SPDIF I've tried. Very natural, organic, and detailed. Definitely should be on your short list to try.


----------



## JerryLeeds

I got my EITR this past Saturday. I replaced the wyrd in my Mumby-Magni 2 uber setup.

This new device certainly does make a great sound difference.

Now the question about upgrading things in my other two setups??

I just finished getting things all up to date in these other setups for USB SQ improvement.

I think I will hold out for some more impressions before sending my Gumby & Yggy in for an upgrade. Also these setups both sound great now ... but I really like the idea on having less/no extra 'boxes' in the sound chain between the source & DAC


----------



## pasa

Hello, I am a new member and I was hoping to get some assistance. I recently purchased the Schiit Eitr and am unable to play any files over 16/48000. My music is stored on the main computer (Windows 8)>cat 6>router>cat 6>Ethernet switch>cat 6>microRendu>usb>Schiit Eitr>coax>Schiit Modi Multibit. I am using JRiver MC20 and JRemote on a tablet for control. If I use my other setup, main computer (Windows 8)>cat 6>router>cat 6>Ethernet switch>cat 6>CAPS>usb>Schiit Eitr>coax>Schiit Modi Multibit it will play all files up to and including 24/192000.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## adydula

Make sure in JRiver in settings your set to 48,000 and in Windows in Sound, Speakers properties, advanced you have this set to 48000 as well....
Alex


----------



## Makiah S

I've been only running USB on my NFB10ES2 for years now, and I've upgraded my USB a few times, a Power Conditioner was the first step, helped a little, second was a dedicated PCi USB card that actually also helped! Finally adding in the Etir, I've found it's taken me yet a step forward. Not that it matters, but my Etir is feed by the upgrades I made to USB, then the Coax runs into my NFB10ES2, better micro detail, a blacker background and sharper more accurate imaging are the gains it introduced!


----------



## PolarBehr

Does any one have experience with using Etir with iPhone and/or iPad as the source?


----------



## Jones Bob

PolarBehr said:


> Does any one have experience with using Etir with iPhone and/or iPad as the source?



Could not get a signal from my iPhone 6 Plus and CCK to work thru the Eitr. The Yggy would digitally lock, but no sound. The CCK was originally bought off of Amazon, so probably a fake with no full Apple functionality. Will try a iOS Reset first to see if that works (thanks Torq!), if not, will buy a real CCK from an Apple Store and try that.


----------



## PolarBehr (Jul 26, 2017)

Jones Bob said:


> Could not get a signal from my iPhone 6 Plus and CCK to work thru the Eitr. The Yggy would digitally lock, but no sound. The CCK was originally bought off of Amazon, so probably a fake with no full Apple functionality. Will try a iOS Reset first to see if that works (thanks Torq!), if not, will buy a real CCK from an Apple Store and try that.



Sorry for the neub question but what is CCK? The camera lightning to USB cable?


----------



## ScareDe2 (Aug 30, 2017)

edited


----------



## Makiah S

ScareDe2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you tried to use a computer USB port with the EITR and see if using the PCI USB card still improve the sound the most in your chain. And please tell me what PCI USB card you use  Thanks



I switched the USB input from a few different spots, nothing makes a difference though, with the Etir the sound is the same, regardless of what USB is plugging into it. 

As for the USB card https://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Hi-Speed-USB-5-Port-Card/dp/B000E6HFX0 it was this one, 

I will say my PC does NOT like to boot with the Etir plugged in, having it plugged in will even freeze my Bios... I guess it has something to do with how it draws power via the USB, so I've been putting it to sleep vs Shutting down. Which may be better overall. 

But for quality the usb DOES NOT matter for the Etir, what ever is before it is irrelevant. So long as it's the last thing before your DAC you'll have the improvements


----------



## Jones Bob

Yup . Originally called the Camera Connection Kit.
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter


----------



## PolarBehr

Jones Bob said:


> Yup . Originally called the Camera Connection Kit.
> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter


Thanks! Learned something new. Does that mean I'm worth more money now =)


----------



## Jones Bob

PolarBehr said:


> Thanks! Learned something new. Does that mean I'm worth more money now =)



No. Just older and wiser.


----------



## adydula

I thought the EITR did not draw any power from the USB power in a PC etc....it has a VAC to 6 VDC wall wort?
Alex


----------



## Guidostrunk

I'll be interested in more comparisons against the F-1. Looks like a great USB bridge schiit brought to the table.


----------



## makne

PolarBehr said:


> Sorry for the neub question but what is CCK? The camera lightning to USB cable?


Yes. You have to use it to connect an ios device to a dac that doesn't have an apple certified chip.


----------



## jcn3

deleted -- beat to the punch . . .


----------



## PolarBehr

makne said:


> Yes. You have to use it to connect an ios device to a dac that doesn't have an apple certified chip.



Got one (Apple CCK). Use it to connect my IPhone 6 and iPad Pro to my Modi 2 Uber. The iPhone and iPad do not sound as good as the USB on the iMac so was considering getting a Wyrd. I'm thinking now that Eitr may be a better choice but only if it will work with the iPhone.


----------



## enigmus12 (Jul 27, 2017)

adydula said:


> I thought the EITR did not draw any power from the USB power in a PC etc....it has a VAC to 6 VDC wall wort?
> Alex



Yes wall wort, quoting from the Schiit site :
Linear, Low-Noise Power Supply—Built In
You won't need any "linear supplies" or other "add-ons" to improve Eitr—like all of our stackable products, we've built in a linear supply with multiple stages of ultra-low-noise voltage regulators. From the included 1.5A, 6VAC wall-wart to the output, there are no switching supplies in Eitr.


----------



## enigmus12

Guidostrunk said:


> I'll be interested in more comparisons against the F-1. Looks like a great USB bridge schiit brought to the table.



From what can be read elsewhere, the Schiit is better or at least equal to the SU-1. Probably it can be linked to the Full galvanic isolation that it provides. I Don't know but i'm curious too, it's a cheap and well designed solution from my point of view (I own a Su1).


----------



## jcn3

Guidostrunk said:


> I'll be interested in more comparisons against the F-1. Looks like a great USB bridge schiit brought to the table.



i don't have an eitr, but i wasn't that impressed with the f-1 -- i found that it sucked energy out of the presentation (even powered by iso regen/lps-1).


----------



## makne

PolarBehr said:


> Got one (Apple CCK). Use it to connect my IPhone 6 and iPad Pro to my Modi 2 Uber. The iPhone and iPad do not sound as good as the USB on the iMac so was considering getting a Wyrd. I'm thinking now that Eitr may be a better choice but only if it will work with the iPhone.


 Well apparently some people have issues with cck and eitr, we'll have to wait and see when more people have tried it. I don't see why the cck shouldn't work with the eitr.


----------



## Guidostrunk

I've only ever had the X-1, and V-link to compare the F-1 to. It's definitely better than those 2. I don't feel any loss of energy. The X-1and Vlink sounded lifeless in comparison. Hopefully others chime in on the eitr comparison. I'll definitely get one if there's a majority consensus that it's better. 


jcn3 said:


> i don't have an eitr, but i wasn't that impressed with the f-1 -- i found that it sucked energy out of the presentation (even powered by iso regen/lps-1).


----------



## Hifi59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jones Bob said:


> Could not get a signal from my iPhone 6 Plus and CCK to work thru the Eitr. The Yggy would digitally lock, but no sound. The CCK was originally bought off of Amazon, so probably a fake with no full Apple functionality. Will try a iOS Reset first to see if that works (thanks Torq!), if not, will buy a real CCK from an Apple Store and try that.



I, and several others, have had the same problem. It's likely not your cck cable. To my knowledge, everyone who's had their Eitr swapped out report that all is well and that includes myself with my iPad and iPhone. I think Schiit sent out some units that wouldn't work with iOS devices.


----------



## cheungtsw

Is driver required on win10 creators edition?


----------



## Jones Bob (Aug 1, 2017)

Hifi59 said:


> I, and several others, have had the same problem. It's likely not your cck cable. To my knowledge, everyone who's had their Eitr swapped out report that all is well and that includes myself with my iPad and iPhone. I think Schiit sent out some units that wouldn't work with iOS devices.



Thanks for the info. 

My Eitr started acting up with dropouts about every 20 seconds. No amount of rebooting or cable changes would clear it. After emailing to Nick at Schiit Tech Support, back to Schiit it goes. Asked for a refund and will wait for release of the self install Gen 5.


----------



## Sanlitun

cheungtsw said:


> Is driver required on win10 creators edition?



No it isn't.

And in any event I couldn't get the Schiit drivers to install on Win 10 Creators.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Was glad to find this thread.  Currently listen to a lot of ripped CDs and Tidal via Aries Mini.  

The path is Aries Mini USB>>MF V-Link 192>>RCA-Black Cat Silverstar 75-BNC>>Gungnir MB>>Freya preamp.

No USB in on my Gungnir so use the V-Link USB/SPDIF converter.  

Very happy with the sound but of course wondering what  the Eitr with Gen 5 USB tech would bring.

Has anyone compared Eitr to a V-Link 192?   Any reason to think it would be better than the V-Link?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## gxleetw

Hifi59 said:


> I, and several others, have had the same problem. It's likely not your cck cable. To my knowledge, everyone who's had their Eitr swapped out report that all is well and that includes myself with my iPad and iPhone. I think Schiit sent out some units that wouldn't work with iOS devices.



That's my experience as well. However, my replaced Eitr still requires powered USB hub to work correctly with iPad/CCK- they now states this under Eitr FAQ, but I don't see that last week when it first came out. I am using a very old iPad with 30-pin version CCK though.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Although I don't have the eitr. I do have the Singxer F-1, and it handily beats my old V-link. 
With that said, there's a few posts here and elsewhere on the web, where the eitr is comparable or better than the F-1, FWIW. 
I'm currently waiting for more posts with comparisons to the F-1 , before I pull the trigger. 





Ghosthouse said:


> Was glad to find this thread.  Currently listen to a lot of ripped CDs and Tidal via Aries Mini.
> 
> The path is Aries Mini USB>>MF V-Link 192>>RCA-Black Cat Silverstar 75-BNC>>Gungnir MB>>Freya preamp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghosthouse

Guidostrunk said:


> Although I don't have the eitr. I do have the Singxer F-1, and it handily beats my old V-link.
> With that said, there's a few posts here and elsewhere on the web, where the eitr is comparable or better than the F-1, FWIW.
> I'm currently waiting for more posts with comparisons to the F-1 , before I pull the trigger.



Thanks Guido.  That's a helpful tip...I think.  BUT please clarify.  Your old V-Link...was that the Gen 1 (black case) version or the later 192 (silver case) version?  Thanks again.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Silver case 





Ghosthouse said:


> Thanks Guido.  That's a helpful tip...I think.  BUT please clarify.  Your old V-Link...was that the Gen 1 (black case) version or the later 192 (silver case) version?  Thanks again.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Guidostrunk said:


> Silver case



Okay!  Thanks much.  I'll have to read up on that Singxer F-1.


----------



## Guidostrunk

@rb2013 has a thread on the xmos bridges. I'm sure you've already discovered it by now. Lol


----------



## Ghosthouse

Guidostrunk said:


> by



Thanks, Guido.  No, I had not yet found that.  Did see a discussion that had started about the F-1 over on Audio Circle.   I note the MF V-Link 192 doesn't even get mentioned in the USB/SPDIF ranking early on in rb2013's thread.  I guess that says something, though I've been very happy with the sound using it in the chain.  Things sound better running USB into the V-Link and Coax to BNC into the DAC than running Coax direct from the Aries Mini into the Gungnir (i.e., skipping any USB connection).  Not sure why that is the case but the difference wasn't subtle.  Thinking there might be an Eitr in my future.


----------



## Mike Thompson

I have a Gungnir Multibit and really didn't want to send it back to Schiit for the Gen 5 upgrade. Tougher when you live in Canada. I just received the Eitr this morning and am now having a first listen. My initial impressions are very favourable. I'll post again when it's broken in a bit. So far so good


----------



## Ghosthouse

Mike Thompson said:


> h



Hope it continues to sound good, Mike (and even better as you put some hours on it).  Gungnir MB here as well (also Freya preamp) but no USB on the Gungnir, hence the V-Link 192.  
Got the MB upgrade done few weeks ago.  Not interested in sending it back yet again.  PLUS just bought a Black Cat Silverstar digital coax cable.  

Spent some time over on Super Best Audio Friends.  There's a pretty lengthy Eitr thread there.


----------



## Mike Thompson

Ghosthouse said:


> Hope it continues to sound good, Mike (and even better as you put some hours on it).  Gungnir MB here as well (also Freya preamp) but no USB on the Gungnir, hence the V-Link 192.
> Got the MB upgrade done few weeks ago.  Not interested in sending it back yet again.  PLUS just bought a Black Cat Silverstar digital coax cable.
> 
> Spent some time over on Super Best Audio Friends.  There's a pretty lengthy Eitr thread there.


Thanks. I'm always cautious about posts when I first get a new component but I am liking it so far. The sound seems a bit richer. Time will tell.


----------



## jseymour

I have had my Eitr powered up since last Thursday.  It replaced a Yellowtec PUC2 Lite (AES output) that was powered by a USB Disruptor power supply.  There is a very slight improvement in clarity over the PUC2.  This is a testament to the PUC2 since it has been on the market since at least 2010.


----------



## cheungtsw

Can I do something like this?

Laptop --> iusb3.0 --> Eitr --> iOne --> powered speakers


----------



## sheldaze

cheungtsw said:


> Can I do something like this?
> 
> Laptop --> iusb3.0 --> Eitr --> iOne --> powered speakers



Yes, but why use the iusb3.0? What's it going to do for you that a plain vanilla, USB2.0 rated cable would not do on its own? The Eitr is not simply a USB to COAX converter - it also does all necessary electrical cleanup. So the best chain should be computer straight to Eitr, unless I am missing something.


----------



## Voxata

Is this a benefit vs SPDIF optical output on my be PC?


----------



## Jozurr

For people using the Eitr into the Yggy, what input are you using on the Yggy and what cables/transformers?


----------



## jseymour

Using the RCA SPDIF via a Signal Cables Silver Resolution.


----------



## RickB (Aug 9, 2017)

PolarBehr said:


> Sorry for the neub question but what is CCK? The camera lightning to USB cable?



Edit: NVM


----------



## mervinb

I've been checking the shipping rate of Eitr vs a gen5 upgrade (self-install) for Gumby. The upgrade is very expensive to ship, and I believe there's a mistake in the system. The rates I checked are for shipping to Singapore, but I've read elsewhere that shipping quotes are out of whack for the gen5 card.

Could someone at Schiit please look into this?


----------



## jcn3

mervinb said:


> I've been checking the shipping rate of Eitr vs a gen5 upgrade (self-install) for Gumby. The upgrade is very expensive to ship, and I believe there's a mistake in the system. The rates I checked are for shipping to Singapore, but I've read elsewhere that shipping quotes are out of whack for the gen5 card.
> 
> Could someone at Schiit please look into this?



you should send an email to schiit directly.  the contact info is on their website.


----------



## cyclops214 (Aug 16, 2017)

My Eitr Arrived today And it cleared up The sound I was hearing On the left side of All my cans It sounded like A filament In An old light bulb That was loose And rattling So I went through The music and shows That we're giving me that issue And the noise is gone now So glad I picked it up. I Never new USB noise could sound like that.


----------



## Walderstorn (Aug 17, 2017)

Unfortunately i am having crackling with my unit, i read somewhere else to change from connecting directly to the outlet to a a grounded extension and unfortunately it didn't fix it. I went to 2 friends apartments and the same problem, which didn't surprise me (same small town), so if someone has any idea or suggestion it would be great.

edit - unbelievable, after 1 week of lugging this thing around and trying multiple cables (including 2 new) a single old HP scanner cable fixed the problem.


----------



## cyclops214

Walderstorn said:


> Unfortunately i am having crackling with my unit, i read somewhere else to change from connecting directly to the outlet to a a grounded extension and unfortunately it didn't fix it. I went to 2 friends apartments and the same problem, which didn't surprise me (same small town), so if someone has any idea or suggestion it would be great.
> 
> edit - no ups available


I suggest you pick up a UPS All of my Gear is plugged into one.


----------



## mourip

For those of you using either the Eitr or the new Gen5 internal replacement board what driver are you using and with what operating system?

I could not get anything to work with my Windows 2012r2 server and with Windows 10 Pro only the newly built in USB 2.0 WASAPI driver that comes with the latest updates. I found no way to use ASIO with either OS.


----------



## jseymour (Aug 19, 2017)

mourip said:


> For those of you using either the Eitr or the new Gen5 internal replacement board what driver are you using and with what operating system?
> 
> I could not get anything to work with my Windows 2012r2 server and with Windows 10 Pro only the newly built in USB 2.0 WASAPI driver that comes with the latest updates. I found no way to use ASIO with either OS.



Install the drivers from Schiit.  I use Windows 10 Pro with MusicBee.  Both the Schiit WASAPI (Eitr) and the Windows Generic ASIO driver work.  There is a  Windows ASIO USB device driver that does not work.


----------



## mourip

jseymour said:


> Install the drivers from Schiit.  I use Windows 10 Pro with MusicBee.  Both the Schiit WASAPI (Eitr) and the Windows Generic ASIO driver work.  There is a  Windows ASIO USB device driver that does not work.



I am using the internal board installed in an Yggrasil. I am not using an Eitr. What DAC are you using?

I use JRMC. In Windows 10 Pro the Gen5 card is automatically recognized and a WASAPI driver assigned to it. Under my JRMC Options tab I only see "Yggdrasil Gen5(WASAPI)". I have tried all of the other Schiit supplied drivers and they all give me an error that the Operating System is not supported. I tried the Schiit supplied ASIO driver and got that same error. I have never heard of a "Windows Generic ASIO driver". Where does that show or where is it found?


----------



## jseymour

mourip said:


> I am using the internal board installed in an Yggrasil. I am not using an Eitr. What DAC are you using?
> 
> I use JRMC. In Windows 10 Pro the Gen5 card is automatically recognized and a WASAPI driver assigned to it. Under my JRMC Options tab I only see "Yggdrasil Gen5(WASAPI)". I have tried all of the other Schiit supplied drivers and they all give me an error that the Operating System is not supported. I tried the Schiit supplied ASIO driver and got that same error. I have never heard of a "Windows Generic ASIO driver". Where does that show or where is it found?



I also have a Yggy.  My syntax was off for the driver name.  Here it is exactly as it shows up in MusicBee in a scroll down list.
"ASIO for USB device"
"ASIO for Generic USB device"
"PUC2 ASIO driver"

I was using a Yellowtec PUC2 before I replaced it with an Eitr.  I also use Foobar for the Dynamic Range plugin, but it is only configured for WASAPI.

If you haven't already, try removing the WASAPI driver and reboot.  Driver installs don't always work the first time.


----------



## behwatch (Aug 20, 2017)

mervinb said:


> I've been checking the shipping rate of Eitr vs a gen5 upgrade (self-install) for Gumby. The upgrade is very expensive to ship, and I believe there's a mistake in the system. The rates I checked are for shipping to Singapore, but I've read elsewhere that shipping quotes are out of whack for the gen5 card.
> 
> Could someone at Schiit please look into this?



Shipped using the usps $23.25 one. Got a tracking number though.

Emailed them and they say the shipping rate for fedex is correct.


----------



## hpnutz

Hello all,
Quick question- I use an Aurender N-100h to feed a Gumby/Mjolnir 2 stack via USB. Would the Eitr or internal board upgrade make a significant  improvement and which would be better if so? I feel the SQ is already wonderful and don't want to keep tumbling down the rabbit hole if it won't be a vast change for the better. Thanks for your help!


----------



## sheldaze

hpnutz said:


> Hello all,
> Quick question- I use an Aurender N-100h to feed a Gumby/Mjolnir 2 stack via USB. Would the Eitr or internal board upgrade make a significant  improvement and which would be better if so? I feel the SQ is already wonderful and don't want to keep tumbling down the rabbit hole if it won't be a vast change for the better. Thanks for your help!



Short answer - yes.

The best implementation of USB available from Schiit, until the recent release of the Eitr and internal board upgrades, was the USB gen 3 on the Yggy. With the newest boards, on all three DACs, there is a notable improvement to the sound, when feeding into the DAC via USB. And this is regardless of how clean or electrically pure your source is. And it is particularly true for the Bifrost and Gungnir, which did not have access to the better USB gen 3 implementation.

However, it is not going to suddenly make the sound "magical". I feel the sound was already pretty magical in the Gumby 

It just takes away a layer of "digital", which you probably did not know was there - unless you used a good transport instead of the USB. But the basic answer to your question, yes the sound will be better. A big part of the weakness, in some people's perspective of the Gumby sound, was actually the USB sound. This fixes that weakness. However take your time...make the jump if and when you feel it is a good time to do so. The internal board is just an easier all-in-one package. The Eitr is external and will require space on your power source for an AC power adapter and additional COAX cable. The sound though is the same, Eitr and internal board.


----------



## hpnutz

sheldaze said:


> Short answer - yes.
> 
> The best implementation of USB available from Schiit, until the recent release of the Eitr and internal board upgrades, was the USB gen 3 on the Yggy. With the newest boards, on all three DACs, there is a notable improvement to the sound, when feeding into the DAC via USB. And this is regardless of how clean or electrically pure your source is. And it is particularly true for the Bifrost and Gungnir, which did not have access to the better USB gen 3 implementation.
> 
> ...


----------



## hpnutz

Thanks Sheldaze- guess I will be sending the Gungnir in for an upgrade!


----------



## sheldaze

hpnutz said:


> Thanks Sheldaze- guess I will be sending the Gungnir in for an upgrade!



There are also a couple of guides on how to do this yourself. I believe a Gungnir Gen 5 search will find some information, if you're apt to try a self-installation.


----------



## behwatch

Comparison between Eitr (170hr) and G5 USB (30hr) with Yggy:

Eitr is less detailed but smoother with no fatigue.
Eitr has larger soundstage. Height is bigger. Width is about the same. Depth is longer.
Both have the same tone.

Overall prefer Eitr for smoothness. Will report if there are changes after longer listening hours for G5.


----------



## Jones Bob

behwatch said:


> Comparison between Eitr (170hr) and G5 USB (30hr) with Yggy:
> 
> Eitr is less detailed but smoother with no fatigue.
> Eitr has larger soundstage. Height is bigger. Width is about the same. Depth is longer.
> ...



What coax are you using between your Eitr and Yggy?


----------



## behwatch

Jones Bob said:


> What coax are you using between your Eitr and Yggy?



IXOS XHD258 Coaxial Cable

may be seen as lousy as it is not expensive.


----------



## ScareDe2

Hi everyone,

Have any of you compared the eitr or the gen 5 versus a good transport? Would be interesting to know in order to better decide if USB sound quality is finally worth it.


----------



## sheldaze

I'd first start with what is your standard for a good transport?

I was surprised and dismayed at the variation I heard, when I finally did start to compare the digital output from various transport I had in use. Many boxes which were highly rated turned out to be as much the problem as the rest of the chain. Price was not a good determining factor either, as transports costing in the range of $500 to $2000 were both good and bad. I basically settled on anything Oppo and an old transport from the era when transports used to be measured by the pound (a 24-pound behemoth is still in use in my headphone system). Against my now updated transport baseline, the Eitr is the first digital device that does not require me to hear a 2nd listening on the transport after 1st listening to something via the computer.

Eitr and Gen5 simply work.


----------



## ScareDe2 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi and thank you for this answer. I have no experience with transport because I have invest everything on USB and various decrapifiers. A good transport would be something that just leave you satisfied, noise free, natural and musical, I suppose.


----------



## jseymour

ScareDe2 said:


> Hi and thank you for this answer. I have no experience with transport because I have invest everything on USB and various decrapifiers. A good transport would be something that just leave you satisfied, noise free, natural and musical, I suppose.



10 years ago I switched to PC based music and felt liberated.  No more popping CDs in and out of the player and of course putting them back in their proper spot.  CDs are  easier than vinyl but still a housekeeping chore.  PC based playback (and I also must include streaming in this) offers your entire library in front of you with predefined and on the fly playlists.  Playing CDs seems so yesterday.  Rip it once and be done.


----------



## ScareDe2

jseymour said:


> 10 years ago I switched to PC based music and felt liberated.  No more popping CDs in and out of the player and of course putting them back in their proper spot.  CDs are  easier than vinyl but still a housekeeping chore.  PC based playback (and I also must include streaming in this) offers your entire library in front of you with predefined and on the fly playlists.  Playing CDs seems so yesterday.  Rip it once and be done.



Yes PC audio is more convenient. It allows you to access more music with one single mouse click. However as USB cleaners suggest, the signal is very dirty and everyone I read on that particular subject agreed that a good transport is better. But now that it is said the eitr and gen 5 makes upgraded USB cables and decrapifiers useless, I feel it's time to compare again.


----------



## jseymour

Before using the Eitr I was using a Yellowtec PUC2 lite which is a USB to AES converter.  The Eitr is an improvement, but I wanted to try going back to using the AES input on my Yggy.  So to convert the Eitr's SPDIF to AES I purchased a Neutrik female BNC to male AES converter: http://www.ebay.com/itm/263091619828 and a female RCA to male BNC adaptor: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006VK8IEI/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 .

With just a quick listen the sound quality is at least as good or a subtle touch better as it was with RCA SPDIF.  If I say better it is because it seemed  a subtle touch louder.  I just have a phone sound meter app, so I don't know if I will be able to prove it.  Is it possible that the Yggy's AES input might have slightly higher gain than the SPDIF inputs?


----------



## Letmebefrank

Is there any benefit to using Eitr instead of my motherboard S/PDIF header? 

I have a small asus add in board that connects to the internal S/PDIF header on my mobo and provides toslink and coaxial.

Mobo: asus sabertooth z97 mk1


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi folks, I've had my Eitr for about a month now so I thought I would post some impressions/experiences for the gang...

I should at this point clarify that I am using a loudspeaker system, not headphones: Conrad-Johnson CT-5 preamp, Conrad-Johnson LP70S stereo power amp, Michell Gyro SE turntable with SME V arm and Koestu Urushi Vermilion cartridge, E.A.R. 324 phono stage, Shunyata Triton power distribution with compelete Shunyata power cords, Sonore microRendu USB streamer, Schiit Modi 2 Uber DAC and Schiit Eitr USB/SPDIF convertor as my interim digital setup while my Gungnir is away getting upgraded (see below). All Audioquest Columbia or Colorado interconnects, and Dynaudio Contour S3.4 with Dynaudio Esotar 2 tweeter upgrade (the best soft-dome tweeter on the planet).







I originally bought Eitr for use with my Gungnir while I waited in the queue to be able to send it in for a Gen 5 USB and Multibit upgrade. One of the reasons for the Gen 5 upgrade is that I had a USB port/controller failure on Gungnir after disconnecting and reconnecting my Sonore microRendu when I moved the Mac Mini out of the stereo rack to move it into the bedroom in the other part of the house to get rid of all the high-bandwidth computer processor noise emanating from the Mac Mini (and sitting next to the stereo amplifiers; computers put out a crapload of noise).

After moving the Mac Mini out, the USB port on the Gungnir simply would not work anymore, _at all._ The DAC would not even show up when directy connected to a computer USB port. I attribute this mostly likely to a static electricity-charge induced failure.

So, I placed an order for a Gen 5 USB and Multibit upgrade, pulled the Gungnir out of the rack, and I put my Modi 2 Uber into the system and it works fine with the Sonore.

But, I wasn't that overly thrilled with the sound. Obviously, while the Modi 2 Uber is a good DAC, it does not sound as good as a Gungnir. It was _acceptable_; good, but certainly not great, it has a somewhat thin, dry & sterile presentation of the music compared to Gungnir, with a smaller soundstage (and _nowhere near_ as good Loki, I might add, FWIW).

Then, Eitr got released. I figured, hmmm, I could use Eitr with it's Gen 5 USB/SPDIF conversion functionality and connect via the SPDIF input on Gungnir while I wait in queue. So, I ordered it, and when Eitr arrived, I hooked it up to the SPDIF input of Gungnir using a single Zu Wylde RCA interconnect.

My digital music chain at this point was: Mac Mini sending files from Roon wirelessly over wi-fi > Airport Express in the stereo rack > Ethenet Cat 5>Sonore microRendu > Eitr > Zu Wylde RCA "analog" interconnect cable > Gungnir SPDIF input > C-J amplification chain. Well, it sounded pretty darn good, and more importantly, my Gungnir was back in business while I waited in queue. Cool.

Meantime, I ordered an open-box Shunyata RCA terminated SPDIF 75 ohm digital cable. Once I got that, I replaced the Zu Wylde regular RCA analogue interconnect with the Shunyata 75 ohm digital coax SPDIF cable.

So now, my chain was this: Mac Mini/Roon > Airport Express > Sonore microRendu > Eitr > Shunyata Venom 75 ohm SPDIF digital coax> Gungnir SPDIF input.

Another NOTABLE improvement: with the Shunyata 75-ohm digital cable the sound quality was smoother, sweeter, more dimensional and more full-sounding than with the Zu cable, quite noticebly so. Soooo, now we're actually cookin' with gas...the system sounded VERY good and most importantly, my Gungnir was back in the system and performing to it's full potential. In fact, Eitr using a good SPDIF digital coax cable sounded notably better than the original direct (Gen 2) USB input on Gungnir.

So, I used this confiuguration until I got the email this week from the fine folks at Schiit to send in my Gungnir for my upgrades, which I did yesterday. I just put my Modi 2 Uber back into the system, but this time I used it in conjunction with Eitr and the Shunyata digital cable.

Okaayyy...using the SPDIF input on Modi 2 Uber in conjunction with Eitr takes this setup up _quite a notch_, IMHO. The musical presentation is now more natural, more full-bodied, sweeter-sounding, less sterile, and quieter than using the USB input only on Modi 2 Uber. NOT as good as Gungnir, but really quite good, impressively so when you consider what Eitr brings to the table for what it cost, and good enough that I can live with this easily until my Gungnir gets back from it's upgrades.

So, bottom line...Eitr is a WINNER. Either used with Gungnir in place the stock Gen 2 USB, or with Modi 2 Uber in place of USB (AFAIK, Modi 2 Uber does not utilize the Gen 5 USB implementation), Eitr brings a notable improvement in sound quality and a more enjoyable and engaging musical experience. BIG thumbs up from me.

Hope this mini-review is helpful to the community.

Cheers.


----------



## Ghosthouse (Sep 3, 2017)

Puma Cat - Thanks for the Eitr report.  Glad it is working for you.  Have a Gungnir MB myself used in a speaker-based system (Totem Forests).  Have been using for some time a MF V-Link 192 USB>SPDIF converter from Aries Mini into the Gungnir via Black Cat Silverstar 75.  Very interesting to read experiences with Eitr since I'm thinking about getting one as replacement for the V-Link.  Not sure WHAT Gen USB the V-Link represents.  Have to say though, at the present time things are sounding very good...esp. since getting the MB upgrade for the Gungnir.  I see you are also getting the MB upgrade aong with the 5th Gen USB.  That MB upgrade was probably the best $500 spent on my system.  Upgrade doesn't do it justice relative to the change associated it.  Like a different DAC (and all for the better).  Hope you enjoy yours as much.  Good luck.


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> Puma Cat - Thanks for the Eitr report.  Glad it is working for you.  Have a Gungnir MB myself used in a speaker-based system (Totem Forests).  Right now using a MF V-Link 192 USB>SPDIF converter from Aries Mini into the Gungnir via Black Cat Silverstar 75.  Very interesting to read experiences with Eitr since am thinking about getting one as replacement for the V-Link.  Not sure WHAT Gen USB the V-Link represents.  Have to say though, at the present time things are sounding very good...esp. since getting the MB upgrade for the Gungnir.  Are you also getting the MB upgrade done or had you already had that done?  For myself, probably the best $500 spent on my system.  If you can swing it, I'd urge you to consider getting it while the unit is "in the shop".  Good luck.



HI Ghosthouse, yes, I am getting the Multibit upgrade along wth the Gen 5 USB upgrade. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Hey PC - I missed that you were getting the MB upgrade on the first read of your post.  Went back and edited my reply once I saw your were getting it.  Money well spent I think.


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> Hey PC - I missed that you were getting the MB upgrade on the first read of your post.  Went back and edited my reply once I saw your were getting it.  Money well spent I think.



Yes, I heard the Gungnir Multibit upgrade at the CA Audio Show in July; it was pretty clear how good it sounded, that's why I opted for it when I needed to send the Gungnir in for the Gen 5 USB upgrade (which I needed to do as the USB port or controller failed anyway). Figured on killing two birds with one stone...


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> Hey PC - I missed that you were getting the MB upgrade on the first read of your post.  Went back and edited my reply once I saw your were getting it.  Money well spent I think.


BTW, how long did it take for your Multibit upgrade to burn in? When I read Robert Harley's review in Absolute Sound of  Yggy, he let it burn in for a full month (30 days) before reviewing it. The Shunyata person at the CA Audio Show said the Gungnir Multibit just needs to be turned on to burn in, it does not need to be pulling and processing digital files (unlike the Teflon caps in my C-J gear, which only burn in when actually playing music; they take FOREVER to burn in; at least 1000 hours). My original 1st gen Bifrost took a good 300-400 hours to burn in; it changed considerably (for the better) over that time.


----------



## Ghosthouse (Sep 3, 2017)

Puma - I'd be lying if I said I could remember with any certainty.  If I had to guess, I'd say several dozen hours actual playing time...so maybe 50/60 hours???.  A guess.  I might have run through it (on repeat) for a few days Track 9 (burn in track) ripped from the XLO Reference CD.   I also left it powered up all the time too (still do).  I remember the Gungnir when first purchased some years ago took a LONG time to open up.  Sounded very dark and rolled off for what might have been a couple hundred hours.  Again, a wild guess.   BUT, my point in relaying that is I don't think the MB upgrade took nearly as long to open up as the new Gungnir had.  Hope that's helpful. 
Bottom line - whatever it sounds like when you first get it: Just play music and be patient.


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> Puma - I'd be lying if I said I could remember with any certainty.  If I had to guess, I'd say several dozen hours actual playing time...so maybe 50/60 hours???.  A guess.  I might have run through it (on repeat) for a few days Track 9 (burn in track) ripped from the XLO Reference CD.   I also left it powered up all the time too (still do).  I remember the Gungnir when first purchased some years ago took a LONG time to open up.  Sounded very dark and rolled off for what might have been a couple hundred hours.  Again, a wild guess.   BUT, my point in relaying that is I don't think the MB upgrade took nearly as long to open up as the new Gungnir had.  Hope that's helpful.
> Bottom line - whatever it sounds like when you first get it: Just play music and be patient.



Yes, that's very helpful; thank you. I also figured that the burn-in woud be shorter than the Gungnir itself; it often is the main circuitry and caps in the power supply that have to burn in. The amount of time it took the Teflon caps in my C-J CT-5 preamp was ridiculous; it took over 2 years to burn in. 

Cheers,
Stephen


----------



## jseymour

jseymour said:


> Before using the Eitr I was using a Yellowtec PUC2 lite which is a USB to AES converter.  The Eitr is an improvement, but I wanted to try going back to using the AES input on my Yggy.  So to convert the Eitr's SPDIF to AES I purchased a Neutrik female BNC to male AES converter: http://www.ebay.com/itm/263091619828 and a female RCA to male BNC adaptor: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006VK8IEI/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 .
> 
> With just a quick listen the sound quality is at least as good or a subtle touch better as it was with RCA SPDIF.  If I say better it is because it seemed  a subtle touch louder.  I just have a phone sound meter app, so I don't know if I will be able to prove it.  Is it possible that the Yggy's AES input might have slightly higher gain than the SPDIF inputs?



I now know the difference in sound between SPDIF and AES.  The AES seems every so slightly louder because it is clearer.  Details stand out more. So at first hearing it appears that it is louder.  No, it's just better.  The sound is sharper in a good way.  So no matter what DDC is used, AES is still the best input.  So anyone with a Yggy and an Eitr, don't stay with SPDIF.  It's very inexpensive to convert to AES.


----------



## Puma Cat

jseymour said:


> I now know the difference in sound between SPDIF and AES.  The AES seems every so slightly louder because it is clearer.  Details stand out more. So at first hearing it appears that it is louder.  No, it's just better.  The sound is sharper in a good way.  So no matter what DDC is used, AES is still the best input.  So anyone with a Yggy and an Eitr, don't stay with SPDIF.  It's very inexpensive to convert to AES.



The Eitr doesn't have an AES output and neither does the Modi 2 Uber. I'm very happy with the quality of sound from the Shunyata SPDIF cable. I'm done. Also, I have virtually no interest buying a cable with a termination I can't use anywhere else. I can use my Eitr with my Modi 2 Uber in my bedroom system once my Gungnir gets back from it's upgrades.


----------



## jseymour

Puma Cat said:


> The Eitr doesn't have an AES output and neither does the Modi 2 Uber. I'm very happy with the quality of sound from the Shunyata SPDIF cable. I'm done. Also, I have virtually no interest buying a cable with a termination I can't use anywhere else. I can use my Eitr with my Modi 2 Uber in my bedroom system once my Gungnir gets back from it's upgrades.



I think there is a misunderstanding as I recommended an AES conversion for Yggy owners only as it is the only Schiit DAC with that type of an input.


----------



## Puma Cat

jseymour said:


> I think there is a misunderstanding as I recommended an AES conversion for Yggy owners only as it is the only Schiit DAC with that type of an input.


Ah, my apologies. I mis-read that as a reply to my post. No worries. Cheers.


----------



## slex

Just purchased from Schiit. Will be comparing to F1 Singxer fed by battery power and ifi defender ifi isilencer and ifi ispidif


----------



## dmhenley (Sep 13, 2017)

Puma Cat said:


> Hi folks, I've had my Eitr for about a month now so I thought I would post some impressions/experiences for the gang...
> 
> I should at this point clarify that I am using a loudspeaker system, not headphones: Conrad-Johnson CT-5 preamp, Conrad-Johnson LP70S stereo power amp, Michell Gyro SE turntable with SME V arm and Koestu Urushi Vermilion cartridge, E.A.R. 324 phono stage, Shunyata Triton power distribution with compelete Shunyata power cords, Sonore microRendu USB streamer, Schiit Modi 2 Uber DAC and Schiit Eitr USB/SPDIF convertor as my interim digital setup while my Gungnir is away getting upgraded (see below). All Audioquest Columbia or Colorado interconnects, and Dynaudio Contour S3.4 with Dynaudio Esotar 2 tweeter upgrade (the best soft-dome tweeter on the planet).
> 
> ...


Quick question - I didn't see comments on this. I've got a microRendu into the Eitr which feeds my Yggdrasil. No sound. Roon sees the mR, and everything appears to be working, but the Yggdrasil isn't seeing anything from the Eitr, as far as I can tell.  Are there drivers, and or settings I need to adjust?
Thank you!


----------



## dmhenley

Disregard my previous post. User error. 
Music! Look forward to some extended listening....


----------



## Puma Cat

dmhenley said:


> Disregard my previous post. User error.
> Music! Look forward to some extended listening....



Cool! Glad to hear you got it sussed. Let us know what you think. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ghosthouse

@dbhenley

Glad things are working now. 
If you will, please clarify something for me.  What is the purpose of the microRendu in that chain?  I've been to the Sonore site several times and can't figure out what it does.  I'm not being argumentative but if you have the Eitr doing USB in/SPDIF out, why do you need the microRendu upstream.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 13, 2017)

Ghosthouse said:


> @dbhenley
> 
> Glad things are working now.
> If you will, please clarify something for me.  What is the purpose of the microRendu in that chain?  I've been to the Sonore site several times and can't figure out what it does.  I'm not being argumentative but if you have the Eitr doing USB in/SPDIF out, why do you need the microRendu upstream.



Ghosthouse, I fully agree with you that what the Sonore microRendu does is NOT clear from the Sonore website. And when I got one, it was not really clear to me how it did what it did; i.e., how it actually worked.

The microRendu does a number of things....

First and foremost, it removes the direct connection from the (very) dirty USB port of a consumer electronics-market computer going into a DAC. It also isolates the signal from the ground plane, reclocks and regenerates the signal and outputs it via USB with significantly less noise, grunge and jitter. Effectively what is happening functionally is you're improving signal-to-noise significantly by 1) reducing jitter and 2) significantly lowering the noise floor.

It also serves as an Roon end-point, so if you want to use Roon with a DAC that does not support it, you can. Lastly, it sounds REALLY good, better than many other "streamers", for example.

The information below that I wrote up in a post about Eitr will give you additional context about what it brings to the table:

I've been using a Sonore microRendu with Hardware version 1.3 since last December 2016 to stream music files from my Mac Mini music server to my early release (Jan 2012) D/S Gungnir via USB.

I specifically bought the Sonore microRendu for meeting a specific set of needs:

I wanted to be able to implement a Roon endpoint with the Roon core residing on the Mac Mini, as I really like Roon's capabilities, functionality, interface, as well as sound quality.
I wanted to get the Mac Mini _*completely out*_* of the audio rack*, take it off the same AC mains line that the preamp/amplifier/DAC was on, and place it in the far opposite end of the house, thereby removing a lot of high-bandwidth garbage/hash/noise/RFI emanating from a computer sitting next to my audio gear (and unshielded speaker cables).
Moving the Mac Mini also allowed me to hard-connect it (and thereby the Roon Core) via Ethernet to my network router which has resulted much more stable network connectivity when accessing Roon on the Mac Mini from my Macbook Pro or iPad running Roon in "Remote Control" mode on those devices.
As an added plus, I also found that the Sonore resulted in a notable increase in overall sound quality overall compared to my original setup of my Mac Mini connected via USB to Gen 2 USB Gungnir (via Wyrd). I attribute this improvement in part to a) no longer needing a direct USB cable connection from the computer to Gungnir via Wyrd b) no longer needing to use 2 USB cables to use Wyrd and 3) the reclocked/regenerated USB signal I was getting from the Rendu. I should also add that I did not have Etir at this point a means of providing a SPDIF source to Gungnir; I was running strictly with USB as an input to the DAC.
Sonore released a new hardware upgrade, version 1.4 in July, 2017. I just received my upgraded microRendu with the Version 1.4 hardware upgrade this week, and I can say that the new upgrade is a considerable improvement in sound quality over version 1.3. The upgrade consists of using new ultra-low jitter oscillators, so you're essentially getting a new "clock" upgrade.

I find that the new 1.4 hardware upgrade provides significant improvement in sound quality. What I noticed most was a lower noise floor, increased soundstage width and depth, improved articulation of musical instruments , more refined and delicate instrumental and vocal timbres and, increased resolution but not at the price of a more etched or sterile sound, Vocals and sutble instrumental details are notably improved in terms of “musicality”, but in a really nice, natural way. Overall, a more spacious, sweeter, musical, refined and most importantly, engaging musical presentation. Turnaround time from the time Sonore received the unit and shipped it back out was only a few days.

Overall, I've been VERY happy with the Sonore microRendu in my system. And Roon just flat rocks.

Now, regarding your last part of your question: if you are using an Eitr, does one still need to use Sonore microRendu to obtain a very clean USB output with very low jitter?  From what I can tell from other folks, from a stricly sonic/sound quality perspective, one should not, but that is strictly hypothesis/supposition at this point, and not backed up by experimentation.  It would also then mean that the computer has to go back into the audio rack to connect via USB to Eitr, and you wouldn't have a Roon endpoint, anymore if your DAC does not serve as an end-point.

Both of which_ ain't gonna happen_ in my system. 

Hope this helps. Cheers.


----------



## dmhenley

Ghosthouse said:


> @dbhenley
> 
> Glad things are working now.
> If you will, please clarify something for me.  What is the purpose of the microRendu in that chain?  I've been to the Sonore site several times and can't figure out what it does.  I'm not being argumentative but if you have the Eitr doing USB in/SPDIF out, why do you need the microRendu upstream.



What Puma Cat said...


----------



## Ghosthouse

@Puma Cat 
Thank you very much for taking the time to provide that detailed reply...but YIKES!  it will take me a while to absorb all of it.  Main takeaway I got from a first read is the mR improved sonics associated with use of a MacMini.  Ethernet connectivity on the mR let you move the computer away from your audio gear, hook into your home network and access it downstream using an ethernet connected mR via Roon.  
Is that sort of how it's working?  

Thanks again for your time.  I might be inching closer to understanding the microRendu.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 13, 2017)

Ghosthouse said:


> @Puma Cat
> Thank you very much for taking the time to provide that detailed reply...but YIKES!  it will take me a while to absorb all of it.  Main takeaway I got from a first read is the mR improved sonics associated with use of a MacMini.  Ethernet connectivity on the mR let you move the computer away from your audio gear, hook into your home network and access it downstream using an ethernet connected mR via Roon.
> Is that sort of how it's working?
> 
> Thanks again for your time.  I might be inching closer to understanding the microRendu.


That's it exactly, Ghosthouse, but not just a Mac Mini; any consumer-electronics computer; PC, Mac, whatever. They all spew out large amounts of all sorts of noise and their USB ports are _very_ dirty/grungy with respect to noise, as well. 

As I mentioned above, I actually bought and intstalled it (which was simple) and I still wasn't quite sure how actually worked...but, it DOES work! And, it sounds fantastic.

Here's some pics of my "computer audio" rack...

Top shelf showing my Airport Express Wifi Router. This connects via Wifi to the Mac Mini in the far end of the house. An Audioquest Cinnamon ethernet cable from the AEx runs down to the next shelf and connects to the microRendu. You can see Eitr here, as well. The USB cable that comes out of the microRendu goes into the back of Eitr, and comes out as SPDIF via a Shunyata Venom 75 ohm digital RCA cable to the DAC. The McLaren F1 model is there 'cause its such a beautiful race car...





Here's the Rendu. It's the small silver unit, upper right. It's smaller than a pack of cards. The brown AQ Ethernet cable coming down from the top shelf from the AEx and the power from the Uptone Audio LPS-1 linear power supply enter on the left, and the USB cable that goes back up to Eitr exits on the right side(hard to see). The SPDIF cable that comes out of Eitr on the top shelf can be seen going into the back of my Schiit Modi 2 Uber's SPDIF RCA port. Modi 2 Uber is stricltly an interim DAC until my Gumby gets back from Schiit next week, and Gumby will occupy the majority of the shelf space that is presently empty. The only reason I moved Eitr up to the top shelf was so I could arrange all the cables so they were not crossing over or lying on one another as they are longer than I need for this configuration.





Of note is that there's_ no_ _computer _in the computer audio rack!


----------



## Ghosthouse (Sep 13, 2017)

@Puma Cat
Thanks yet again Puma...
The pictures are very helpful.
So, speaking of the "missing" computer...
that is located elsewhere and hardwired via ethernet to your ISP's box/modem.
The Airport Express "sees" it wirelessly? and provides the connection between it and the microRendu.
BUT - what do you use to control Roon?  Isn't the Roon GUI on the Mac?  (if that's still what they call the user access).
Or is there some kind of phone app for Roon via the microRendu??  

Just noticed...what is the black device between the microRendu and USB cable?

(Off topic but I see you have a pair of Senns.  What model?  Nosy me.  Have a pair of 600s myself)

BTW - Agree about the McLaren.  A cat fancier too, I'm guessing.  We have 4.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Ghosthouse said:


> @Puma Cat
> Thanks yet again Puma...
> The pictures are very helpful.
> So, speaking of the "missing" computer...
> ...



I'm guessing the black thing is AQ jitterbug, and the Sennheisers next to the Eitr are HD600s, the only ones with that funky paint job and the blue labels.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Letmebefrank (love that user name)...I was thinking AQ Jitterbug too but that, if correct, has me doing additional head scratching.   Didn't know that HD600 color scheme was exclusive to them.  Thanks.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 13, 2017)

Ghosthouse said:


> @Puma Cat
> Thanks yet again Puma...
> The pictures are very helpful.
> So, speaking of the "missing" computer...
> ...


Correct. The Airport Express connects to, and extends, the Wifi network from the main router. It has an Ethernet port on the back, so once the AEx is on same network that the Mac Mini is on, you can stream files from the Mac Mini to the Rendu via WiFi.

To control Roon, you just install the Roon app on another computer, or as an iOS app on an iPad, and run it in _Remote_ mode. It connects to via the Network to the Roon Core resident on the Mac Mini and then you can manage playback without having to use Screen Sharing.  The black devices between the Rendu and USB cable is a AQ Jitterbug; I originally had it installled, but its since been removed; there's no need for it in conjunction with the Rendu; it's superfluous. I do have one in one of the unoccupied USB ports on the Mac Mini.

And yes, HD600s, and a cat-lover here. Just adopted two kittens from the SPCA about a month ago; Aga, a 4 month old female, and Ringo, a 5 month old male. They are quite a pair, very sweet, but they are constantly getting into mischief! Kids, I tell ya....


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> Letmebefrank (love that user name)...I was thinking AQ Jitterbug too but that, if correct, has me doing additional head scratching.   Didn't know that HD600 color scheme was exclusive to them.  Thanks.


Yes, it's a Jitterbug, but it's since been removed; no need for it in actuality.


----------



## Puma Cat

Letmebefrank said:


> I'm guessing the black thing is AQ jitterbug, and the Sennheisers next to the Eitr are HD600s, the only ones with that funky paint job and the blue labels.


Correct. HD600s. Wonderful headphones. I bought them to use in my bedroom office system with my Valhalla 2 and Modi 2 Uber. I also have a pair of Oppo PM-3s which I like very much.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 13, 2017)

Off-topic for Ghosthouse: Pictures of Aga and Ringo from a few weeks ago. They've grown noticeably since these were taken.

Aga, who has TON of personality....she is a _real_ character, let me tell you. Aga was named after the Czech female pro tennis player, Agnieska (Aga) Radwanska, because she has a similar character and physique. 





Ringo, the sleek, muscular, black leopard...he goes around like Sean Connery in a tuxedo saying,_ "Bond...James Bond."



_


----------



## Letmebefrank (Sep 13, 2017)

Puma Cat said:


> Off-topic for Ghosthouse: Pictures of Aga and Ringo from a few weeks ago. They've grown noticeably since these were taken.
> 
> Aga, who has TON of personality....she is a _real_ character, let me tell you. Aga was named after the Czech female pro tennis player, Agnieska (Aga) Radwanska, because she has a similar character and physique.
> 
> ...



Your Aga looks like a smaller version of my Lola, who will be 18 this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She lives with my parents in Detroit so I don't get to see her as much as I'd like to.


----------



## Puma Cat

Letmebefrank said:


> Your Aga looks like a smaller version of my Lola, who will be 18 this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh, look at that! They really do look alike! Aga will probably look very much like Lola when she grows up.


----------



## Ghosthouse

@Puma Cat 
@Letmebefrank 

Thanks for sharing the photos of your kits.  Great names, by the way.  Ringo is quite a handsome beast.

Here's our crew.  Not the best images, but all I had at hand for the moment.  

The first:  Mocha (Oriental Short Hair - Chestnut tabby markings) and Cinder (backyard rescue).  She just started showing up on the property.  Over a few weeks went from yard, to garage, to in-the- house...mission accomplished.

The second:  Pippin (L), Mocha (C) and Merry (R) (P&M Color Point Shorthair litter mates - Chocolate and/or Seal Lynx markings, I believe). P&M aka The Twins, aka Plague & Pestilence esp. when they were kittens.  Mocha is related to them.  Forget the exact genealogy...call him their "cousin".

Pointy features, huge ears (especially Mocha when he was just a kitten) - more Bat than Cat.  Not everyone's cup of tea.

Puma - Still unclear how you are controlling the mRendu and displaying Roon.  Guessing you have a keyboard and screen linked up (wirelessly?) to the Mac Mini.


----------



## dmhenley

Roon - https://roonlabs.com/howroonworks.html
is a music player, at it's most basic. It allows you to control both your own digital library and Tidal, if you use it. And, like an online music resource too. Incredibly cool for digging into music, when combined with Tidal streaming service. This is how I run it today. I've got the Roon server app installed on one dedicated win10 pc, that sits on a shelf, and is wirelessly connected to my network. I can control Roon with one of several devices - another pc, a tablet or my phone. Any Roon ready device (like the microRendu) on the network will work with the software, so potentially you could control music in as many 'zones' as you have systems with a Roon ready device. At this time, I can switch between my primary system in my office, and our living room system - all within the Roon app. So, you've a core app- my pc with Roon server installed. Remotes, or control apps -  like my tablet and phone. And output devices, like the mR. Roon streams music to the mR, which is now tethered to my new Eitr which feeds the Yggdrasil. If I want to move to the living room I can switch zones within the app and listen there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ghosthouse

@dmhenley 
Yup that helps.  I am a little familiar with Roon.  Seen it in use running from a laptop.  Just wasn't sure how Puma Cat was doing it, given him having moved the Mac away.  

FWIW - I'm running an Aries Mini (ripped CD files in ALAC from a 2TB hard drive or Tidal, Spotify, Internet Radio et all) via USB out  to V-Link 192.  Connection is by way of a split USB cable (Douk Mall on eBay) w/separate power & signal leads (5V Enercell powers the V-Link).  V-Link connects via BlackCat Silverstar 75! digital coax to Gungnir BNC.  

Aries has their own software:  Lightning DS app that I have on my iPhone.  Can also run it via iPad.  It wasn't "Roon Ready" when it first issued.  That might be changing.  

I am tempted to try an Eitr as replacement for the V-Link and see whether I hear an improvement over current SQ which, honestly, I really have NO complaints about...but you know how it is: always thinking about the next step.  

Thanks for your input.  From reading your comments, if I ever got unhappy with the Lightning DS app and the AriesMini did not become a Roon endpoint, microRendu seems to offer another way to get there (i.e., to get to Roon).


----------



## dmhenley

I'm surprised by the improvement the Eitr has made. 
I expected it to improve SQ, of course, but not to this degree. Need more time, I've had just a couple hours with it in the system.

Perhaps it's revealing more of the true potential of the Yggdrasil, which is already fantastic. In particular, the timing strikes me...it's like gravity was restored to the stage. Channel separation and stage depth are enhanced. Solidity of tone! I'm a tone junky. Dynamics, texture, tone and presence - I suppose those would be my hifi attributes list of priorities.  

Still too new to say - but it's definitely made a significant change.


----------



## Puma Cat

dmhenley said:


> Roon - https://roonlabs.com/howroonworks.html
> is a music player, at it's most basic. It allows you to control both your own digital library and Tidal, if you use it. And, like an online music resource too. Incredibly cool for digging into music, when combined with Tidal streaming service. This is how I run it today. I've got the Roon server app installed on one dedicated win10 pc, that sits on a shelf, and is wirelessly connected to my network. I can control Roon with one of several devices - another pc, a tablet or my phone. Any Roon ready device (like the microRendu) on the network will work with the software, so potentially you could control music in as many 'zones' as you have systems with a Roon ready device. At this time, I can switch between my primary system in my office, and our living room system - all within the Roon app. So, you've a core app- my pc with Roon server installed. Remotes, or control apps -  like my tablet and phone. And output devices, like the mR. Roon streams music to the mR, which is now tethered to my new Eitr which feeds the Yggdrasil. If I want to move to the living room I can switch zones within the app and listen there. Hope this helps.


_Excellent _description. I love how Roon lets you make playlists easily, search by genre or artist, or use it in Radio mode where it finds and plays content related to your original selections. It's a pretty amazing app, if you ask me.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 14, 2017)

Ghosthouse said:


> @dmhenley
> Yup that helps.  I am a little familiar with Roon.  Seen it in use running from a laptop.  Just wasn't sure how Puma Cat was doing it, given him having moved the Mac away.
> 
> FWIW - I'm running an Aries Mini (ripped CD files in ALAC from a 2TB hard drive or Tidal, Spotify, Internet Radio et all) via USB out  to V-Link 192.  Connection is by way of a split USB cable (Douk Mall on eBay) w/separate power & signal leads (5V Enercell powers the V-Link).  V-Link connects via BlackCat Silverstar 75! digital coax to Gungnir BNC.
> ...



IIRC, your V-link is the Musical Fidelity V-link from some years ago. If I were to hazard a guess, Eitr will quite possibly blow it into the weeds, sound quality-wise. They pulled out all the stops on Eitr, most notably using transformers (!) instead of optocouplers to obtain isolation for the USB interface, a super clean linear power supply, with significant isolation from the signal path from the ground plane.

From Jason:

_Complete isolation of the USB power supplies (self-powered "clean side" on the USB input board for clocking and latching, requires no power from the computer.)_
_Complete isolation of the USB ground (grounds are not shared)_
_A total re-work of the USB interface, based on the CM6631A_
_High precision local re-clocking after isolation based on crystal oscillators running at two separate clock multiples for 44.1kHz and 48kHz-based sampling rates._

They they did the same thing for the SPDIF output circuitry, clean linear power supply and additional ground plane isolation separate from the USB circuit. As Schiit puts it, you've got "isolation on your isolation", again from Jason:

"Eitr is a great USB-SPDIF converter, with the same kind of attention to detail you’d expect from us, from the linear, low-noise power supply to the latest SPDIF formatting chip with high-precision local crystal oscillators for both clock multiples, to _transformer-coupled output_. Eitr’s coaxial output is _even isolated itself with its own transformer!_ It’s got, like, even more isolation on your isolation."

It's a significant product, and a game-changer, in my book. I'll put up a mini-review of how Eitr transformed my Modi 2 Uber...


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 14, 2017)

dmhenley said:


> I'm surprised by the improvement the Eitr has made.
> I expected it to improve SQ, of course, but not to this degree. Need more time, I've had just a couple hours with it in the system.
> 
> Perhaps it's revealing more of the true potential of the Yggdrasil, which is already fantastic. In particular, the timing strikes me...it's like gravity was restored to the stage. Channel separation and stage depth are enhanced. Solidity of tone! I'm a tone junky. Dynamics, texture, tone and presence - I suppose those would be my hifi attributes list of priorities.
> ...



Ha! Yeah, I_ know_! 

Pretty f**king amazing, huh? 

Your observations sums it up _very_ accurately. Exactly the benefits and improvements I observed both with Gungnir D/S and Modi 2 Uber. I was blown away by the magnitude of how much it improved Modi 2 Uber, which I felt was a decent, but not great DAC....its sounds like a completely different DAC (and much for the better).

And, it gets _BETTER!_ Four or five days from now, it will sound even better. Look forward to your continuing impressions. AMAZING product, if you ask me. Just be sure to leave it on...


----------



## dmhenley

Puma Cat said:


> Ha! Yeah, I_ know_!
> 
> Pretty f**king amazing, huh?
> 
> ...



Cool! Great to hear you're experience is similar. Always good to validate our subjective findings  
I'm excited to getting further in. 

I've been posting longer reports on my blog, and will record a lengthy post on the Eitr at some point. 
Note: This is not an ad!...my blog does not generate income. I simply decided to start recording my experiences with hifi because I found others very helpful when I returned to the hobby. I will post here as well, but will have lengthier reports with photos, etc down the road. I've moved to a podcast style, with audio reports this month. More fun for me.


----------



## Puma Cat

dmhenley said:


> Cool! Great to hear you're experience is similar. Always good to validate our subjective findings
> I'm excited to getting further in.
> 
> I've been posting longer reports on my blog, and will record a lengthy post on the Eitr at some point.
> Note: This is not an ad!...my blog does not generate income. I simply decided to start recording my experiences with hifi because I found others very helpful when I returned to the hobby. I will post here as well, but will have lengthier reports with photos, etc down the road. I've moved to a podcast style, with audio reports this month. More fun for me.


I will definitely check out your blog with interest. 

Regards,
PC


----------



## dmhenley

I forgot to note that I'm using the Wireworld 7 Starlight coaxial cable with the Eitr.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 14, 2017)

dmhenley said:


> I forgot to note that I'm using the Wireworld 7 Starlight coaxial cable with the Eitr.


Cool. I like WW's products. I've met the founder, and he is really a great guy. Very down to earth. I was thinking of upgrading to a better Ethernet cable from my AQ Cinnamon, and I was thinking of trying the Wireworld one, along with Audioquest Vodka. My S/PDIF coax is a Shunyata Venom 75 ohm, which I bought as an open box for only $85. Impressed with it.


----------



## Delirious Lab

Waiting for my Eitr to arrive and can't wait to try it on my speaker setup, which is pretty simple:

Laptop → USB → Marantz PM-7005 integrated amp/DAC → KEF R300

The laptop is a cheapo 5-year-old ACER; the USB cable is 20 feet long, and cost less than that in Canadian dollars.  You could say my audio investment is tilted downstream. 

(Aside: You would be wrong.  I've spent most of my audio money on... music.  Can't get much more upstream than that.)

But 1) I like to be able to work on the same laptop while listening (hence the extra-long cable), and 2) you can count me firmly in the "DACS is DACS, amps is amps" camp.  IMHO, as long as they do what they're meant to do well, they don't make nearly as much difference as the transducers and the source.

The source... it's the obvious weakness here.  To me the setup sounds good, with only a rare glitch when the computer is doing too many tasks - but what am I missing?  How clean is my signal?  Eitr is said by some to clean it up so well, it doesn't matter anymore what you have upstream from it, whether it be a microRendu or a rusty laptop and a cable that your cat has chewed up...

Too much hype?  For those who already own fancy bit-polishing gizmos, maybe.  But for the above setup, this looks like the best bang-for-buck upgrade I can make.  At least in theory.

So yes, I've got high expectations for this one.


----------



## dmhenley

Delirious Lab said:


> Waiting for my Eitr to arrive and can't wait to try it on my speaker setup, which is pretty simple:
> 
> Laptop → USB → Marantz PM-7005 integrated amp/DAC → KEF R300
> 
> ...



That's great - I'm interested to hear your impressions later.
I had a pair of R300's - very nice.


----------



## Ghosthouse (Sep 14, 2017)

Puma Cat said:


> IIRC, your V-link is the Musical Fidelity V-link from some years ago. If I were to hazard a guess, Eitr will quite possibly blow it into the weeds, sound quality-wise. They pulled out all the stops on Eitr, most notably using transformers (!) instead of optocouplers to obtain isolation for the USB interface, a super clean linear power supply, with significant isolation from the signal path from the ground plane.



@Puma Cat -
Thanks for your input.  Yes the V-Link 192 is a 3rd gen USB/SPDIF converter from Musical Fidelity.  It was a well-regarded "budget" ($400) converter when introduced (see J Darko's Computer Audiophile review).  So far as I know it does provide galvanic isolation and utilizes transformers (at least, transformers are mentioned in the Dark review).  Darko does however also mention use of "two fairly average" fixed oscillators.  I'd certainly hope Schiit's current "Gen 5" take on USB would improve on what MF had implemented 5+ years ago.  I'm thinking I'll have to breakdown and try an Eitr despite having 2 V-Link 192s in house.  Worst case I'm out out $27 + shipping.  On the other hand, maybe it will be as transformative as the MB upgrade to the Gungnir  - though it is hard to "see" how things could sound any better....yet they always seem to find a way with the right gear.

@dmhenley -
Do house rules allow you to post a link to your blog?  If it's posted earlier, sorry  - I missed it.


----------



## dmhenley

I think so? Hope so. 
It's in my signature.


----------



## Ghosthouse

@dmhenley - Okay, thanks.  I had been overlooking that "thenewold" address.


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> @Puma Cat -
> Thanks for your input.  Yes the V-Link 192 is a 3rd gen USB/SPDIF converter from Musical Fidelity.  It was a well-regarded "budget" ($400) converter when introduced (see J Darko's Computer Audiophile review).  So far as I know it does provide galvanic isolation and utilizes transformers (at least, transformers are mentioned in the Dark review).  Darko does however also mention use of "two fairly average" fixed oscillators.  I'd certainly hope Schiit's current "Gen 5" take on USB would improve on what MF had implemented 5+ years ago.  I'm thinking I'll have to breakdown and try an Eitr despite having 2 V-Link 192s in house.  Worst case I'm out out $27 + shipping.  On the other hand, maybe it will be as transformative as the MB upgrade to the Gungnir  - _*though it is hard to "see" how things could sound any better....yet they always seem to find a way with the right gear.*_



Things can ALWAYS sound better, just depends on how much you're willing to spend...I think you'd be very happy with Eitr.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Hey Puma...
Pretty sure I'm going to order next week.  Will report back here after I get some time with it.


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> Hey Puma...
> Pretty sure I'm going to order next week.  Will report back here after I get some time with it.


Sounds good, looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## JerryLeeds

How long should burn in take for the new Schiit Gen 5 board?

Yggy install took 20 minutes (going real slow)


----------



## Jones Bob

JerryLeeds said:


> How long should burn in take for the new Schiit Gen 5 board?
> 
> Yggy install took 20 minutes (going real slow)



Gen 5 in my Yggy, did not notice any run-in time.

Earlier an Eitr in my system took a day or 2 to settle down.


----------



## behwatch

JerryLeeds said:


> How long should burn in take for the new Schiit Gen 5 board?
> 
> Yggy install took 20 minutes (going real slow)



Mine still running in after 100hr mark.
The sibilance has subsided but still not as smooth as the eitr at 100hr mark.


----------



## JerryLeeds

Gen 5 upgrade with Mac mini ...

Using an older model Mac mini and it is so slow .... what settings do I make? ... I can't get any audio output to my Gundnir

Everything works fine on my windows 10 desktop


----------



## JerryLeeds

So .... I remember reading back a bit 

using these new Gen 5 boards or an Eitr ... there is no SQ difference if the USB source is an old Mac Mini or something new like a UltraRendu?

Is that still a majority consensus? An upgraded source would not make things better?


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 17, 2017)

JerryLeeds said:


> So .... I remember reading back a bit
> 
> using these new Gen 5 boards or an Eitr ... there is no SQ difference if the USB source is an old Mac Mini or something new like a UltraRendu?
> 
> Is that still a majority consensus? An upgraded source would not make things better?


I don't know if using a Rendu in conjunction with Gen 5 USB or Eitr would result in an (additional) improvement in sound quality.  Schiit is implying "between the lines" with Gen 5 USB/Eitr, all the various USB decrapifiers, regenerators/reclockers are no longer necessary, and some end-user folks are also of that view, but I not seen anyone do an actual "experiment" comparing with and without, for that's worth.

As I've mentioned here before, there two major advantages using the Rendu that still hold: 1) being to get the very noisy, hashy, grungy computer running as  your music server _out your audio rack _and relocate it somewhere much farther away, which will lower overall noise floor of your system and 2) allow you have a Roon endpoint. Both of which are a big plus for me. For me, there is a 3rd advantage, I can connect my Mac Mini to my network via Ethernet to my network router, which has resulted in significantly more stable network connections to the Mini via devices e.g. my Macbook Pro or iPad running Roon in remote mode or when screen sharing. When my Mac Mini was on WiFi, the damned Xfinity WiFi throughout the neighborhood kept bumping the Mini off it's own network. 

So, for me, the Rendu is staying. I would keep it if the only advantage it provided was allowing my system to have a Roon endpoint, but others will have to decide for themselves what constitutes a value proposition for them.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 17, 2017)

JerryLeeds said:


> Gen 5 upgrade with Mac mini ...
> 
> Using an older model Mac mini and it is so slow .... what settings do I make? ... I can't get any audio output to my Gundnir
> 
> Everything works fine on my windows 10 desktop


Have you set up the output to  be the DAC you're using in the *Sound *control panel and also configured the *Audio Midi Setup* app? You have to tell the Mac what device is outputting sound and then configure the bit rate/bit depth in Audio Midi setup..


----------



## behwatch (Sep 17, 2017)

JerryLeeds said:


> So .... I remember reading back a bit
> 
> using these new Gen 5 boards or an Eitr ... there is no SQ difference if the USB source is an old Mac Mini or something new like a UltraRendu?
> 
> Is that still a majority consensus? An upgraded source would not make things better?



My desktop and RPi3 as source has drastic SQ difference.
Desktop is much better. RPi3 with IFI usb power produces muffled, less dynamic music in comparison.


----------



## Ghosthouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Couldn't wait to order the Eitr.  Figured I would get an order in before the weekend in hope of receiving it this week (wk of Sept 18).  Placed the order last Fri 9/15 in the AM.  Schiit replied a few hours later with email saying it had been shipped.  It arrived today Mon 9/18.  I was impressed with their speediness (and as is usually the case) w/USPS.  From Calif to PA over a weekend.

Got the Eitr installed at ~1PM this afternoon.  Started playing music through it a few minutes later.  Tried at first to use only the signal leg of the Douk Mall split USB I'd been using with the V-Link 192. Disconnected the power leg from the 5V Enercell.  Eitr didn't like that.  Power LED would light briefly then go out.  Replaced the Douk Mall cable with a 2 meter length of Kimber USB that I had (think it is silver plated...not solid silver).  That got things working although changing out the USB cable introduced another variable I was trying to avoid. 

Aries Mini recognized the Eitr it without any prompting on my part.  Been playing various ripped CDs that are well known to me.  My immediate impression vs the V-Link was of a more relaxed, "smoother" sound.  I generally attribute this quality to a reduction in "noise" or "distortion".  Overall I did not think the impact of the Eitr was that significant...certainly not "night and day" and less than what IC changes have produced.  BUT I often have to live with things a while to really appreciate a benefit.  Must note too that Initially treble seemed a bit rolled off and sound volume lower at a given setting with the Eitr.  Treble roll-off not surprising with new gear plus the Kimber USB had been coiled up and unused for months.  Also did unplug and re-route the digital coax between Gungnir and Eitr.  Not sure what to think about the effect on SPL. 

It's now been about 4 hours since powering up.  Volume response seems normal.  Treble extension is restored and things have opened up.  Always difficult to say how much "expectation bias" distorts impressions but I _think_ imaging is more precise and stage depth has improved.  The impression of a more "relaxed" less fatiguing sound continues.  After a few days with the Eitr, I plan to reinstall the V-Link and Douk Mall cable and listen with them back in.  See if things sort of "collapse".  I had made some minor changes to speaker toe in before the Eitr was installed.  Want to rule that out as a contributor. Definitely enjoying how things sound but also aware that knowing a new piece has been installed can contribute to some self-delusion.  The proof will be how much the Eitr is missed after switching back to the V-Link.


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> Couldn't wait to order the Eitr.  Figured I would get an order in before the weekend in hope of receiving it this week (wk of Sept 18).  Placed the order last Fri 9/15 in the AM.  Schiit replied a few hours later with email saying it had been shipped.  It arrived today Mon 9/18.  I was impressed with their speediness (and as is usually the case) w/USPS.  From Calif to PA over a weekend.
> 
> Got the Eitr installed at ~1PM this afternoon.  Started playing music through it a few minutes later.  Tried at first to use only the signal leg of the Douk Mall split USB I'd been using with the V-Link 192. Disconnected the power leg from the 5V Enercell.  Eitr didn't like that.  Power LED would light briefly then go out.  Replaced the Douk Mall cable with a 2 meter length of Kimber USB that I had (think it is silver plated...not solid silver).  That got things working although changing out the USB cable introduced another variable I was trying to avoid.
> 
> ...


Nice report and very consistent with my experience. The sound opened up notably after four or five hours. I think you will find it will continue to improve over the next 4-5 days, and you'll get a good sense of what it brings to the table.


----------



## dmhenley

I am enjoying the Eitr in my system. Going to wait a while before doing any more critical listening. Too many changes to the system in recent weeks/months. It certainly has illuminated the strengths of the Yggdrasil. Thanks all for sharing your impressions. I enjoy reading about the experience of listening to music, and, when/how the gear elevates that experience. Good stuff.


----------



## Delirious Lab

Question: If I have to have 20 feet of cable between my computer and my DAC/amp, should said 20 feet be mostly USB or coax?  In other words, which is better?

Laptop ----------------------------------------------> Eitr ---> DAC
                             or
Laptop ---> Eitr ----------------------------------------------> DAC

Right now I have the former setup (long USB, short coax) and it sounds good but to my ears, it takes a while to settle in, the first 15 minutes or so sound rough on the edges.  Also, when I open Foobar there is a faint white noise coming out of the speakers.  This only lasts a few seconds, and disappears when I play music.

After the first 15 minutes or so, things sound good - even grainy recordings (e.g. Solti Ring cycle) sound pretty smooth and the background is silent.


----------



## Puma Cat

Delirious Lab said:


> Question: If I have to have 20 feet of cable between my computer and my DAC/amp, should said 20 feet be mostly USB or coax?  In other words, which is better?
> 
> Laptop ----------------------------------------------> Eitr ---> DAC
> or
> ...


Coax, most definitely. You always want to use the shortet USB cable possible (or HDMI for devices that use that). Coax is much better at maintaining signal integrity at long runs than, this is why it is used in telecommuncations applications (e.g. by your cable or sat TV provider).


----------



## Puma Cat

dmhenley said:


> I am enjoying the Eitr in my system. Going to wait a while before doing any more critical listening. Too many changes to the system in recent weeks/months. It certainly has illuminated the strengths of the Yggdrasil. Thanks all for sharing your impressions. I enjoy reading about the experience of listening to music, and, when/how the gear elevates that experience. Good stuff.


I got my Gungnir back transformed into Gumby on Saturday. Haven't even bothered hooking it up via USB yet, just connected the digital coax from Eitr straight into Gumby and off I went.  It sounds wonderful "right out of the box" but it should improve with 50-70 hours of runnng in time, acc. to users that have had the MB upgrade performed.


----------



## dmhenley

Puma Cat said:


> I got my Gungnir back transformed into Gumby on Saturday. Haven't even bothered hooking it up via USB yet, just connected the digital coax from Eitr straight into Gumby and off I went.  It sounds wonderful "right out of the box" but it should improve with 50-70 hours of runnng in time, acc. to users that have had the MB upgrade performed.


Nice! I also had the Gungnir MB before I decided to commit to the Yggdrasil. Awesome dac, and, I assume more musical now with the Gen5 usb tech in place.


----------



## Puma Cat

dmhenley said:


> Nice! I also had the Gungnir MB before I decided to commit to the Yggdrasil. Awesome dac, and, I assume more musical now with the Gen5 usb tech in place.


I would assume so, also, given the notable increase in musicality Eitr brings. Guess I should hook it up to USB and start burning in that circuit. I need to do an A/B to see if Eitr brings anything additional to the table with it's "isolation on your isolation". Eitr sure as hell transformed Modi 2 Uber....


----------



## Ghosthouse

@Puma Cat - Congrats on the upgraded Gungnir.  I had some misgivings about spending for it but have to say it was well worth the money.  More than an upgrade it was like it took the Gungnir to another performance level.  A step-change transformation, not just an incremental improvement. Hope you have a similar experience.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 19, 2017)

Ghosthouse said:


> @Puma Cat - Congrats on the upgraded Gungnir.  I had some misgivings about spending for it but have to say it was well worth the money.  More than an upgrade it was like it took the Gungnir to another performance level.  A step-change transformation, not just an incremental improvement. Hope you have a similar experience.


Yes, it seems to be. Unfortunately, I don't have D/S Gungnir here to A/B, but what I observed just out of the box was a cleaner, quieter background, more clarity and definition of vocal and instrumental texture and timbres, improved musical "articulation", soundstaging "fullness", placement and depth, and an overall improved "naturalness" (what we refer to as "musicality", I guess) to the presentation.. Musical subtleties and nuances are more discernible, but not in any way that is due to etch, glare, etc.

Interestingly, these qualities are what I've also observed going from hardware 1.3 to 1.4 on the microRendu, from the Gen 2 USB on the D/S Gungnir to S/PDIF via Eitr, and also, when installing a full Shunyata power system (distributor and cords).


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 20, 2017)

I did my first comparison of Gumby Gen 5 vs. Eitr tonight. Given how good Eitr is, I have to say I was surprised just how good the Gen 5 USB is...it's really *very good*, excellent, in fact.

On my Conrad-Johnson amplified loudspeaker-based system (which, with Shunyata Triton power distribution and Zitron power cords, is very quiet with a very low noise floor), I hear a difference of "character" more than "quality". They both sound excellent, but slightly different. The Gen 5 USB has more "presence", "immediacy" and somewhat "meatier" quality to the sound than Etir/SPDIF, along with slightly more transparency. This increased presence/immediacy is not accompanied by "hardness", etch, grain in any way, however. The most accurate analogy I can provide is through digitial photography; there seems to be a bit more delineation of "micro contrast" or a bit more of the Clarity slider around the different "subjects" in the musical presentation. Eitr/SPDiF sounds slightly more "refined" and a touch softer, as if there's somewhat less micro contrast in a digital photograph. Another analogy I can think of Eitr/SPDIF sounds more like an EL-34 based tube power amp, Gen 5 USB sounds more like a KT-120 based power amp.

How much of this one might want in a photograph or a musical presentation is _entirely to taste_. At this point, on my full tube-based system, I think I prefer the Gen 5 USB; I can see how on other systems, for example, some solid-state systems that are less "tube-like" or leaner in character than a tube system, one might well prefer the Eitr/SPDIF presentation.

I'll have to go back and forth a bit to gather a more fully informed perspective, but both sound really great; I think it comes down to: do you want to listen to an EL-34 based amp or a KT-120 based amp? Both are wonderful in their own way, but different.


----------



## slex

Received today.....but, spot the discrepancy? Unit doesnt indicate 230V which where im at.

230V UK plug with the box written 115V US.

Its VAC...does it matter as long its UK 230V plug?


----------



## Delirious Lab

I'd say go with what your adapter says, not the box.

Eitr wants 6VAC.  If your adapter converts whatever comes out of your walls to 6VAC, it will work.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Puma Cat said:


> I did my first comparison of Gumby Gen 5 vs. Eitr tonight. Given how good Eitr is, I have to say I was surprised just how good the Gen 5 USB is...it's really *very good*, excellent, in fact.



Hey there Puma...
Enjoyed reading your well-written review.  Found your digital photog. and EL-34 vs KT120 tube analogies helpful.


----------



## Ghosthouse

@slex - 
I'm inclined to agree with Delirious.  My recollection when ordering Eitr on the Schiit site, there is only one option for the Eitr itself but several for the power supply.  If you got the proper PS for your country, I think you are good.  Of course, that's O-pinion and if you aren't comfortable with things, it can't hurt to drop Schiit an email with your question.  In my experience they've been very quick with a reply...often same day.  Good luck.


----------



## slex

Yes i went ahead knowing theres isnt any voltage requirement only the voltage for the power adapter is required. And it works!

Burning time. Notice the power adapter is finicky, slight movement near the cable on the 6Vac input will distort the power.


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> Hey there Puma...
> Enjoyed reading your well-written review.  Found your digital photog. and EL-34 vs KT120 tube analogies helpful.


Thank you. I'll update my impressions as I go back and forth a bit more over time....


----------



## ScareDe2

I received the GEN 5 bimby. It sounds better, but there is still room for improvement. The groove is still lacking. If I had to put exact numbers on how it sounds, I would say it grooves only to 50% of what you would feel when you listen to the music in a club, in your car or with your headphone plug in a portable CD. Even a mp3 player like my samsung galaxy give me more feel of the music. On the other hand, the depth, details, well, the "digitalness" of the sound is improved. the image, stage, richness is improved. This is exactly what you would expect and what you pay for.

This is not an endgame for USB but an interesting step.


----------



## winders

ScareDe2 said:


> I received the GEN 5 bimby. It sounds better, but there is still room for improvement. The groove is still lacking. If I had to put exact numbers on how it sounds, I would say it grooves only to 50% of what you would feel when you listen to the music in a club, in your car or with your headphone plug in a portable CD. Even a mp3 player like my samsung galaxy give me more feel of the music. On the other hand, the depth, details, well, the "digitalness" of the sound is improved. the image, stage, richness is improved. This is exactly what you would expect and what you pay for.
> 
> This is not an endgame for USB but an interesting step.



Your CD player or phone do not have a better DAC than Bimby or even Mimby. So, if you aren't getting the sound you think you should, it's time to look at other components in the chain.....


----------



## ScareDe2 (Sep 20, 2017)

winders said:


> Your CD player or phone do not have a better DAC than Bimby or even Mimby. So, if you aren't getting the sound you think you should, it's time to look at other components in the chain.....



A $50k DAC did not solve the USB problem. CD players and mp3 players are not USB so they don't have this issue.

I also think, since those companies are in the business of selling decrapifiers and improved USB receivers, it's fair to compare what they actually do, since that is what we pay for.

I have 3 PC at home. All the same result.


----------



## theveterans

ScareDe2 said:


> I received the GEN 5 bimby. It sounds better, but there is still room for improvement. The groove is still lacking. If I had to put exact numbers on how it sounds, I would say it grooves only to 50% of what you would feel when you listen to the music in a club, in your car or with your headphone plug in a portable CD



Maybe you just prefer those sounds instead of the smooth sound from Bimby. Anyways, Bimby to me never sounded flat and doesn't fail to give a smile to my face every time I listen to my tunes


----------



## ScareDe2

I think the Bimby is capable of neutrality. I am not a technician but I will not be surprised if Schiit keep improving their USB input board.


----------



## JoeKickass

I think the Eitr is fantastic!

I could never use my Modi Multibit with my usb hub because of a nasty buzz caused by my mouse/keyboard in the same hub.
I had to plug the Modi directly to my laptop, which meant I couldn't share it with my other computer.

But with the Eitr I can go through my hub, a usb switch, and it's *quieter* than the Modi directly connected to my laptop!


----------



## Puma Cat

JoeKickass said:


> I think the Eitr is fantastic!
> 
> I could never use my Modi Multibit with my usb hub because of a nasty buzz caused by my mouse/keyboard in the same hub.
> I had to plug the Modi directly to my laptop, which meant I couldn't share it with my other computer.
> ...


Yes, it is. It completely transformed the sound of my Modi 2 Uber from a DAC that was "okay" to one that I really enjoyed listening to. And yes, not having your DAC directly connected to a computer will definitely make it quieter, which is always a good thing. Computers and computer USB ports are very noisy, grungy, hashy-sounding devices.


----------



## jdev

Why would anyone choose Eitr over a RCA SPDIF PCIe card?? If your USB ports are dirty/laggy, then the best solution is to cut them out of the chain. This product makes no sense to me.


----------



## jseymour

*Because the PC card is using the same power as the USB ports.*  I started with a PC based music system a decade ago.  Between _Computer Audiophile _touting the benefits of their C.A.S.H. PC build and _The Absolute Sound_ reviewing 10 PCI sound cards and their choosing the ESI juli@ as #1, I was off.  I have upgraded every component, except for the PC in the last 10 years.  I upgraded my DAC to a Schiit Yggy.  I upgraded my PC out to a Yellowtec PUC2 Lite (USB to AES) and fed it separate linear DC power.  Big improvement over the ESI sound card.  Recently, I replaced the Yellowtec with a Schiit Eitr and again it was an improvement.  Another slight improvement is I convert the SPDIF to AES with a Neutrik transformer.  Bottom line, you want to isolate/regenerate the digital signal from the PC and introduce separate clean power.


----------



## jdev

What about a brand new TOTL Seasonic titanium PSU? For 179 you can get clean power to your whole PC and not just one port.


----------



## jseymour (Sep 21, 2017)

You don't want power supplies with fans in your PC..  They generate electrical noise (RFI & EMI).  I think them in the same terms as _Clean Coal. _


----------



## JoeKickass (Sep 21, 2017)

jdev said:


> Why would anyone choose Eitr over a RCA SPDIF PCIe card?? If your USB ports are dirty/laggy, then the best solution is to cut them out of the chain. This product makes no sense to me.



The Eitr gives you a high quality connection even through really noisy usb hubs and other usb gadgets; now I can use a usb switch to alternate between two (or more) computers in an instant!


----------



## jdev

jseymour said:


> You don't want power supplies with fans in your PC..  They generate electrical noise (RFI & EMI).  I think them in the same terms as _Clean Coal. _


Not sure how much that matters, but the fan won't kick on until you're at like 70% load, which would only happen MAYBE during production, never just listening.


----------



## jseymour

I looked at the Seasonic Titanium power supplies and they all take an AC input.  Ideally, your AC to DC conversion is done external to the PC.  A purist music PC would never have had a direct AC input.  How much difference this all makes, particularly with the latest generation of USB converters I have no idea?  Perhaps it;s all moot now with products like the Eitr.  But a Seasonic power supply and a sound card.  I wouldn't.  Any C.A.S.H. PC with an Eitr would be better.


----------



## Marlowe

jdev said:


> Why would anyone choose Eitr over a RCA SPDIF PCIe card?? If your USB ports are dirty/laggy, then the best solution is to cut them out of the chain. This product makes no sense to me.



Leaving aside other reasons, you do know that laptops don't allow use of such expansion cards?


----------



## jseymour

I must have money on my mind..  I called my PC a C.A.S.H.  It's a C.A.P.S.


----------



## Puma Cat

jdev said:


> Not sure how much that matters, but the fan won't kick on until you're at like 70% load, which would only happen MAYBE during production, never just listening.


Nor do Mac Minis....


----------



## slex

I'm sold. Tosed away the F1 already and btw it died just after 14 months.

Vintage CM6613 vs present Xmos XU208...i think it boils down to implementations just like dac.

Looking at the pics below we see abundant of caps of Eitr vs F1 already.

My MHDT with Burson V6 Vivid sings at another higher level of background darness and separation with Eitr, unheard from F1.

Setup is Battery Operated Apollo lake Chuwi12.3 with native win10 USB 2 detected sweetly. Outputed from USB3 port to ifi iSilencer( another iSilencer cover the remaining USB2 port). Oyaide USB anniversary to ifi ipurifier2 inserted into Eitr. OYAIDE DST-75R V2 Coaxial Cable RCA SPDIF to ifi ispdif into my Dac. Yes.....i want to wipe out jitter completely


----------



## maxh22

Has anyone reported issues when using the Eitr with an iPad? Thinking of picking one up but I really don't want to have a USB hub in the chain...


----------



## theveterans

IMO iPad’s lightning USB out is already excellent. You will get improvements with eitr, but it’s much smaller compared to a x86 computer


----------



## maxh22

theveterans said:


> IMO iPad’s lightning USB out is already excellent. You will get improvements with eitr, but it’s much smaller compared to a x86 computer



I still hear some digital hash so for me it's far from the final word in terms of sound quality, it has an excellent UI though.

I see you have a Surface Pro, I was considering getting one as a source. How is it?


----------



## theveterans

IMO, Surface Pro won’t sound good alone. You need to use the Surface Dock that isolates the USB power and that makes the sound very relaxed


----------



## Ghosthouse

Folks - I'm curious what USB cables into the Eitr owners are using.  Am running an Aries Mini into Eitr using a 2 meter length of Kimber silver something or other.  It wasn't too expensive when I got it several years ago from Audio Advisor, so thinking it is silver plated copper and not pure silver.  It does not look to have much shielding at all.  The body is maybe 3/8" - <1/2" diameter and almost transparent.  Sort of red/brown colored.  

For house-keeping if nothing else, I'd like to get a shorter length (e.g., 0.75 - 1.0 meter).  Don't want to spend a lot.  Under $100, preferably.  Looking at the Pangea AG or the Pangea Premier SE.  Wireworld Starlight 7 is another candidate though right at the $100 mark.  

If this has already been discussed w/ref to Eitr, my apologies.  I searched but couldn't find much.  Please direct me to that HeadFi discussion if it exists or please provide me with your experience.   

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jseymour

I am using a Schiit PYST USB cable.  I would put more concern into the output side cable.  With the Eitr isolating and reclocking the data the input side just needs a decent cable.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Ghosthouse said:


> Folks - I'm curious what USB cables into the Eitr owners are using.  Am running an Aries Mini into Eitr using a 2 meter length of Kimber silver something or other.  It wasn't too expensive when I got it several years ago from Audio Advisor, so thinking it is silver plated copper and not pure silver.  It does not look to have much shielding at all.  The body is maybe 3/8" - <1/2" diameter and almost transparent.  Sort of red/brown colored.
> 
> For house-keeping if nothing else, I'd like to get a shorter length (e.g., 0.75 - 1.0 meter).  Don't want to spend a lot.  Under $100, preferably.  Looking at the Pangea AG or the Pangea Premier SE.  Wireworld Starlight 7 is another candidate though right at the $100 mark.
> 
> ...





jseymour said:


> I am using a Schiit PYST USB cable.  I would put more concern into the output side cable.  With the Eitr isolating and reclocking the data the input side just needs a decent cable.



I am also using the Schiit PYST USB cable to Eitr with a 1ft Blue Jeans Cable 1505F Coax going to Mimby. Both are fantastic quality cables.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Thanks jseymour and Letmebefrank - 2 votes for Schiit Pyst USB.  FYI - have  a Blackcat Silverstar 75! coax between Eitr and Gungnir.


----------



## dmhenley

Ghosthouse said:


> Folks - I'm curious what USB cables into the Eitr owners are using.  Am running an Aries Mini into Eitr using a 2 meter length of Kimber silver something or other.  It wasn't too expensive when I got it several years ago from Audio Advisor, so thinking it is silver plated copper and not pure silver.  It does not look to have much shielding at all.  The body is maybe 3/8" - <1/2" diameter and almost transparent.  Sort of red/brown colored.
> 
> For house-keeping if nothing else, I'd like to get a shorter length (e.g., 0.75 - 1.0 meter).  Don't want to spend a lot.  Under $100, preferably.  Looking at the Pangea AG or the Pangea Premier SE.  Wireworld Starlight 7 is another candidate though right at the $100 mark.
> 
> ...


I'm using the Anticables reference usb cable - .5 meter.


----------



## slex

Think you should concentrate on the coax RCA out of Eitr more. If it were directly connected to your USB dac ,than a better USB cable is prefered.

Im using Oyaide USB 5S continental into Eitr.


----------



## Ghosthouse (Sep 24, 2017)

slex said:


> Think you should concentrate on the coax RCA out of Eitr more.



@slex - As mentioned above, Silverstar 75! coax runs from Eitr to Gungnir.

The Silverstar was a relatively recent "upgrade'" used w/V-Link 192 and now w/Eitr.  No inclination to replace it.

Thanks, @dmhenley.  I checked that out on the Anticable site.  A bit more than I'm inclined to spend.  Interesting looking design, however.


----------



## slex (Sep 24, 2017)

Ghosthouse said:


> @slex - As mentioned above, Silverstar 75! coax runs from Eitr to Gungnir.
> 
> The Silverstar was a relatively recent "upgrade'" used w/V-Link 192 and now w/Eitr.  No inclination to replace it.


 Im using oyaide  Dr150 V2 coax  to match up the Continental 5S. Just ordered 2 pairs of Oyaide Across 750 RCA analog- All oyaide in chain except spk wire - Anticables 3.1


----------



## Puma Cat

maxh22 said:


> Has anyone reported issues when using the Eitr with an iPad? Thinking of picking one up but I really don't want to have a USB hub in the chain...


You can connect Eitr with an Apple CCK; Camera Connection Kit.


----------



## Ghosthouse

@slex - I'll give Oyaide a look.  The brand does enjoy a good reputation.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 24, 2017)

Ghosthouse said:


> Folks - I'm curious what USB cables into the Eitr owners are using.  Am running an Aries Mini into Eitr using a 2 meter length of Kimber silver something or other.  It wasn't too expensive when I got it several years ago from Audio Advisor, so thinking it is silver plated copper and not pure silver.  It does not look to have much shielding at all.  The body is maybe 3/8" - <1/2" diameter and almost transparent.  Sort of red/brown colored.
> 
> For house-keeping if nothing else, I'd like to get a shorter length (e.g., 0.75 - 1.0 meter).  Don't want to spend a lot.  Under $100, preferably.  Looking at the Pangea AG or the Pangea Premier SE.  Wireworld Starlight 7 is another candidate though right at the $100 mark.
> 
> ...


I'm using an Audioquest Diamond USB cable from my Sonore microRendu to Eitr or my Gen 5 USB Gumby. I was very much in the bits-is-bits camp when it came to digital cables, and started out with a Kimber Silver USB cable, then went to an Audioquest Carbon. Some audio friends and I A/B'd the AQ Carbon with the Diamond in a highly-resolving high-end (>$50,000+) loudspeaker system one evening. I have to qualify this by saying that _I really didn't_ want to hear difference between the Carbon and the Diamond that night as the Diamond was about $500, but it was very clear the Diamond was superior in every way. I eventually found a used one on Audiogon for about $350, and snapped it up immediately as they sell extremely fast. I've since gotten an AQ Coffee, and it is very good as well, I would say at least 80% of the performance of the Diamond for about 65% of the cost.

Summing up, I'd rank them this way: AQ Diamond>AQ Coffee>>>AQ Carbon>Kimber Silver


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 24, 2017)

Ghosthouse said:


> @slex - I'll give Oyaide a look.  The brand does enjoy a good reputation.


If you're going to look into analog RCA cables in the price class of the Oyaide Across 750, I'd give the Audioquest Columbia serious consideration. Right now they are on sale for approx $250/meter at Music Direct, and they would be a superior cable to the Oyaide sonically. The Columbias originally sold for $500/meter, and I'm using them throughout my Conrad Johnson-based system except from preamp to amp, where I am using an Audioquest Colorado. The AQ Columbias were superior sonically, more open, sweeter, musical,  transparent and notably _quieter_ than the Zu Mission RCA analog ICs I was using. This cable is a screamin' deal at this price. Plus, with their 72V DBS system they require virtually no burn-in.


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> Folks - I'm curious what USB cables into the Eitr owners are using.  Am running an Aries Mini into Eitr using a 2 meter length of Kimber silver something or other.  It wasn't too expensive when I got it several years ago from Audio Advisor, so thinking it is silver plated copper and not pure silver.  It does not look to have much shielding at all.  The body is maybe 3/8" - <1/2" diameter and almost transparent.  Sort of red/brown colored.
> 
> For house-keeping if nothing else, I'd like to get a shorter length (e.g., 0.75 - 1.0 meter).  Don't want to spend a lot.  Under $100, preferably.  Looking at the Pangea AG or the Pangea Premier SE.  Wireworld Starlight 7 is another candidate though right at the $100 mark.
> 
> ...


I would give the Wireworld Starlight 7 a serious look, Ghosthouse. I have some of their cables and they are VERY good, especially for the money. I've also met the founder and owner of Wireworld, David Salz, and he is a great guy, vey down to earth but very knowledgeable. I would say Wireworld is in my top 3 among cable companies, including Audioquest and Shunyata.


----------



## Ghosthouse (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks @Puma Cat  -

Thanks for info about your cable journey.  I was definitely in the "wire-is-wire" camp until an audio bud brought over some different speaker cables for me to try one evening.  I remember my surprise at the easily heard difference with them installed.  With the Freya preamp, my experience is that changing ICs seems to make a bigger difference than the bit of tube rolling I've done.  So again, wire matters.  BUT given the claims for Eitr, I wasn't certain whether a USB upgrade would be worthwhile.  I don't doubt your experience but probably not willing to match your apparent budget for USB.  Good on you though, picking up the Diamond used.  Used is absolutely the way to go - especially for wire. 

Found the name of the actual Kimber cable I'm using now (Kimber Kable Cu USB; 6% silver plate on signal leads).  Image attached.  I did long ago remove the ferrite beads based on comments elsewhere about them negatively affecting sound.  I really should do an A/B test with and without them.  Who knows how things will sound now?

Just saw your comments re WW Starlight 7 come over.  Appreciate you time.  I could easily try them as The Cable Co. will let me audition and return if they don't work.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Puma Cat said:


> If you're going to look into analog RCA cables in the price class of the Oyaide Across 750, I'd give the Audioquest Columbia serious consideration



Too funny.  My comment about IC differences with the Freya was based, in large part, on what I heard switching from Cardas Gold Reference XLRs (gosh I love the fullness of that midrange) to AQ Columbias used between the Gungnir and Freya.  Would love to come across some Colorados used.


----------



## JoeKickass

Ghosthouse said:


> Folks - I'm curious what USB cables into the Eitr owners are using.



I'm using a 6' monoprice usb cable, to a usb hub, to a usb switch, to _another_ 6' monoprice USB cable, to the Eitr.

I think it sounds fantastic, the Eitr lets that huge usb chain sound better than my old direct usb connection!

(but my coax. cable to the Mimby is a nice Blue Jeans one)


----------



## Ghosthouse

Thanks Joe (@JoeKickass) - I'm guessing that long run of cable is to enable streaming from a laptop at the listening position?


----------



## Delirious Lab

3-foot Monoprice.  So much cleaner with Eitr... I listen to a lot of orchestral stuff and individual instruments are way easier to pick off trough the texture.


----------



## maxh22

Puma Cat said:


> You can connect Eitr with an Apple CCK; Camera Connection Kit.



I already have one. Schiit states: " From iOS7 on up, iOS devices have been able to interface with our DACs using a USB Camera Connection Kit, Lightning to USB Camera Adapter, or Lightning to USB3 Camera Adapter. *You may have to use a hub to avoid a “Draws too much power” error*."


----------



## maxh22

If anyone use's an iPad as a source and also has an Eitr please let me know if you have run into any issues.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 24, 2017)

Ghosthouse said:


> Thanks @Puma Cat  -
> 
> Thanks for info about your cable journey.  I was definitely in the "wire-is-wire" camp until an audio bud brought over some different speaker cables for me to try one evening.  I remember my surprise at the easily heard difference with them installed.  With the Freya preamp, my experience is that changing ICs seems to make a bigger difference than the bit of tube rolling I've done.  So again, wire matters.  BUT given the claims for Eitr, I wasn't certain whether a USB upgrade would be worthwhile.  I don't doubt your experience but probably not willing to match your apparent budget for USB.  Good on you though, picking up the Diamond used.  Used is absolutely the way to go - especially for wire.
> 
> ...


if you can extend your budget a bit for a USB cable, you can often find AQ Coffee USB cables used on the 'Gon for about $200 and at that price, they are _well worth it_, as they are quite close in performance to Diamond (I'd estimate ~85-90% of the performance). Like AQ Columbia, the sweet spot for performance for money. The other USB cable I would consider is Shunyata; their USB cable is $200 for 1 meter; I was _very_ impressed with their digital coax RCA cable and I use one of their HDMI cables for my home theatre. I have full Shunyata power in my system; Triton distributor and Zitron/Black Mamba and Venom power cables. This company is the real deal when it comes to cables in my experience. Just as example, I once did a A/B with a buddy between an $800 Wireworld power cable and (what was then) a $95 Shunyata Venom, and the Venom blew the WW power cable completely into the weeds. It was a joke; not even close.


----------



## JoeKickass (Sep 24, 2017)

Ghosthouse said:


> Thanks Joe (@JoeKickass) - I'm guessing that long run of cable is to enable streaming from a laptop at the listening position?


Yeah as a necessity of distance, but it also lets me use the usb switch to share the Eitr & Mimby between two computers.

The Eitr cleans up the signal from a laptop and from a full-size gaming computer so well that if I play the same material I can't tell the sources apart!
Same noise floor too!


----------



## Puma Cat

JoeKickass said:


> Yeah as a necessity of distance, but it also lets me use the usb switch to share the Eitr & Mimby between two computers.
> 
> The Eitr cleans up the signal from a laptop and from a full-size gaming computer so well that if I play the same material I can't tell the sources apart!
> Same noise floor too!


Yep, Eitr is a kick-*ss product; was pretty astonished what it did for my Modi 2 Uber...


----------



## slex

Puma Cat said:


> If you're going to look into analog RCA cables in the price class of the Oyaide Across 750, I'd give the Audioquest Columbia serious consideration. Right now they are on sale for approx $250/meter at Music Direct, and they would be a superior cable to the Oyaide sonically. The Columbias originally sold for $500/meter, and I'm using them throughout my Conrad Johnson-based system except from preamp to amp, where I am using an Audioquest Colorado. The AQ Columbias were superior sonically, more open, sweeter, musical,  transparent and notably _quieter_ than the Zu Mission RCA analog ICs I was using. This cable is a screamin' deal at this price. Plus, with their 72V DBS system they require virtually no burn-in.


I bought directly from Amazon Japan. 2 pairs across750 0.7m cost me around US$200 inluding shipping. AQ comlumbia is terminated or bare?


----------



## Puma Cat

slex said:


> I bought directly from Amazon Japan. 2 pairs across750 0.7m cost me around US$200 inluding shipping. AQ comlumbia is terminated or bare?


Terminated with very high quality RCA or XLR connectors. Silver-plated copper with no solder used for the connection. Also has the 72V dielectric bias system.


----------



## Ghosthouse

http://passionforsound.lachlanfennen.com/massive-usb-comparison-test/

@Puma Cat - have you seen this review?  Just got done reading it so had some additional "context" for understanding your comments about Coffee.  Am curious what you think or know about Carbon.  Still a bit of a stretch but more in keeping with my "planned" budget.  

Also, reading that review was helpful in terms of getting straight in my head some of the design variables.  If you look at the Pangea AG & Premier SE designs on the Audio Advisor site, both look like high value products based on construction and asking price.  Very tempting.  

The Shunyata Venom USB was also on my radar.  I had in fact auditioned the Shunyata digital coax before deciding to go with the Black Cat Silverstar.  It had a nice midrange fullness to it but not the neutrality, clarity or imaging of the Silverstar (and I do tend to favor warmth and midrange vs ruler straight neutrality most of the time).   The Shunyata Coax also reminded of the DH Labs Silversonic D-750 which I already owned.  It is possible a longer break in time would have altered that impression.  Not opposed to trying the Venom USB, however.

I think Eitr (w/Kimber USB) is more neutral than the V-Link 192 with Douk Mall split USB (separate signal & power leads) cable.  Maybe a bit more detail and clarity too with Eitr/Kimber.  The price, however, might be a reduced "fullness" to the sound...things are a little leaner, I think.  Need to put the V-Link 192 back in to confirm.  All that to say I'm hoping a different USB might restore a little of that weight.  Certainly don't want to go in the direction of even greater leanness!  Could experiment with putting the D-750 back in as well, I suppose.


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 24, 2017)

Ghosthouse said:


> http://passionforsound.lachlanfennen.com/massive-usb-comparison-test/
> 
> @Puma Cat - have you seen this review?  Just got done reading it so had some additional "context" for understanding your comments about Coffee.  Am curious what you think or know about Carbon.  Still a bit of a stretch but more in keeping with my "planned" budget.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just skimmed through it quickly, but I would agree in large part with his comments and findings, with the exception that I think the improvement the Coffee brings over the Carbon is more significant than he found. Coffee is also notably _quieter_ as it has a better noise-dissipation construction. I think Carbon is a good, but not great, sounding USB cable. I agree that Coffee is the warmer-sounding cable than Diamond, as to be expected with copper vs. silver, but Diamond trumps it on an overall, absolute basis. I personally think Coffee is the real sweet spot and worth what you pay for it used. I would pony up the additional money for a used Coffee over a Carbon any day of the week. I also agree with him that you definitely obtain an improvement in sound quality as you go up the AQ line. My experience for AQ Columbia and Colorado, too.


----------



## theveterans

I'd pay for curious cables though instead of audioquest if I'm shopping for an expensive USB cable. So far, Schiit PYST is perfect enough for me.


----------



## slex

Lets talk about Eitr provided 6VAC power adapter.

I having it plug into my balance transformer power supply. Im wary it will induce noise to other components connected to it.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ghosthouse (Sep 24, 2017)

@theveterans 
Thanks for the input.  Funny how these things evolve (or maybe devolve?).  I wasn't really shopping for "an expensive USB cable".  Was hoping to keep the spend under $100! 
I'll see what info there is about "Curious Cables" though I'm guessing they'll be way over my budget. 

Just fyi - On another site (Audio Circle? or SuperBest Audio Friends??) read someone claiming PYST was actually a StraightWire product.  Looking closely at the photo of the PYST USB on the Schiit site, that does seem to be the case.  Might be something everyone was already well aware of.


----------



## Puma Cat

slex said:


> Lets talk about Eitr provided 6VAC power adapter.
> 
> I having it plug into my balance transformer power supply. Im wary it will induce noise to other components connected to it.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Do you mean a "balun transformer" power supply? If so, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Ghosthouse

slex said:


> Im wary it will induce noise to other components connected to it.



That is reportedly a risk with switching power supplies but by providing a linear PS, I think Schiit has eliminated that concern.


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> That is reportedly a risk with switching power supplies but by providing a linear PS, I think Schiit has eliminated that concern.


Agreed. I mean...Jason and Mike _do_ know what they are doing.


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> @theveterans
> Thanks for the input.  Funny how these things evolve (or maybe devolve?).  I wasn't really shopping for "an expensive USB cable".  Was hoping to keep the spend under $100!
> I'll see what info there is about "Curious Cables" though I'm guessing they'll be way over my budget.
> 
> Just fyi - On another site (Audio Circle? or SuperBest Audio Friends??) read someone claiming PYST was actually a StraightWire product.  Looking closely at the photo of the PYST USB on the Schiit site, that does seem to be the case.  Might be something everyone was already well aware of.


If you want to keep the spend at $100, get the Wireworld cable. Job done.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Ghosthouse said:


> read someone claiming PYST was actually a StraightWire product.  Looking closely at the photo of the PYST USB on the Schiit site, that does seem to be the case.  Might be something everyone was already well aware of.



Yes all of the PYST cables are straightwire.


----------



## theveterans

Ghosthouse said:


> Just fyi - On another site (Audio Circle? or SuperBest Audio Friends??) read someone claiming PYST was actually a StraightWire product. Looking closely at the photo of the PYST USB on the Schiit site, that does seem to be the case. Might be something everyone was already well aware of.



Correct. They are Straight Wire cables, made in USA. The PYST cable comes with straight wire branded cable ties.


----------



## Hifi59

maxh22 said:


> If anyone use's an iPad as a source and also has an Eitr please let me know if you have run into any issues.



I have been using Eitr with my Cambridge 851N streamer/Dac and ipad Air2 and IPad Pro  without issue for several months now.


----------



## exdmd

My years old original Schiit Magni lost a channel over the weekend so I quickly placed an order for a new Magni 3 and Modi 2 Uber. Been out of the loop for years and took some reading to find out I was missing out on the Gen 5 USB by not splurging for the Bifrost Will make a decision on returning and upgrading after the new stack gets here and I have a listen. There is always the option of just buying the Eitr instead to use with the Magni 3/Modi 2 Uber. I have not kept up to date on cables. Is there a consensus on what are the better digital coax cables under/over $100 to connect the Eitr to the Modi 2 Uber?


----------



## JoeKickass

exdmd said:


> Is there a consensus on what are the better digital coax cables under/over $100 to connect the Eitr to the Modi 2 Uber?



Both Blue Jeans and Ram recommend the same cable, Belden 1694F with Canare RCAP-C53 Connectors:
https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/digital-audio/index.htm
https://www.ramelectronics.net/cda.aspx

But if you are stacking I would look at the Blue Jeans Belden 1505F option because it is much more flexible and only a dollar more, and if the length is only 1ft or so the performance differences won't matter.


----------



## Marlowe

JoeKickass said:


> But if you are stacking I would look at the Blue Jeans Belden 1505F option because it is much more flexible and only a dollar more, and if the length is only 1ft or so the performance differences won't matter.



Exactly the cable and length I'm planning to buy shortly to connect the Eitr to Mimby.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Marlowe said:


> Exactly the cable and length I'm planning to buy shortly to connect the Eitr to Mimby.



That is the exact cable and length going from my Eitr to Mimby, great cable and very flexible.

Anyone else notice the newer Blue Jeans Cables Canare RCAs are different than the old ones? My newer Coax cables say "canare" right on the connector whereas my old RCAs were unbranded.


----------



## Dalgas (Sep 27, 2017)

Just installed a Gen 5 in my Gumby. It was quite easy. I absolutely LOVES the sound!!! It really transforms the Gumby from having a very detailed and neutral but quite sterile sound, to a much more natural and sweet sound - without losing any details. The bass is downright frightening good. Never heard the vibration of the drum-skin so clearly before on Tracy Chapmans "Cold feet".

Bought my Gungnir two years ago and upgraded to Multibit. I did like the multibit-sound but I did miss the warmth of the DS. The Gen 2 was no good an I have been using a Yellowtec PUC2 lite until today. The Yellowtec is good but in it self a bit "up front" sounding. In combination with the Gumby and my Dynaudio Compound speakers it often got too bright. The Gen 5 have put things right - could´nt be more happy


----------



## exdmd

JoeKickass said:


> Both Blue Jeans and Ram recommend the same cable, Belden 1694F with Canare RCAP-C53 Connectors:
> https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/digital-audio/index.htm
> https://www.ramelectronics.net/cda.aspx
> 
> But if you are stacking I would look at the Blue Jeans Belden 1505F option because it is much more flexible and only a dollar more, and if the length is only 1ft or so the performance differences won't matter.



Thanks for the Blue Jeans recommendation. Ordered cables and got tracking within 24 hours.


----------



## VinylDan1

I plan on purchasing a Modi Multibit and a Magni 3 headphone amp to use with my 27" 5k iMac and my pair of 6xx headphones coming in December. My question is for my use case does anyone believe that the Eitr will provide $179 worth of improvement in my set up?


----------



## JerryLeeds

VinylDan1 said:


> I plan on purchasing a Modi Multibit and a Magni 3 headphone amp to use with my 27" 5k iMac and my pair of 6xx headphones coming in December. My question is for my use case does anyone believe that the Eitr will provide $179 worth of improvement in my set up?



Yes yes yes it is worth it


----------



## JoeKickass

VinylDan1 said:


> I plan on purchasing a Modi Multibit and a Magni 3 headphone amp to use with my 27" 5k iMac and my pair of 6xx headphones coming in December. My question is for my use case does anyone believe that the Eitr will provide $179 worth of improvement in my set up?


If you have any USB issues, it will eliminate them. Buzzing, popping, drop outs, or in my case noise from a usb hub with mouse and keyboard, are all erased

Basically if you add the Eitr, you can be assured the USB portion of your audio chain is delivering a perfect signal.

Whether that's worth $179 depends on your hearing and current USB quality, but it will definitely be an improvement!


----------



## Puma Cat (Sep 30, 2017)

VinylDan1 said:


> I plan on purchasing a Modi Multibit and a Magni 3 headphone amp to use with my 27" 5k iMac and my pair of 6xx headphones coming in December. My question is for my use case does anyone believe that the Eitr will provide $179 worth of improvement in my set up?


Yes, absolutely it will. Eitr completely transformed my Modi 2 Uber.  Also, Modi Multibit uses Gen 2 USB so Eitr would improve upon that.


----------



## VinylDan1

Thanks for the replies all. Looks like I’ll have to add it to my shopping list!


----------



## crrrddddeeeee

Hi everyone, I'm curious to know if the Eitr would benefit even DAC's such as the Chord DAVE? I'd certainly be interested in getting the Eitr if it can.
The main problem I see with it might be the USB input on the DAVE is it's best input, so would using a RCA-to-BNC cable do more harm than good seeing that the DAVE doesn't have an coax (RCA) input? I'd of course need to use the RCA-to-BNC cable instead.
Thanks!


----------



## darkarn

I have been using a simple Coax Out board with various motherboards' SPDIF Out header and a Mimby. Seeing how some motherboards don't have this header, I tried the USB In of the Mimby to prepare for this eventuality and was amazed at how better it can sound over using Coax Out of the Realtek chipset of these motherboards.

Looks like it is time for me to move up and on with the Eitr but just a quick question, does the Eitr need an external power source unlike the Singxer F1?


----------



## RickB

darkarn said:


> I have been using a simple Coax Out board with various motherboards' SPDIF Out header and a Mimby. Seeing how some motherboards don't have this header, I tried the USB In of the Mimby to prepare for this eventuality and was amazed at how better it can sound over using Coax Out of the Realtek chipset of these motherboards.
> 
> Looks like it is time for me to move up and on with the Eitr but just a quick question, does the Eitr need an external power source unlike the Singxer F1?



Yes, the Eitr uses a wall-wart for power.


----------



## darkarn

RickB said:


> Yes, the Eitr uses a wall-wart for power.



Ah I see, thanks! Maybe this is why it outperforms the F1 since the F1 uses the power from the USB port? 

Comparing them may seem a bit unfair seeing that the use case for both are slightly different to begin with


----------



## Puma Cat (Oct 3, 2017)

darkarn said:


> A*h I see, thanks! Maybe this is why it outperforms the F1 since the F1 uses the power from the USB port?*
> 
> Comparing them may seem a bit unfair seeing that the use case for both are slightly different to begin with


This is certainly part of the reason, but not the entire reason. Schiit did considerable work to isolate both the USB and S/PDIF circuits from RF and EM noise, as well as using an ultra-low jitter oscillator.As a consequence both the USB AND the S/PDIF circuits have separate linear power supplies, and each are isolated independently  _*and *_from each other, using transformers instead of optocouplers.

They basically pulled out all the stops in making Eitr the best possible product it could be. For more detail, I recommend you read the Chapter entitled "Skipping a Generation" in the "Schiit Happened" e-book that is here in it's own forum on Head-Fi. There you can read in detail about the lengths they went to with Eitr. IMHO, it's a blockbuster product when you consider the level of performance and functionality at the price.


----------



## dmhenley

After two weeks with the Eitr in my system, I am at a point where I'm calling the digital chain done. For now 
Time to enjoy the music - and, it does sound more like music than ever. The Eitr is an easy recommendation.


----------



## exdmd

Puma Cat said:


> This is certainly part of the reason, but not the entire reason. Schiit did considerable work to isolate both the USB and S/PDIF circuits from RF and EM noise, as well as using an ultra-low jitter oscillator.As a consequence both the USB AND the S/PDIF circuits have separate linear power supplies, and each are isolated independently  _*and *_from each other, using transformers instead of optocouplers.
> 
> They basically pulled out all the stops in making Eitr the best possible product it could be. For more detail, I recommend you read the Chapter entitled "Skipping a Generation" in the "Schiit Happened" e-book that is here in it's own forum on Head-Fi. There you can read in detail about the lengths they went to with Eitr. IMHO, it's a blockbuster product when you consider the level of performance and functionality at the price.



If you are still looking for "Skipping a Generation" (like I was) here is the direct link.


----------



## Puma Cat

dmhenley said:


> After two weeks with the Eitr in my system, I am at a point where I'm calling the digital chain done. For now
> Time to enjoy the music - and, it does sound more like music than ever. The Eitr is an easy recommendation.


Yeah, it's really a great product. 

Killer, IMHO.


----------



## exdmd

Customer service told me today that Eitr will be on back order for a few more weeks they are waiting on parts. If you want the Gen 5 USB right away you would have to buy Bifrost. A Bifrost Multibit is $599 while the combination of Eitr and Modi 2 Multibit is $428 which seems very good value compared to the Bifrost Multibit if you don't mind waiting for Eitr to be back in stock. 

Puma Cat do you think the Bifrost Multibit is sonically superior to the Eitr / Modi 2 Multbit stack? Enough to justify the extra cost for the Bifrost Multibit?


----------



## NHSkier

Has anyone compared the Eitr to the Bryston BUC-1 USB converter?


----------



## Ghosthouse

Ghosthouse said:


> Folks - I'm curious what USB cables into the Eitr owners are using.  Am running an Aries Mini into Eitr using a 2 meter length of Kimber silver something or other.  It wasn't too expensive when I got it several years ago from Audio Advisor, so thinking it is silver plated copper and not pure silver.  It does not look to have much shielding at all.  The body is maybe 3/8" - <1/2" diameter and almost transparent.  Sort of red/brown colored.
> 
> For house-keeping if nothing else, I'd like to get a shorter length (e.g., 0.75 - 1.0 meter).  Don't want to spend a lot.  Under $100, preferably.  Looking at the Pangea AG or the Pangea Premier SE.  Wireworld Starlight 7 is another candidate though right at the $100 mark.
> 
> ...



Folks - a quick update.  I ended up going with intuition and my curiosity and ordered a Pangea USB AG from Audio Advisor.  For $29.99 and 30 days to return it if unhappy, it seemed a safe bet compared to some of the higher priced options. Those could have been auditioned courtesy of the Cable Co. so factor in some impatience on my part to hear the new thing.  Thanks to all that made suggestions.  No offense intended by not following your various recommendations.  

What I can say is that the Pangea AG is excellent in my system.  I belatedly read some on-line comments about it being bright.  Happy to report, it doesn't sound that way to me.  The sound is full and neutral with very nice detail.  Bass is very strong.  Soundstage depth is more evident.  It's certainly a step up from the slightly more expensive Kimber B Bus USB and a "generic" USB that came with the TEAC CDP I have (which generic USB I actually liked better than the Kimber).  I think there is definitely something special about solid silver.  Bottom line:  very Happy with how things are sounding.  Black Cat Silverstar 75! digital coax, Eitr, Pangea AG USB, Gungnir w/MB upgrade have transformed the system.  Listening to recordings I'm very familiar with is almost like hearing them for the first time.  

Prior to installation of the Pangea AG USB, I did go back and listen with the V-Link 192 connected via Douk Mall split USB (5V Enercell power supply).  Tonally the Eitr and V-Link seem the same but what I did notice with the V-Link is that the sound stage seemed to flatten and instrument/sound location horizontally became less precise.  Eitr w/the Pangea AG is like that final lens tried at the eye doc where things just snap into perfect focus.  Really enjoying the system now more than ever.  

 Apologies to NHSkier for stepping on their inquiry.  Re-posting it below: 




NHSkier said:


> Has anyone compared the Eitr to the Bryston BUC-1 USB converter?


----------



## darkarn

Puma Cat said:


> This is certainly part of the reason, but not the entire reason. Schiit did considerable work to isolate both the USB and S/PDIF circuits from RF and EM noise, as well as using an ultra-low jitter oscillator.As a consequence both the USB AND the S/PDIF circuits have separate linear power supplies, and each are isolated independently  _*and *_from each other, using transformers instead of optocouplers.
> 
> They basically pulled out all the stops in making Eitr the best possible product it could be. For more detail, I recommend you read the Chapter entitled "Skipping a Generation" in the "Schiit Happened" e-book that is here in it's own forum on Head-Fi. There you can read in detail about the lengths they went to with Eitr. IMHO, it's a blockbuster product when you consider the level of performance and functionality at the price.



Ah I see, this convinces me! Helps that I have and am enjoying a Mimby right now. Looks like I will be getting an Eitr soon! Thanks!

And yeah, gonna catch up on the ebook, it is a bit difficult since the Head-fi revamp



exdmd said:


> If you are still looking for "Skipping a Generation" (like I was) here is the direct link.



Thanks for the link!


----------



## Puma Cat (Oct 4, 2017)

exdmd said:


> Customer service told me today that Eitr will be on back order for a few more weeks they are waiting on parts. If you want the Gen 5 USB right away you would have to buy Bifrost. A Bifrost Multibit is $599 while the combination of Eitr and Modi 2 Multibit is $428 which seems very good value compared to the Bifrost Multibit if you don't mind waiting for Eitr to be back in stock.
> 
> Puma Cat do you think the Bifrost Multibit is sonically superior to the Eitr / Modi 2 Multbit stack? Enough to justify the extra cost for the Bifrost Multibit?


Hi exdmd,
It really comes down to how you define which product provides the biggest "value proposition". I would imagine Modi 2 Multibit with Eitr would sound quite good and be a worthwhile value propositon at the price. I haven't heard or compared either of these Multibit DACs but I did own one of the original version rev1 Bifrosts, and I can tell you that a Rev 1 Bifrost sounds better than a Modi 2 Uber, so its a logical presumption that a Gen 5 equipped Bifrost MB would sound better than a Modi 2 MB/Eitr combination and also for me, it would  be a better value proposition. Here's why I say that: in my comparison with my Gen 5 Gumby and Gumby Eitr, while both sounded excellent, and significantly better than Gen 2 USB, personally I prefer the Gen 5 USB on Gumby slightly to using Eitr; Gumby has a bit more presence and immediacy than Gumby/Eitr S/PDIF, which is a bit smoother but more laid-back sounding. On my tube-based amplification, I'm getting a really good synergy because the tubes provide a very nice, smooth and liquid presentation.

Also: Bifrost has a considerably better power supply than Modi 2 MB,*and* it can be powered with an aftermarket power cord, e.g. a Shunyata Venom, for example. And IMO, one cannot overstate the importance of a superior power supply and clean AC power in the sound performance of component; it's a *big* deal. Companies like NAIM have staked their reputations on PS upgrades for their source components, preamps and amps. Improving the engineering specification of a power supply in a given component always brings benefits, all other factors being equal. The ability to use an aftermarket power cord that is really quiet and shielded brings another level of performance and lowers the noise floor still further. Additionally both the the DAC module and the USB ports of a Bifrost can be upgraded when and if meaningful improvments in either become available. so for me that is an additional value-add. So, I would personally opt for Bifrost MB Gen 5. Hope this helps.


----------



## exdmd

Puma Cat said:


> Hi exdmd,
> It really comes down to how you define which product provides the biggest "value proposition". I would imagine Modi 2 Multibit with Eitr would sound quite good and be a worthwhile value propositon at the price. I haven't heard or compared either of these Multibit DACs but I did own one of the original version rev1 Bifrosts, and I can tell you that a Rev 1 Bifrost sounds better than a Modi 2 Uber, so its a logical presumption that a Gen 5 equipped Bifrost MB would sound better than a Modi 2 MB/Eitr combination and also for me, it would  be a better value proposition. Here's why I say that: in my comparison with my Gen 5 Gumby and Gumby Eitr, while both sounded excellent, and significantly better than Gen 2 USB, personally I prefer the Gen 5 USB on Gumby slightly to using Eitr; Gumby has a bit more presence and immediacy than Gumby/Eitr S/PDIF, which is a bit smoother but more laid-back sounding. On my tube-based amplification, I'm getting a really good synergy because the tubes provide a very nice, smooth and liquid presentation.
> 
> Also: Bifrost has a considerably better power supply than Modi 2 MB,*and* it can be powered with an aftermarket power cord, e.g. a Shunyata Venom, for example. And IMO, one cannot overstate the importance of a superior power supply and clean AC power in the sound performance of component; it's a *big* deal. Companies like NAIM have staked their reputations on PS upgrades for their source components, preamps and amps. Improving the engineering specification of a power supply in a given component always brings benefits, all other factors being equal. The ability to use an aftermarket power cord that is really quiet and shielded brings another level of performance and lowers the noise floor still further. Additionally both the the DAC module and the USB ports of a Bifrost can be upgraded when and if meaningful improvements in either become available. so for me that is an additional value-add. So, I would personally opt for Bifrost MB Gen 5. Hope this helps.



Thanks for your reply very helpful; I am going with the Bifrost MB Gen 5. The aftermarket power cord option is new to me looking into it.


----------



## Puma Cat

Ghosthouse said:


> Folks - a quick update.  I ended up going with intuition and my curiosity and ordered a Pangea USB AG from Audio Advisor.  For $29.99 and 30 days to return it if unhappy, it seemed a safe bet compared to some of the higher priced options. Those could have been auditioned courtesy of the Cable Co. so factor in some impatience on my part to hear the new thing.  Thanks to all that made suggestions.  No offense intended by not following your various recommendations.
> 
> What I can say is that the Pangea AG is excellent in my system.  I belatedly read some on-line comments about it being bright.  Happy to report, it doesn't sound that way to me.  The sound is full and neutral with very nice detail.  Bass is very strong.  Soundstage depth is more evident.  It's certainly a step up from the slightly more expensive Kimber B Bus USB and a "generic" USB that came with the TEAC CDP I have (which generic USB I actually liked better than the Kimber).  I think there is definitely something special about solid silver.  Bottom line:  very Happy with how things are sounding.  Black Cat Silverstar 75! digital coax, Eitr, Pangea AG USB, Gungnir w/MB upgrade have transformed the system.  Listening to recordings I'm very familiar with is almost like hearing them for the first time.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new USB cable! As I mentioned a while back, I didn't buy into digital cables had an influence on sound quality, but found out quite differently. Glad you found found a solution that lets everything come fully together.  Cheers.


----------



## Puma Cat (Oct 4, 2017)

exdmd said:


> Thanks for your reply very helpful; I am going with the Bifrost MB Gen 5. The aftermarket power cord option is new to me looking into it.


I'd recommend something along the lines of a $95 Shunyata Venom 14 power cord (no affiliation) for your DAC. You will be very pleasantly suprised at the improvement it will bring. I was skeptical but bought two Shunyata Copperhead PCs on sale for the price of one and did a controlled experiment some years back and was "gobsmacked" at the improvement. I then did a demo experiment for an audio buddy who was as very skeptical, and his mouth literally dropped open at the improvement from installing *one* power cord.

Here's an example: Here's an AC probe showing electromagnetic radiation (aka "noise") leaking out from a HD TV power cord with the TV turned OFF. All this radiation is picked up by the red thin speaker wire (which literally acts like an antenna) you see to the right and can be fed back into the AVR amplifier as noise, adding grunge and hash to the sound presentation.






Here is a Shunyata power cord driving a Conrad-Johnson tube power amp pulling _major_ current driving loudspeakers to a fairly loud volume: no leakage of AC EM radiation whatsoever. There's no noise in the form of RF and EM radiation _leaking out of this cord_, nor is there any _getting into it_ while pulling current.


----------



## ScareDe2

exdmd said:


> Thanks for your reply very helpful; I am going with the Bifrost MB Gen 5. The aftermarket power cord option is new to me looking into it.



The Bimby Gen 5 is a very good product but do not forget: Cleaning the source is the most important, and hardest, thing to do in audio. Using a PC will provide more sound resolution but also more jitter, noises, interferences or whatever it is called. The Gen 5 do help in that regard but it doesn't solve everything. 

Other thing to consider in my opinion:
replacing hard disk drive by solid state drive. 
getting fanless cooling system
ground lifting the amplification with a ebtech hum exterminator
upgrading RCA cables if you are using cheap ones
among other things.
etc etc


----------



## winders

ScareDe2 said:


> upgrading RCA cables if you are using cheap ones



What RCA cables do you like?


----------



## ScareDe2 (Oct 5, 2017)

winders said:


> What RCA cables do you like?



I have no personnal preference. I went to my nearest audio expert store and they have suggest me some kimber kable PBJ RCA cables. They costed me about $100 USD. I find they have increase the sound quality by 5%. 5% is very welcome. They are about two feet long. Do not buy longer cables because they tend to catch more interferences.


----------



## Puma Cat

winders said:


> What RCA cables do you like?


If you can afford them, get the Audioquest Columbia from Music Direct.


----------



## JoeKickass (Oct 5, 2017)

winders said:


> What RCA cables do you like?


For RCA cables all you care about are shielding and capacitance:

shielding to block noise
low capacitance to prevent filtering high frequencies.
(Inductance effect on low frequencies only comes into play with high power speaker cables)

I started with Monoprice RCA's, and still have them.
My signal line has a some splitters, a 3', a 6', & two 1' sections, for a total of ~11'
With all the cables connected and not plugged into anything I measured the total capacitance at *375pF*, a tiny amount that is way, way below audible limits. (With a Schiit dac)

I'll probably upgrade to these Blue Jeans RCA's one day, but only for the really nice connectors!
https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/audio/index.htm




Here's why it doesn't matter:

The high frequency cutoff due to cable capacitance is also determined by the output impedance of the driving source, and Schiit's DAC's all have a nice low output impedance of 75 ohm.

The capacitance only brings the cutoff down to human hearing levels if the source is very high impedance (like a microphone):


----------



## Letmebefrank

JoeKickass said:


> For RCA cables all you care about are shielding and capacitance:
> 
> shielding to block noise
> low capacitance to prevent filtering high frequencies.
> ...


The canare RCA plugs that Blue Jeans Cables uses are incredible. Its hard for me to buy any other brand of cable now that I'm used to that plug, plus their cables are crazy high quality without all the frilly sleeves.


----------



## Puma Cat (Oct 5, 2017)

JoeKickass said:


> For RCA cables all you care about are shielding and capacitance:
> 
> shielding to block noise
> low capacitance to prevent filtering high frequencies.
> (Inductance effect on low frequencies only comes into play with high power speaker cables)


I agree that those attributes are important, but in my "cable journey", the quality of the conductor, the _way_ that noise is shielded/filtered/blocked and the dielectric that the cable uses matters quite a lot, too. I've used a wide variety of cables from various manufacturers, including inexpensive ones, cables made with Belden cable (e.g. Blue Jeans uses, etc), as well as Zu Mission, Wireworld, Audioquest, Shunyata, etc. The Zu Mission is a good example: copper wire with a silver overlay and a Teflon dielectric.  The geometry of the cable was developed in 1964 by WL Gore, which Zu has adapted for use in audio. The two channels are contained in a single bundle that shares the dielectric space, but does not share a common ground plane. This cable design results in an evenly balanced left and right signal, and one with no DC offset. Another benefit to this integrated geometry is that each channel will have an identical response from environmental influences, such as vibration or RFI. The RCA ends are machined from brass that contains a high percentage of copper with a heavy layer of gold plating and are "potted" with epoxy to prevent failures or internal shorting.

One of the things that many cable manufacturers have discovered is that the dyes in dielectrics have an influence on the sound. Open up some Belden 9454 low-cap coax cable, and you will that see that the foam dielectric is colored a reddish-pink. Manufacturers like Zu, Audioquest and Shunyata use dielectrtics that are completely free from any dyes. This is harder to do that one might imagine, because they have to verify with the raw materials manufucturers that no dyes are present in these dielectric materials. For example, Shunyata invested in it's own tooling to be able to make molded plugs for their Venom power cords to be completely free of dyes because they could not source an OEM molded plug that was free from dye. The quality of the conductor is very important and companies like Audioquest and Shunyata use continuous-cast copper where the copper wire drawn from a single crystal to minimize crystal structural defects that have an influence on the sound quality. All this stuff _matters..._

I found the Zu Mission to be quite a good-sounding cable for the money, as well as being very well-made, flexible and easy to dress, and placed it throughout my system. I then bought an Audioquest Columbia RCA interconnect and found that it sounded significantly superior to this well-designed Zu Cable. It was notably more transparent, resolving, yet sweeter and more musical sounding. And, it was noticeably _quieter_ than the Zu Mission cable, so I eventually replaced my entire interconnect loom with AQ Columbia, and the system took a big step up in sound quality. I then upgraded the IC between my preamp and amp with an AQ Colorado, which uses an FEP air tube dielectric instead of a polyethylene air tube dielectric, and it sounds clearly better than Columbia.

The other company whose cables I like is Shunyata who also use Ohno continuous cast copper, PTFE dieletrics and and Shunyata is famous for superior noise and RF rejection. So, as good as the Zu Mission is, and it is a good, well-designed cable with high-quality materials, I've found other cables to notably outperform it.

So, while I fully agree that noise shielding and cable capacitance are important factors, I've found other factors Ii've mentioned to be as, if not more, important in the sound quality from a cable.


----------



## Millennial

Hopefully this is the right thread for this. The general consensus I've gathered is that the upstream digital source's USB output quality is largely irrelevant when connected to a gen 5 USB port or an Eitr. I recently purchased a Bimby w/ gen 5 and am using a raspberry pi's USB output, which is known to be noisy as hell.  Has anybody tested a raspberry pi's USB output to something or higher quality like an Allo Sparky/USBridge or a Sonore product?


----------



## Puma Cat

Millennial said:


> Hopefully this is the right thread for this. The general consensus I've gathered is that the upstream digital source's USB output quality is largely irrelevant when connected to a gen 5 USB port or an Eitr. I recently purchased a Bimby w/ gen 5 and am using a raspberry pi's USB output, which is known to be noisy as hell.  Has anybody tested a raspberry pi's USB output to something or higher quality like an Allo Sparky/USBridge or a Sonore product?


I've found the Sonore product to be a signficant improvement over the USB coming out of my Mac Mini. I think it's safe to say, though, that with either Gen 5 USB or Eitr, you just dont have to worry about your Raspberry Pi anymore. These new interfaces will handle it and clean things up signficantly.


----------



## Millennial

Puma Cat said:


> I've found the Sonore product to be a signficant improvement over the USB coming out of my Mac Mini. I think it's safe to say, though, that with either Gen 5 USB or Eitr, you just dont have to worry about your Raspberry Pi anymore. These new interfaces will handle it and clean things up signficantly.


Thanks for the reply.  Just to confirm, did you find the sonore to be superior to the Mac Mini even with gen 5 or Eitr?


----------



## felix3650

A friend of mine (who bought my Chord Mojo) is interested in the Eitr. Right now his setup is: PC -> toslink optical -> Mojo -> Audioquest Forest 1/8 to RCA -> Garage 1217 Project Ember -> HD800
Would adding the Eitr in the chain improve things?


----------



## JoeKickass

felix3650 said:


> A friend of mine (who bought my Chord Mojo) is interested in the Eitr. Right now his setup is: PC -> toslink optical -> Mojo -> Audioquest Forest 1/8 to RCA -> Garage 1217 Project Ember -> HD800
> Would adding the Eitr in the chain improve things?


Depends on the PC's optical out quality, but Jason and Mike don't seem to be too fond of optical audio... I think going to Eitr & USB would improve the quality!

And since we were just talking about cables, I did notice that the Monoprice cables I had that were RCA to 1/8" (aka 3.5mm mini headphone plug) had a huge amount of capacitance compared to the same cables with RCA's on both ends. A 6' RCA to RCA measures ~125 pF, while a 6' RCA to 3.5mm measures ~*450pF*! I have several cables of different lengths and the 3.5mm versions always measure much higher... Capacitance increases when the distance between conductors gets smaller, so I guess that's the price we pay for that compact little plug!


----------



## Puma Cat (Oct 5, 2017)

Millennial said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Just to confirm, did you find the sonore to be superior to the Mac Mini even with gen 5 or Eitr?


That would in fact be the right experiment to do, but I haven't done that experiment yet because it would involve moving my Mac Mini _back_ into the audio rack to connect directly to Gumby via Gen 5 or Eitr, and I don't want to do that. As far as I'm concerned, its not worth the hassle. Also, I want to get the noisy, hashy, RFI/EMI-emitting, unshielded high-bandwidth noise-emitting Mac Mini_ as far away_ from my amplification chain and speaker cables as possible. So, the Mac Mini is in my bedroom office and connected via Ethernet to my network router, which has resulted in much more stable connectivity to both the Sonore and Roon.

I'm continuing to use the Sonore because 1) it gets the d*mn Mac Mini out of the audio rack to the far end of the house and 2) it functions as a Roon endpoint which provides bit-perfect, lossless playback of a large amount of my digital music content.


----------



## Puma Cat

felix3650 said:


> A friend of mine (who bought my Chord Mojo) is interested in the Eitr. Right now his setup is: PC -> toslink optical -> Mojo -> Audioquest Forest 1/8 to RCA -> Garage 1217 Project Ember -> HD800
> Would adding the Eitr in the chain improve things?


If the Mojo can be connected to Eitr via an RCA S/PDIF coaxial to one of it's inputs, then, yes, definitely. Also, IIRC, TOSLINK Optical is not the most jitter-free interface and is bandwidth limited to 24/96.


----------



## Puma Cat

JoeKickass said:


> Depends on the PC's optical out quality, but Jason and Mike don't seem to be too fond of optical audio... I think going to Eitr & USB would improve the quality!


Absolutely! 



JoeKickass said:


> And since we were just talking about cables, I did notice that the Monoprice cables I had that were RCA to 1/8" (aka 3.5mm mini headphone plug) had a huge amount of capacitance compared to the same cables with RCA's on both ends. A 6' RCA to RCA measures ~125 pF, while a 6' RCA to 3.5mm measures ~*450pF*! I have several cables of different lengths and the 3.5mm versions always measure much higher... Capacitance increases when the distance between conductors gets smaller, so I guess that's the price we pay for that compact little plug!



You are correct, sir!  

Along these lines, this is also why 75 ohm digital coax RCA cables work better than a plain old analog RCA interconnect for connecting via S/PDIF. The mfrs pay special attention to ensure that the connector itself doesn't add to the overall cable impedance.


----------



## Millennial

Puma Cat said:


> That would in fact be the right experiment to do, but I haven't done that experiment yet because it would involve moving my Mac Mini _back_ into the audio rack to connect directly to Gumby via Gen 5 or Eitr, and I don't want to do that. As far as I'm concerned, its not worth the hassle. Also, I want to get the noisy, hashy, RFI/EMI-emitting, unshielded high-bandwidth noise-emitting Mac Mini_ as far away_ from my amplification chain and speaker cables as possible. So, the Mac Mini is in my bedroom office and connected via Ethernet to my network router, which has resulted in much more stable connectivity to both the Sonore and Roon.
> 
> I'm continuing to use the Sonore because 1) it gets the d*mn Mac Mini out of the audio rack to the far end of the house and 2) it functions as a Roon endpoint which provides bit-perfect, lossless playback of a large amount of my digital music content.


Got it. I also use Roon and use the pi as an endpoint, it works great for that. Hopefully someone can chime in who has actually done the comparison. Audiophile nervosa is... like that. I appreciate your responses nevertheless.


----------



## alpovs

Puma Cat said:


> Along these lines, this is also why 75 ohm digital coax RCA cables work better than a plain old analog RCA interconnect for connecting via S/PDIF.


No, they work better because they are coaxial and shielded, designed to pass high frequency and variable frequency alternating current. Plain old analog RCA cables are for passing currents of audible frequencies. While the plugs are the same the cables are designed for completely different purposes, which creates a lot of pain in the butt for audio manufacturers support people because users don't realize the difference.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Puma Cat said:


> If the Mojo can be connected to Eitr via an RCA S/PDIF coaxial to one of it's inputs, then, yes, definitely. Also, IIRC, TOSLINK Optical is not the most jitter-free interface and is bandwidth limited to 24/96.



Optical is not very good, but it CAN do 24/192 if you have a good transmitter. My Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark 1 motherboard has a high-end transmitter that is capable of 24/192.


----------



## alpovs

Puma Cat said:


> I'd recommend something along the lines of a $95 Shunyata Venom 14 power cord (no affiliation) for your DAC. You will be very pleasantly suprised at the improvement it will bring. I was skeptical but bought two Shunyata Copperhead PCs on sale for the price of one and did a controlled experiment some years back and was "gobsmacked" at the improvement. I then did a demo experiment for an audio buddy who was as very skeptical, and his mouth literally dropped open at the improvement from installing *one* power cord.
> 
> Here's an example: Here's an AC probe showing electromagnetic radiation (aka "noise") leaking out from a HD TV power cord with the TV turned OFF. All this radiation is picked up by the red thin speaker wire (which literally acts like an antenna) you see to the right and can be fed back into the AVR amplifier as noise, adding grunge and hash to the sound presentation.
> 
> ...


OMG, you should have held the probe next to the speaker wire in the first picture and see if it picked up the "noise". What are you going to do about the unshielded wiring in your house, your neighbors' houses, street wires? You can't replace them all with Shunyata cords and they all emit "noise" that can be picked up by your speaker wire. Wouldn't it be better to replace the speaker wires by shielded cables?


----------



## Puma Cat (Oct 6, 2017)

alpovs said:


> OMG, you should have held the probe next to the speaker wire in the first picture and see if it picked up the "noise". What are you going to do about the unshielded wiring in your house, your neighbors' houses, street wires? You can't replace them all with Shunyata cords and they all emit "noise" that can be picked up by your speaker wire. Wouldn't it be better to replace the speaker wires by shielded cables?


Sure, but those are the speaker cables for the home theatre, and I don't really care in that application. The TV and Oppo do have a Shunyata Venom cable powering them, though, as does the sub, and all are plugged into a Shunyata Hydra 8 distributor. Plus, regarding all the other wiring, the inverse square law helps out there.


----------



## Brooko

[Moderator comment]
I got a couple of flags regarding all of the off topic derailment in terms of cable discussion.  The topic of the thread is:
*Schiit Eitr impression and USB-SPDIF converters discussion*

For those wanting to talk specifically about the merits of cable - can you please start your own thread, and take future discussion elsewhere.

Thanks


----------



## jodokus

Hi guys, question for the Eitr owners. My setup is the following: HTPC (Jriver 23 with Fidelizer Pro) with a JCat usb card (powered by an external linear supply) and some Elfidelity filters (sata, pcie). My Yellowtec PUC2 converter is connected to the JCat card and leads (silver usb cable) to my Audio-gd DAC1.38 dac (build in Amanero Combo384 which is too mellow sounding for my taste). Finally it delivers the signal via XLR to my Mimetism 15.2 amp. Do you think the Schiit Eitr (or Singxer SU-1) will be a step up from the Yellowtec PUC2 in this situation? Hope to hear from you, would be great!


----------



## jseymour

jodokus said:


> Hi guys, question for the Eitr owners. My setup is the following: HTPC (Jriver 23 with Fidelizer Pro) with a JCat usb card (powered by an external linear supply) and some Elfidelity filters (sata, pcie). My Yellowtec PUC2 converter is connected to the JCat card and leads (silver usb cable) to my Audio-gd DAC1.38 dac (build in Amanero Combo384 which is too mellow sounding for my taste). Finally it delivers the signal via XLR to my Mimetism 15.2 amp. Do you think the Schiit Eitr (or Singxer SU-1) will be a step up from the Yellowtec PUC2 in this situation? Hope to hear from you, would be great![/QUOT
> 
> I upgraded from the Yellowtec PUC2 to the Eitr and the Eitr is better.  Better immediately, but even better after a couple of days of break in. Like my Yggy and Vidars, it is always on.


----------



## Dalgas (Oct 9, 2017)

I have upgraded from Yellowtec PUC2 lite to Gen 5 (in my Gumby). The Gen 5 (Eitr) is a much better match in my system. The stereoimage is about the same as Yellowtec. But Yellowtec is not as resolved as Gen 5. The bass is more detailed, fast and deep on Gen 5.

Sold my Yellowtec - which paid for the upgrade


----------



## jodokus

Good to hear, thank you for responding! Is the Schiit ASIO driver working properly in JRiver? And would you describe the Eitr as warmer or cooler sounding than the PUC2?


----------



## Dalgas

I am using foobar2000 so wouldn´t know about JRiver. I did have to use the alternative driver though. The Eitr/Gen 5 is a bit warmer sounding than the PUC2 and quite a bit more resolved (kind on the ears)


----------



## Dalgas

Anyone using Sonore MicroRendu or SOtM sMS-200 in combination with Eitr/Gen. 5?

I have just borrowed a MicroRendu from a friend - but it sounds awful. Well perhaps not awful - a lot has improved, but mids are suddenly very Cold and hard. Not so when I play directly from my labtop to my dac (a two year old Gumby with Gen. 5). But I Only has 20 hours or so on the Gen. 5 - can that be my problem?


----------



## Puma Cat

Dalgas said:


> Anyone using Sonore MicroRendu or SOtM sMS-200 in combination with Eitr/Gen. 5?
> 
> I have just borrowed a MicroRendu from a friend - but it sounds awful. Well perhaps not awful - a lot has improved, but mids are suddenly very Cold and hard. Not so when I play directly from my labtop to my dac (a two year old Gumby with Gen. 5). But I Only has 20 hours or so on the Gen. 5 - can that be my problem?


Yes, quite likely. Might need 60-70 hours.


----------



## Dalgas (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks Puma Cat! 

That is probably the case. I tested again with my labtop and the same "harshness" is there but it is less pronounced. The Mrendu is very revealing.

Will give the Gen. 5 some more time to burn in - and report back my findings


----------



## Puma Cat

Dalgas said:


> Thanks Puma Cat!
> 
> That is probably the case. I tested again with my labtop and the same "harshness" is there but it is less pronounced. The Mrendu is very revealing.
> 
> Will give the Gen. 5 some more time to burn in - and report back my findings


Yes, the mR is very revealing. The other thing you want to do is the give microRendu some time to burn in, too. When I got my version 1.4 hardware upgrade back it took 3-4 days to fully come "on song". It's absolutely not harsh, bright, edgy, or glare-y, though. I'm running mine on a pretty high-end Conrad Johnson all tube loudspeaker system, and the mR sounds sweet, musical and gorgeous. Very natural and analog-sounding.


----------



## wilflare

finally got my Eitr today to go along with my Mimby and Magni3.
for those with a similar stack, do you guys stack the Eitr at the bottom or inbetween? (for consistency due to the different stands being used)

now to get a good RCA/coax cable to go along (are most getting from Blue Jeans or Ghentaudio)?


----------



## RickB

wilflare said:


> finally got my Eitr today to go along with my Mimby and Magni3.
> for those with a similar stack, do you guys stack the Eitr at the bottom or inbetween? (for consistency due to the different stands being used)
> 
> now to get a good RCA/coax cable to go along (are most getting from Blue Jeans or Ghentaudio)?



I have my Eitr on the bottom, Mimby in the middle and Magni 3 on top.


----------



## wilflare

RickB said:


> I have my Eitr on the bottom, Mimby in the middle and Magni 3 on top.



do you notice that the gap between the Eitr and Mimby is more than the Mimby and Magni? don't think it makes a difference but I guess it's (OCD) of sorts :/


----------



## RickB

wilflare said:


> do you notice that the gap between the Eitr and Mimby is more than the Mimby and Magni? don't think it makes a difference but I guess it's (OCD) of sorts :/



Yes, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## JerryLeeds

Thank is because the stick on feet for the Mimby are a bit taller than the pre installed feet on the magni 3 & Eitr

I was lucky to go through my parts bin to find feet that make the gap close enough not to notice


----------



## Puma Cat

wilflare said:


> do you notice that the gap between the Eitr and Mimby is more than the Mimby and Magni? don't think it makes a difference but I guess it's (OCD) of sorts :/


Ha! Yes, I think this falls somewhere in the OCD camp!


----------



## Marlowe (Oct 12, 2017)

Everyone has their own version of OCD. While I didn't notice anything troubling with my Eitr/Mimby stack (not even on the rare occasions that I had the Magni 2U stacked on top), I did notice that the right channel power tube on my new Valhalla 2 is sitting the tiniest fraction of an inch taller than the left tube. I can't seem to even it out no matter how much (gently, of course) I try. This drove me a little bit crazy, but I am doing my best to ignore it. I'm not sure if this is due to the amp, the tube, or the socket savers I installed because Valhalla 2 looks much better IMO with the tubes sitting up higher. (The amp runs noticeably cooler also, but I'd be lying if I said I even considered that.) We hobbyists can be a funny lot.

I'm likely to add the Loki (also preinstalled feet I think) to my Eitr/Mimby stack next week. Now that I am aware of this, I bet I notice the uneven spacing.


----------



## Puma Cat

As the tubes were manufactured, and their glass was blown by hand, my guess is it's the tube itself that is a fraction of an inch taller.


----------



## Letmebefrank

wilflare said:


> now to get a good RCA/coax cable to go along (are most getting from Blue Jeans or Ghentaudio)?


I use a 1ft 1505f Coax from Blue Jeans Cables. Very flexible, fantastic quality as usual.


----------



## wilflare

Letmebefrank said:


> I use a 1ft 1505f Coax from Blue Jeans Cables. Very flexible, fantastic quality as usual.



thanks! I ended up going with GhentAudio E08. hope he can shorten the cable though.

any of you went a step further and connected a clean power source to the Eitr?


----------



## slex

wilflare said:


> thanks! I ended up going with GhentAudio E08. hope he can shorten the cable though.
> 
> any of you went a step further and connected a clean power source to the Eitr?


 I did bought a isolation transformer for Eitr and my notebook's charging power supply.


----------



## Letmebefrank

The wall wart that comes with Eitr is very clean already, but I use a Furman pst-8d to remove an unrelated ground loop hum and now everything in my chain is dead silent.


----------



## Puma Cat

slex said:


> I did bought a isolation transformer for Eitr and my notebook's charging power supply.


You can do that, but it really is not necessary. As Letmebefrank points out, the power supply supplied with Eitr is very clean, and each circuit on the inner circuit board uses their own transformers to isolate both the USB and SPDIF circuits individually from EM and RFI as well as from each other. If you read Jason's chapter "Skipping a Generation", he discusses this in some detail. IMHO, an isolation transformer for Eitr is superfluous.


----------



## Puma Cat

wilflare said:


> thanks! I ended up going with GhentAudio E08. hope he can shorten the cable though.
> 
> _*any of you went a step further and connected a clean power source to the Eitr?*_



You don't need to worry about that. See Letmebefrank's and my comments above. Eitr was designed to provide its own very clean power source.


----------



## slex

Puma Cat said:


> You can do that, but it really is not necessary. As Letmebefrank points out, the power supply supplied with Eitr is very clean, and each circuit on the inner circuit board uses their own transformers to isolate both the USB and SPDIF circuits individually from EM and RFI as well as from each other. If you read Jason's chapter "Skipping a Generation", he discusses this in some detail. IMHO, an isolation transformer for Eitr is superfluous.


Yes im aware it not entirely necessary. But im out of sockets.


----------



## Letmebefrank

I'm using the Schiit cthulhu and it did wonders for clearing up space on my power strip, although it does make my ikea signum sag a little.


----------



## Architeuthis

Am I correct that dsd files won't play with the eitr in the chain?


----------



## wilflare

Puma Cat said:


> You don't need to worry about that. See Letmebefrank's and my comments above. Eitr was designed to provide its own very clean power source.



I see. was thinking of getting it for my speakers as well... my Schiit Stack + Speakers are all using the same Belkin surge protector



Letmebefrank said:


> I'm using the Schiit cthulhu and it did wonders for clearing up space on my power strip, although it does make my ikea signum sag a little.



waiting for them to release the 3-Pin UK plug version :/


----------



## wilflare

one curious question - what should I set my Eitr windows sound format to? 16bit 48000hz?


----------



## cyclops214

wilflare said:


> one curious question - what should I set my Eitr windows sound format to? 16bit 48000hz?


Good question I just pulled it up on my iMac And it is showing 16bit 48000hz For me as well. Should I change To 44100.0Hz 16bit Or leave it the way it is?


----------



## Ghosthouse

Are you folks talking about looking at Eitr settings in the MAC's Audio Midi Setup window?    Thanks.


----------



## VinylDan1

I think the settings should match the source file of whatever music you are listening to at the time.


----------



## Puma Cat

Architeuthis said:


> Am I correct that dsd files won't play with the eitr in the chain?


It should, as far as I know...


Ghosthouse said:


> Are you folks talking about looking at Eitr settings in the MAC's Audio Midi Setup window?    Thanks.


I just set everything to 24/192 and call it a day.


----------



## cyclops214

Ghosthouse said:


> Are you folks talking about looking at Eitr settings in the MAC's Audio Midi Setup window?    Thanks.


Yes.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Okay.  Thanks.


----------



## wilflare

Puma Cat said:


> It should, as far as I know...
> 
> I just set everything to 24/192 and call it a day.



does that mean Windows will try to upsample the files to 24/192?


----------



## Puma Cat

wilflare said:


> does that mean Windows will try to upsample the files to 24/192?


I have no idea as I don't use Windows based PCs.


----------



## alpovs

wilflare said:


> does that mean Windows will try to upsample the files to 24/192?






Here is the window where you set it. Windows will upsample only when used in shared mode. That is if you use the system default audio device after you assign Eitr to be your system default audio device, which I don't do. My built-in sound card connected to my computer speakers is system default. 

When used in ASIO or WASAPI mode the application (JRiver, Foobar etc.) will have an exclusive access and will be able to send the stream in whatever sample rate.


----------



## Puma Cat

alpovs said:


> Here is the window where you set it. Windows will upsample only when used in shared mode. That is if you use the system default audio device after you assign Eitr to be your system default audio device, which I don't do. My built-in sound card connected to my computer speakers is system default.
> 
> When used in ASIO or WASAPI mode the application (JRiver, Foobar etc.) will have an exclusive access and will be able to send the stream in whatever sample rate.


Interesting. I've seen these initials many times, but never knew what they related to or what they stood for (as I am Mac user). Does WASAPI stand for Windows Audio Settings API? What does ASIO stand for? Audio System Input Output? It seems the (non-intuitively named) Speakers control panel functions equivalently/analogously to the Mac Audio Midi Setup control panel.


----------



## alpovs

Puma Cat said:


> Interesting. I've seen these initials many times, but never knew what they related to or what they stood for (as I am Mac user). Does WASAPI stand for Windows Audio Settings API? What does ASIO stand for? Audio System Input Output? It seems the (non-intuitively named) Speakers control panel functions equivalently/analogously to the Mac Audio Midi Setup control panel.


No, WASAPI is Windows Audio Session API (and API stands for Advanced Programming Interface). And ASIO is Audio Stream Input/Output. Here and here are shorter explanations. 

To me Windows' "Speakers" sounds more intuitive than Mac's "Midi" because it has nothing to do with Midi setup. In computer hardware hierarchy there can be several sound cards (called "sound controllers" in Windows) and each card can have several sound outputs such as S/PDIF (Coax and optical), Midi, AES/EBU, regular line out, amplified for headphones etc. Windows calls "line-out" as "Speakers".


----------



## Puma Cat

alpovs said:


> No, WASAPI is Windows Audio Session API (and API stands for Advanced Programming Interface). And ASIO is Audio Stream Input/Output. Here and here are shorter explanations.
> 
> To me Windows' "Speakers" sounds more intuitive than Mac's "Midi" because it has nothing to do with Midi setup. In computer hardware hierarchy there can be several sound cards (called "sound controllers" in Windows) and each card can have several sound outputs such as S/PDIF (Coax and optical), Midi, AES/EBU, regular line out, amplified for headphones etc. Windows calls "line-out" as "Speakers".


Thanks.


----------



## theveterans

I use WASAPI to listen to my music without being interrupted by other programs since it takes over the sound card directly instead of being shared by many programs


----------



## ScareDe2 (Oct 15, 2017)

To my ears KS (Kernel Sreaming) in foobar sounds slightly better than WASAPI. But it's a small difference. Like 1% more musical.


----------



## Dalgas

Now I have been feeding the USB Gen. 5 with Music - on replay - for Four straight days and nights. It sounded better after 2-3 days and better still today. So it was a burn-in isue.


----------



## dmhenley

Alright, after several weeks in the system, the Eitr should have settled. 

Now, though I was loathe to do it, I listened on phones to several tracks, switching between going directly from the microRendu via USB to the Yggdrasils gen3 input, and inserting the Eitr between the two. 

Despite the mR and Yggdrasils strengths I am hearing a consistent change in sq with the Eitr in the chain. 

The overall result is a more solid image, dimension and weighty tonal character. Very pleasing for me. And totally subjective.

This is using the Anticables reference USB cable and a Wireworld digital coax cable. I suspect with a higher quality digital interconnect this would improve some.


----------



## MARK27

Does anyone know of any software tools that analyze USB audio streams to determine quality of signal? The Eitr seems like a product that would make a significant difference on one computer, less so on another computer or digital player. I'd like to have some idea if my equipment would benefit from the Eitr, but I don't know how to measure it. Jitter is also something that could easily be intermittent coming out of a computer.

Alternately, I understand that the simplest solution is to order one, doing a bunch of A/B listening tests and return it if I don't hear a difference. That is certainly true, but requires a significant time commitment.


----------



## jseymour

I'm sorry, I just don't get it.  Here is a very reasonably priced product that I have not read one negative review or post about.  Where is the significant time commitment and what are you comparing it against?  I replaced a (highly rated) Yellowtec PUC2 Lite converter with the Eitr and heard the improvement instantly. Use your ears.


----------



## JoeKickass

Yes, I have very average (or below) ears and I immediately heard the lower noise floor, lack of any buzz, and general clean signal with the Eitr through my Modi M.

If you have a very good USB filter/re-clocker you might not hear a huge difference, but if you are using USB it's safe to say the Eitr *will *improve the sound!


----------



## MARK27

If you don't get it, don't stress about it. I asked a simple question. I'm curious in general about such tools, and today it is in regard to the Eitr. It takes time for me to set up an A/B controlled test in my life right now. Just a fact. Maybe I'm in the wrong forum.


----------



## Puma Cat

MARK27 said:


> If you don't get it, don't stress about it. I asked a simple question. I'm curious in general about such tools, and today it is in regard to the Eitr. It takes time for me to set up an A/B controlled test in my life right now. Just a fact. Maybe I'm in the wrong forum.


My recommendation would be to just order it, put it into your system, and forget about doing an A/B. Just enjoy the music! (you will, it sounds fantastic).


----------



## Puma Cat (Oct 18, 2017)

MARK27 said:


> Does anyone know of any software tools that analyze USB audio streams to determine quality of signal? The Eitr seems like a product that would make a significant difference on one computer, less so on another computer or digital player. I'd like to have some idea if my equipment would benefit from the Eitr, but I don't know how to measure it. Jitter is also something that could easily be intermittent coming out of a computer.
> 
> Alternately, I understand that the simplest solution is to order one, doing a bunch of A/B listening tests and return it if I don't hear a difference. That is certainly true, but requires a significant time commitment.


With all due respect, I think you're overanalyzing this. Life's too short...just get one, call it a day and enjoy some beautiful music.


----------



## Puma Cat

Puma Cat said:


> With all due respect, I think you're overanalyzing this. Just get one, call it a day and enjoy some beautiful music.





dmhenley said:


> Alright, after several weeks in the system, the Eitr should have settled.
> 
> Now, though I was loathe to do it, I listened on phones to several tracks, switching between going directly from the microRendu via USB to the Yggdrasils gen3 input, and inserting the Eitr between the two.
> 
> ...


Yep, it's a _killer_ product!


----------



## ScareDe2

Puma Cat said:


> Yep, it's a _killer_ product!



I agree. Those with a Schiit DAC must either go GEN 5 or buy the EITR. For $150-175 you can't go wrong it will increase the SQ more than with any other product in that price range. It is simply a mandatory step.

But not final of course.


----------



## cyclops214 (Oct 19, 2017)

When I initially received My Eitr A month ago I did note that It cleaned up All my noise Issues I was having With the USB connection From my iMac The cable I was using Was a cheap cable I picked up from Amazon So I decided to Buy a blue jeans cable And as soon as I plugged it in today I noticed A definite increase in soundstage That I did not hear With the cheap Amazon cable It's like a completely New experience today I love it even more.
This is the cable https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/digital-audio/index.htm


----------



## Delirious Lab

ScareDe2 said:


> I agree. Those with a ******* DAC must either go GEN 5 or buy the EITR. For $150-175 you can't go wrong it will increase the SQ more than with any other product in that price range. It is simply a mandatory step.
> 
> But not final of course.


FIFY.  Put Eitr ahead of your DAC, Schiit or no Schiit.

I use my Marantz PM-7005 integrated amp's built-in DAC and WOW the difference is amazing now that Eitr has settled in.  The detail retrieval is jaw-dropping sometimes, and all traces of digital sheen are gone.  Sounds like end-game to me (but please, nobody tell my wife I said that).


----------



## Marlowe

cyclops214 said:


> When I initially received My Eitr A month ago I did note that It cleaned up All my noise Issues I was having With the USB connection From my iMac The cable I was using Was a cheap cable I picked up from Amazon So I decided to Buy a blue jeans cable And as soon as I plugged it in today I noticed A definite increase in soundstage That I did not hear With the cheap Amazon cable It's like a completely New experience today I love it even more.



I just replaced a Monoprice coaxial cable between the Eitr and Mimby with a one foot length of the flexible Belden 1505F from Blue Jeans (in the same order, I also got replacement RCA cables). I've only had a chance to listen briefly since I received them yesterday, but I did seem to notice a small improvement in SQ, though it may well be the placebo effect. As to the Eitr, I got it about two months ago and it was the single most noticeable improvement since i got on this upgrade merry-go-round about a year ago. Great product. (And so popular that it is now backordered on the Schiit site until just after Thanksgiving.)


----------



## cyclops214

Marlowe said:


> I just replaced a Monoprice coaxial cable between the Eitr and Mimby with a one foot length of the flexible Belden 1505F from Blue Jeans (in the same order, I also got replacement RCA cables). I've only had a chance to listen briefly since I received them yesterday, but I did seem to notice a small improvement in SQ, though it may well be the placebo effect. As to the Eitr, I got it about two months ago and it was the single most noticeable improvement since i got on this upgrade merry-go-round about a year ago. Great product. (And so popular that it is now backordered on the Schiit site until just after Thanksgiving.)


I am using the schiit USB cable and the schiit RCA cables with my setup.


----------



## JerryLeeds (Oct 21, 2017)

Now that I’m enjoying my Eitr with my already existing very good USB & digital Coaxial cables. I’m still wondering if an upgrade of my source from an older Mac Mini (with linear power supply) to an UltraRendu (again with LPS) would be worth it?

I mean if the difference is so small that it can only be heard during A/B testing .. then I’m fine with keeping my setup as is


----------



## Dalgas

I have just bought a SOtM sMS-200. It is a BIG jump i SQ coming from a labtop. Compared the SOtM to the MicroRendu and they are very close. I also had the SOtM sMS 200 Ultra on loan. It is quite a bit better but not the extra 1.000 USD better.


----------



## cddc

JoeKickass said:


> Both Blue Jeans and Ram recommend the same cable, Belden 1694F with Canare RCAP-C53 Connectors:
> https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/digital-audio/index.htm
> https://www.ramelectronics.net/cda.aspx
> 
> But if you are stacking I would look at the Blue Jeans Belden 1505F option because it is much more flexible and only a dollar more, and if the length is only 1ft or so the performance differences won't matter.




Thanks a lot for the links.

From the Blue Jeans link you provided, which connectors should we choose for working between Eitr and Bimby - RCA/RCA, RCA/BNC, BNC/BNC, or something else? 

I remember that Coax has different impedance than RCA. So we should choose Coax instead of RCA, right? But the problem is that Coax is not in the list.


----------



## JoeKickass

cddc said:


> Thanks a lot for the links.
> 
> From the Blue Jeans link you provided, which connectors should we choose for working between Eitr and Bimby - RCA/RCA, RCA/BNC, BNC/BNC, or something else?
> 
> I remember that Coax has different impedance than RCA. So we should choose Coax instead of RCA, right? But the problem is that Coax is not in the list.


Output from the Eitr is RCA. The Yggy and Gumby have BNC inputs, but for Bimby and Mimby you need RCA.

I would go with 1ft of the 1505F if you're stacking, or the 1694A if you're running a longer cable. And don't worry the impedance is fine for digital.

I also like Audioholics snake oil & myth busting articles:
http://www.audioholics.com/audio-video-cables/the-truth-about-interconnects-and-cables


----------



## felix3650

cddc said:


> Thanks a lot for the links.
> 
> From the Blue Jeans link you provided, which connectors should we choose for working between Eitr and Bimby - RCA/RCA, RCA/BNC, BNC/BNC, or something else?
> 
> I remember that Coax has different impedance than RCA. So we should choose Coax instead of RCA, right? But the problem is that Coax is not in the list.



RCA & BNC are the plugs and Coaxial is the cable standard. The "Belden 1694A Digital Audio Cable" is the one you want. It's a Coax cable with both RCA plugs.


----------



## cddc

Okay, I see it now. Thanks very much, JoeKickass and felix3650!


----------



## wilflare

not sure if this has been answered but what should be the sampling rate set in Windows


----------



## Monsterzero

I have a DAC that uses the Amanero driver...From reading this thread its my understanding that you need a different driver to get the Eitr to do its thing.

Would my DAC still work w/o Amanero installed? I asked Schiit but they dont respond.


----------



## Delirious Lab

Don't know what Amanero is, but drivers are for USB input.  Once Eitr has converted this to SPDIF, drivers are neither here nor there.  Or am I missing something?


----------



## Puma Cat

monsterzero said:


> I have a DAC that uses the Amanero driver...From reading this thread its my understanding that you need a different driver to get the Eitr to do its thing.
> 
> Would my DAC still work w/o Amanero installed? I asked Schiit but they dont respond.


What is an Amanero driver? Is this a USB driver?


----------



## Monsterzero

Puma Cat said:


> What is an Amanero driver? Is this a USB driver?



Yes,used for the Audio GD R2R-11


----------



## Puma Cat

monsterzero said:


> Yes,used for the Audio GD R2R-11


I don't understand, if you're going into the SPDIF input of an Audio GD R2R-11, you should be able to stream music files from your music player software straight out of your PC via it's USB port to Eitr, then via RCA digital coax to the SPDIF port of the DAC. What does the Amanero USB driver have to do with it? Sorry, confused.


----------



## Monsterzero

Puma Cat said:


> I don't understand, if you're going into the SPDIF input of an Audio GD R2R-11, you should be able to stream music files from your music player software straight out of your PC via it's USB port to Eitr, then via RCA digital coax to the SPDIF port of the DAC. What does the Amanero USB driver have to do with it? Sorry, confused.



No,im the confused one...I honestly have no idea how the Eitr operates...so essentially once the USB is taken out of the equation by the Eitr and the signal is passed down the line to the DAC via coax the Amanaro is no longer needed....Correct?


----------



## Puma Cat

monsterzero said:


> No,im the confused one...I honestly have no idea how the Eitr operates...so essentially once the USB is taken out of the equation by the Eitr and the signal is passed down the line to the DAC via coax the Amanaro is no longer needed....Correct?


Hi Monsterzero (great handle, BTW! ). Yes, that's correct. You won't need a USB driver for your DAC if you use Eitr; that is the whole point of using it; to not utilize the poor, noisy USB port/interfaces present in most DACs!  You simply need to connect a USB cable from your PC to Eitr, and then run a digital RCA coax cable from Eitr to your GD DAC's SPDIF RCA port. No USB driver is involved. I don't know what music player software you're using, but my guess is its JRiver, or something similar.


----------



## Monsterzero

thank you!


----------



## Puma Cat (Nov 9, 2017)

monsterzero said:


> thank you!


You're welcome. Yeah, I looked up a picture of your DAC; you only need to go into the port labeled "Coaxial" on your GD DAC with an RCA coax cable. It's right under the USB B plug port. Be sure to use a proper 75 ohm SPDIF RCA digital coax cable; it will sound notably better! 

Cheers, mate!


----------



## Monsterzero

So i need a RCA>RCA coax cable to work,if so can you suggest a good one?

Thank you!


Puma Cat said:


> You're welcome. Yeah, I looked up a picture of your DAC; you only need to go into the port labeled "Coaxial" on your GD DAC with an RCA coax cable. It's right under the USB B plug port. Be sure to use a proper 75 ohm SPDIF RCA digital coax cable; it will sound notably better!
> 
> Cheers, mate!


----------



## Puma Cat

monsterzero said:


> So i need a RCA>RCA coax cable to work,if so can you suggest a good one?
> 
> Thank you!



What's your budget?


----------



## Monsterzero

LOL,that bad huh?

Im not going to drop 3 digits on a coax cable,perhaps i wont be squeezing every ounce of SQ out of my system,but its a principles(and empty wallet)issue.Not to mention a slippery slope that my S.O. will surely kill me for.

TL;DR
under 100.00


----------



## Puma Cat

I'd recommend this one, then: Audioquest Cinnamon Dgital RCA cable; about $60. Or, you can get a Blue Jeans cable for less. But, the Audioquest one will sound better.


----------



## Monsterzero

Thank you fine sir!


----------



## Marlowe

I'm not a great believer in expensive cables (or in super cheap ones either). I have the flexible Belden digital cable from Blue Jeans to connect from the Eitr to a stacked Mimby; $17.75 plus shipping ($5 or $6 for USPS Priority) for a one foot run. The non-flexible Belden is about a buck less and I believe has slightly better performance, but the difference should be negligible in a short run. It works great.


----------



## Monsterzero

Marlowe said:


> I'm not a great believer in expensive cables (or in super cheap ones either). I have the flexible Belden digital cable from Blue Jeans to connect from the Eitr to a stacked Mimby; $17.75 plus shipping ($5 or $6 for USPS Priority) for a one foot run. The non-flexible Belden is about a buck less and I believe has slightly better performance, but the difference should be negligible in a short run. It works great.



I do not doubt that quality cables can make a difference in SQ...The issue i have is that all my other cables arent what anyone would call audiophile grade stuff.Theyre not bottom of the barrel Walmart specials,but not expensive grade either.Knowing myself if I ended up getting a high-end cable for this part of my system(and I have 3 systems)then I'd want to upgrade every other interconnect too,and that will add up quickly.

As a broke dude in a rich mans hobby I have to pick and choose my battles.


----------



## Puma Cat

monsterzero said:


> Thank you fine sir!


Y


Marlowe said:


> I'm not a great believer in expensive cables (or in super cheap ones either). I have the flexible Belden digital cable from Blue Jeans to connect from the Eitr to a stacked Mimby; $17.75 plus shipping ($5 or $6 for USPS Priority) for a one foot run. The non-flexible Belden is about a buck less and I believe has slightly better performance, but the difference should be negligible in a short run. It works great.


Given there cables that cost thousands of dollars, "expensive" is a relative term, as is "belief".  I just gave Monsterzero a recommendation for a good-sounding cable under $100 as that's what he provided as his budget cap. Am I of the view that the Audioquest cable I recommended will sound better than an $18 Belden cable? Yes.  But, respectfully, I'm not going to open up another Pandora's Box regarding cables (for the umpteenth time). Cheers!


----------



## bunkbail

So I just bought the Eitr to supplement it with my R2R-11 DAC/amp because I'm having an issue with some subtle rattling going on when running the dacamp through my PC (works fine with my Android phones). I thought the Eitr will provide cleaner signals to the R2R-11. I haven't had any experience with coax/SPDIF in general, so I want to know if this cheapo generic coax cable would be fine with the Eitr. Any response would be much appreciated.


----------



## theveterans

It should be fine, but if you do get some EFI issues, I'd try a better shielded cable like from Wireworld (I use their Silver Starlight 7 cable)


----------



## JoeKickass

Digital coax cable discussion is the most popular topic on the Eitr Review thread lol:


JoeKickass said:


> Both Blue Jeans and Ram recommend the same cable, Belden 1694F with Canare RCAP-C53 Connectors:
> https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/digital-audio/index.htm
> https://www.ramelectronics.net/cda.aspx
> 
> But if you are stacking I would look at the Blue Jeans Belden 1505F option because it is much more flexible and only a dollar more, and if the length is only 1ft or so the performance differences won't matter.



If you're stacking the Eitr get a 1ft Bleden 1505F from https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/digital-audio/index.htm (if you need a longer cable buy the Belden 1694A version.)


----------



## bunkbail (Nov 13, 2017)

JoeKickass said:


> Digital coax cable discussion is the most popular topic on the Eitr Review thread lol:
> 
> 
> If you're stacking the Eitr get a 1ft Bleden 1505F from https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/digital-audio/index.htm (if you need a longer cable buy the Belden 1694A version.)


Thanks for the link. Sorry for a noob question, what connector option should I choose for the 1694A? Is it RCA/RCA?

EDIT: I figured it out. It's indeed the RCA/RCA. What a noob.


----------



## JoeKickass

bunkbail said:


> Thanks for the link. Sorry for a noob question, what connector option should I choose for the 1694A? Is it RCA/RCA?
> 
> EDIT: I figured it out. It's indeed the RCA/RCA. What a noob.


Yup, you can even use one of those el-cheapo skinny RCA's if you really had to save money, but the blue jeans cable is $18 and great quality!


----------



## nocturaline

I have a question that hopefully someone in this thread will have an answer to.

I currently use an iPad plugged into a Wyrd (CCK + USB connector), then into a Bifrost. When I connect the iPad directly to the Bifrost, i get an error message telling me that the Bifrost is not self-powered and that the iPad cannot send the signal to it. It is a well-known issue that is fixed by connecting the iPad to the Wyrd first. Since I intend to switch from the Wyrd to an Eitr, does anyone know if using an apple device with CCK connected to the Eitr will be recognized properly like it is with the Wyrd or if I'll face the same problem when connecting directly into the Bifrost.

Logically, it should act the same way as with the Wyrd, but you never know. Thanks ahead, if anyone knows the answer.


----------



## theveterans

Eitr is self powered so you won't have the same problems again


----------



## nocturaline

theveterans said:


> Eitr is self powered so you won't have the same problems again



Thanks!


----------



## bullitt5094

I have a Bifrost Multibit with a USB input. It is the latest/greatest version only 2 months old. Is there any reason to use this USB/SPDIF converter in front of it? The only reason I can think of is it would improve the sound. If the answer is already buried in this thread, I apologize. I sifted some and didn't see it.


----------



## RickB

bullitt5094 said:


> I have a Bifrost Multibit with a USB input. It is the latest/greatest version only 2 months old. Is there any reason to use this USB/SPDIF converter in front of it? The only reason I can think of is it would improve the sound. If the answer is already buried in this thread, I apologize. I sifted some and didn't see it.



If you already have the Gen 5 USB, there is no reason to buy the Eitr.


----------



## jcn3

bullitt5094 said:


> I have a Bifrost Multibit with a USB input. It is the latest/greatest version only 2 months old. Is there any reason to use this USB/SPDIF converter in front of it? The only reason I can think of is it would improve the sound. If the answer is already buried in this thread, I apologize. I sifted some and didn't see it.


like @RickB indicated, you should already have the gen 5 usb in your bimby.  so buying the eitr would be redundant . . .


----------



## bullitt5094

That's what I thought. Thanks for the reply folks. I really do love the BiFrost but I am actually purchasing a Lyngdorf 2170 amp which has an internal DAC as part of it's digital signal path. I may try the BiFrost with it to see what sounds better, but it's very likely the internal DAC will be a cleaner solution. I wanted to give the BiFrost it's best chance though. Looks like I'll take a hit on it when I sell it too. But that's the way the Audio Ball bounces...


----------



## Letmebefrank (Nov 15, 2017)

bullitt5094 said:


> That's what I thought. Thanks for the reply folks. I really do love the BiFrost but I am actually purchasing a Lyngdorf 2170 amp which has an internal DAC as part of it's digital signal path. I may try the BiFrost with it to see what sounds better, but it's very likely the internal DAC will be a cleaner solution. I wanted to give the BiFrost it's best chance though. Looks like I'll take a hit on it when I sell it too. But that's the way the Audio Ball bounces...



I was going to say that I wouldn't be surprised if the Bifrost Multibit sounds better than the internal DAC of the Lyngdorf, BUT then I read that the lyngdorf is fully digital, so it would get converted back to digital by a D/S ADC so it would ruin whatever goodness the Bifrost is making.


----------



## bullitt5094

That is correct. It is an all digital front end right up to a PWM output, so it even has an ADC component for analog input. Amazingly enough, even the turntable analog input, having gone through a digital conversion, sounds exceptional. I've compared this amp to Linear Tube Audio's Preamp and ZOTL 10. As good as the LTA pieces are, which are exceptional, I like the Lyngdorf better. Even with Vinyl as the source.


----------



## Charente

RickB said:


> If you already have the Gen 5 USB, there is no reason to buy the Eitr.



Unless you might, perhaps, be considering the new Gadget when it's released ... Mike Moffat advised in a thread some weeks ago that for optimum listening, the Gadget (which will have Gen2 USB input) would be best served by an EITR.


----------



## Delirious Lab

Is Eitr especially sensitive to things like power fluctuations and static 'zaps'?  Let me describe the issues I've been having...

First of all, I live in a rural area where the power is rather unstable.  Lights flicker from time to time. 

Right now I have laptop, USB hub and Eitr plugged into a power bar (nothing special, probably bought for $25).  The 25-foot coax cable goes into my integrated DAC/amp which is plugged in a separate outlet, also with a power bar (probably of better quality, say $45).

Every once in a while, when listening to music and nothing else going on in the laptop, I would hear a 'click' from somewhere in the room and the sound would disappear for a second or so.  Then the music resumed from the same point.  At first I suspected the DAC in my integrated (Marantz PM7005) but last week I located the source of the 'click': the thermostat in the room! I got up and played with the thermostat and, there you have it, I was able to reproduce the hiccup by simply turning the dial.

Then last night, I needed to take my rig to a nearby school for a talk about classical music, and I quickly noticed that if I had walked a bit, I would get a small static 'zap' when I touched any metal in the chain - whether it was on the amp, the laptop or Eitr.  (November is getting cold and dry in this part of Canada...)  And this produced the same hiccup in the sound - no matter how small the shock.  So I proceeded to take things off the audio chain.  I was even ready to go straight analog from the computer's headphone jack (ugh...) to the amp to avoid the hiccup happening in the middle of my talk.  But fortunately that wasn't necessary.  The first thing I removed from the chain was Eitr.  With laptop - USB hub - Marantz DAC, there was no more hiccup, no matter how much I tried to replicate the problem.

When I got back home, I reinstalled everything in the music room, only this time I swapped the power bars - this time, the better quality bar was used at the laptop/hub/Eitr end.  Since then, no more issues, static or otherwise.  Even the thermostat is not causing hiccups anymore.

My conclusion from all this is that Eitr (mine,at least) wants a stable power supply - perhaps more so than other pieces of equipment.

Comments?


----------



## jcn3

Delirious Lab said:


> Comments?



i don't have an eitr, but two thoughts:  (1) are you sure that your outlets are properly grounded to the circuit box (and to earth)? (2) have you tried with a shorter coax cable?


----------



## Ghosthouse

Delirious Lab said:


> Is Eitr especially sensitive to things like power fluctuations and static 'zaps'?  Let me describe the issues I've been having...
> 
> First of all, I live in a rural area where the power is rather unstable.  Lights flicker from time to time.
> 
> ...



D Lab. - I can't comment about the quality of power supply required by Eitr.  I do have mine plugged into an inexpensive APC surge protector/voltage "regulator".  Not real sophisticated it just keeps the voltage +/- 10-15% or so of the nominal 110-120V incoming (something like that).  Why I am writing is to caution about static.  It can be a killer for gear.  Same story here in Central PA as in Canada during the winter with low humidity.  I hooked a length of lamp cord to the ground on another surge protector and try to remember to discharge myself by touching it before touching any gear.  Built up some tough scar tissue on my index finger (just kidding).


----------



## JoeKickass

Delirious Lab said:


> ...My conclusion from all this is that Eitr (mine,at least) wants a stable power supply - perhaps more so than other pieces of equipment.
> 
> Comments?


Fun read and good troubleshooting deduction!

I tried to replicate your results by walking in socks on the carpet to charge up and then shocking myself by touching the Eitr, but no dice.
In all cases, the results were pain for me but uninterrupted music from the Eitr.

I would email Schiit and try an exchange, better to do it now and get it over with than to live with an annoying problem!


----------



## Delirious Lab

Well, I'm home and the thermostat is making the music stop again...



jcn3 said:


> i don't have an eitr, but two thoughts:  (1) are you sure that your outlets are properly grounded to the circuit box (and to earth)? (2) have you tried with a shorter coax cable?


(1) I'm no electrician, but the power bar has a "Grounded" indicator that lights up a bright, reassuring green.
(2) Yes, I have tried a shorter coax - same issues.  But I kinda need the longer one as long as I keep the music on my PC.



JoeKickass said:


> I would email Schiit and try an exchange, better to do it now and get it over with than to live with an annoying problem!


Fortunately the static isn't a problem at home (I sit down almost all the time).  And as I said, my rural power is rather wobbly so I don't suspect I have anything inherently wrong with my Eitr so far. Hydro-Québec is rebuilding the distribution station close to where I live so things might improve when that is done... fingers crossed.


----------



## behwatch

bullitt5094 said:


> I have a Bifrost Multibit with a USB input. It is the latest/greatest version only 2 months old. Is there any reason to use this USB/SPDIF converter in front of it? The only reason I can think of is it would improve the sound. If the answer is already buried in this thread, I apologize. I sifted some and didn't see it.



Try out the Eitr if u can.
My 2 months of experience is that Eitr still has smoother treble than Gen5 in my Yggy.


----------



## winders

behwatch said:


> Try out the Eitr if u can.
> My 2 months of experience is that Eitr still has smoother treble than Gen5 in my Yggy.



That's not what I am hearing in my Yggdrasil. I was using an Eitr but recently installed the Gen 5 USB board. I think Yggdrasil with the Gen 5 USB sounds a bit more coherent with slighter better instrument and voice separation. The bass, midrange and treble all sound great in both setups. Bass might be ever so slightly cleaner with Gen 5 USB board. If anything, it makes sense that the Gen 5 USB board would sound better than Eitr. You are getting rid of the one conversion step and a cable.


----------



## JoeKickass

The Eitr/Gen 5 should be filtering, re-clocking, converting, purely digital bits. And 1ft of cable should be almost negligible, so I suspect that Eitr and Gen 5 may be very similar in performance.

It's also a hard one to AB test because it takes time to install Gen 5 or switch to Eitr. Probably the only definitive test is to compare two Yggy's side-by-side: one with Gen 5 and one with Gen 3 with an Eitr...


----------



## Marlowe

I have an odd question. I got the Eitr in August  and have been very happy with it. About the same time (though I stupidly did not realize the correlation until recently) I began to have playback problems with the Windows 10 Tidal HiFi app, my source for music which I had previously used for months without any problems. Basically, on HiFi recordings, about 20% of the time when a track concluded the app would not automatically advance to the next track but buffer endlessly until manually advanced. On Master recordings, the track would almost always advance, but at least 80% of the time the next track would be extremely distorted until manually restarted. These problems not only ruined immersion, but also required me to sit by my computer. Although pretty minor, there was also a split-second of crackle or distortion when every new track began. (Without going into details, my experience with Tidal support was so infuriating that I will likely switch back to Spotify if/when they institute a lossless service as rumored.)

In Tidal settings, I had the sound output set to Speakers (Schiit Eitr). However, Tidal sometimes changed the setting--with no input from me--to System Default. And I've now realized when Tidal is set to System Default, it plays perfectly: track advancement is fine, there is no distortion on new Master tracks, there is no momentary crackle when a new track starts. The sound quality appears to be the same (though it's hard to A/B it since the volume on System Default is a little lower than the Schiit Eitr setting even though my PC output is set to 100%; if the volume is set to 10 o'clock on my Valhalla 2 with the Schiit Eitr setting it needs to be advanced to roughly 11 o'clock for the System Default output to match).

Has anyone else had a similar problem? Am I losing anything in SQ by leaving the Tidal setting on System Default? Is there any change I could make in the Eitr Windows 10 properties to eliminate the problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## theveterans

IMO, you might have a buffer or CPU prioritization (when multitasking) issue with WASAPI on Tidal. System default allows for high buffer cache while WASAPI is much closer to real time, so you have to let Windows prioritize the CPU and HDD to be able to keep up with low latencies without breaking up. In other words, you don't do any other tasks in the computer while you listen to WASAPI.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Marlowe said:


> I have an odd question. I got the Eitr in August  and have been very happy with it. About the same time (though I stupidly did not realize the correlation until recently) I began to have playback problems with the Windows 10 Tidal HiFi app, my source for music which I had previously used for months without any problems. Basically, on HiFi recordings, about 20% of the time when a track concluded the app would not automatically advance to the next track but buffer endlessly until manually advanced. On Master recordings, the track would almost always advance, but at least 80% of the time the next track would be extremely distorted until manually restarted. These problems not only ruined immersion, but also required me to sit by my computer. Although pretty minor, there was also a split-second of crackle or distortion when every new track began. (Without going into details, my experience with Tidal support was so infuriating that I will likely switch back to Spotify if/when they institute a lossless service as rumored.)
> 
> In Tidal settings, I had the sound output set to Speakers (Schiit Eitr). However, Tidal sometimes changed the setting--with no input from me--to System Default. And I've now realized when Tidal is set to System Default, it plays perfectly: track advancement is fine, there is no distortion on new Master tracks, there is no momentary crackle when a new track starts. The sound quality appears to be the same (though it's hard to A/B it since the volume on System Default is a little lower than the Schiit Eitr setting even though my PC output is set to 100%; if the volume is set to 10 o'clock on my Valhalla 2 with the Schiit Eitr setting it needs to be advanced to roughly 11 o'clock for the System Default output to match).
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar problem? Am I losing anything in SQ by leaving the Tidal setting on System Default? Is there any change I could make in the Eitr Windows 10 properties to eliminate the problem? Thanks in advance.



Wish I could help but I run a MacBook.  I can understand you wanting to get the best SQ out of Tidal and wondering if you are getting that from System Default.   BUT if you can't hear a difference between the two output settings, my advice is don't sweat it.   Not an identical problem at all but I have found MQA playback via AQ Dragonfly Red using the Tidal desktop app is a real "magical mystery tour".  It just does not seem to work the same way two nights in a row.  The larger concern with Tidal is interruptions for buffering.  Don't experience this with Spotify.  Hope you figure it out.  Good luck.


----------



## Marlowe

theveterans said:


> IMO, you might have a buffer or CPU prioritization (when multitasking) issue with WASAPI on Tidal. System default allows for high buffer cache while WASAPI is much closer to real time, so you have to let Windows prioritize the CPU and HDD to be able to keep up with low latencies without breaking up. In other words, you don't do any other tasks in the computer while you listen to WASAPI.



Thanks for your help, unfortunately I don't follow any of this and have no familiarity with WASAPI other than it is a Windows audio feature. Am I using it by default? In any case, I shut down all apps other than Tidal and the problems were exactly the same if I set sound output to the Eitr.




Ghosthouse said:


> Wish I could help but I run a MacBook.  I can understand you wanting to get the best SQ out of Tidal and wondering if you are getting that from System Default.   BUT if you can't hear a difference between the two output settings, my advice is don't sweat it.   Not an identical problem at all but I have found MQA playback via AQ Dragonfly Red using the Tidal desktop app is a real "magical mystery tour".  It just does not seem to work the same way two nights in a row.  The larger concern with Tidal is interruptions for buffering.  Don't experience this with Spotify.  Hope you figure it out.  Good luck.



MQA is one of the things I don't play with and I just let Tidal decode it in software. My DAC is the Schitt Modi Multibit and Schiit quite intentionally does not include MQA decoding in any of its DACs. After quickly matching for volume (System Default is a bit lower), the SQ seems to be the same. I've played a lot more since I posted and even using the System Default setting, the app did buffer a couple of times at the conclusion of a track requiring manual advancement. That's still a lot better than with the output set to Eitr when it was happening roughly 20% of the time.


----------



## theveterans

Marlowe said:


> Thanks for your help, unfortunately I don't follow any of this and have no familiarity with WASAPI other than it is a Windows audio feature. Am I using it by default? In any case, I shut down all apps other than Tidal and the problems were exactly the same if I set sound output to the Eitr.



When you set a specific device for audio out, Tidal is using WASAPI out. You should try Foobar2000 to play local files in WASAPI output and see if you get the same glitches as Tidal


----------



## wilflare

hmm not sure where else to post (but since the Eitr is all about cleaning up the signal)
does anyone know where I can find a post where someone uses a sensor of sort to show how has managed to clean up the RFI/EMI from his system (cables).


----------



## alpovs

Marlowe said:


> I have an odd question. I got the Eitr in August  and have been very happy with it. About the same time (though I stupidly did not realize the correlation until recently) I began to have playback problems with the Windows 10 Tidal HiFi app, my source for music which I had previously used for months without any problems. Basically, on HiFi recordings, about 20% of the time when a track concluded the app would not automatically advance to the next track but buffer endlessly until manually advanced. On Master recordings, the track would almost always advance, but at least 80% of the time the next track would be extremely distorted until manually restarted. These problems not only ruined immersion, but also required me to sit by my computer. Although pretty minor, there was also a split-second of crackle or distortion when every new track began. (Without going into details, my experience with Tidal support was so infuriating that I will likely switch back to Spotify if/when they institute a lossless service as rumored.)
> 
> In Tidal settings, I had the sound output set to Speakers (Schiit Eitr). However, Tidal sometimes changed the setting--with no input from me--to System Default. And I've now realized when Tidal is set to System Default, it plays perfectly: track advancement is fine, there is no distortion on new Master tracks, there is no momentary crackle when a new track starts. The sound quality appears to be the same (though it's hard to A/B it since the volume on System Default is a little lower than the Schiit Eitr setting even though my PC output is set to 100%; if the volume is set to 10 o'clock on my Valhalla 2 with the Schiit Eitr setting it needs to be advanced to roughly 11 o'clock for the System Default output to match).
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar problem? Am I losing anything in SQ by leaving the Tidal setting on System Default? Is there any change I could make in the Eitr Windows 10 properties to eliminate the problem? Thanks in advance.


I got my Eitr in July, it was most likely from the first batch. I use it with Modi Multibit. I observed the first problem (not advancing the track) before Eitr with different DACs. But now I have exactly the same problem as your second one (distorted tracks on Masters). I also use Tidal app on Windows 10. The second problem started only recently, I believe, when they updated their app to have a separate choice in settings for Masters (before that the highest quality was HiFi but Masters were part of it and worked anyway).

I blame both problems on the Tidal app because the first problem happened before with various DACs and now it is actually rare for me. As for the second, Masters were fine before with the same setup. And I have no problems playing 24bit tracks from other programs like JRiver with ASIO or WASAPI. I hope Tidal will fix their app soon.

If anyone else has similar issues please chime in.


----------



## JoeKickass

wilflare said:


> hmm not sure where else to post (but since the Eitr is all about cleaning up the signal)
> does anyone know where I can find a post where someone uses a sensor of sort to show how has managed to clean up the RFI/EMI from his system (cables).


I didn't see the post, but you can do the same thing with an un-shielded 3.5mm cable.

Plug it into an amplified speakers or headphones and crank up the volume and you have yourself an RF Noise detector!
Test it by moving the 3.5mm cable close to power cables, or your cellphone when you are making a call.

(Just be careful, if you touch the bare contact on the other end of the cable you can get a loud *bzzzz*)


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 17, 2017)

alpovs said:


> I got my Eitr in July, it was most likely from the first batch. I use it with Modi Multibit. I observed the first problem (not advancing the track) before Eitr with different DACs. But now I have exactly the same problem as your second one (distorted tracks on Masters). I also use Tidal app on Windows 10. The second problem started only recently, I believe, when they updated their app to have a separate choice in settings for Masters (before that the highest quality was HiFi but Masters were part of it and worked anyway).
> 
> I blame both problems on the Tidal app because the first problem happened before with various DACs and now it is actually rare for me. As for the second, Masters were fine before with the same setup. And I have no problems playing 24bit tracks from other programs like JRiver with ASIO or WASAPI. I hope Tidal will fix their app soon.
> 
> If anyone else has similar issues please chime in.



Glad to see I am not crazy. My only solution ATM is to use the System Default setting for sound output in Tidal options. This seems to have the same SQ (though in switching from one to the other, the Eitr output setting sometimes appears to sound a tiny bit better, but this may be my imagination or a volume matching problem) and I never get the distortion problem in Masters (over the last few days at least). Although the app still refuses to advance a track on occasion, it is rare with this setting (well under 5% of the time opposed to at least 15-20% with the output set to Eitr).

FWIW, I am pretty sure (but could be wrong) that the separate Tidal quality settings for HiFi and Masters was instituted before i got the Eitr in mid-August. The worst problems with the output set to Eitr have always been with Master recording, though the exact problem has changed. Initially, tracks played fine and would advance on Master recordings, but on advancing, it would skip a track, i.e., it would play track one of an album and then automatically play track 3, then track 5, etc. (It was at this point that I contacted Tidal support, who were so unhelpful and snippy that I am itching for a viable alternative). However, that problem went away after a few weeks, never to recur. Instead, the tracks advanced correctly, but most of the time playback would be distorted until manually restarted.

UPDATE: This seems almost certainly to be an Eitr problem, or at least a problem in how the Eitr interacts with the Tidal app.. I played two Master albums that gave me problems with the Eitr; one on the Fulla 2, one with the wireless Logitech G933 gaming headset. (The G933 is a recent purchase that I am almost certain to return. It works with a USB dongle transmitter and I got it to see if its virtual 7.1 sound was effective with games. It really isn't and its SQ, though probably more than adequate for gamers who have never heard a decent headphone, is a joke compared to every other can and IEM I have.) With the Tidal sound output set to the respective USB device, every Master track played perfectly without any distortion. The tracks all advanced automatically with the G933, though 25% of the tracks (two of eight) would not advance with the Fulla 2 but buffered until manually advanced. This is a very small sample, but given that almost every Master track will distort until restarted manually with output set to the Eitr it is very suggestive.


----------



## wilflare

JoeKickass said:


> I didn't see the post, but you can do the same thing with an un-shielded 3.5mm cable.
> 
> Plug it into an amplified speakers or headphones and crank up the volume and you have yourself an RF Noise detector!
> Test it by moving the 3.5mm cable close to power cables, or your cellphone when you are making a call.
> ...



that sounds really dangerous :O haha but hmm


----------



## JoeKickass

wilflare said:


> that sounds really dangerous :O haha but hmm


I suppose you could wrap the contacts at the end of the cable in a bit of tape... but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Puma Cat

Marlowe said:


> Glad to see I am not crazy. My only solution ATM is to use the System Default setting for sound output in Tidal options. This seems to have the same SQ (though in switching from one to the other, the Eitr output setting sometimes appears to sound a tiny bit better, but this may be my imagination or a volume matching problem) and I never get the distortion problem in Masters (over the last few days at least). Although the app still refuses to advance a track on occasion, it is rare with this setting (well under 5% of the time opposed to at least 15-20% with the output set to Eitr).
> 
> FWIW, I am pretty sure (but could be wrong) that the separate Tidal quality settings for HiFi and Masters was instituted before i got the Eitr in mid-August. The worst problems with the output set to Eitr have always been with Master recording, though the exact problem has changed. Initially, tracks played fine and would advance on Master recordings, but on advancing, it would skip a track, i.e., it would play track one of an album and then automatically play track 3, then track 5, etc. (It was at this point that I contacted Tidal support, who were so unhelpful and snippy that I am itching for a viable alternative). However, that problem went away after a few weeks, never to recur. Instead, the tracks advanced correctly, but most of the time playback would be distorted until manually restarted.
> 
> UPDATE: This seems almost certainly to be an Eitr problem, or at least a problem in how the Eitr interacts with the Tidal app.. I played two Master albums that gave me problems with the Eitr; one on the Fulla 2, one with the wireless Logitech G933 gaming headset. (The G933 is a recent purchase that I am almost certain to return. It works with a USB dongle transmitter and I got it to see if its virtual 7.1 sound was effective with games. It really isn't and its SQ, though probably more than adequate for gamers who have never heard a decent headphone, is a joke compared to every other can and IEM I have.) With the Tidal sound output set to the respective USB device, every Master track played perfectly without any distortion. The tracks all advanced automatically with the G933, though 25% of the tracks (two of eight) would not advance with the Fulla 2 but buffered until manually advanced. This is a very small sample, but given that almost every Master track will distort until restarted manually with output set to the Eitr it is very suggestive.


Its unfortunate that you're having issues with MQA and (possibly) Eitr, but my guess is the problems may be due to an _interaction_ between Tidal/Eitr. Given that Schiit very clearly states their products do not support MQA,  one can't blame Schiit for not providing functionality that they explicitly state they do not provide.


----------



## Marlowe (Nov 19, 2017)

Puma Cat said:


> Its unfortunate that you're having issues with MQA and (possibly) Eitr, but my guess is the problems may be due to an _interaction_ between Tidal/Eitr. Given that Schiit very clearly states their products do not support MQA,  one can't blame Schiit for not providing functionality that they explicitly state they do not provide.



First, I explicitly noted that the problem may be how the Eitr interacts with the Tidal app. Second, I take some issue with your second statement. I never cast any blame on Schiit as you imply, just trying to figure out the problem. Nor do I think that I am asking Eitr or Mimby to perform tasks they explicitly do not. I'm aware that Schiit products intentionally do not decode MQA and I am not asking them to. I have the Tidal app set to allow the app software to decode MQA, so only an already decoded stereo signal is being sent to Eitr. Besides, when I set the Tidal App sound output to System Default (which plays Master tracks with no distortion) it is nonetheless still sending the signal through Eitr (which is the system default device) to Mimby, Valhalla 2 and then my headphones. I wouldn't be hearing anything otherwise.


----------



## Marlowe

alpovs said:


> I got my Eitr in July, it was most likely from the first batch. I use it with Modi Multibit. ... But now I have exactly the same problem as your second one (distorted tracks on Masters). I also use Tidal app on Windows 10.  ... I hope Tidal will fix their app soon.



Tidal updated their Windows 10 app yesterday (Thanksgiving Day). I've played a couple of Masters albums since with the sound output set to Schiit Eitr (but MQA decoding done by the Tidal app) and they've played perfectly. Small sample, but fingers crossed.


----------



## decodm

Not an impression _per se_, but I have a question. I ordered an Eitr yesterday, not realizing it was backordered. The website says "*Orders estimated to ship the week of December 8th". *Are these estimates usually more or less accurate? Here's why I ask: I live in Brazil, I chose the fastest shipping method, so it usually gets here between 2/4 days after it's shipped. But if it takes much longer than the estimate date, it might get here after Dec. 21, which is the date our office closes for the holidays (and Fedex only delivers if there's someone to sign for the package and pay for their fees).


----------



## Charente

@decodm ... Your dilemma can only really be answered by Schiit themselves (orders@schiit.com) ... anything else would be guesswork and speculation IMO.


----------



## decodm

Charente said:


> @decodm ... Your dilemma can only really be answered by Schiit themselves (orders@schiit.com) ... anything else would be guesswork and speculation IMO.



You’re most likely right, but I’m afraid that if I e-mail them, they’re just going to refer me back to what the website says...


----------



## JerryLeeds

Sounds like very ‘tight’ timing ...

You might want Schiit to ship your item after the holidays.. that way your work place is open to accept delivery ....


----------



## decodm

JerryLeeds said:


> Sounds like very ‘tight’ timing ...
> 
> You might want Schiit to ship your item after the holidays.. that way your work place is open to accept delivery ....



Well, it's tight if they don't ship on the estimated date... Even a week late would be OK... That's why I'm trying to get a feel of how accurately they usually estimate shipping dates...


----------



## alpovs

decodm said:


> Are these estimates usually more or less accurate?


In my experience - not at all. I placed an order once, then came back to the site and the estimate was pushed forward by a week, next week - pushed forward by a week again. And no notifications. You need to keep checking the website. It wasn't Eitr, though.


----------



## decodm

schsch


alpovs said:


> In my experience - not at all. I placed an order once, then came back to the site and the estimate was pushed forward by a week, next week - pushed forward by a week again. And no notifications. You need to keep checking the website. It wasn't Eitr, though.



Thanks for the heads up! I'll keep an eye on it, and if it gets pushed forward by more than a week I'll cancel the order and reorder it in January.


----------



## sovereign

decodm said:


> You’re most likely right, but I’m afraid that if I e-mail them, they’re just going to refer me back to what the website says...




I just did that and was sent the canned response "*Orders estimated to ship the week of December 8th".
*


----------



## Monsterzero

sovereign said:


> I just did that and was sent the canned response "*Orders estimated to ship the week of December 8th".*



I really despise Schiit's crappy communication with potential customers,so much so I'd rather find an alternative to the Eitr.Anybody know of one at a comparable price/performance?


----------



## decodm

sovereign said:


> I just did that and was sent the canned response "*Orders estimated to ship the week of December 8th".*



So, I ended up e-mailing them yesterday, explaining the situation, and Laura replied to me, saying that "availability on the website is an estimate based on the best information available to us, but the estimate cannot take unexpected delays into account". Also, she said that she  put a note on my order, to automatically cancel it if they're unable to ship it on time. Good enough for me, if it ends up being cancelled, I'll just place a new order in january.


----------



## Charente

monsterzero said:


> I really despise Schiit's crappy communication with potential customers,so much so I'd rather find an alternative to the Eitr.Anybody know of one at a comparable price/performance?



Not at a 'comparable price' ... I have an Singxer F1 and unless you power it externally with an LPS-1 (or similar) it falls short on performance by comparison IME.


----------



## Monsterzero

Charente said:


> Not at a 'comparable price' ... I have an Singxer F1 and unless you power it externally with an LPS-1 (or similar) it falls short on performance by comparison IME.



Thanks.I knew about that one,was hoping there was another that was under the radar.Guess Schiit it is...sigh.


----------



## sovereign

It is now the “week of December 8th.”

Still on backorder...


----------



## decodm

sovereign said:


> It is now the “week of December 8th.”
> 
> Still on backorder...



It was already like that last week. Hopefully it will indeed ship this week


----------



## TheGame21x

I ordered a couple weeks ago when it was slated to ship "the week of November 24th" and...here we are. Really not loving this long lead time. Hopefully they'll actually start shipping this week...


----------



## decodm

TheGame21x said:


> I ordered a couple weeks ago when it was slated to ship "the week of November 24th" and...here we are. Really not loving this long lead time. Hopefully they'll actually start shipping this week...



Ouch! That’s not something I wanted to read. 
Like you said, let’s hope they do ship this week.


----------



## Ableza (Dec 6, 2017)

I just received my Eitr.  Replaced the Wyrd and now using S/PDIF into the Gungnir Multibit.  A noticeable improvement in overall clarity, noise and (it seems by ear) dynamic range.  Much nicer now.


----------



## Monsterzero

Ableza said:


> I just received my Eitr.  Replaced the Wyrd and now using S/PDIF into the Gungnir Multibit.  A noticeable improvement in overall clarity, noise and (it seems by ear) dynamic range.  Much nicer now.



Do you recall when you ordered it?


----------



## Ableza

monsterzero said:


> Do you recall when you ordered it?


Just before they went on back order.  Oct. 8.


----------



## decodm

Ableza said:


> Just before they went on back order.  Oct. 8.



wow. it sure took a long time! mind if I ask when was it shipped?


----------



## Ableza

decodm said:


> wow. it sure took a long time! mind if I ask when was it shipped?


Two days ago.


----------



## decodm

Ableza said:


> Two days ago.



Dang! So, if I’m following this right, even though you ordered before it went into backorder, it still took an eternity and a half to ship??


----------



## Letmebefrank

It's very possible that they ran out of Eitr after his order was placed but before it was processed. Schiit is not like Amazon with an instantly updating website that tracks how much inventory they have.


----------



## Ableza

decodm said:


> Dang! So, if I’m following this right, even though you ordered before it went into backorder, it still took an eternity and a half to ship??


Only because the item went out of stock and was back-ordered.  You do understand what that means, yes?  As soon as they came back in stock it shipped, and it got to me quickly.  I don't know what your agenda is, but items ship from Schiit very quickly unless they are out of stock.  My order just happened to occur right before the item went out of stock.  It's not a problem.


----------



## decodm

Ableza said:


> Only because the item went out of stock and was back-ordered.  You do understand what that means, yes?  As soon as they came back in stock it shipped, and it got to me quickly.  I don't know what your agenda is, but items ship from Schiit very quickly unless they are out of stock.  My order just happened to occur right before the item went out of stock.  It's not a problem.



No agenda at all. It’s just that your previous post you mentioned that you ordered it before it went into back order (as in when it was still in stock). Or maybe I misunderstood you about that.


----------



## davide256

decodm said:


> No agenda at all. It’s just that your previous post you mentioned that you ordered it before it went into back order (as in when it was still in stock). Or maybe I misunderstood you about that.


We can hope that the rest of us don't have to wait 60 days .  Its my understanding they had a supplier part problem, i.e. couldn't manufacture because a supplier wasn't keeping up with demand?


----------



## Ableza

I just happened to place my order right as the shortage occurred.  And they let me know the order was delayed (very nice emails from Tom) and it was not a problem.  Anyone who's been following the Schiit Happens thread knows this delay occurred.  Because, you know, Schiit happens.  It was handled as well as they could.  And I am a happy camper.


----------



## decodm (Dec 7, 2017)

Ableza said:


> I just happened to place my order right as the shortage occurred.  And they let me know the order was delayed (very nice emails from Tom) and it was not a problem.  Anyone who's been following the Schiit Happens thread knows this delay occurred.  Because, you know, Schiit happens.  It was handled as well as they could.  And I am a happy camper.



I see... Just for the record, I wasn't  complaining or trying to blame Schiit, just trying to know what to expect,as far as shipping times/delays...

Also, I do follow the Schiit Happens thread, this situation must've slipped by me.


----------



## decodm

davide256 said:


> We can hope that the rest of us don't have to wait 60 days .  Its my understanding they had a supplier part problem, i.e. couldn't manufacture because a supplier wasn't keeping up with demand?



fingers crossed!


----------



## Ableza

I've ordered a half dozen items from Schiit.  Shipping has been very quick unless something is out of stock.  I wouldn't worry if I was you.


----------



## decodm

Ableza said:


> I've ordered a half dozen items from Schiit.  Shipping has been very quick unless something is out of stock.  I wouldn't worry if I was you.



Oh, yeah. When I bought my Modi multibit it was shipped super fast. My doubts were really just about when stuff is backordered


----------



## Architeuthis

Ableza said:


> I've ordered a half dozen items from Schiit.  Shipping has been very quick unless something is out of stock.  I wouldn't worry if I was you.


Schiit should give you a discount after so many purchases.


----------



## Ableza

Architeuthis said:


> Schiit should give you a discount after so many purchases.


If you compare their price to performance ratio compared to most other options, they already do.


----------



## Marlowe

FWIW, I've placed four orders with Schiit in the last year (including an Eitr in August), generally in the early morning on the East Coast (so pre-dawn for Schiit). I think all shipped later the same day; perhaps one shipped the next morning.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas (Dec 8, 2017)

Finally got my Eitr yesterday! It's being paired with a Modi Multibit. Amps are Magni 3 and Bottlehead Crack, headphones are HD800 with SDR and Anax mods.

First off, I have a gripe with Schiit. When I took the thing out of the box, I noticed that something was loose inside of the case and rattling around. My heart immediately sank, I have been waiting for the Eitr since early October and now I'd have to send it back for repairs.

"No, **** that" I thought (I was extremely overcaffeinated). I opened up the case and found a tiny capacitor that had come off the PCB and was rattling around inside the cage. I can solder, so I put the capacitor back in myself. I realize this probably voids the warranty, but I have already waited TWO MONTHS to get the goddamn thing, I was NOT about to wait another three weeks to ship the thing back, have it inspected, and wait for another one to ship out. No ****ing way. Anyway, I was able to solder the capacitor back on--not the prettiest soldering job I've ever done, but it works.

And oh my, it works. I feel like I'm listening to a completely different system, to be honest. Separation and soundstage are greatly improved, weight and body is beautiful, everything is much more coherent. Resolution is notably improved to the point where metal vocals sound much more coherent and understandable (this is no small feat). The sound is still clearly digital, but much less harsh. I give this thing one enthusiastic thumbs up.

This also makes me wonder what I'm missing out on by using the USB input on my Chord Mojo. I have considered getting a FiiO X5 or X7 as a coaxial source (nothing less than something running on Android OS as a source), but it'll have to wait until I can afford one. Since phone makers are getting rid of the 1/8" jack, I don't suppose there's much hope that we'll get native SPDIF output on our phones anytime soon lol

Bonus pic of the stack with a Wyrd. I realize Eitr makes the Wyrd pointless, but why not have the stack be as high as possible? (i've since taken it out)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








edit: lol holy crap I can't get an image to upload. **** it. here's the link https://imgur.com/a/1kpUG

also forgot that head-fi ****ing censors bad words ****ing lmao

edit 2: got it


----------



## Delirious Lab

ohcrapgorillas said:


> metal vocals sound much more coherent and understandable (this is no small feat).



Even this?


----------



## ohcrapgorillas (Dec 8, 2017)

Delirious Lab said:


> Even this?




LOL are you kidding? Michael Akerfeldt has THE clearest and most coherent growl vocals I have ever heard. It's so easy to understand him!

Try something more like this...



I love this band despite their retrospectively unfortunate name (they broke up in 2009). Glad I never bought any band shirts. The music is absolutely gorgeous, especially some of their later albums, but the vocals are notoriously incoherent. It's more of a bark than a growl. I swear it took me like 20 listens of their album 'Oceanic' before I could understand a single word of the vocals ("water").

As my setup has gotten progressively better and better, his vocals get closer and closer to being distinguishable as actual words. It's actually a good way to test a system's resolve, if you're able to make it through the whole song. The Eitr has made a MAJOR improvement on that front.


----------



## decodm

Today it's still "the week of December 8th*"*, so here's to hoping it will ship today!


----------



## sovereign




----------



## davide256

still at 60 days back then for the two who have received orders... I guess next week we find out how far in they can bring the backlog.


----------



## davide256

Oh, in the FWIW column, when I log in to the Schiit site to check order, what it shows for order status is "Eitr", has since Nov 5th. I'm presuming this is what they use for backordered, but not having ordered from Schitt before I am curious if this updates when they ship,  anyone know?


----------



## alpovs

davide256 said:


> Oh, in the FWIW column, when I log in to the Schiit site to check order, what it shows for order status is "Eitr", has since Nov 5th. I'm presuming this is what they use for backordered, but not having ordered from Schitt before I am curious if this updates when they ship,  anyone know?


When they ship you will get an email. I found their order status is meaningless.


----------



## decodm

davide256 said:


> Oh, in the FWIW column, when I log in to the Schiit site to check order, what it shows for order status is "Eitr", has since Nov 5th. I'm presuming this is what they use for backordered, but not having ordered from Schitt before I am curious if this updates when they ship,  anyone know?



It does update. My previous order shows the tracking number in that field/space.


----------



## TheGame21x

Welp, no shipment for me this week. Yaaaaaayyyyyy...


----------



## decodm

TheGame21x said:


> Welp, no shipment for me this week. Yaaaaaayyyyyy...



Same here (unless they ship on Saturdays, who knows)


----------



## Marlowe

decodm said:


> Same here (unless they ship on Saturdays, who knows)



I had a bad tube when I bought the Valhalla 2 a couple of months ago. I received it on a Friday, informed Schiit of the problem the same afternoon, and a full set of four new tubes was shipped to me the next day, Saturday (or at least that is when USPS received it). Can't say if this applies to regular orders, though.


----------



## decodm

Marlowe said:


> I had a bad tube when I bought the Valhalla 2 a couple of months ago. I received it on a Friday, informed Schiit of the problem the same afternoon, and a full set of four new tubes was shipped to me the next day, Saturday (or at least that is when USPS received it). Can't say if this applies to regular orders, though.



Well, I was kind of joking about shipping on Saturdays. I don't really expect them to ship anything today. I'll be happy if they do ship it some time next week.


----------



## twiceboss

wth happened to the Schiit Eitr? forever back-ordered


----------



## Ableza

twiceboss said:


> wth happened to the Schiit Eitr? forever back-ordered


Popularity?


----------



## Delirious Lab (Dec 12, 2017)

Ableza said:


> Popularity?


At last... THAT'S the word I was looking for!

I had always perceived that my Eitr improved the sound in some indescribable way, it gave the music a je-ne-sais-quoi which I wasn't quite able to put the finger on after 3 months of intense, critical listening.  But what was it?

Thanks to you Ableza, I have it: Eitr simply makes the music sound... *more popular*.  Barry Manilow now sounds like it's coming out of a Top 50 hits radio station.  Justin Bieber?  Still crap, but it feels like my neighbours would love it so I crank up the volume enough for them to hear through their soundproof windows.  Even Szymanowski played by the Ševčík-Lhotský String Quartet, now has the right kind of commercial sheen that says 'I just got to blast this Schiit at my next beach party and I won't have to pay for Corona the whole time'.

Thank you for putting my mind to rest!

(Jason, feel free to quote this in the 'Eitr Reviews' Schiitpage...)


----------



## twiceboss

Ableza said:


> Popularity?


Not an excuse....


----------



## Ableza

twiceboss said:


> Not an excuse....


Oh yea because no small company should ever be out of stock. Ha!


----------



## Letmebefrank

I really hope they get Eitr back in stock soon only because I'm so sick of reading complaints about Eitr/magni 3 stock and shipping. It's not the end of the world if you have to wait a couple weeks or a month for something. We are so trained by Amazon to expect instant shipping on stuff its crazy.

Just relax people, you will get your Schiit eventually.


----------



## Monsterzero

I am only speaking for myself here but I have zero issues with them being back logged.
What I do have an issue with is Schiit's schiitty communication,or lack thereof.No excuse not to be transparent on when customers are expected to receive the products theyve paid for.


----------



## jseymour

With Schiit you have not paid for anything until it has shipped.


----------



## jodokus

Hi guys, I upgraded from a Yellowtec PUC2 converter to the Eitr and soundwise I'm very happy with it. The problem is that I get glitches every 2 minutes or so (Windows 10, Jriver 23 64bit WDM). I played around with the ASIO buffer settings, but no luck. I thought the generic ASIO driver was the problem and tried WASAPI, but it keeps glitching, very very annoying! I used Latencymon to check, but the system behaves nice and quiet. I never had this problem before with the PUC2 or Amanero Combo in my dac. The Schiit guys have no idea... Any suggestions? I hope it can be fixed, I don't want to go back to the PUC2. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## winders

What do you mean by "glitches"?


----------



## jodokus

a moment of distorsion


----------



## jodokus

I think it was a bad omen, because the Eitr stopt working completely.... The light doesn't turn on anymore, it seems completely dead. Terrible....


----------



## Ableza

jodokus said:


> I think it was a bad omen, because the Eitr stopt working completely.... The light doesn't turn on anymore, it seems completely dead. Terrible....


Go on their web site and get an RMA.


----------



## skyline315

To all complaining about the backorder.

According to their customer support there is a part delay and they don't know when it will be resolved.

So, it's not them being behind schedule due to mass orders.  They literally can't build units until all the needed parts are in.  I do think more detailed explanations/updates on their part would be nice, but perhaps you should try e-mailing them before making assumptions.


----------



## Puma Cat

skyline315 said:


> To all complaining about the backorder.
> 
> According to their customer support there is a part delay and they don't know when it will be resolved.
> 
> So, it's not them being behind schedule due to mass orders.  They literally can't build units until all the needed parts are in.  I do think more detailed explanations/updates on their part would be nice, but perhaps you should try e-mailing them before making assumptions.


Agreed, and this is an important point. Schiit builds and processes orders as fast as they can. I've had then ship orders for in-stock items within hours. What they cannot control, however, is the delivery schedules for their raw materials and components suppliers. If there is a backorder, this is the reason. They can only build and fulfill orders when they have parts in stock, and if they don't, their schedule is depdendent by the lead time of  parts suppliers to fulfill orders for components. This is a simple project management (cycle time and lead times) and materials management issue.


----------



## decodm

skyline315 said:


> To all complaining about the backorder.
> 
> According to their customer support there is a part delay and they don't know when it will be resolved.
> 
> So, it's not them being behind schedule due to mass orders.  They literally can't build units until all the needed parts are in.  I do think more detailed explanations/updates on their part would be nice, but perhaps you should try e-mailing them before making assumptions.



I got in touch with them today, and received a very fast reply. They're aiming to start shipping next Friday, I was told.


----------



## Puma Cat

decodm said:


> I got in touch with them today, and received a very fast reply. They're aiming to start shipping next Friday, I was told.


Great news. Schiit wants customers to get their products as soon as possible. OTOH, it's not a good use of their time to spend time answering emails about the details of lead times from suppliers for components and materials deliveries....for one thing, they don't have control over this, and another, their time is best spent fulfilling orders for products they do have in stock. They are running a business, after all, and they have to allocate their resources in the most effective way to that.


----------



## decodm

Puma Cat said:


> Great news. Schiit wants customers to get their products as soon as possible. OTOH,* it's not a good use of their time to spend time answering emails about the details of lead times from suppliers for components and materials deliveries.*...for one thing, they don't have control over this, and another, their time is best spent fulfilling orders for products they do have in stock. They are running a business, after all, and they have to allocate their resources in the most effective way to that.



Not sure if this was directed at me (not that I care if it was), but that was not what I asked them at all. I wrote to ask them to ship my order after January 5th, unless they're able to ship it this week (because I'll be away for the holidays for 2 weeks, and Fedex here in Brazil requires the customer to be present to sign for the delivery, and to pay  their fees.)


----------



## ohcrapgorillas (Dec 13, 2017)

Sorry to hear people are still waiting. I e-mailed them after two months asking what the deal was recently and they said the same thing, parts backorder. I'm sure it's as frustrating to them as it is to you all. I am however one of the lucky few who has actually received their order and the thing continues to stun.

Or rather, it's not the Eitr that's stunning me but the DACs I've owned and never knew how good they really sounded. Recently I have run its output to my Chord Mojo and I am absolutely floored. I have always run this unit off of USB and while it's definitely solid and attractive and sounded good, I never understood the hype or love for the thing. Now that I am using its SPDIF inputs, I understand completely. This thing could go toe to toe with the Modi MB/Magni 3, I haven't done a lot of A/B between them but they are both on the same level. It is ridiculously clean and dynamic sounding. I am really surprised at how well it handles the HD600 and 800 also. I will definitely be getting a FiiO X7 with AM0 module as a portable Android based SPDIF source in the future. Ugh, USB, why you so awful at audio?


----------



## twiceboss

Ableza said:


> Oh yea because no small company should ever be out of stock. Ha!


schiit is a small company?


----------



## jseymour

Under federal law, small companies are defined as those that have under 50 employees.  I guess that Schiit has no more than 20 or so employees.


----------



## Ableza

twiceboss said:


> schiit is a small company?


Yes indeed.


----------



## davide256 (Dec 13, 2017)

Just got an email asking for renewal authorization on my Paypal order prior to ship, so it looks like they are reaching Nov 5th in backlog handling.


----------



## Puma Cat

decodm said:


> Not sure if this was directed at me (not that I care if it was), but that was not what I asked them at all. I wrote to ask them to ship my order after January 5th, unless they're able to ship it this week (because I'll be away for the holidays for 2 weeks, and Fedex here in Brazil requires the customer to be present to sign for the delivery, and to pay  their fees.)


Sorry, not it wasn't directed at you; I quoted your post by mistake. I was directing my comments to the Schiit Eitr thread participants in general about the realities regarding parts backorder when manufacturing products.


----------



## decodm

I got an e-mail about an hour ago, with the tracking number  \o/
It'll probably be here next Monday. (I ordered on November 27th)


----------



## Monsterzero

decodm said:


> I got an e-mail about an hour ago, with the tracking number  \o/
> It'll probably be here next Monday. (I ordered on November 27th)



Same here.


----------



## rayl

decodm said:


> I got an e-mail about an hour ago, with the tracking number  \o/
> It'll probably be here next Monday. (I ordered on November 27th)



Ordered yesterday night, shipping notification today... No back log I would say!


----------



## Puma Cat

rayl said:


> Ordered yesterday night, shipping notification today... No back log I would say!



That's great news for everyone having their orders fulfilled. Eitr will be worth it, trust me. Looks like Schiit's component parts that were backorder are now available, and Schiit is building units and shipping them out as fast as possible. This is consistent with my experiences at Schiit; if they have a backorder from suppliers parts, they are very quick to fulfill orders once they have their parts for assembly back in stock.


----------



## rayl (Dec 15, 2017)

Puma Cat said:


> That's great news for everyone having their orders fulfilled. Eitr will be worth it, trust me. Looks like Schiit's component parts that were backorder are now available, and Schiit is building units and shipping them out as fast as possible. This is consistent with my experiences at Schiit; if they have a backorder from suppliers parts, they are very quick to fulfill orders once they have their parts for assembly back in stock.



I am guessing the shortage was something easy to drop in like the wall wart (though the post refers to boards, but seems hard to quickly drop in a lot of board? Shrug.).  I saw the following yesterday at https://head-fi.org/threads/schiit-...bable-start-up.701900/page-1827#post-13913939 and put in my order...

*"Eitr? *Yeah, we could have done without it. But it seemed to be the right product to bring Gen 5 to DACs beyond our own. And it’s been a popular product. It would be even more product if we could ever get our act together and ship some (they should be shipping as of this writing. Finally. Yes, I know, we suck.)"


----------



## Puma Cat (Dec 15, 2017)

rayl said:


> I am guessing the shortage was something easy to drop in like the wall wart (though the post refers to boards, but seems hard to quickly drop in a lot of board? Shrug.).  I saw the following yesterday at https://head-fi.org/threads/schiit-...bable-start-up.701900/page-1827#post-13913939 and put in my order...
> 
> *"Eitr? *Yeah, we could have done without it. But it seemed to be the right product to bring Gen 5 to DACs beyond our own. And it’s been a popular product. It would be even more product if we could ever get our act together and ship some (they should be shipping as of this writing. Finally. Yes, I know, we suck.)"



Schiit uses a local (just across the Valley) offsite subcontractor as their "board house". Boards are assembed by the board house and schipped to Schiit in Valencia. It's very likely that the backorder on Eitr was due to the boardhouse not being able to obtain board components from their component suppliers to be able to assemble boards. If you've seen of any of SchiitFerBrainz' assembly videos, you'd see that the component assemblers all use pre-fabricated boards shipped to the Schiit-shop from the board house. They come as pre-assembled boards packaged in static-free envelopes. So, its not as simple as quickly as "dropping in" a board if the board is on backorder from the board house, who in turn is waiting on components from component suppliers. These are the realities of what a company deal with with manufacturing processes, and subsystem, subassembly and finished goods cycle times and lead times (which are different things in a manufacturing process). What this comes down to is "demand forecasting" by the materials manager. If a product like Eitr is more successful than the intial demand forecast, it can take time for the material manager to place orders for more board, components, etc. to meet demand. This can cascade back to the order-to-receipt lead times of the component suppliers to the board house. If the component supplier is out of stock on the component, then there is a "cycle time" factor to manufacture these parts. All this adds up to the "lead time" to come off "backorder".


----------



## sovereign (Dec 15, 2017)

rayl said:


> Ordered yesterday night, shipping notification today... No back log I would say!




Interesting. I canceled my backorder Wednesday after receiving a reply from Schiit that said they basically had no idea when they would ship. If they ever show up as in stock, perhaps I will try again. I’m done with backorders.


----------



## Puma Cat

sovereign said:


> Interesting. I canceled my backorder Wednesday after receiving a reply from Schiit that said they basically had no idea when they would ship. If they ever show up as in stock, perhaps I will try again. I’m done with backorders.


If you're referring to Eitr, they are showing as in stock right now...


----------



## sovereign

Not for me: 

 “STATUS: Backordered. Orders estimated to ship the week of December 8th.”


----------



## Svatopluk

sovereign said:


> Interesting. I canceled my backorder Wednesday after receiving a reply from Schiit that said they basically had no idea when they would ship. If they ever show up as in stock, perhaps I will try again. I’m done with backorders.


Ordered Monday, shipped today. Please do not blow a fuse, but it looks like you canceled the order a day too soon. In business, it's not uncommon for one department to not know whats going on in another.


----------



## Puma Cat

sovereign said:


> Not for me:
> 
> “STATUS: Backordered. Orders estimated to ship the week of December 8th.”


Yes, and today is December 15 and units are shipping.


----------



## twiceboss

yupp, ill get mine tomorrow! hope this can fix my gaming desktop audio!


----------



## decodm (Dec 18, 2017)

Got mine today. Appears to work as intended (didn't have time to give it a proper listen yet), but arrived with a dead LED light. Oh well, I bought it to listen to music, not to look at pretty lights.


----------



## Matias

I think you are lucky: some people pay to buy stickers to tame down the LEDs.


----------



## Puma Cat

Matias said:


> I think you are lucky: some people pay to buy stickers to tame down the LEDs.


I did! I bought a pack of silver Light Dims to tame down the very bright white LEDs...


----------



## decodm

Matias said:


> I think you are lucky: some people pay to buy stickers to tame down the LEDs.



LOL!


----------



## Monsterzero

Received my Eitr today and have a quick question regarding drivers.
Do I need one? laptop win10>eitr>AGD R2R-11>amp

Plugged it in and connected it and music came forth no issues.However my audio device IDs it as Schiit Eitr (speakers).Is this a correct config or is another driver needed?


----------



## JerryLeeds (Dec 19, 2017)

monsterzero said:


> Received my Eitr today and have a quick question regarding drivers.
> Do I need one? laptop win10>eitr>AGD R2R-11>amp
> 
> Plugged it in and connected it and music came forth no issues.However my audio device IDs it as Schiit Eitr (speakers).Is this a correct config or is another driver needed?



No driver needed for me ... WIN10 ... Mine also saids speakers ... You are all set

Besides your computer only 'sees' the Eitr ... No way for the computer to know if you're using speakers or headphones


----------



## JerryLeeds

This weekend I added additional USB ports to my desktop computer WIN10 Pro. PCI-E Card listed below. No issues or drivers needed, windows found and used the correct driver.

Question: Is it possible (using the Eitr) to sound 'better' when using the ports on the new card ... as opposed to using the ports from the motherboard? Things sound a bit better ... But that could be me fooling myself

Inateck SuperSpeed 4 Ports PCI-E to USB 3.0 Expansion Card


----------



## exdmd

I have been enjoying my Eitr for a few weeks now but based on info from Puma Cat I decided to try upgrading cables. First the USB, then the S/PDIF then finally a high grade LPS. USB cables do make a difference and it can be significant. I have been using an AudioQuest Diamond for the past two days and it was well worth the cost! The Diamond made a huge difference in size of soundstage. Also imaging was improved with more air around voices and instruments. My chain is PC > Diamond USB > Eitr > Brooklyn DAC+ > Kenzie amp > HD800S phones. The Diamond probably is overkill on a mid-fi system that is less revealing but if you have a high end system it is worth considering.


----------



## Puma Cat

exdmd said:


> I have been enjoying my Eitr for a few weeks now but based on info from Puma Cat I decided to try upgrading cables. First the USB, then the S/PDIF then finally a high grade LPS. USB cables do make a difference and it can be significant. I have been using an AudioQuest Diamond for the past two days and it was well worth the cost! The Diamond made a huge difference in size of soundstage. Also imaging was improved with more air around voices and instruments. My chain is PC > Diamond USB > Eitr > Brooklyn DAC+ > Kenzie amp > HD800S phones. The Diamond probably is overkill on a mid-fi system that is less revealing but if you have a high end system it is worth considering.


I agree. The AQ Diamond made a significant improvement in sound quality when I added it to my system.


----------



## ScareDe2 (Dec 20, 2017)

I have the AQ Coffee and it has given me a solid 3 to 5% improvement. Cables are like antennas, you need shielded cables because they distort the audio signal. If you can not afford all the cables for now, try to move them (power cables, RCA and USB) with your hands, also try to move the Schiit devices DAC and AMP a bit by some inches to the left or right and see if the signal is a bit cleaner. I found by doing that the sound is better.


----------



## pichu

exdmd said:


> I have been enjoying my Eitr for a few weeks now but based on info from Puma Cat I decided to try upgrading cables. First the USB, then the S/PDIF then finally a high grade LPS. USB cables do make a difference and it can be significant. I have been using an AudioQuest Diamond for the past two days and it was well worth the cost! The Diamond made a huge difference in size of soundstage. Also imaging was improved with more air around voices and instruments. My chain is PC > Diamond USB > Eitr > Brooklyn DAC+ > Kenzie amp > HD800S phones. The Diamond probably is overkill on a mid-fi system that is less revealing but if you have a high end system it is worth considering.



Do you ever run headphones straight through the Brooklyn rather than the Kenzie? Maybe if you dont feel like using the tube amp?


----------



## exdmd

pichu said:


> Do you ever run headphones straight through the Brooklyn rather than the Kenzie? Maybe if you dont feel like using the tube amp?



The SS head amp built into the Brooklyn DAC+ is about as good as a Magni 3 but not as good as a Vali 2. After experiencing a Kenzie it is hard to go back to anything less. I always listen through the Kenzie.


----------



## pichu

I have an extra iFi iPower 12v power supply. Im not familiar how voltages work. Would i be able to throw it in on the Shiit Eitr or am i going to have problems?


----------



## bunkbail

pichu said:


> I have an extra iFi iPower 12v power supply. Im not familiar how voltages work. Would i be able to throw it in on the Shiit Eitr or am i going to have problems?


You can't. Eitr needs AC power supply, the iPower has DC output.


----------



## pichu

bunkbail said:


> You can't. Eitr needs AC power supply, the iPower has DC output.


appreciate it boss! Would you be able to explain like im 5 what makes a power supply compatible/not-compatible  with another device?

so i know we have Voltages such as 5v/9v/12v/15v.

Then we have the two currents. DC and AC

what determines the compatibility? could you use a 12v power supply with a 9v DAC?

Our DC and AC the only variables stopping compatibility?


----------



## Ableza

Use the power supplies that comes with a piece of gear is usually the best answer.


----------



## Themordent

pichu said:


> appreciate it boss! Would you be able to explain like im 5 what makes a power supply compatible/not-compatible  with another device?
> 
> so i know we have Voltages such as 5v/9v/12v/15v.
> 
> ...


AC is what's in your walls.  Most devices typically run on DC power and require an AC-to-DC wall wart to do the conversion (your iFi iPower is such a device).
However, the Eitr runs on AC 6V/1.5A and thus requires an AC-to-AC wall wart.  Why not just use the one Schiit provides as suggested above?


----------



## pichu

Themordent said:


> AC is what's in your walls.  Most devices typically run on DC power and require an AC-to-DC wall wart to do the conversion (your iFi iPower is such a device).
> However, the Eitr runs on AC 6V/1.5A and thus requires an AC-to-AC wall wart.  Why not just use the one Schiit provides as suggested above?


Yeah I'm going to. It was just laying around so I figured I'd try to use it. In regards to the  STAX SRM-252s. It requires 12 VDC / 4a. The iFI power I have is 12VDC / 1.8a. Does this mean it won't work ?


----------



## Themordent

pichu said:


> Yeah I'm going to. It was just laying around so I figured I'd try to use it. In regards to the  STAX SRM-252s. It requires 12 VDC / 4a. The iFI power I have is 12VDC / 1.8a. Does this mean it won't work ?


Unfortunately that is correct.  As a rough primer:  Use a power supply that delivers the requisite voltage (otherwise unintended behavior/damage is possible) and at least as much current as the device draws (more is fine, less is... likely not fine).  The iFi puts out the proper voltage but does not source enough current to run that amp.

Looks like you're stuck in stock wall-wart town.  Welcome, by the way (it's nice here).


----------



## winders (Dec 21, 2017)

....


----------



## pichu

pichu said:


> Yeah I'm going to. It was just laying around so I figured I'd try to use it. In regards to the  STAX SRM-252s. It requires 12 VDC / 4a. The iFI power I have is 12VDC / 1.8a. Does this mean it won't work ?





Themordent said:


> Unfortunately that is correct.  As a rough primer:  Use a power supply that delivers the requisite voltage (otherwise unintended behavior/damage is possible) and at least as much current as the device draws (more is fine, less is... likely not fine).  The iFi puts out the proper voltage but does not source enough current to run that amp.
> 
> Looks like you're stuck in stock wall-wart town.  Welcome, by the way (it's nice here).



so i can just use the polarity convertor that came with the iFi Power? Its a japanese version of the STAX amp, so i was told i would need to change some things up. Now im not sure what i need because someone advised me that the iFi power would work :/


----------



## Themordent

pichu said:


> so i can just use the polarity convertor that came with the iFi Power? Its a japanese version of the STAX amp, so i was told i would need to change some things up. Now im not sure what i need because someone advised me that the iFi power would work :/


Apologies.  I went and checked the STAX website because something seemed fishy about those specs, and I must correct the above.
Here's the new rub:  The SRM-252S is rated at 12V/4W, NOT 4A!  P = IV so 4W = ~0.33A * 12V (important not to get this stuff mixed up).  The iFi should do just fine.


----------



## pichu

Themordent said:


> Apologies.  I went and checked the STAX website because something seemed fishy about those specs, and I must correct the above.
> Here's the new rub:  The SRM-252S is rated at 12V/4W, NOT 4A!  P = IV so 4W = ~0.33A * 12V (important not to get this stuff mixed up).  The iFi should do just fine.


wow i cant believe i read it wrong too. my apologies. But thank you for this!


----------



## decodm

Quick question: I got my Eitr this week, so I've been using with a cheapo SPDIF coaxial cable I had lying around (because I can't get a decent cable locally, and the brazilian postal service is even crappier than usual around christmas, so I didn't want to take any chances ordering online). Can the cheap cable be hindering Eitr's performance/connection in any way? I'm not suggesting it is, it's just that I've never used it with a good cab;e, so I have no point of reference... (My setup is USB out of an old iMac, into Eitr-> Modi Multibit->Magni 2 Uber-> HD 650s


----------



## exdmd

Hard to tell. I am using a Blue Jeans 75 ohm S/PDIF cable to my DAC at the moment. I have a trick digital cable coming in from Mad Scientist I will report on when it gets here,

My experience so far with the Eitr is best connect it direct to your source don't use a powered hub and USB cables really do make a difference. I am using an AudioQuest Diamond USB right now, a solid silver conductor cable that is well worth the cost.


----------



## wasupdog

i'm using an audioquest coffee.  it definitely makes a difference to the sound.


----------



## jodokus

monsterzero said:


> Received my Eitr today and have a quick question regarding drivers.
> Do I need one? laptop win10>eitr>AGD R2R-11>amp
> 
> Plugged it in and connected it and music came forth no issues.However my audio device IDs it as Schiit Eitr (speakers).Is this a correct config or is another driver needed?



The purest way to use the Eitr is through Asio or Wasapi (prefer Asio) and use the JRiver WDM driver for playback outside JRiver. All other options are inferior and don't use the full
potential of the Eitr (in my opinion). The only drawback is that Schiit doesn't supply a dedicated Asio driver and you have to use the generic one in Windows. This driver is not completely
stable and gives me glitches ones in a while (compared to the Yellowtec PUC2 dedicated driver). Does anybody share this problem?


----------



## jseymour

My issue is different, but possibly related.  I have a glitch only when I use MusicBee with Wasapi on initial play, the playback warbles.  The solution is to select a track, let it play for a second, then select another track and the problem goes away.  If I don't select another track, which forces a stopping of play, the warble will continue from song to song until the selection is done playing. The problem disappears on my next play selection.

This does not happen when I use MusicBee with ASIO or with other music players, such as Foobar and PlayPcmWin all with Wasapi.  The Eitr replaced a Yellowtec PUC2 which did not have this problem, but it was bested by the Eitr. 

So I think it is not just the driver, but how the music player interacts with it.  I haven't had any stability issues with ASIO, but the googling I have done on Wasapi vs. ASIO seems to favor Wasapi over ASIO.  Maybe that is only because Wasapi is newer and newer must be better.


----------



## decodm (Dec 22, 2017)

decodm said:


> Got mine today. Appears to work as intended (didn't have time to give it a proper listen yet), but arrived with a dead LED light. Oh well, I bought it to listen to music, not to look at pretty lights.



Look who decided to light up:


----------



## winders

decodm said:


> Look who decided to light up:



The Eitr lights up ONLY when it has power on the USB input.


----------



## skyline315

decodm said:


> Quick question: I got my Eitr this week, so I've been using with a cheapo SPDIF coaxial cable I had lying around (because I can't get a decent cable locally, and the brazilian postal service is even crappier than usual around christmas, so I didn't want to take any chances ordering online). Can the cheap cable be hindering Eitr's performance/connection in any way? I'm not suggesting it is, it's just that I've never used it with a good cab;e, so I have no point of reference... (My setup is USB out of an old iMac, into Eitr-> Modi Multibit->Magni 2 Uber-> HD 650s



Don't sweat cables too much.  PYST cables from Schiit or Blue Jeans Cables are all you need.  If you're going to spend $300 or $600 on usb cables as suggested above, you'd be better off putting that money towards better gear.



jseymour said:


> My issue is different, but possibly related.  I have a glitch only when I use MusicBee with Wasapi on initial play, the playback warbles.  The solution is to select a track, let it play for a second, then select another track and the problem goes away.  If I don't select another track, which forces a stopping of play, the warble will continue from song to song until the selection is done playing. The problem disappears on my next play selection.
> 
> This does not happen when I use MusicBee with ASIO or with other music players, such as Foobar and PlayPcmWin all with Wasapi.  The Eitr replaced a Yellowtec PUC2 which did not have this problem, but it was bested by the Eitr.
> 
> So I think it is not just the driver, but how the music player interacts with it.  I haven't had any stability issues with ASIO, but the googling I have done on Wasapi vs. ASIO seems to favor Wasapi over ASIO.  Maybe that is only because Wasapi is newer and newer must be better.



I only use WASAPI through Foobar and haven't had any issues.  Windows 10 picked it up just fine.


----------



## Puma Cat (Dec 22, 2017)

skyline315 said:


> Don't sweat cables too much.  PYST cables from Schiit or Blue Jeans Cables are all you need.  If you're going to spend $300 or $600 on usb cables as suggested above, you'd be better off putting that money towards better gear.


Better USB cables, e.g. the Audioquest Diamond and Cofffe make a considerable difference. When I was first started using digital devices, I used some good, but not great USB cables from Kimber (Silver) and Audioquest (Carbon). Originally, I didn't think, that with digital signals, a higher specification USB or SPDIF cable should make a difference, but much to my surprise, in listening tests with four individuals present, they did. Virtually every person agreed on the improvements and the degree of improvement. I eventually bought used Audioquest Diamaond and Coffee USB cables for my high-resolution Conrad-Johnson loudspeaker system and they improved the sound quailty from my digital source considerably. As did the Shunyata 75 ohm digital coax RCA SPDIF cable for my Eitr. Its not sublte; anyone can hear the improvements these cables bring. As for what people should spend their money on, its for each person to decide what creates a value proposition for them when it comes to audio gear. If you were to ask Wasupdog, I would bet you breakfast that he's not giving up his Audioquest Coffee USB cable. For me, the Audioquest Diamond/Coffee cables made such a significant improvement, that buying them used for 50% off retail was a value propostion for me.

Oh, and BTW, what makes even more difference are aftermarket power cables e.g. Shunyata.


----------



## Puma Cat

decodm said:


> Look who decided to light up:


Thats a cool little rack for your Schiit-stack. Who makes it and where did you get it?


----------



## Marlowe

winders said:


> The Eitr lights up ONLY when it has power on the USB input.



I have the Eitr powered and turned on 24/7, but the LED lights only when my laptop is active.


----------



## decodm

Puma Cat said:


> Thats a cool little rack for your Schiit-stack. Who makes it and where did you get it?



My brother in law does woodworking, so I had him make me this little rack (it’s not actually wood, though. It’s MDF)


----------



## winders

Marlowe said:


> I have the Eitr powered and turned on 24/7, but the LED lights only when my laptop is active.



Again, the Eitr lights up ONLY when it has power on the USB input.


----------



## decodm

Marlowe said:


> I have the Eitr powered and turned on 24/7, but the LED lights only when my laptop is active.



I’ve had mine on since Monday, but only today the LED turned on...


----------



## Puma Cat

decodm said:


> My brother in law does woodworking, so I had him make me this little rack (it’s not actually wood, though. It’s MDF)


Well, tell your brother it's pretty dang. cool. Your brother could start a little "cottage industry" business building and selling these racks to Schiit-sters.


----------



## jodokus

jseymour said:


> My issue is different, but possibly related.  I have a glitch only when I use MusicBee with Wasapi on initial play, the playback warbles.  The solution is to select a track, let it play for a second, then select another track and the problem goes away.  If I don't select another track, which forces a stopping of play, the warble will continue from song to song until the selection is done playing. The problem disappears on my next play selection.
> 
> This does not happen when I use MusicBee with ASIO or with other music players, such as Foobar and PlayPcmWin all with Wasapi.  The Eitr replaced a Yellowtec PUC2 which did not have this problem, but it was bested by the Eitr.
> 
> So I think it is not just the driver, but how the music player interacts with it.  I haven't had any stability issues with ASIO, but the googling I have done on Wasapi vs. ASIO seems to favor Wasapi over ASIO.  Maybe that is only because Wasapi is newer and newer must be better.



I did extensive a-b-ing between Asio and Wasapi and always favoured Asio in multiple setups. Wasapi sounds dryer/flatter/less wide according to my ears. Asio sounds more extended in highs and lows and more lush. I think you get the most of Asio when you use a dedicated driver.


----------



## Ableza

Please, let's not turn yet another thread into a cable debate.  If they work for you then more power to you.  End of story.


----------



## jseymour

jodokus said:


> I did extensive a-b-ing between Asio and Wasapi and always favoured Asio in multiple setups. Wasapi sounds dryer/flatter/less wide according to my ears. Asio sounds more extended in highs and lows and more lush. I think you get the most of Asio when you use a dedicated driver.



What is your opinion of using the generic ASIO driver with the Eitr?


----------



## jodokus

jseymour said:


> What is your opinion of using the generic ASIO driver with the Eitr?



It sounds better than Wasapi (again, my ears), but latency can't be too low and it gives me glitches every 5 minutes or so... Really annoying, because it could be end game for a while.


----------



## Marlowe

winders said:


> Again, the Eitr lights up ONLY when it has power on the USB input.


Err, exactly my point. What made it unclear to you?


----------



## TheGame21x

Well, after waiting a month on the backorder and USPS taking 7 days to deliver a "Priority Mail 2-Day" package (knew I should've went with Fed-Ex), I finally, *FINALLY* got my Eitr. I immediately plugged it in to my Modi Multibit and I noticed an immediate improvement over the TOSLINK out I was using from my motherboard. It could be the "new toy" honeymoon period talking but so far, this little guy appears to be worth the price of entry. I'll have to do some serious A-B testing to see if the coax input is really that much better than the optical out of my motherboard but regardless, I'm pleased with the performance of the Eitr and it's earned its spot in my set up so far.


----------



## exdmd

Ableza said:


> Please, let's not turn yet another thread into a cable debate.  If they work for you then more power to you.  End of story.



Some claim that the Eitr makes all USB cables sound the same. We are finding out now that is just not true. If you are using a mid-fi system built around a low cost Schiit stack that might be true, but on a highly resolving system USB cables do make an audible difference. The problem is the better sounding cables are expensive and are not worth the expense unless you have a truly high end system. However, it is much less expensive to add more resolving cables to Etir than go with Rednet.

As I use Eitr more with different USB and S/PDIF cables if I notice an audible difference the higher end guys should know about I will certainly share.


----------



## TheGame21x

Ableza said:


> Please, let's not turn yet another thread into a cable debate.  If they work for you then more power to you.  End of story.




Cable debates (ESPECIALLY digital) are...bleh.


----------



## Svatopluk

I'm using a ten dollar Belkin Gold USB cable and Signal Cable coax with the Eitr. It's a noticeable improvement over the Wyrd which has since been relegated to duty in the workout room.


----------



## ScareDe2 (Dec 22, 2017)

I do feel that Kernel Streaming (KS) output in foobar2000 gives superior result than both ASIO and WASAPI. It is a very *slight improvement though. Less than 5%, but once you try KS you might not want to look back. The music has a better flow and sounds less "digital".

http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_ks

*one slight improvement can cost more than $200. Here it is free.


----------



## jodokus

ScareDe2 said:


> I do feel that Kernel Streaming (KS) output in foobar2000 gives superior result than both ASIO and WASAPI. It is a very *slight improvement though. Less than 5%, but once you try KS you might not want to look back. The music has a better flow and sounds less "digital".
> 
> http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_ks
> 
> *one slight improvement can cost more than $200. Here it is free.



I don’t agree, but I think it differs from driver to driver. Just check all three and decide which one you like the most (asio, wasapi, ks).


----------



## hornytoad

Well I just hooked up the Eitr to my mac ,Jotenheim and MB Modi. 

Superb improvement as the the sound is fuller ,more spacious and detailed. I found myself turning down the volume 
from the level I normally have it , a sure sign that the noise floor has dropped. 

A steal at the price it is sold at.


----------



## ScareDe2 (Dec 25, 2017)

jodokus said:


> I don’t agree, but I think it differs from driver to driver. Just check all three and decide which one you like the most (asio, wasapi, ks).



Might also has a bit to do with the music itself. I listen to music that covers wide range of frequencies. A slight glare or digital noise added is better perceived when the music plays at that same frequency where the noise is. Just saying. But I agree at the end it is best to try all output and decide with our own ears what is best.

Another good free improvement is to resynch internet time by left clicking on the time at the bottom right of your screen (window 7), change date and time settings, internet time, change settings, Update now. Bingo. Another 5% improvement for free.


----------



## exdmd (Dec 29, 2017)

Puma Cat said:


> Better USB cables, e.g. the Audioquest Diamond and Cofffe make a considerable difference. When I was first started using digital devices, I used some good, but not great USB cables from Kimber (Silver) and Audioquest (Carbon). Originally, I didn't think, that with digital signals, a higher specification USB or SPDIF cable should make a difference, but much to my surprise, in listening tests with four individuals present, they did. Virtually every person agreed on the improvements and the degree of improvement. I eventually bought used Audioquest Diamaond and Coffee USB cables for my high-resolution Conrad-Johnson loudspeaker system and they improved the sound quailty from my digital source considerably. As did the Shunyata 75 ohm digital coax RCA SPDIF cable for my Eitr. Its not sublte; anyone can hear the improvements these cables bring. As for what people should spend their money on, its for each person to decide what creates a value proposition for them when it comes to audio gear. If you were to ask Wasupdog, I would bet you breakfast that he's not giving up his Audioquest Coffee USB cable. For me, the Audioquest Diamond/Coffee cables made such a significant improvement, that buying them used for 50% off retail was a value propostion for me.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, what makes even more difference are aftermarket power cables e.g. Shunyata.



I agree about the AudioQuest Diamond USB. Trying the Mad Scientist FCG digital cable from the Eitr to DAC+ right now still forming an opinion. Also trying out the DigiFlex Gold Digital Audio Cable from River Cable.


----------



## BrokeSkoolBoi

Hey guys, I only recently heard about the Eitr after searching more opinions about the Modi Mutlibit I bought in Decemeber! I must admit that at first I was slightly disappointed with the difference in sound day 1 but after going back to New York and warming it up again I do think it gets much better after a week staying on. Everyone on here has praised the Eitr for improving the sound quality and cleaning up the sound. The question I have is, regardless of your DAC, as it might be annoying to listen to your onboard DAC after getting an external one, is the Eitr an absolute necessity to your setup? I feel like I forgot something important now that I have my Schiit stack but no Eitr XD


----------



## Ghosthouse

"...is the Eitr an absolute necessity to your setup?"

Yup...since I have no USB input on my Gungnir, I need a USB to SPDIF converter.  Using the Eitr to run an Auralic Aries Mini into Gungnir.


----------



## carlchip78

A Schiit eitr? Seriously??


----------



## theveterans

carlchip78 said:


> A Schiit eitr? Seriously??



If you have the Schiit with Gen 5, no, but if you don't want to be bothered by all the hassle with sending for upgrades, get the Eitr instead.


----------



## rayl

I use it only to work around a bug with certain programs in my DAC's driver.... so I guess it does improve SQ by removing the artifacts caused by that bug... but I don't use it to achieve some  increase in SQ from normal operation. I only expect a more stable USB implementation out of it.  While it is possible to have general SQ improvements if the S/PDIF input to the DAC is better isolated than the USB input to the DAC, that wasn't my use case.


----------



## carlchip78

I have no doubt this device serves a purpose, it just has an unfortunate name. Am I the only one seeing it?


----------



## Ghosthouse

"Am I the only one seeing it?"

Heck no...it's part of Schiit's schtick - an important component of their plans for audio-world domination.


----------



## rayl

carlchip78 said:


> I have no doubt this device serves a purpose, it just has an unfortunate name. Am I the only one seeing it?



Isn't it the usual Schiit humor?  How do you remove Schiit from your USB?  By Eit'ing it?


----------



## carlchip78 (Jan 9, 2018)

.


----------



## Ableza

carlchip78 said:


> I have no doubt this device serves a purpose, it just has an unfortunate name. Am I the only one seeing it?


No, but you are apparently among those who don't understand.


----------



## alpovs

carlchip78 said:


> I have no doubt this device serves a purpose, it just has an unfortunate name. Am I the only one seeing it?


"In Norse mythology, Eitr is a substance that is the origin of all living things."


----------



## tauceti

Hi,

 Don’t know if anyone has asked this already before but  does the quality of the USB cable matter here or isn’t it that important because Eitr will improve the signal anyway?
I think the coax cable is more important right?
Thanks!


----------



## Puma Cat

tauceti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don’t know if anyone has asked this already before but  does the quality of the USB cable matter here or isn’t it that important because Eitr will improve the signal anyway?
> I think the coax cable is more important right?
> Thanks!


They both make a difference and both are important.


----------



## tauceti

Puma Cat said:


> They both make a difference and both are important.


 hoped that I could save money on the USB cable. Is the Schiit PYST usb cable sufficient?


----------



## bunkbail

tauceti said:


> hoped that I could save money on the USB cable. Is the Schiit PYST usb cable sufficient?


I don't know if PYST cables are complying the 75 ohm specification of the SPDIF coax connection. You should ask Schiit about that. In previous pages people are recommending Blue Jeans cables, they are cheap and sounds good so you might wanna check that one out too. As for USB cable, any USB cables with ferrite cores should be sufficient. My $7 USB cable sounds the same as my $100 audiophile-grade 6N OCC USB cable on the Eitr.


----------



## TheGame21x

tauceti said:


> hoped that I could save money on the USB cable. Is the Schiit PYST usb cable sufficient?



USB cables do not make a difference. As long as it's manufactured to the USB standard spec (which the vast majority are), it'll sound the same as any "audiophile" USB cable. Same goes for Coax cables.


----------



## winders

TheGame21x said:


> USB cables do not make a difference. As long as it's manufactured to the USB standard spec (which the vast majority are), it'll sound the same as any "audiophile" USB cable. Same goes for Coax cables.



I Disagree....


----------



## TheGame21x (Jan 10, 2018)

winders said:


> I Disagree....



As is your right. I'm not going to get into it as this isn't the forum. All I'll say (to the person I was originally replying to) is use your head, do your homework and don't obsess over the USB and coax cables.


----------



## JerryLeeds

I use the below USB cable 1M ... I did not want to spend more than $50 .. that was my Max 

Oyiade Neo d+ Class A


----------



## Puma Cat

TheGame21x said:


> USB cables do not make a difference. As long as it's manufactured to the USB standard spec (which the vast majority are), it'll sound the same as any "audiophile" USB cable. Same goes for Coax cables.



They most definitely DO make a difference.


----------



## TheGame21x

Puma Cat said:


> They most definitely DO make a difference.



And I would just love to see one iota of evidence to support that assertion but...


----------



## Marlowe

bunkbail said:


> I don't know if PYST cables are complying the 75 ohm specification of the SPDIF coax connection. You should ask Schiit about that. In previous pages people are recommending Blue Jeans cables, they are cheap and sounds good so you might wanna check that one out too. As for USB cable, any USB cables with ferrite cores should be sufficient. My $7 USB cable sounds the same as my $100 audiophile-grade 6N OCC USB cable on the Eitr.


The poster was actually asking about the PYST USB cable, but FWIW I did ask Schiit about using the PYST RCA cable for the Eitr coaxial connection. It's not 75 ohm and they do not recommend it for the Eitr. I'm  using the Blue Jeans Belden coax, the flexible one which costs slightly more with a small decrease in performance (which is probably negligible in the one foot length I'm using). I got the flexible cable since I connect/detach it daily as I move the Mimby between my laptop and Eitr and my TV/Blu-ray which uses a direct coaxial or Toslink connection.


----------



## bunkbail

Marlowe said:


> The poster was actually asking about the PYST USB cable, but FWIW I did ask Schiit about using the PYST RCA cable for the Eitr coaxial connection. It's not 75 ohm and they do not recommend it for the Eitr. I'm  using the Blue Jeans Belden coax, the flexible one which costs slightly more with a small decrease in performance (which is probably negligible in the one foot length I'm using). I got the flexible cable since I connect/detach it daily as I move the Mimby between my laptop and Eitr and my TV/Blu-ray which uses a direct coaxial or Toslink connection.


Yeah my bad, I thought he asked about the coax cable. Regarding the PYST coax cable for the Eitr, no wonder some posters on other forum claiming an improvement in SQ when compared to much pricier AudioQuest Coffee/Diamond, the PSYT is not even 75 ohm in the first place.


----------



## tauceti (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you guys for your responses.OK so I will now stick with the schiit PYST USB cable and order a good quality coax cable. For the Schiit PYST rca cable I already thought that they won’t be usable.

But again: is it true that with using Eitr the coax cable is more important because It will transport the cleaned reclocked signal whereas USB cable is before Eitr and therefore not that important as Eitr will improve the signal anyway?


----------



## bunkbail

tauceti said:


> For the Schiit PYST rca cable I already thought that they won’t be usable.


Its still usable, but its not optimal. I've tried using a regular rca cable to the EItr, it just doesn't sound as good with a good 75 ohm impedance coax cable.


----------



## Ghosthouse

bunkbail said:


> Its still usable, but its not optimal. I've tried using a regular rca cable to the EItr, it just doesn't sound as good with a good 75 ohm impedance coax cable.



I can hear differences with digital coax especially.   Had auditioned a couple from The Cable Co.  Went with a BlackCat Silverstar 75! (also have Chris' earlier Stereovox XV-2).  

For USB, tried some generics (stock as supplied with different gear) and could hear slight differences between these.  Ultimately decided NOT to spend a lot and got a pure silver Pangea Ag USB from Audio Advisor and later an Audioquest Pearl (pure copper).  

Audition some from The Cable Co. and buy used if you can.


----------



## Ableza

tauceti said:


> hoped that I could save money on the USB cable. Is the Schiit PYST usb cable sufficient?


Yes


----------



## rayl

Ableza said:


> Yes



I've standardized on Tripp Lite cables with ferrites.  They are officially USB 2.0 certified (which many audiophile cables are actually not...), cheap (like $2 more than a commodity cable and cheaper than PYST), and offer some external RF interference in case there's any.... Other people feel differently, but I feel that every piece of audio gear I've owned in the past 5 yrs with USB has pretty good isolation on the USB input side (not true for S/PDIF yet, so for digital cables, I focus more effort on S/PDIF)....


----------



## davide256

TheGame21x said:


> As is your right. I'm not going to get into it as this isn't the forum. All I'll say (to the person I was originally replying to) is use your head, do your homework and don't obsess over the USB and coax cables.


I hate cables, they basically cause gear to interact electrically in ways that can affect sound. We don't have much of a workaround with analog interconnects but if distance and connection needs allow
this device takes you from a USB cable into whats basically a PCB extension between two pieces of gear. If your source gear is good enough that you can hear meaningful differences in USB cables, I highly recommend it, at $35
it's less than half  of  what it costs for other cables i have tried and discarded.

https://uptoneaudio.com/products/uspcb-a-b-adapter


----------



## bunkbail

davide256 said:


> I hate cables, they basically cause gear to interact electrically in ways that can affect sound. We don't have much of a workaround with analog interconnects but if distance and connection needs allow
> this device takes you from a USB cable into whats basically a PCB extension between two pieces of gear. If your source gear is good enough that you can hear meaningful differences in USB cables, I highly recommend it, at $35
> it's less than half  of  what it costs for other cables i have tried and discarded.
> 
> https://uptoneaudio.com/products/uspcb-a-b-adapter


If I use another cheap USB cable with the USPCB since that it is so short, does that render USPCB useless?


----------



## jcn3

bunkbail said:


> If I use another cheap USB cable with the USPCB since that it is so short, does that render USPCB useless?


IMO, You should really only use the USPCB if you can do a direct connection.  Using a USB cable as an extender defeats the purpose.


----------



## DaemonSire

So is it the general consensus that the Wyrd will offer no improvement with the Eitr?  Interested in the Eitr and it would be nice to sell off the Wyrd to recoop some of the costs.


----------



## thebkt

DaemonSire said:


> So is it the general consensus that the Wyrd will offer no improvement with the Eitr?  Interested in the Eitr and it would be nice to sell off the Wyrd to recoop some of the costs.


My understanding is that having both in your chain would be pointless.  The Eitr makes the Wyrd redundant within the same chain.  

The Wyrd is designed to help with basic USB connectivity issues.  Eitr does the same + uses the latest USB interface to pass a crystal clear signal to your DAC.


----------



## jodokus

I´m curious to hear the buffer settings in Jriver (wdm driver) you guys are using with the Eitr. I keep on getting glitches every 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Safarix

How is this different (sound quality) from Aliexpress 20 € board with CM6631A?


----------



## davide256

bunkbail said:


> If I use another cheap USB cable with the USPCB since that it is so short, does that render USPCB useless?


You could try it but since the purpose of the Uptone Audio connector is to replace a wire connector with a PCB connector, I believe it would defeat any sound improvement from the USPCB,
sound the same as the cable without USPCB.


----------



## alpovs

Safarix said:


> How is this different (sound quality) from Aliexpress 20 € board with CM6631A?


Here are the technical details about "this": http://www.schiit.com/products/eitr
You simply need to find technical details about that board and compare. Or ask someone to compare.


----------



## jcn3

jodokus said:


> I´m curious to hear the buffer settings in Jriver (wdm driver) you guys are using with the Eitr. I keep on getting glitches every 5 minutes or so.



have you tried it using wasapi?


----------



## jodokus

jcn3 said:


> have you tried it using wasapi?



I tried Wasapi, but strongly prefer Asio (less veiled, more clear and open). I tested a little bit more with Latencymon and it seems it's not a latency problem, because it doesn't spike at the moment op glitching. Does
somebody recognise this problem?


----------



## rayl

jodokus said:


> I tried Wasapi, but strongly prefer Asio (less veiled, more clear and open). I tested a little bit more with Latencymon and it seems it's not a latency problem, because it doesn't spike at the moment op glitching. Does
> somebody recognise this problem?



May or may not be related, but I find the eitr very sensitive to power line. I get a drop our ea time I flip on/off a CFL light and even when a motion activated power strip with nothing on it turned on activates. I have pretty good RF/EMI on the power input, but not regen or avr.


----------



## jodokus

rayl said:


> May or may not be related, but I find the eitr very sensitive to power line. I get a drop our ea time I flip on/off a CFL light and even when a motion activated power strip with nothing on it turned on activates. I have pretty good RF/EMI on the power input, but not regen or avr.



Thats sounds like a possibility.... Any idea how to get rid of RF/EMI interference on the power line?


----------



## davide256

jodokus said:


> I´m curious to hear the buffer settings in Jriver (wdm driver) you guys are using with the Eitr. I keep on getting glitches every 5 minutes or so.


I found that OneDrive caused music interruptions, have it disabled when using Roon.


----------



## jodokus

davide256 said:


> I found that OneDrive caused music interruptions, have it disabled when using Roon.



I already disabled OneDrive, but thanks for the advice!


----------



## pichu (Feb 2, 2018)

Is there any gains or detriments for running an Eitr with a gen 5 yggy? I have an Eitr and am getting the Yggy soon and was wondering if i could keep it because id rather have coaxial going to my yggy rather than USB. ( i have a laptop that only has USB output so Eitr is needed to connect through SPDIF )


----------



## Ableza

pichu said:


> Is there any gains or detriments for running an Eitr with a gen 5 yggy? I have an Eitr and am getting the Yggy soon and was wondering if i could keep it because id rather have coaxial going to my yggy rather than USB. ( i have a laptop that only has USB output so Eitr is needed to connect through SPDIF )


Sure, use it.  If you wish to see if there are any differences between using Eitr and running USB directly to the Yggdrasil, it's a simple cable swap and button press... and then you'll know if it makes any difference.


----------



## DMB197641 (Feb 2, 2018)

I am new to this subject, but tempted to put the Eitr as usb spdif converter between my pc and dac (r2r-11).
My question is: Will this coaxial connection from the Eitr sound different compared to connecting my DX90 DAP to the dac, also via coax?
So, can the Eitr make the USB to spdif sound different/better, despite it’s both coaxial out (and in) to the R2R-11 dac?

Or is this only answered by trying and testing?
Hope my question is clear..


----------



## davide256 (Feb 2, 2018)

The Schitt Eitr is very synergistic with a NOS DAC. Your iBasso shouldn't be in the same league IF the underlying PC source solution is good. If they sound the same, then you need a better source solution, may want to stream from the PC to something like an Allo USBridge for USB to the Eitr. In general PC's/laptops (except Mac) are awful with direct connect, sound better if you use them to  stream  ($) or connect an external USB regenerator ($$).

https://www.allo.com/sparky/usbridge.html


----------



## kazsud

pichu said:


> Is there any gains or detriments for running an Eitr with a gen 5 yggy? I have an Eitr and am getting the Yggy soon and was wondering if i could keep it because id rather have coaxial going to my yggy rather than USB. ( i have a laptop that only has USB output so Eitr is needed to connect through SPDIF )


 
If you decide to get rid of it I’ll buy it.


----------



## DMB197641

davide256 said:


> The Schitt Eitr is very synergistic with a NOS DAC. Your iBasso shouldn't be in the same league IF the underlying PC source solution is good. If they sound the same, then you need a better source solution, may want to stream from the PC to something like an Allo USBridge for USB to the Eitr. In general PC's/laptops (except Mac) are awful with direct connect, sound better if you use them to  stream  ($) or connect an external USB regenerator ($$).
> 
> https://www.allo.com/sparky/usbridge.html



OK, thanks.  I thought this was already included in the functionality of the Eitr, or even the Wyrd !?
This looks interesting as well, https://uptoneaudio.com/products/usb-regen, but could it also benefit INSTEAD of the Eitr, or only by adding both ?
Still learning ..


----------



## Ableza

The advantage of Eitr is it uses Schiit's "Gen 5" USB circuitry, which is a new extremely low noise USB receiver.  In my case it sounded quieter and seemed to have more resolution than other USB audio receivers I own.  This is completely different from Wyrd as that does not use Gen 5 and it does not transcode the signal to S/PDIF.


----------



## motberg

It also offers isolation between your DAC and the source.. (similar general idea to the Intona, Uptone, iFi, etc. devices if I understand correctly).. then it adds to the isolation feature by performing a good job on the USB->SPDIF conversion (allowing it to work with most DAC´s), and uses a built-in LPS for clean power.... all this at a remarkably low price.. 

too bad this was not available about 4 or 5 years ago when I started on the computer audio path.


----------



## phile1

Hi,
on this page => http://www.schiit.com/products/eitr we have a nice picture of the PCB.
We can notice on the left part there are 3 pins where the Eitr can be powered externaly, at 5V & 3V (I guess 3V stands for 3.3V for the clocks).
Has someone tried to power externaly the Eitr from these pins (3V / 5V / UGND) ?

My point is that I power externally my DDC (Breeze U8), and SQ is far above the stock version. I guess the Eitr would benefit from the same mod. 
The reason is that internal regulators (6V to 5V & 6V to 3.3V) can be easily outperformed by external PS. Then, better current leads to better SQ of course.
Rgds


----------



## davide256

DMB197641 said:


> OK, thanks.  I thought this was already included in the functionality of the Eitr, or even the Wyrd !?
> This looks interesting as well, https://uptoneaudio.com/products/usb-regen, but could it also benefit INSTEAD of the Eitr, or only by adding both ?
> Still learning ..


The Eitr is a "better mousetrap" circuit design for asynch USB conversion (PCM only). It's well made for isolation and power supply but it can't make a USB source better. Devices like the Uptone Audio
Regen/ISO Regen and the SoTM TXUSB Ultra reclock the source output and isolate the Eitr for even better performance. You can also get some of this benefit by streaming music so that the USB output
occurs separate from your computer.


----------



## jseymour

From the Schiit website:

_Eitr does three things:
_

_It offers electromagnetic and electrostatic isolation from the USB source via a unique transformer-coupling method. This, we’ve found, is superior to optocouplers, which are inherently high-jitter devices._
_It eliminates any connection between the USB power and ground and system power—Eitr's low-noise and rechecking sections are completely self-powered._
_It provides much higher quality, independent crystal-based clocks for the USB input and SPDIF output, operating at both 44.1 and 48kHz multiples._
It does reclock the data.  And if it makes the USB output from my PC sound better (which it does), then I would call that making my "USB source better".


----------



## davide256

jseymour said:


> From the Schiit website:
> 
> _Eitr does three things:
> _
> ...


So basically you have no experience  using USB reclockers? I wouldn't be without one, moving on from the standalone Regen and built in Regen functionality of the microRendu now to
purchasing an ISO Regen. Nice as the Eitr is, it doesn't help with source clocking errors, just passes the errors as received.


----------



## jseymour

My experience is starting with an ESI juli@ card, then Yellowtec PUC2 Lite, and now an Eitr (also using a Neutrik AES transformer).  With the Eitr having independent clocks, wouldn't the USB data go into a buffer first and then get reclocked into S/PDIF thus producing a "fresh" data stream?  I am interested to know where the information is that it does not correct source timing errors.

I just assumed that the Eitr was doing similar reclocking as my Yggy does.


----------



## Ableza

davide256 said:


> Nice as the Eitr is, it doesn't help with source clocking errors, just passes the errors as received.



That is not at all what the quote you posted indicates nor what the Eitr product specification page states.  http://www.schiit.com/products/eitr


----------



## Hofy

No idea of I really needs this or not. Can't hook it up anyway as the CD player occupies the SPDIF on my Mimby.


----------



## Marlowe (Feb 5, 2018)

Hofy said:


> No idea of I really needs this or not. Can't hook it up anyway as the CD player occupies the SPDIF on my Mimby.



I may be presumptuous since I don't know how your gear is set up physically, but since the Eitr is only usable with a source using a USB output (which leaves your CD player out--you wouldn't use both at the same time) why can't you simply swap cables? This is almost exactly what I do. When I am listening to music from my laptop (which I use on my kitchen table), I stack the Eitr with Mimby. When I move Mimby and Valhalla II to my TV area, I pull Eitr's coaxial cable out of Mimby and replace it with the coax from my Blu-ray/CD player (and connect the optical input to the TV. I live in a studio apartment, so it would be silly to have another DAC/amp 6 feet away in the same room, at least when retired on a fixed income. (Actually I do have a couple of other amps after upgrading, but only one DAC.) I generally make the move twice a day and have it down to a science; I have a power cable for Valhalla II in each location and have the Mimby on a long extension cord so it can stay powered up 24/7 as Schiit recommends. Not being electrically knowledgeable, I even asked Schiit if there was any problem using Mimby on an extension cord like this--they said no, other than tripping over it.


----------



## Delirious Lab (Feb 6, 2018)

@Jason Stoddard: Modi 3 needs to have two (or more) coax inputs.  Because Eitr.

Remove the optical input if you have to.

Better yet: propose a USB-less Mimby with 3 coax inputs.  I'd use it!


----------



## thebkt

Delirious Lab said:


> @Jason Stoddard: Modi 3 needs to have two (or more) coax inputs.  Because Eitr.
> 
> Remove the optical input if you have to.
> 
> Better yet: propose a USB-less Mimby with 3 coax inputs.  I'd use it!


Schiit have already posted about the ever increasing size of their product line and the nightmare that is maintaining it. I can't imagine a further niche product like that being added when they offer other products with that functionality (any of their bigger DACs).

Regarding the optical, why not get a coax -> optical dongle to effectively have 2 coax?


----------



## Hofy

Marlowe said:


> I may be presumptuous since I don't know how your gear is set up physically, but since the Eitr is only usable with a source using a USB output (which leaves your CD player out--you wouldn't use both at the same time) why can't you simply swap cables? This is almost exactly what I do. When I am listening to music from my laptop (which I use on my kitchen table), I stack the Eitr with Mimby. When I move Mimby and Valhalla II to my TV area, I pull Eitr's coaxial cable out of Mimby and replace it with the coax from my Blu-ray/CD player (and connect the optical input to the TV. I live in a studio apartment, so it would be silly to have another DAC/amp 6 feet away in the same room, at least when retired on a fixed income. (Actually I do have a couple of other amps after upgrading, but only one DAC.) I generally make the move twice a day and have it down to a science; I have a power cable for Valhalla II in each location and have the Mimby on a long extension cord so it can stay powered up 24/7 as Schiit recommends. Not being electrically knowledgeable, I even asked Schiit if there was any problem using Mimby on an extension cord like this--they said no, other than tripping over it.



This is not really an option.  Too much of a PITA to be constantly plugging and unplugging something I have to lean over and try to get at.


----------



## Delirious Lab

thebkt said:


> Regarding the optical, why not get a coax -> optical dongle to effectively have 2 coax?



Aha!  I hadn't thought of that one.


----------



## jg1976

Hi! 
New on this forum, but jump right in with hope my question is acceptable here due to it´s about Eitr..

Setup is:
Imac ------> USB Cable -----> Musical Fidelity V-link 192 ------> Coaxial cable -------> Schiit Modi Multibit 

Having several 44 khz but also 192 khz ALAC files in itunes, I need to go into media/midi settings every time to change khz...(no sound otherwhise with 44 khz files once it´s set to 192 khz). So this is very frustrating due to the audio is linked throughout my house...

Do I also need to do this with the Schiit Eitr, or is it done automatically?

Thx!


----------



## decodm

jg1976 said:


> Hi!
> New on this forum, but jump right in with hope my question is acceptable here due to it´s about Eitr..
> 
> Setup is:
> ...




I don;t have any 192khz media, but for experimenting/ out of curiosity, I changed the midi setting on my Mac to 192, and Eitr-> Modi Multibit played my 44.1 files just fine.


----------



## jg1976

decodm said:


> I don;t have any 192khz media, but for experimenting/ out of curiosity, I changed the midi setting on my Mac to 192, and Eitr-> Modi Multibit played my 44.1 files just fine.


Thank you decodm, Truly helped out my decision for "add to cart"... This will make my life easier while distributing music in my house. Eitr seems to be the usb --> coax to own!!


----------



## Pilotter

I use the M2tech Hiface Two SPDIF-converter together with a powered USB-hub. My question is would I gain in SQ with the EITR? Or would replacing my USB hub with a AQVOX power supply do the same job well?


----------



## davide256

Pilotter said:


> I use the M2tech Hiface Two SPDIF-converter together with a powered USB-hub. My question is would I gain in SQ with the EITR? Or would replacing my USB hub with a AQVOX power supply do the same job well?


Hard to tell whats the better way to upgrade if you don't provide what the converter is connected to.  And using an external USB hub causes its own SQ issues.


----------



## Pilotter

The converter is connected , by a coax-RCA cable, to the coax-input of a Hegel H80 amp with built-in DAC.


----------



## davide256

Pilotter said:


> The converter is connected , by a coax-RCA cable, to the coax-input of a Hegel H80 amp with built-in DAC.


Thanks, wanted to be sure you weren't doing the equivalent of putting on air spoiler on a Ford Escort. You should find the Eitr far more natural sounding and detailed in the bass. Its a significant
improvement over the XMOS based Gustard U12  I was using before, looks like the Hiface 2 uses an older XMOS chip


----------



## Pilotter

Thank you David, I now know what choice to make!


----------



## jodokus

Guys I would like to know how you you use the Eitr and with which buffer settings. I like Asio the most, but keep getting glitches every few minutes or so, the same with Wasapi. I still don´t understand the problem, could it be the driver? Turned of all different power management settings and use Fidelizer Pro with Audiophile settings.


----------



## rayl

jodokus said:


> Guys I would like to know how you you use the Eitr and with which buffer settings. I like Asio the most, but keep getting glitches every few minutes or so, the same with Wasapi. I still don´t understand the problem, could it be the driver? Turned of all different power management settings and use Fidelizer Pro with Audiophile settings.



I do straight wasapi (and even windows mixer with certain web players that don't support wasapi) and have not experienced any issues -- apart from a repeatable power issue when switching on/off CFL lamps... in which case I would get a brief drop out.


----------



## jseymour

I also use Fidelizer Pro (V8) with Audiophile settings.  My primary music player is MusicBee and my secondary is PlayPCMWin (memory player), both with WASAPI event mode.  
What music player are you using?  Try a different one to see if it solves your problem.


----------



## jodokus

My primary player is Spotify (cannot live without the remote connect function, tried Qobuz and Tidal), playing through Jriver wdm driver (Asio with TPDF dithering, Eitr buffer 20ms, Jriver buffer 50ms and live 50ms).


----------



## luckybaer

Maybe this is a placebo effect, but maybe it isn’t...

Please note my set-up in my signature.

I listen to my Modi 2 MB fed by USB and I also listen to it fed by digital coax from the Eitr.  I have a really hard time casually noticing any difference, but if I really bear down and focus on a single track while going back and forth between the two, I’d say adding the Eitr gives me a “cleaner” sound.  

The direct-from-USB sounds good to my ears, but there is something about the Eitr, and I can’t place my finger on it.  “Cleaner,” more “resolution,” “crisper,” “revealing...” these are all adjectives that come to mind when attempting to describe the differences I hear.


----------



## bunkbail

luckybaer said:


> Maybe this is a placebo effect, but maybe it isn’t...
> 
> Please note my set-up in my signature.
> 
> ...


Maybe your headphones are not revealing enough to notice a difference. At least that's what happens to me. With HD660S I'm noticing a subtle improvement to the SQ but with M1060 the improvement the Eitr gives to the R2R-11 is so obvious, to the extent I can't even use the DAC without it.


----------



## luckybaer

bunkbail said:


> Maybe your headphones are not revealing enough to notice a difference. At least that's what happens to me. With HD660S I'm noticing a subtle improvement to the SQ but with M1060 the improvement the Eitr gives to the R2R-11 is so obvious, to the extent I can't even use the DAC without it.


I notice SOMETHING, and it is more pleasant, but nothing to the point that makes the USB less-than-tolerable.  Perhaps I need to spend more time A/B and sticking with a single headphone to notice a difference.  I’ve got HD650, DT880, K601, D2000, and a couple of others.  I think I’ll go with either the 640 or 880...


----------



## thebkt

luckybaer said:


> I notice SOMETHING, and it is more pleasant, but nothing to the point that makes the USB less-than-tolerable.  Perhaps I need to spend more time A/B and sticking with a single headphone to notice a difference.  I’ve got HD650, DT880, K601, D2000, and a couple of others.  I think I’ll go with either the 640 or 880...


It took a few tracks to really appreciate the difference, but it was very clear with my HE-560's.  I'll have to a bit of back and forth with my other headphones at some point to see how much difference it makes with them.  I use my work setup all day, then when I go home, there's definitely something special about that combo.  It jumps out at me every time I hit play after getting home from work.


----------



## davide256

jodokus said:


> Guys I would like to know how you you use the Eitr and with which buffer settings. I like Asio the most, but keep getting glitches every few minutes or so, the same with Wasapi. I still don´t understand the problem, could it be the driver? Turned of all different power management settings and use Fidelizer Pro with Audiophile settings.


Do you have the same problem playing  locally stored music using Foobar2000 or JRiver?


----------



## jodokus

I tried Qobuz Hifi again to research my glitchgate with Spotify (was shocked how much better Qobuz sounds compared to Spotify Premium, way more open, fluid, dynamic, real), and no glitches with Asio generic in Qobuz, without using Jriver wdm! The one thing that drives me crazy right now is that Qobuz doesn’t support the connect remote function and I can’t live without it, I need a remote app.... Now we know the problem is the Jriver wdm driver....


----------



## jodokus

davide256 said:


> Do you have the same problem playing  locally stored music using Foobar2000 or JRiver?



I solved the problem!!!! Yesss!!!! Installed VB Asio bridge with Hifi cable instead of the Jriver wdm driver and music is clear and smooth as it should be, without any interference. Happy Eitr here!!


----------



## mswobo

NOOB ?....i use a Rega DAC 1st generation...the usb input does not support 192 sample rate......will this Schiit  EITR upsample my streaming to 192 as the the coax input supports it?

thank you


----------



## davide256

mswobo said:


> NOOB ?....i use a Rega DAC 1st generation...the usb input does not support 192 sample rate......will this Schiit  EITR upsample my streaming to 192 as the the coax input supports it?
> 
> thank you


The Eitr is a PCM USB converter. If you send it 192khz on its asynch USB input port, it will output 192khz on the coax out. It is not a computer, if you want a lesser rate upsampled to 192, you will need to do that in the device sending
the music to the Eitr.


----------



## mswobo

Thank you for the explination


----------



## zolkis

luckybaer said:


> I listen to my Modi 2 MB fed by USB and I also listen to it fed by digital coax from the Eitr.  I have a really hard time casually noticing any difference, but if I really bear down and focus on a single track while going back and forth between the two, I’d say adding the Eitr gives me a “cleaner” sound.
> 
> The direct-from-USB sounds good to my ears, but there is something about the Eitr, and I can’t place my finger on it.  “Cleaner,” more “resolution,” “crisper,” “revealing...” these are all adjectives that come to mind when attempting to describe the differences I hear.



I have done the same experiment with the Mimby USB vs coax with two other USB-coax converters (from Matrix Audio and M2Tech) and the difference was rather big: much more fluid and musical sound. I have 4 of your headphones and have heard the difference with them as well. Now I wonder: if you have had hard time noticing the difference with the Eitr, then the Eitr might not be *that* good as they say. Might be that my system (amp, cables, what else) is more resolving and that is why I hear more difference (my hearing is likely not better than yours). Could not yet get the Eitr in the EU unfortunately.


----------



## luckybaer

zolkis said:


> I have done the same experiment with the Mimby USB vs coax with two other USB-coax converters (from Matrix Audio and M2Tech) and the difference was rather big: much more fluid and musical sound. I have 4 of your headphones and have heard the difference with them as well. Now I wonder: if you have had hard time noticing the difference with the Eitr, then the Eitr might not be *that* good as they say. Might be that my system (amp, cables, what else) is more resolving and that is why I hear more difference (my hearing is likely not better than yours). Could not yet get the Eitr in the EU unfortunately.


I meant I had to listen to just the music and not multi-task while listening in order to notice a difference.  I did notice a difference, but it was not as though USB was unlistenable.  It was fine, but Eitr was obviously better.


----------



## AudioThief

I was originally looking at the Eitr to solve my noise issues from my USB which my amplifier failed to eliminate. Since then, I have went entirely the Stax route - which does not carry the usb noise - but I am thinking about getting the EItr to improve sound quality. I'm the sort of guy who (feel I)notice a difference between Spotify quality and Tidal quality (Tidal clearly better to my ears even if the application sucks). So I would certaintly appreciate sonic improvements. I think that at this point in my journey, any sound improvement for the price of the Eitr should be worth it lol.


----------



## zolkis

Indeed the Eitr may be at the best price point for the improvement it makes. I have heard slightly bigger improvement on USB with the microRendu than with USB to coax SPDIF converters (that may be inferior to the Eitr), and in addition to cleaner sound, the sound stage got better, too. The ultraRendu and the SoTM Ultra gear are supposed to improve even more, I may soon find out. However, the benefits depend on what DAC you use and what USB input it has (if any), plus the price point is quite high already. Probably it would make most sense to stop the "USB nervosa" investment at the Allo USBridge (it has good design as the Ethernet and USB buses are separate, unlike with the Raspberry Pi, and it's cheap), followed by the Eitr for coax if needed (it has good design and it's cheap).


----------



## jg1976

Ok. I am confused, the Eitr has Gen 5 usb. 
While Schiit says themselves, if you have Gen 5 usb you do not need to think about other USB devices such as "eitr" I guss..
Do I need a Eitr converter, if the DAC already has Gen 5 usb then? Is sound improved anyway?
Any comments or experience on this?


----------



## jcn3 (Feb 21, 2018)

jg1976 said:


> Ok. I am confused, the Eitr has Gen 5 usb.
> While Schiit says themselves, if you have Gen 5 usb you do not need to think about other USB devices such as "eitr" I guss..
> Do I need a Eitr converter, if the DAC already has Gen 5 usb then? Is sound improved anyway?
> Any comments or experience on this?



if you have a dac with gen 5 usb, there is no reason to use an eitr.  it's duplicative and adds complexity (and potential sources of noise) to your system.


----------



## RickB

jg1976 said:


> Ok. I am confused, the Eitr has Gen 5 usb.
> While Schiit says themselves, if you have Gen 5 usb you do not need to think about other USB devices such as "eitr" I guss..
> Do I need a Eitr converter, if the DAC already has Gen 5 usb then? Is sound improved anyway?
> Any comments or experience on this?



If the DAC already has Gen 5, then getting an Eitr is needless duplication.


----------



## ShredOhr (Feb 21, 2018)

Ok, its speculation time again...

For one, i have the Lindemann 24/192 DAC. Some info on its jitter reduction performance:

- USB interface is asynchronous using XMOS 24/192 processor (class 2 USB), capable of 500 Mips, jitter reduction to 50ps, and is up-sampling
- digital interface controller (WM8805) with efficient jitter reduction due to buffer storage (memory buffering of digital stream) and adaptive PLL
- guaranteed jitter level below 50ps
- further standardisation of input signals due to synchronous resampling with 24 bits and 192 kHz directly before the the converter module
- remaining jitter of the signal (not the clock) is below 50ps
- high-precision master clock with < 2.5ps timing jitter

Which solution may be more potent to improve the sound [noticebly!] and would you recommend something different than Eitr when it comes to bang for buck?

Lets say, on the on side we would have the Eitr converting USB to Coax @ 24/192, on the other side a cheaper unit (USB-Filter) for cleaning up the USB signal.

I mean, according to reviews, the Lindemann's USB input is very nicely done. Would i most probably still hear an noticable improvement to the audio through the Eitr going to Coax instead of USB (my music source is PC)?
People say, Coax is always the better way to go vs USB, anyways...

Or is the jitter reduction @ below 50ps good enough that something like the Eitr/USB-Filter would mean not much improvement?

Most probably the Lindemann does not have a linear power supply as its just a tiny wall mart (i could be wrong though)....so should i rather go the other way and uprade the power supply instead of the audio signal. More or less sonic improvent for the money?

I just figured the Lindemann is not a USB-powered dac hence the power supply, silly me.
So would a unit like the Schiit Wyrd or the DoodleBug still work with the Lindemann for improving the audio signal over USB?


----------



## exdmd

Actually if you plan on keeping the Lindemann you should probably get both an Eitr and LPS to replace the wall wart. The Sbooster BOTW P&P ECO 5-6V LPS is compatible with the Lindemann and will give you better SQ at about $380. I would get the Schiit Eitr first though. Forget the Wyrd or Doodlebug IMO.


----------



## zolkis (Feb 22, 2018)

To my understanding, Gen V takes USB and connects internally to the DAC interface (likely I2S).

The Eitr takes USB and generates SPDIF output that a DAC would need to transform to its internal interface. So Eitr is a man in the middle compared to the Gen V.

USB, SPDIF and I2S are quite EMF-noisy protocols. There have been attempts to decode USB to a parallel interface (by EC Designs in their Mosaic UV DAC), claiming to be a method that presents lower noise to the DAC. However, this is said to be still quite sensitive to USB input quality.

So I would say if you can get a DAC with the Gen V built in, go for it and forget the Eitr.
Otherwise get the Eitr and stop reading forums .

Of course, you can insert things like the ISORegen or a tx-USBultra or ultraRendu in front of the Gen V or Eitr if you want.

(Edit: sorry for one more opinion on the Eitr vs Gen 5, I answered before refreshing the thread in the browser).


----------



## Ableza

mswobo said:


> NOOB ?....i use a Rega DAC 1st generation...the usb input does not support 192 sample rate......will this Schiit  EITR upsample my streaming to 192 as the the coax input supports it?
> 
> thank you


No.  It is a USB-in S/PDIF-out device.  It is not a re-sampler.


----------



## gixxerwimp

Probably should have posted this here. 

https://www.head-fi.org/posts/14079587/


----------



## raf1919

wish i hadn't stumbled upon this thread.. looks like i'll be spending more money.   Surprised there aren't other options, like a PCI soundcard that would do that samething?


----------



## davide256

raf1919 said:


> wish i hadn't stumbled upon this thread.. looks like i'll be spending more money.   Surprised there aren't other options, like a PCI soundcard that would do that samething?


Kind of like wishing you could play good audio on the floor of a steel mill... too much background interference inside a PC to make good PCI D/A out an easy task for high quality audio. Easier to use an external asynch USB converter.


----------



## raf1919

Good analogy, makes sense.  Would this be noticeable on low end setup? I have vali2 and modi multi


----------



## davide256

raf1919 said:


> Good analogy, makes sense.  Would this be noticeable on low end setup? I have vali2 and modi multi


YMMV based on how much work you have put into source solution. I tend to replace asynch USB converters every year  and the Eitr is the least I've had to pay in the last 4 years
for a better converter. Its especially nice if you like music where tone color accuracy is all important... my older converters tended to what I would call a solid state sound, thinness
in harmonic structure.


----------



## crazychile

raf1919 said:


> Good analogy, makes sense.  Would this be noticeable on low end setup? I have vali2 and modi multi



This isn't what I would consider a low end setup. Cheap, but not low end. I upgraded my Bifrost MB to Gen 5 USB and the improvement was pretty noticeable. And the Bifrost MB is not really that much better sounding than the Modi MB from what others have said.


----------



## raf1919

crazychile said:


> This isn't what I would consider a low end setup. Cheap, but not low end. I upgraded my Bifrost MB to Gen 5 USB and the improvement was pretty noticeable. And the Bifrost MB is not really that much better sounding than the Modi MB from what others have said.



great to hear... i'm going to have to pick one up now... or sell my MB for bifrost.   What size chasis is the Eitr, does it stack with modi.


----------



## crazychile

raf1919 said:


> great to hear... i'm going to have to pick one up now... or sell my MB for bifrost.   What size chasis is the Eitr, does it stack with modi.



Check the website, but I'm pretty sure the Eitr is meant to stack with the mini chassis components like you have.


----------



## TheGame21x

raf1919 said:


> great to hear... i'm going to have to pick one up now... or sell my MB for bifrost.   What size chasis is the Eitr, does it stack with modi.


Yes, the Eitr is the same size as the rest of Schiit's mini chassis designs including the Magni and Modi.


----------



## raf1919

TheGame21x said:


> Yes, the Eitr is the same size as the rest of Schiit's mini chassis designs including the Magni and Modi.


great thanks


----------



## raf1919

So Instead of Eitr I just ended up Moving to the Bifrost w/ Gen5.   Definitely noticeable but I guess will never know if its gen5, dac, or even new amp.  but who cares I guess, listening to some Pink Floyd now and sounds amazing think I will stay with this combo for awhile.


----------



## whodiini

Question:  would this help in my setup

Currently;
Macmini (firewire) -> M-Audio610 firewire to SPDIF coax -> Apogee Big ben reclocker SPDIF to balanced -> elac/Audio alchemy DDP-1 DAC

Thinking of simplifying
Macmini (USB) -> EITR USB to SPDIF coax -> elac/Audio alchemy DDP-1 DAC

My current setup has been around for a while, when USB  was poor compared to firewire, and jitter was still an issue, but now with the new gen USB interfaces, and low jitter, wondering if I can simplify and get equivalent sound

Advice appreciated.


----------



## mbritt

whodiini said:


> Question:  would this help in my setup
> 
> Currently;
> Macmini (firewire) -> M-Audio610 firewire to SPDIF coax -> Apogee Big ben reclocker SPDIF to balanced -> elac/Audio alchemy DDP-1 DAC
> ...



It seems like an interesting experiment to for under $200 and it would definitely streamline your stack.  I’m shocked at the improvement in SQ the EITR added to my main stero rig with a MackBook Pro and I’d love to hear how it compares to a $1500 reclocker.


----------



## davide256

whodiini said:


> Question:  would this help in my setup
> 
> Currently;
> Macmini (firewire) -> M-Audio610 firewire to SPDIF coax -> Apogee Big ben reclocker SPDIF to balanced -> elac/Audio alchemy DDP-1 DAC
> ...


It should help. The current product closest to your 2005 device would be the Mutec MC3 + USB if you should find the Eitr doesn't satisfy


----------



## zalive

ShredOhr said:


> People say, Coax is always the better way to go vs USB, anyways...



Both USB and S/PDIF have their own technical issues, and the final result depends on both cabling and the implementation of the receiving side - clean transfer by quality cable is important, but also reclocking effort on the receiving side. Plus battleing noise received through cable. S/PDIF is prone to jitter a lot. USB on the other hand in its most common implementation (UAC1/UAC2, asynchronous isochronous protocol) is prone to some data loss, though you'll get less jitter than under S/PDIF. AES/EBU should be at least bit better than S/PDIF because of separate clock line/wire and because of better connectors used from audio perspective, but still using similar, bit outdated protocol.

In the end, USB or S/PDIF, it doesn't matter which one is used nearly as much as it matters how it is done. No wonder many digital devices manufacturers mention galvanic isolation, low noise power sources, noise filtering, reclocking with low jitter clocks etc. Whether you use USB or S/PDIF all mentioned is pretty much helpful for best results.


----------



## zalive

I've been using Eitr with MyDac and one ebay multibit NOS DAC (based on single TDA 1543). Source was Daphile installed on Atom based small Asus laptop. Music is from hard-disc connected through USB on laptop, plus various internet streamed radio stations. Here are impressions:

- Eitr has some great quality in the high end of frequency spectrum (compared on MyDac relative to direct USB connection with high quality AQ Coffee USB or Cardas Clear USB), it's capable of nice high frequency extension which connects great with the upper middle frequency spectrum, giving instruments a really nice timbre. Quality and length of a coax cable makes a sonical difference, Currently I'm using 40 cm long coax based on Supra Trico digital cable - I'm still not sure which length is the best, any input and experience with cable lengths is appreciated;
- Detailed sound is also Eitr's strength as well, it improved resolution with both DAC-s;
- I'm still not sure about the low end of spectrum performance, because there are other influences as well, but also it depends on DAC receiving end. With MyDac it seems bit of focus (phase?) is lost in the bass area, though spatial definition is nice, but bit of bass presence/focus is lost; could be DAC though, as results are better with the NOS DAC (however with that one I hear bit more jitter - the sound is opened up and with bit more detail;
- Eitr unfortunately doesn't handle well lower quality of internet radio streaming - glitches in digital data stream flow are being reproduced as audible clicks in sound when stream quality gets worse. Both MyDac and ebay NOS DAC handle this better when used through USB, especially the latter one; however if I use Eitr with the latter I get occasional silence periods for couple of second when listening to internet radio streams of lower quality, which I don't get with the same device if I use it alone;
- Parallel conection of both DAC-s through both USB directly and with Eitr through S/PDIF created noticeably more clicks and 'coughing' in sound, and I guess the reason is a ground loop which emerged; this is not really a problem though, but it made audio comparison less straightforward as I needed to reconnect devices each time.

In the end, I guess it depends a lot on quality of S/PDIF input and quality of cables, when comparisons are being made. On certain DACs Eitr can without a doubt offer improvement in sound, but no matter what Schiit marketing says, both digital cable type and its length do matter when it comes to quality of sonical results. But all in all, it has improved quality of sound through MyDac, while when compared to NOS DAC, I'm not sure - its sound is analogous and harmonious if used alone, Eitr alters it in a way in which you get something (details, highs extension) and lose something (bit of analogue like nature of sound). I'm even more on side to listen to this DAC alone, while with MyDax, definitely Eitr.

No other Schiit to compare it with or to, sorry


----------



## davide256

zalive said:


> I've been using Eitr with MyDac and one ebay multibit NOS DAC (based on single TDA 1543). Source was Daphile installed on Atom based small Asus laptop. Music is from hard-disc connected through USB on laptop, plus various internet streamed radio stations. Here are impressions:
> 
> - Eitr has some great quality in the high end of frequency spectrum (compared on MyDac relative to direct USB connection with high quality AQ Coffee USB or Cardas Clear USB), it's capable of nice high frequency extension which connects great with the upper middle frequency spectrum, giving instruments a really nice timbre. Quality and length of a coax cable makes a sonical difference, Currently I'm using 40 cm long coax based on Supra Trico digital cable - I'm still not sure which length is the best, any input and experience with cable lengths is appreciated;
> - Detailed sound is also Eitr's strength as well, it improved resolution with both DAC-s;
> ...


So to "cut to the chase" your experience is the Eitr sounds good with quality source but not so good when the source is sub par? Cause for some of us mp3 is a curse word


----------



## zalive (Mar 13, 2018)

davide256 said:


> So to "cut to the chase" your experience is the Eitr sounds good with quality source but not so good when the source is sub par? Cause for some of us mp3 is a curse word



Mp3 is not problem per se, quality of streaming suffers because of limited bandwidth problems of many internet stations. It's just that Eitr doesn't handle this situation well.

The issue with Eitr is similar to any other separate USB/SPDIF converter. You have double digital cabling. Asynchronous Isochronous USB transfer (UAC1 or UAC2) is lossy, it's hungry for a quality USB cable. S/PDIF is jittery protocol. So you'll introduce both some loss and some jitter, which can be minimized by using good digital cables (with S/PDIF coax length of cable is in stake as well). I think this is prerequisite to real improvements in sound, otherwise you just introduce too much additional issues which can negate its benefits.

With some coax cables, Eitr combo was not the winner.

I've used only quality quality USB cables proven through listening comparations to me, so there were no issues from that side. However I've never previously used coax so I'm still in the process of finding a good coax cable. But with S/PDIF it's more complex. With USB it's simple, shorter is better. With S/PDIF, you need a certain minimum cable length to allow rise time cycle to finish, but preferrably not much longer than this. And rise time specifications are different from (transmitter) device to device, and often they're not published. I'd love to know Eitr's rise time specification. Currently I've been using a 40 cm coax, but I should further experiment with lengths between this and 1m length to determine if this is a good length, or I need more length for less jitter.


----------



## RiflemanFirst (Mar 14, 2018)

Decided to order an Eitr this afternoon to give it a go with my Mimby & Magni 3 stack. I've been running it strictly via USB from my PC since I bought it last March. Hoping to have it by the weekend, fingers crossed!


----------



## decodm

RiflemanFirst said:


> Decided to order an Eitr this afternoon to give it a go with my Mimby & Magni 3 stack. I've been running it strictly via USB from my PC since I bought it last March. Hoping to have it by the weekend, fingers crossed!



I’m running the same setup. Very pleased with it.


----------



## riffrafff

On the Eitr web page, there is a photo of the component board.  There appears to be an RJ45 jack on one corner.  Any idea what this is for?


----------



## RiflemanFirst

riffrafff said:


> On the Eitr web page, there is a photo of the component board.  There appears to be an RJ45 jack on one corner.  Any idea what this is for?



Only taking a guess here, but I think it is probably used for updating/configuring the firmware on the USB chip during assembly. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Lopsy7

Has anyone gotten the Eitr to work with an android phone?


----------



## mroneto

RiflemanFirst said:


> Decided to order an Eitr this afternoon to give it a go with my Mimby & Magni 3 stack. I've been running it strictly via USB from my PC since I bought it last March. Hoping to have it by the weekend, fingers crossed!





decodm said:


> I’m running the same setup. Very pleased with it.



Exact same setup here as well. I don't think I can go back to straight USB (running from my cheapo Chromebook 11 anyways).
I am using one of those 3ft Monoprice coaxial cables with "fancy connectors":

https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=21679&seq=1&format=2

The cable itself (with the fabric covering) is about twice the thickness of the PYST RCA cables, and the connectors themselves are huge (about 1.25" long). Quite a nice cable for $4.

The only issue i've found is that the coaxial input on the Mimby seems to be more 'free-floating' than any of the RCA jacks and flexes around quite a bit if there is tension from the coax cable, etc. I doubt it is actually doing any damage, but something to keep in mind if you end up having a large plug hanging off the end of it.
The output side from the Eitr, however, seems much more solid and less prone to any movement.


----------



## ginetto61

zalive said:


> ... The issue with Eitr is similar to any other separate USB/SPDIF converter. You have double digital cabling. *Asynchronous Isochronous USB transfer (UAC1 or UAC2) is lossy, it's hungry for a quality USB cable...   *



Hi ! could you elaborate the statement in bold ?  do you mean that both asynchronous and isochronous USB transfers are lossy ?  from what i understand today with the vast majority of usb dacs  the usb transfer is asynchronous with some kind of signal buffering and precision clocking realized inside the dac.  Again from what i also understand if the usb input stage of the dac is well designed and built the quality of the usb cable is much less impacting on sound.   Of course i mean decent usb cable up to specs.


----------



## zolkis

Maybe it's been asked, but how does USB -> Eitr -> SPDIF -> Mimby compare to SPDIF -> Mimby?


----------



## zalive

ginetto61 said:


> Hi ! could you elaborate the statement in bold ?  do you mean that both asynchronous and isochronous USB transfers are lossy ?  from what i understand today with the vast majority of usb dacs  the usb transfer is asynchronous with some kind of signal buffering and precision clocking realized inside the dac.  Again from what i also understand if the usb input stage of the dac is well designed and built the quality of the usb cable is much less impacting on sound.   Of course i mean decent usb cable up to specs.



What you need to know first, it's *asynchronous isochronous* being used in UAC1 and UAC2 (USB Audio Class 1.0 and 2.0) standard specifications. There's more than one USB asynchronous mode within USB data tranfer protocols specification, Isochronous is one of them. Isochronous is not the same as Synchronous USB. 

Within UAC1 and UAC2 specifications, there's no implementation of packet resend. There's CRC included, but even if CRC fails no resend is being done, data is just forwarded to DAC.
Packet resend is normally being done in USB asynchronous bulk mode which is standardly used to transfer data - resend is being done whenever needed while uniformity of data stream through time domain is not important. Purpose of USB asynchronous isochronous is not necessarily to provide bit perfect data transfer. And so UAC1 and UAC2 are not made as for a perfect data transfer. Whoever said it's bit perfect, it's just a lie.

Though UAC1 and UAC2 are most common, there are other USB implementations. For example M2Tech used bulk mode asynchronous on their eariler implementations - a true bit perfect implementation, which requires regeneration/reclocking. Hegel's designer consider Synchronous USB is better with proper reclocking. Etc. However the advantage of UAC1 and UAC2 is compatibility with standard UAC1/2 drivers. All other implementations require proprietary drivers to work, which makes it complicated in majority of environments. 

Anyway, when you have a lossy protocol like UAC1/UAC2, then quality of USB cable does make difference. But it's not all. No DAC is completely digital device, it's a digital and analogue hybrid. Any noise passed, collected or induced within digital cable is harmful for analog circuits, so the ability of digital cable to defend from noise makes a difference - and USB standards provide only certain standard in this respect, which is not meant for a bit perfect transport without using resend.


----------



## ginetto61

Thank you very much indeed for the kind and very helpful advice.  I was clearly trivializing the all issue.  It is so much more complex that i thought.  
Actually i am quite lost now.  This usb thing is a nightmare.  I will focus on sound and try to get some soundstage.  Usually soundstage is a very challenging thing to get with digital.  And strong bass too.


----------



## zalive (Mar 15, 2018)

ginetto61 said:


> Thank you very much indeed for the kind and very helpful advice.  I was clearly trivializing the all issue.  It is so much more complex that i thought.
> Actually i am quite lost now.  This usb thing is a nightmare.  I will focus on sound and try to get some soundstage.  Usually soundstage is a very challenging thing to get with digital.  And strong bass too.



Absolutely, just focus on sound.
If you want a good, tight and deep bass, Cardas Clear USB was proven to me to be really good. It's a copper cable, but thin silver plated cables don't outperform it. A really good value for money and I can only recommend it. In my system it works well with Eitr.
Supra USB is on the other hand good value for money on the cheaper side, IMO. Plenty of juice in sound, but less smooth highs, compared to solid, pricier USBs.
When comparing to plain USB cables, practically any audiophile grade cable I tried made a difference in delivering a sound with significantly less noise. The rest was specific.


----------



## rayl

zalive said:


> What you need to know first, it's *asynchronous isochronous* being used in UAC1 and UAC2 (USB Audio Class 1.0 and 2.0) standard specifications. There's more than one USB asynchronous mode within USB data tranfer protocols specification, Isochronous is one of them. Isochronous is not the same as Synchronous USB.
> 
> Within UAC1 and UAC2 specifications, there's no implementation of packet resend. There's CRC included, but even if CRC fails no resend is being done, data is just forwarded to DAC.
> Packet resend is normally being done in USB asynchronous bulk mode which is standardly used to transfer data - resend is being done whenever needed while uniformity of data stream through time domain is not important. Purpose of USB asynchronous isochronous is not necessarily to provide bit perfect data transfer. And so UAC1 and UAC2 are not made as for a perfect data transfer. Whoever said it's bit perfect, it's just a lie.
> ...



Some drivers have error detection/retry added. Do we know if this is the case for Eitr?


----------



## ginetto61 (Mar 15, 2018)

zalive said:


> Absolutely, just focus on sound.
> If you want a good, tight and deep bass, Cardas Clear USB was proven to me to be really good. It's a copper cable, but thin silver plated cables don't outperform it. A really good value for money and I can only recommend it. In my system it works well with Eitr.
> Supra USB is on the other hand good value for money on the cheaper side, IMO. Plenty of juice in sound, but less smooth highs, compared to solid, pricier USBs.
> When comparing to plain USB cables, practically any audiophile grade cable I tried made a difference in delivering a sound with significantly less noise. The rest was specific.



Thanks again for the precious advice.  Still i feel that the performance of a very well designed and built usb to spdif converter should not vary remarkably using different combinations (USB and coaxials/AES) of cables of decent quality. Then i have also the feeling that in general balanced connections both digital and analog are intrinsically more resilient to noise and interferences.  For this i prefer AES cables.
I also understand that to make an excellent DDC is not a trivial task at all.  Thanks again.


----------



## zalive (Mar 15, 2018)

rayl said:


> Some drivers have error detection/retry added. Do we know if this is the case for Eitr?



AFAIK Eitr uses generic UAC2 drivers. But the device itself can do a good job on galvanic isolation and filtering the incoming noise. So device can be more or less sensitive to USB cables. In honesty, I didn't test fully how sensitive Eitr is to USB cable used. I might do that in future, out of curiosity.



ginetto61 said:


> Thanks again for the precious advice.  Still i feel that the performance of a very well designed and built usb to spdif converter should not vary remarkably using different combinations (USB and coaxials/AES) of cables of decent quality. Then i have also the feeling that in general balanced connections both digital and analog are intrinsically more resilient to noise and interferences.  For this i prefer AES cables.
> I also understand that to make an excellent DDC is not a trivial task at all.  Thanks again.



TBH I didn't play much with USB cables and Eitr, I've been using AQ Coffee and Cardas USB from before and both work well on various DAC's, same is with the Eitr. But I didn't compare them on Eitr to a generic USB cable yet.

S/PDIF is another story. Sound from QED digital coax of 1 m and self made Supra Trico cables of various length is quite different. QED with overblown but not best defined bass and rolled off (though natural sounding) treble sounds inferior. Also, sound through 40 cm Supra with vdH RCA connectors (screwing contact only, no soldering or crimping) or with Neutrik cheap connectors (gold plated brass) is again different, with Neutrik RCA cable sounding with bit more rolled off treble. Also length makes a difference in sound. I was comparing few days ago and I must admit I possibly like the best how 20 cm vdH connectors Supra Trico sounded even better than 40 cm with the same RCA connectors, though the difference was thinnest here, sound was pretty similar. I tried also 80 cm Supra coax with vdH connectors and again 20 cm one sounded better, having a better 'directness' in sound.

How different it is to you, how big the difference is, how important it is. it's up to a personal subjective evaluation, however one thing is true: until you try it it's speculation, only when you do try to compare it you can decide for yourself if it's audible or not to you, significant or not. But in the end, you decide for yourself.

You mention decent quality. Well when it comes to S/PDIF coax, some audiophile coax cable with single noise shielding use it naturally for the negative signal as well, having no other option. What do you think, does this compromise quality?

I received a recommendation for certain non-expensive Belkin cable (said to have outperformed many audiophile digital cables) and moderately expensive Puresonic gold plated RCA connectors (low on mass, copper used instead of brass). Connecters are ordered (thought on back order at web shop so it might take bit longer to receive them) and I'll solder it and test it gladly when ingredients arrive. Until then I must take some further tests on finding the best length. Whether it's better or not than current coax I use, I'm yet to hear, but looking forward to test it. I'm not certain of Supra's value as a digital coax. All I know is at least it uses double shielding, so you don't have to use its outer shield for signal.

AES/EBU is better than S/PDIF, independent clock signal will introduce less jitter, and connectors are also a better fit for digital audio and can meet specification impedance, unlike RCA.connectors. When this is an option, of course. It's pity (but typical) that worse options are used as a standard  anyway, perhaps because of this various digital RCA coaxes offer audible differences in sound related to cable, connectors and lenght. I wouln't wonder if there is less difference with AES/EBU.


----------



## rayl

zalive said:


> AFAIK Eitr uses generic UAC2 drivers. But the device itself can do a good job on galvanic isolation and filtering the incoming noise. So device can be more or less sensitive to USB cables. In honesty, I didn't test fully how sensitive Eitr is to USB cable used. I might do that in future, out of curiosity.
> 
> ... rest deleted...



I recall that it uses the C Media driver, i.e. not the built-in Windows one that MSFT OEMed from Thesycon.

I don't know much about the C Media driver.

I have not experienced any issues though... except for power line sensitivity.  (e.g. flicking on a  CFL bulb will cause a drop out most of the time for me.)


----------



## zalive

rayl said:


> I recall that it uses the C Media driver, i.e. not the built-in Windows one that MSFT OEMed from Thesycon.
> 
> I don't know much about the C Media driver.
> 
> I have not experienced any issues though... except for power line sensitivity.  (e.g. flicking on a  CFL bulb will cause a drop out most of the time for me.)



Quote from Schiit web:



			
				Schiit said:
			
		

> For Windows, start by simply plugging in the DAC via USB and see if it finds and installs drivers. Most newer Windows versions already have drivers for our stuff.
> You do not need drivers for Mac or for Linux distros that support UAC2.



Nothing from quote suggests Eitr/Gen 5 uses anything additional aside of UAC2. If those were better drivers and if Gen5 used a resend mode as well, I'd expect a certain recommendation from Schiit related to their driver.
Speaking of Windows, that reminds me I have to do a comparison of Daphile vs Windows Foobar2000 on Eitr. It's possible Eitr reclocks (inconsistent) win USB data stream much better than MyDac directly, for example.


----------



## ginetto61 (Mar 15, 2018)

zalive said:


> AFAIK Eitr uses generic UAC2 drivers. But the device itself can do a good job on galvanic isolation and filtering the incoming noise.
> So device can be more or less sensitive to USB cables. In honesty, I didn't test fully how sensitive Eitr is to USB cable used. I might do that in future, out of curiosity....



thanks a lot again for the very helpful advice.
I do no want to derail this very interesting thread but i would say that for decent i intend something that fullfil the requirements of the standard used.   Said very trivially as Always
In general i like when a cable designed for the purpose is used.  Like for instance in the case of probe cables for oscilloscopes.  So i much prefer a bnc with the correct impedance than a rca for spdif signal transfer duty. 
I have the feeling that starting with a RCA cable not intended for digital is not a sane start.
I like bnc so much more and i do not understand why they do not use it more commonly.  They can be very very cheap both male connectors and panel terminations. They have also a locking mechanism.   A much better solution than a RCA designed for analog applications.
My guess is that pro audio is a good reference for standards. In the end the recordings are made with pro equipment.  I have nothing against pro audio and my best dac is an Apogee Rosetta 200 that maybe it is not the best out there but sounds quite nice.   It has also some sort of internal reclocking but i am not an expert.  Actually i have also a Gustard X20 packerd away ... never used.  Brand new.  They speak well of this one.  I hope to be able to listen to it asap.


----------



## rayl

zalive said:


> Quote from Schiit web:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we are talking past each other.  I just double checked:






This is NOT the standard Windows driver from MSFT.  The Schiit web site is correct, bec the C Media driver is shipped with Windows (as are many drivers).  The web site only says you do not need to install something optional.  It does not say that EITR uses the standard USB 2.0 UAC driver from Microsoft.


----------



## rayl

Sorry, I forgot the 2nd screen shot.


----------



## jodokus

I'm thinking about switching from the Eitr to the Singxer F1, because the C-media asio driver keeps glitching with VB Asiobridge. I really don't want to because I really like the sound of the Eitr, but the glitches drive me mad (buffer 50ms)......


----------



## zalive

ginetto61 said:


> thanks a lot again for the very helpful advice.
> I do no want to derail this very interesting thread but i would say that for decent i intend something that fullfil the requirements of the standard used.   Said very trivially as Always
> In general i like when a cable designed for the purpose is used.  Like for instance in the case of probe cables for oscilloscopes.  So i much prefer a bnc than a rca for spdif transfer with correct impedance.   I have the feeling that starting with a RCA cable not intended for digital is not a sane start.
> I like bnc so much more and i do not understand why they do not use it more commonly.  They can be very very cheap both male connectors and panel terminations. They have also a locking mechanism and the contact appears very well done.   A much better solution than RCA.
> My guess is that pro audio is a good reference for standards. In the end the recordings are made with pro equipment.  I have nothing against pro audio and my best dac is an Apogee Rosetta 200 that maybe it is not the best out there but sounds quite nice.   It has also some sort of internal reclocking but i am not an expert.  Actually i have also a Gustard X20 packerd away ... never used.  Brand new.  They speak well of this one.  I hope to be able to listen to it asap.



Yes BNC is again better than RCA because of impedance matching. But its high mass is no luck. It would be interesting to compare best possible BNC connectors with the best possible (low mass, gold/silver/rhodium plated pure copper) RCA connectors.

Eitr might have offered more connection options. Why not AES/EBU support and BNC included? But they chose the simplest/cheapest approach.


----------



## jcn3

jodokus said:


> I'm thinking about switching from the Eitr to the Singxer F1, because the C-media asio driver keeps glitching with VB Asiobridge. I really don't want to because I really like the sound of the Eitr, but the glitches drive me mad (buffer 50ms)......



i wasn't particularly happy with the f-1 -- i'd figure out the issues you're having.  i've got no issues with the gen 5 board in my yggy.  i simply connected my yggy to my win10 pc and it identified the driver that @rayl shows in the screen shot three posts above.  do make sure that any other drivers are uninstalled.


----------



## jodokus

jcn3 said:


> i wasn't particularly happy with the f-1 -- i'd figure out the issues you're having.  i've got no issues with the gen 5 board in my yggy.  i simply connected my yggy to my win10 pc and it identified the driver that @rayl shows in the screen shot three posts above.  do make sure that any other drivers are uninstalled.



I tried everything I could (energy settings Win 10, bios settings, fresh install, different usb ports) but I can't figure it out...... Any ideas?


----------



## zalive

rayl said:


> I think we are talking past each other.  I just double checked:
> 
> This is NOT the standard Windows driver from MSFT.  The Schiit web site is correct, bec the C Media driver is shipped with Windows (as are many drivers).  The web site only says you do not need to install something optional.  It does not say that EITR uses the standard USB 2.0 UAC driver from Microsoft.



It says it uses standard UAC2 drivers for Mac and Linux, meaning it's fully UAC2 compliant. Meaning any UAC2 compliant Windows driver should work.


----------



## rayl

zalive said:


> It says it uses standard UAC2 drivers for Mac and Linux, meaning it's fully UAC2 compliant. Meaning any UAC2 compliant Windows driver should work.



Of course, but then you lose WASAPI (and also have to manually downgrade from c-media).  This is true for most DACs on Windows.... but my real question was, let's say we just install EITR using the documented installation instructions (which is to just plug it in). Then you get CMedia.  Does CMedia handle retransmiting dropped data.  That was my only question.


----------



## zalive

rayl said:


> Of course, but then you lose WASAPI (and also have to manually downgrade from c-media).  This is true for most DACs on Windows.... but my real question was, let's say we just install EITR using the documented installation instructions (which is to just plug it in). Then you get CMedia.  Does CMedia handle retransmiting dropped data.  That was my only question.



I tried to explain this, I don't find it likely. It means Eitr should support both standard UAC2 (no resend) and asynchronous USB with resend. And it should also recognize from the data stream recieved which driver is on the other side to know which communication to use. I don't find it likely Schiit implemented two protocols under one device. And even if they did, I find it less likely they wouldn't recommend drivers which support improved protocol.


----------



## alpovs

zalive said:


> I tried to explain this, I don't find it likely. It means Eitr should support both standard UAC2 (no resend) and asynchronous USB with resend. And it should also recognize from the data stream recieved which driver is on the other side to know which communication to use. I don't find it likely Schiit implemented two protocols under one device. And even if they did, I find it less likely they wouldn't recommend drivers which support improved protocol.


They could just implement a single protocol with resend. Then with the UAC2 Eitr just doesn't get the requested resent packets.


----------



## RiflemanFirst

My Eitr arrived this morning and I promptly installed it in my Mimby/Magni3 stack. My PC detected and applied the proper drivers for it without issues upon plugging it in. Initial impressions are that the sound is definitely cleaner with a bit more airiness vs simply running the Mimby via USB. I like it! Definitely glad I gave the Eitr a try before going all out on a completely new DAC/amp setup.


----------



## ginetto61 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi again.
Does the Eitr work also with a *USB signal only cable* (i.e. with ground and +5VDC wires disconnected) ?  From the source i mean. 
thanks


----------



## Letmebefrank

ginetto61 said:


> Hi again.
> Does the Eitr work also with a *USB signal only cable* (i.e. with ground and +5VDC wires disconnected) ?  From the source i mean.
> thanks



No, the power supply is for the coax output side of the eitr, the USB side is powered by the source. This allows them to completely isolate both sides from each other.


----------



## ginetto61 (Mar 19, 2018)

Letmebefrank said:


> No, the power supply is for the coax output side of the eitr, *the USB side is powered by the source*.
> This allows them to completely isolate both sides from each other.


Hi and thanks for the kind reply. Could there be any issue for voltage noise from the source ? i mean for the Eitr performance.


----------



## Letmebefrank

ginetto61 said:


> Hi and thanks for the kind reply.  No issue for voltage noise from the source ?



I didn't have any noise issues before adding eitr, but eliminating USB noise is one of the key benefits of eitr, thanks to that isolation.


----------



## file1man

zalive said:


> Mp3 is not problem per se, quality of streaming suffers because of limited bandwidth problems of many internet stations. It's just that Eitr doesn't handle this situation well.
> 
> The issue with Eitr is similar to any other separate USB/SPDIF converter. You have double digital cabling. Asynchronous Isochronous USB transfer (UAC1 or UAC2) is lossy, it's hungry for a quality USB cable. S/PDIF is jittery protocol. So you'll introduce both some loss and some jitter, which can be minimized by using good digital cables (with S/PDIF coax length of cable is in stake as well). I think this is prerequisite to real improvements in sound, otherwise you just introduce too much additional issues which can negate its benefits.
> 
> ...


Uptone usb regenerator $375 has a usb in & usb out, attaches w their proprietary connector to your dac.might that be a better solution than an eitr since it is only usb, no coax jitter problems?


----------



## exdmd

Well I see people selling their Uptone usb regenerators to buy Eitrs that should give a clue.


----------



## ginetto61 (Mar 21, 2018)

When i see a cheap RCA connector used for a spdif coax out on high quality audio equipment i get mad.  I understand it is a common standard by now. Unfortunately.
For toys i agree it can be enough.  But even for high end equipment ? Unbelievable.
*Why not looking at the connectors used for digital scope probes ?*  there was already a very good and proven standard there good up to 1GHz !!!

https://www.picotech.com/accessories/active-oscilloscope-probes/tetris-1-ghz-active-probe

They prefer instead to use a multidollar fancy cable with Golden wires that in no way can match the quality of the above mentioned fit for purpose standard.  And then they talk about difference in sounds, and so on.
I get mad.  This is perverse. 
Sincerely.


----------



## zalive

file1man said:


> Uptone usb regenerator $375 has a usb in & usb out, attaches w their proprietary connector to your dac.might that be a better solution than an eitr since it is only usb, no coax jitter problems?



Well if I'm bugged with some internet station which cause dropouts but I still like listening to it (for the example, Canadian American Roots, great folk station with excellent choice of music but streaming quality is not the best), I can always use another DAC, or connect MyDac directly through USB. I wouldn't be willing to invest that much as for Uptone.

However I've seen on another internet board that clicking was not unusual for some users which used linux based solutions like RPi (mine is Daphile on a laptop which is Linux based as well). I should also check the AC voltage from the wall wart. 
What now crosses my mind is that I had more problems in this respect with two DAC's connected simultaneously on laptop. And I use external USB HDD which is completely USB powered. Possibly insufficient USB voltage might be the problem? Eitr uses it.
I might try replacing external HDD with another one which is not USB powered.


----------



## exdmd (Mar 21, 2018)

file1man said:


> Uptone usb regenerator $375 has a usb in & usb out, attaches w their proprietary connector to your dac.might that be a better solution than an eitr since it is only usb, no coax jitter problems?



Found this on another forum might help out:


> Well I've had a chance now to hear the Eitr and compare it to Uptone Audio USB Regen (orange I believe) on my EAR DAcute, which does not have asynchronous USB. Previous devices have all made the DAC sound worse, you named it I've probably tried it. This* Eitr does sound better than the Uptone Audio Regen*, but for my DAC, it doesn't blow it away. Soundstage is better, treble and transients are tighter. All of which is good and it's what I'd recommend for this DAC. The thing I find most intriguing is for the first time, I can't hear any difference in USB cables. I know it's unpopular to say that they make a difference, but I've heard it and can't deny it. With the Eitr, I can't tell the difference between a fancy Furutech cable and a Amazon Basics cable.


----------



## motberg

exdmd said:


> Found this on another forum might help out:



The 375 dollar device is the ISORegen
https://uptoneaudio.com/products/iso-regen
completely different than the original Regen

besides, that.. one is a USB>SPDIF convertor, the other is a USB>USB  regenerator.. comparing the two is ridiculous.


----------



## alpovs

motberg said:


> The 375 dollar device is the ISORegen
> https://uptoneaudio.com/products/iso-regen
> completely different than the original Regen
> 
> besides, that.. one is a USB>SPDIF convertor, the other is a USB>USB  regenerator.. comparing the two is ridiculous.


Why is it ridiculous? They were made to serve the same purpose. Weren't they?


----------



## zalive

alpovs said:


> Why is it ridiculous? They were made to serve the same purpose. Weren't they?



Primary purpose of USB/SPDIF converters is to provide link between SPDIF DACs and computer audio.
Stuff like reclocking/regen, galvanic isolation, noise filtering or providing cleaner voltage are additional benefits to converters, if implemented in device.
To use USB/SPDIF converters for USB supported DACs is kind of anomaly. It's useful only because USB inputs of those DAC's are not in the same level. Because, after all, those devices are USB inputs as well.


----------



## exdmd

That which works is good. Spend all the money you want on USB regenerators I will stay with Eitr


----------



## Ableza

motberg said:


> besides, that.. one is a USB>SPDIF convertor, the other is a USB>USB  regenerator.. comparing the two is ridiculous.


I was just about to post the same comment.  Apples and oranges.


----------



## ahmedie (Mar 29, 2018)

deleted


----------



## 2bxfile

Hello:

Re:  I have a very elementary question regarding the ElTR and it's implementation into creating a very simple 2 channel computer audio system.

My Cambridge amplifier already has an onboard DAC which I want to use.  Can I simply have a laptop going into the ElTR and then the ElTR going into my Cambridge via coaxial cable to play my laptop's audio files?  Is it that simple?  

Thanks so much


----------



## mbritt

2bxfile said:


> Hello:
> 
> Re:  I have a very elementary question regarding the ElTR and it's implementation into creating a very simple 2 channel computer audio system.
> 
> ...


That’s exactly how it works.  I’ve got mine set up MacBook Pro USB out to EITR coax out to Marantz Receiver’s coax input.


----------



## 2bxfile

mbritt said:


> That’s exactly how it works.  I’ve got mine set up MacBook Pro USB out to EITR coax out to Marantz Receiver’s coax input.



Excellent!  Thanks mbritt.  If you could indulge me in another question.  Other than playing my stored computer audio WAV and Flac files, can you also play Youtube videos and stream music with my above described ElTR setup?  Please forgive the simplicity of my queries.

Thanks


----------



## 2bxfile

2bxfile said:


> Excellent!  Thanks mbritt.  If you could indulge me in another question.  Other than playing my stored computer audio WAV and Flac files, can you also play Youtube videos and stream music with my above described ElTR setup?  Please forgive the simplicity of my queries.
> 
> Thanks



I think I can answer my own question now upon further reflection:  Yes, of course the above ElTR setup will do this.


----------



## mswobo

I have a question on this product ...

I stream from my computer to Brooklyn DAC using a USB cable. What will this product do if I use between my computer and DAC. Will it improve my audio? What is this product for? A total NOOB to streaming here....Thank you....the DAC goes to a Rogue 99 preamp with M180 monoblocks to Vandesrsteen 2ce's.


----------



## Ghosthouse

mswobo said:


> I have a question on this product ...
> 
> I stream from my computer to Brooklyn DAC using a USB cable. What will this product do if I use between my computer and DAC. Will it improve my audio? What is this product for? A total NOOB to streaming here....Thank you....the DAC goes to a Rogue 99 preamp with M180 monoblocks to Vandesrsteen 2ce's.



If your DAC will already accept USB input direct from your computer, you might not meet the Eitr.  It is a USB to SPDIF converter, so I'm using it with a DAC that does not accommodate USB input.


----------



## exdmd

mswobo said:


> I have a question on this product ...
> 
> I stream from my computer to Brooklyn DAC using a USB cable. What will this product do if I use between my computer and DAC. Will it improve my audio? What is this product for? A total NOOB to streaming here....Thank you....the DAC goes to a Rogue 99 preamp with M180 monoblocks to Vandesrsteen 2ce's.



I am also using a Brooklyn DAC+ streaming USB > Eitr > S/PDIF input on the DAC+. It will definitely improve your sound quality: lower noise floor, better clarity and dynamic range. Read the description at Schiit. Try for yourself send it back if you don't like it (you will.) You should  use a 75 Ohm cable to connect the output of the Eitr to the Brooklyn. After you get an Eitr consider using a linear power supply to power the Brooklyn rather than using the internal switching power supply for even better sound quality.


----------



## thebkt

Ghosthouse said:


> If your DAC will already accept USB input direct from your computer, you might not meet the Eitr.  It is a USB to SPDIF converter, so I'm using it with a DAC that does not accommodate USB input.


Depending on the DAC and it's USB implementation then the Eitr is potentially still a good choice.  For example, I noticed a clear improvement when using the Eitr with my Mimby.  On the flip side, I just got a AGD R2R 1 + USB Isolator upgrade and used the Eitr with it for a few days, then switched to direct USB into the DAC and noticed no loss in quality.  Admittedly, that's simply a very early impression and definitely not a definitive conclusion.  

For anyone considering using an Eitr with a higher tier DAC, I'd highly suggest looking into any available information on its USB implementation.  If the DAC has solid isolation and such, you probably don't need an Eitr.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Ghosthouse said:


> If your DAC will already accept USB input direct from your computer, you might not meet the Eitr.  It is a USB to SPDIF converter, so I'm using it with a DAC that does not accommodate USB input.



Pardon the typo, that should read, "...you might not NEED the Eitr."  Emphasis on "might" as per subsequent responses from others.


----------



## mswobo

exdmd said:


> I am also using a Brooklyn DAC+ streaming USB > Eitr > S/PDIF input on the DAC+. It will definitely improve your sound quality: lower noise floor, better clarity and dynamic range. Read the description at Schiit. Try for yourself send it back if you don't like it (you will.) You should  use a 75 Ohm cable to connect the output of the Eitr to the Brooklyn. After you get an Eitr consider using a linear power supply to power the Brooklyn rather than using the internal switching power supply for even better sound quality.



I am looking into linear supplies...so you have any you would recommend?


----------



## exdmd (Apr 6, 2018)

mswobo said:


> I am looking into linear supplies...so you have any you would recommend?



That's an easy one to answer. If you want to spend under $400 get the Sbooster and set to 13.2 volts. Available on Amazon. Cost no object go for Uptone Audio JS-2 at $925. I use the Sbooster, could not justify a $925 LPS for a $2195 DAC. Others have and love the JS-2. IMO the Sbooster is a bargain.

Update: Though some reviewers have recommended setting Sbooster at 13.2 V with the Brooklyn if the voltage at your wall is high you may get drop outs playing MQA files streamed through Tidal. Blue light would intermittently go out for a few seconds, you can hear SQ degrade, then MQA comes back on. Switching Sbooster back to 12 V solved the problem for me.


----------



## whodiini

davide256 said:


> It should help. The current product closest to your 2005 device would be the Mutec MC3 + USB if you should find the Eitr doesn't satisfy



Thanks.  Wasn’t aware of The mutec.  Just bought one and received it today.  Will try to compare with the Big Ben.  

So far tried Mac mini usb -> audio alchemy and sounded digital at its worst
Inserted the mutec and much much better.  Not sure if it is as good as the FireWire to Big Ben but it sure is simpler and no drivers needed.


----------



## 2bxfile

Greetings:  

I'm going to order the Eltr soon to place between a laptop and my integrated amp's internal DAC: it will be a simple 2 channel listening computer system at first.  

I need to purchase a new laptop and was wondering if there are any features I should look for or want in a laptop in order to satisfy a computer audio setup with the Eltr?    It will be a Windows 10 laptop that I'm looking for.

Thanks,


----------



## exdmd

There has been some posts that a SSD can sound better than a HDD. Problem is most laptops use a small SSD in combination with a larger HDD. If I was in the market for a new Win 10 laptop I would look for a 500 MB to 1 TB HDD *only* and 16 GB RAM.


----------



## thebkt

exdmd said:


> There has been some posts that a SSD can sound better than a HDD. Problem is most laptops use a small SSD in combination with a larger HDD. If I was in the market for a new Win 10 laptop I would look for a 500 MB to 1 TB HDD *only* and 16 GB RAM.


SSD sounding better than a mechanical drive is just ridiculous. Unless there's audible distortion bring transmitted through the USB cable from the moving parts of the mechanical drive (safe to say, I'm sure there ain't) then it would sound identical.

The exact same ones and zeros are being sent out of the PC, it's just a matter of how many arrive intact. Any decent cable to a solid DAC/converter (eitr) will be all you need.


----------



## 2bxfile

Thanks for the suggestions gents - appreciate it.


----------



## exdmd

whodiini said:


> Thanks.  Wasn’t aware of The mutec.  Just bought one and received it today.  Will try to compare with the Big Ben.
> 
> So far tried Mac mini usb -> audio alchemy and sounded digital at its worst
> Inserted the mutec and much much better.  Not sure if it is as good as the FireWire to Big Ben but it sure is simpler and no drivers needed.



Schiit Eitr rated equal or better than Mutec MC-3 at the S/PDIF Battle: Mutec, Singxer, Lynx, Rednet, Eitr, Et Al.


----------



## whodiini

My 2 hour initial listen was interesting.  The mutec sounded different than my FireWire to spdif to Big Ben to aes/ebu.  Need more extended tests.  The mutec was more analog sounding and less high frequencies (less hash?). Whereas the Big Ben preserved the same sound but made it better.  Too bad the eitr doesn’t do aes ebu.  Maybe I will do a comparison if I can get a cheap eitr on eBay to do an a b.


----------



## davide256

zalive said:


> Primary purpose of USB/SPDIF converters is to provide link between SPDIF DACs and computer audio.
> Stuff like reclocking/regen, galvanic isolation, noise filtering or providing cleaner voltage are additional benefits to converters, if implemented in device.
> To use USB/SPDIF converters for USB supported DACs is kind of anomaly. It's useful only because USB inputs of those DAC's are not in the same level. Because, after all, those devices are USB inputs as well.


asynch USB reclockers improve every year and get cheaper. Schiit is one of the few that recognize this and make the USB section in their DAC's one that can be upgraded after purchase.


----------



## davide256

mswobo said:


> I am looking into linear supplies...so you have any you would recommend?


I consider the SoTM SPS-500 to be outstanding and it offers 4 voltage settings. Steer clear of the ones that don't offer voltage output flexibility
as your PS voltage needs will change as equipment is upgraded/swapped.


----------



## davide256

exdmd said:


> Schiit Eitr rated equal or better than Mutec MC-3 at the S/PDIF Battle: Mutec, Singxer, Lynx, Rednet, Eitr, Et Al.


That's if you are ok with being limited to coax... and YMMV based on DAC used.


----------



## thebkt

It's also $179 compared to... waaaaaaay more.


----------



## MementoMori99 (Apr 2, 2018)

I was thinking about installing an Eitr between my iPhone 6s and Chord Mojo.  Of course, I would be using a CCK.  Has anyone had any success running this combo without a powered usb hub?  Has anyone had any success running this combo period?


----------



## file1man

exdmd said:


> There has been some posts that a SSD can sound better than a HDD. Problem is most laptops use a small SSD in combination with a larger HDD. If I was in the market for a new Win 10 laptop I would look for a 500 MB to 1 TB HDD *only* and 16 GB RAM.


reading those posts about ssd vs hd drives improve music sound- makes no sense whatsoever. ssd is much faster sorting and sending the music files, that it I expect.


----------



## file1man

mswobo said:


> I am looking into linear supplies...so you have any you would recommend?


uptone audio LPS 1.2 linear power supply $435 or sbooster( its huge and heavy)


----------



## davide256

MementoMori99 said:


> I was thinking about installing an Eitr between my iPhone 6s and Chord Mojo.  Of course, I would be using a CCK.  Has anyone had any success running this combo without a powered usb hub?  Has anyone had any success running this combo period?


I do this already with a Metrum Octave because iPhone6 is an excellent Roon endpoint. Its good for about 4-6 hours of play before iPhone battery exhaust with the USB2 version of CCK. You can also get the later USB3 CCK version which has a thunderbolt socket allowing you to connect an Ankar battery for external power and that can run for about 24 hours before battery exhaust., a good way to avoid wear and tear on the internal IPhone battery.


----------



## MementoMori99

davide256 said:


> I do this already with a Metrum Octave because iPhone6 is an excellent Roon endpoint. Its good for about 4-6 hours of play before iPhone battery exhaust with the USB2 version of CCK. You can also get the later USB3 CCK version which has a thunderbolt socket allowing you to connect an Ankar battery for external power and that can run for about 24 hours before battery exhaust., a good way to avoid wear and tear on the internal IPhone battery.



Thank you.


----------



## Elluzion

Is the Eitr worth it for my setup?

the only advantage I see is going from a USB 2 to USB 5 setup, is there that much difference?

currently i have MacBook -> Modi Multibit -> Jotunheim 
but i'm considering throwing the Eitr in there. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## thebkt

Elluzion said:


> Is the Eitr worth it for my setup?
> 
> the only advantage I see is going from a USB 2 to USB 5 setup, is there that much difference?
> 
> ...


Adding the Eitr ahead of my Mimby worked well for me, I was more than happy with the purchase!


----------



## Elluzion

thebkt said:


> Adding the Eitr ahead of my Mimby worked well for me, I was more than happy with the purchase!



Awesome, thank you for sharing


----------



## DamageInc77

I also added an Eitr in front of my Modi Multibit and I'm glad I did.


----------



## exdmd

I'm using an Eitr before a Brooklyn DAC+ and sound is improved over using USB in.


----------



## jg1976

So, I sold my modi multibit, replaced it with a used Benchmark Dac1. And wow! Amazing sound..

I also bought a good usb-cable from Audioquest (Carbon). 

If I also invest in a Eitr, meaning there will be another cable, a good spdif-cable, do you think this will improve the setup? The Benchmark is just amazing as it is, but you are always open to improvement...


----------



## Elluzion

Awesome guys, I’m definitely going to get one. If anyone is looking to get rid of theirs please let me know


----------



## Zbell

Hey All - Does anyone know if the Eitr will help reduce/completely eliminate a ground loop issue I'm currently having with my set up?  My PC for some reason is causing awful ground loop noise via usb (especially with my tube amp), so I'm only using optical right now. However I would love to go back to usb if possible, so I'm wondering if this will fix my problem?


----------



## zalive

@Zbell : can you describe your chain, specifically - where's the loop in your system?


----------



## Zbell

zalive said:


> @Zbell : can you describe your chain, specifically - where's the loop in your system?



PC Mobo USB Port  - Emotiva XDA-2 (recently sold - planning to get Mimby) - Bottlehead Crack - HD600s

I've isolated the PC as being the likely culprit, because when using a laptop as source I didn't get the ground loop issues.


----------



## DamageInc77

Zbell said:


> PC Mobo USB Port  - Emotiva XDA-2 (recently sold - planning to get Mimby) - Bottlehead Crack - HD600s
> 
> I've isolated the PC as being the likely culprit, because when using a laptop as source I didn't get the ground loop issues.


Have you tried a powered usb hub?


----------



## Zbell

DamageInc77 said:


> Have you tried a powered usb hub?


Not yet, but I'll try it out


----------



## ZenErik

Pilotter said:


> I use the M2tech Hiface Two SPDIF-converter together with a powered USB-hub. My question is would I gain in SQ with the EITR? Or would replacing my USB hub with a AQVOX power supply do the same job well?


Not exactly the same, but I am also interested in Hiface Two vs Eitr comparisons. My Metrum Onyx seems to use the Hiface Two internally for USB out. At least that's what it says when I connect it to my PC via USB. I've had a hard time finding information.

I will also try to do comparisons myself as I do own an Eitr, but I'm interested in impressions from others too.


----------



## officerdibble

If I used this from my Mac mini on USB into my Hugo 2's coaxial input would I be able to use higher than 24/192 files? Anyone compared this with the ISO Regen LPS-1 combo? Cheers!


----------



## jcn3

no, you'd be limited to 24/192 as specified on the schiit web site.


----------



## officerdibble

jcn3 said:


> no, you'd be limited to 24/192 as specified on the schiit web site.



Thanks! That's really useful. Bit of a face palm me not getting the info from the Schiit Site!


----------



## exdmd

officerdibble said:


> If I used this from my Mac mini on USB into my Hugo 2's coaxial input would I be able to use higher than 24/192 files? Anyone compared this with the ISO Regen LPS-1 combo? Cheers!



I'd also be interested in a shoot out between the Eitr and the ISO Regen/LPS-1. Can't find one online yet.


----------



## Elluzion

I decided instead of getting the Eitr to go with my modi multibit to just get the bitfrost multibit with gen 5 usb. i prefer an all in one and it has a much better power cable.


----------



## thebkt

Elluzion said:


> I decided instead of getting the Eitr to go with my modi multibit to just get the bitfrost multibit with gen 5 usb. i prefer an all in one and it has a much better power cable.


From all the research I did before getting a Mimby (and eventually the Eitr), that's a more than viable way to do it, netting you basically the same performance.  You also save on power outlets needed


----------



## davide256 (Apr 12, 2018)

exdmd said:


> I'd also be interested in a shoot out between the Eitr and the ISO Regen/LPS-1. Can't find one online yet.


That's not quite right... think of the ISO Regen as an aftermarket mod for a stock engine (EITR). It makes fine improvements in detail transparency and high frequency resolution. Useful on a highly resolving
system but a waste if you  are trying to "turbocharge a Corolla". I enjoy what it does in the chain feeding Eitr and occasionally I take the ISO REGEN out just to remind myself what the difference is but its not a make or break difference. I use an HDPLex as PS vs LPS-1


----------



## ahmedie (Apr 13, 2018)

I could not use Eitr with HQPlayer because it only play for 3 minutes and then distort so much and fail to play. The first 3 minutes sound out of this world though LOL. Is there anyone successful with HQPlayer? Edit: I was able to make it work by selecting poly-sinc-xtr filter and 192k rate , for some reason Eitr does not accept 176k


----------



## VRacer-111 (Apr 14, 2018)

Went ahead and final got an EITR after wanting it for a while since my STAX SR-L300LEs finally came in a week ago. Also ordered a Benchmark RCA to BNC cable to go from EITR output to the Gustard X20U BNC input (already have RCA and optical inputs being used by my OPPO Blu-ray player and XBox One respectively). EITR came in yesterday and the Benchmark RCA - BNC cable today. Connected it via RCA-RCA last night to test it out. Setup is STAX SR-L300LE <- Mjolnir Audio SRD-7 energizer <- NAD C275BEE stereo amp <- Schiit Loki <- Gustard X20U DAC <- Schiit EITR <- Windows 10 laptop w Foobar2K and FLAC files. I do hear an improvement in sound.

This track is one I knew I wanted to first use to try and help understand the difference:



The 3:15 on short span with all the cymbal work... was more of a 'choppy digital crashing' sound with the Gustard USB input. Sound with EITR is more detailed and finnessed with a better sense of them actually being cymbals. Overall as well, there seems to be a little more of a sense/presence of the room -  there is a little more feel/definition to the recording/performance space it seems. That's about all right now I can tell.

Also listened to this song, as the 24bit, 44.1kHz, 1556Kbps download has very nice micro detail throughout, and the album as a whole impresses with it's detail and clarity/dynamics:



Seems a slight edge has been taken off and the details and everything just seems smoother/less harsh... but still as detailed as ever, or even very slightly more.

I do think I'll be keeping the EITR in my setup...it seems to perform like everyone has said...not HUGE differences, but seemingly noticeable differences.







P.S. I don't like the white LEDs Schiit uses...a cutting mat, 6 layers of Kapton tape, 1/8" precision hole punch, and a ball peen hammer works wonders to fix it...


----------



## ahmedie

Expensive dacs does not need Eitr as they will have similar or even higher jitter block technologies. For cheaper DACs eitr improve sound so much !


----------



## 2bxfile

Hello:  

My simple computer audio chain will consists of the following when I purchase an eltr:  laptop>eltr>amp with onboard DAC>loudspeakers.  My question is, should I expect any deterioration in sound quality because this setup will not be hard wired but will be running wifi?  Should I expect anything else with this setup that I might not have considered if I plan on using just wifi?

Thanks,


----------



## zalive

ahmedie said:


> Expensive dacs does not need Eitr as they will have similar or even higher jitter block technologies. For cheaper DACs eitr improve sound so much !



It should be so, but the price tag doesn't guarantee that particular DAC has best possible tech solution for USB circuitry. It's not all about price, it's about its designer's skill too.


----------



## davide256

2bxfile said:


> Hello:
> 
> My simple computer audio chain will consists of the following when I purchase an eltr:  laptop>eltr>amp with onboard DAC>loudspeakers.  My question is, should I expect any deterioration in sound quality because this setup will not be hard wired but will be running wifi?  Should I expect anything else with this setup that I might not have considered if I plan on using just wifi?
> 
> Thanks,



Sounds like you are doing Tidal, Spotify or some other streaming service. If your video streaming is good, then your audio will be as good as it can be with the gear you have. However
Windows  is frustrating for audio quality, you may find over time that you want better for a USB audio source


----------



## DougD

davide256 said:


> That's if you are ok with being limited to coax... and YMMV based on DAC used.



"Limited to coax" ... hmmm, I'm not sure what you're getting at ... could you please explain ?


----------



## davide256

DougD said:


> "Limited to coax" ... hmmm, I'm not sure what you're getting at ... could you please explain ?


The only output it has is coax, the possible options a DAC can accept also include AES, BNC, I2S and Toslink. If your DAC sounds better using an option other than
coax, the Eitr may not be your best choice


----------



## 2bxfile

davide256 said:


> Sounds like you are doing Tidal, Spotify or some other streaming service. If your video streaming is good, then your audio will be as good as it can be with the gear you have. However
> Windows  is frustrating for audio quality, you may find over time that you want better for a USB audio source



Thanks so much David for responding.  

Just to give a run down on what I'm looking to achieve:  Right now I have no computer audio, only listening to CD.  What I will be doing first off is listening to my WAV audio files that I have on my external hard drive which the eltr will help me achieve, for right now I need this digital converter to access my integrated's onboard DAC via coax for it does not have usb.  Then I want to purchase and implement a monitor via hdmi to access internet videos.  And then finally, to download Foobar or purchase JRiver to stream audio files.

1.  You stated, "However Windows is frustrating for audio quality, you may find over time that you want better for a USB audio source"  Would you clarify this for me (I'm a bit green) so that I can fully understand your meaning?

2.  You also stated, "If your video streaming is good, then your audio will be as good as it can be with the gear you have."  Are you saying here that when I get my music player of choice operating, that if it streams let's say video of any sort eg. music videos at a certain level of quality, then the audio part will be as equal in quality?

Yes, I'll be running Windows 10.  I hope not to have too many headaches with this operating system and the eltr.  I was once running Foobar 2000 with my WAV files by means of a Singster F1 and had no problems in this area.  

Thanks again,


----------



## DougD

davide256 said:


> The only output it has is coax, the possible options a DAC can accept also include AES, BNC, I2S and Toslink. If your DAC sounds better using an option other than
> coax, the Eitr may not be your best choice



Gotcha, thanks. 

An Yggy is on my h/w roadmap, so someday I'll need to figure out if there's a reasonably feasible way to route more of my signals through AES, but for now the EITR and its uni-choice of coax output works. (Although having to physically switch the coax cable on the back of my Bimby, when I change from listening to computer-served music to listening to actual CDs via an OPPO player, is a bit of a nuisance.) But that day is not imminent. The EITR is very good at what it does.


----------



## davide256 (Apr 15, 2018)

2bxfile said:


> Thanks so much David for responding.
> 
> Just to give a run down on what I'm looking to achieve:  Right now I have no computer audio, only listening to CD.  What I will be doing first off is listening to my WAV audio files that I have on my external hard drive which the eltr will help me achieve, for right now I need this digital converter to access my integrated's onboard DAC via coax for it does not have usb.  Then I want to purchase and implement a monitor via hdmi to access internet videos.  And then finally, to download Foobar or purchase JRiver to stream audio files.
> 
> ...


1) Windows isn't a great OS for audio sound quality. It takes a lot of tweaking to get the same quality out of a Windows machine that you can get off the shelf with a Mac. At a minimum you should use an OS tweaker
like Fidelizer if you want to tame the resource management issues in Windows that cause clocking degradation for USB output.

2. Video streaming requires more bandwidth than audio. If your video streams reliably at high resolution, your audio will be no challenge for PCM bit rates... DSD streaming is where things get interesting/higher bandwidth approaching video bit rates. In general cities have better internet/less jitter than rural areas.

I use 5g wifi all the time streaming from my server to remote renderer, no issues. 2.4g works also but can misbehave at 192/24.

Highly recommend you use a tagged format for ripped media. Wav doesn't natively store metadata which will make using your library a PITA.  It was no fun 2 years ago reripping  my library from wav to flac so that it worked well with media servers.


----------



## 2bxfile

davide256 said:


> 1) Windows isn't a great OS for audio sound quality. It takes a lot of tweaking to get the same quality out of a Windows machine that you can get off the shelf with a Mac. At a minimum you should use an OS tweaker
> like Fidelizer if you want to tame the resource management issues in Windows that cause clocking degradation for USB output.
> 
> 2. Video streaming requires more bandwidth than audio. If your video streams reliably at high resolution, your audio will be no challenge for PCM bit rates... DSD streaming is where things get interesting/higher bandwidth approaching video bit rates. In general cities have better internet/less jitter than rural areas.
> ...



Thanks David:

1.  For the simple setup that I am aiming at - windows laptop>eltr>onboard amp DAC>loudspeakers, is there another converter that would do the job just as well as the eltr without the possible difficulties, or is it my best answer for the price.  I do remember, in this thread, some having issues with the eltr's implementation into their system.

2.  Why did you have to re-rip your collection from WAV?  Could you not have converted them from WAV to Flac?  Just curious because that is what I did with my collection.  I ripped to WAV and then immediately converted to Flac so that I had both formats.  I'm probably missing something here.

Thanks,


----------



## alpovs

davide256 said:


> 1) Windows isn't a great OS for audio sound quality. It takes a lot of tweaking to get the same quality out of a Windows machine that you can get off the shelf with a Mac. At a minimum you should use an OS tweaker
> like Fidelizer if you want to tame the resource management issues in Windows that cause clocking degradation for USB output.


I find this statement strange. For an external DAC one would want bit-perfect audio - basically a stream of data sent from your file to the DAC. In this case, it is better if the operation system, be it Windows, iOS, Linux etc., had nothing to do with it at all, in terms of processing the stream. In this case, less or no tweaking is better. In Windows simply use ASIO or WASAPI in exclusive mode and Windows will be irrelevant to the audio quality.


----------



## alpovs

2bxfile said:


> Why did you have to re-rip your collection from WAV? Could you not have converted them from WAV to Flac?


+1


----------



## riffrafff

VRacer-111 said:


> and a ball peen hammer



???


----------



## davide256 (Apr 16, 2018)

alpovs said:


> +1


tagging... there is no standard for wav and streaming server applications couldn't find my wav files without manual intervention. I found the batch conversion process with dbPoweramp to take longer than reripping. I also wanted to be sure that the tagging was done as correctly as possible.


----------



## Henley2

tagging is essential. It's a pain to do afterwards so do it right the first time. Btw my favourite DDC is still the Puc2Lite anyone familiar with this converter?


----------



## Zbell

Hey Guys - About a week back I had asked if the Eitr might be able to fix a ground loop issue that I was having with my PC when using usb.  The response was that it might possibly help, but that there were other solutions.  I had emailed Schiit too asking if it might help the problem, and they painstakingly would not give a definitive answer.  I bit the bullet anyway and purchased the Eitr because I thought it might work and it HAS FIXED MY GROUND LOOP ISSUE!  Very exciting stuff.  The Eitr might not solve every ground loop issue out there, but it solved mine.

And it sounds fantastic.  I can't really give a good comparison, because I recently upgraded a few components in my system, but I couldn't be happier with my set up and the Eitr's performance.


----------



## jseymour

Henley2 said:


> tagging is essential. It's a pain to do afterwards so do it right the first time. Btw my favourite DDC is still the Puc2Lite anyone familiar with this converter?



I was using the PUC2 Lite with a USB Disruptor power supply for over a year going into my Yggy.  Good DDC, but the Eitr is better.  The sound became clearer and tone increased (thickened), which is quite the trick to have both happen.  We aren't talking night and day, but it was instantly apparent.

I converted my RCA coax to BNC, then to a Neutrik AES transformer to keep the Yggy input the same.


----------



## bflat

Any one get the EITR to work at 176 kHz sampling rate? Mine will not. I have tried native 176 files and upsampling 88 files and neither work. All other frequencies work fine, including 88. I realize 176 is not a common frequency but it's the default DSD to PCM conversion.


----------



## jseymour

bflat said:


> Any one get the EITR to work at 176 kHz sampling rate? Mine will not. I have tried native 176 files and upsampling 88 files and neither work. All other frequencies work fine, including 88. I realize 176 is not a common frequency but it's the default DSD to PCM conversion.



I have all the early Rolling Stones and two Stevie Ray Vaughn in 24/176.  They all play fine through the Eitr.


----------



## bflat

jseymour said:


> I have all the early Rolling Stones and two Stevie Ray Vaughn in 24/176.  They all play fine through the Eitr.



Thanks for confirming. I will contact Schiit support.


----------



## ahmedie

bflat said:


> Any one get the EITR to work at 176 kHz sampling rate? Mine will not. I have tried native 176 files and upsampling 88 files and neither work. All other frequencies work fine, including 88. I realize 176 is not a common frequency but it's the default DSD to PCM conversion.


I have the same problem and schiit did not response to my email yet


----------



## rayl

ahmedie said:


> I have the same problem and schiit did not response to my email yet



Just tested on Windows 10... fine at 24 bit 176....


----------



## bflat

After troubleshooting, it was my dac1321 that was having trouble with 176. I added an iFi SPDIF iPurifier to the chain and that has solved all the issues. When I had the Mimby, it didn't need the iPurifier but the Soekris dac1321 does.


----------



## joespride

Schitt Eitr keeps dropping out, after a couple hours playing the Eitr drops off, check sound in control panel and eitr is no longer an option must reboot then. it comes back up anyone else having this issue ? or have a suggestion to fix ? it gets damn aggravating enjoying a listening session then static as it drops out then nothing


----------



## RickB (Jun 19, 2018)

joespride said:


> Schitt Eitr keeps dropping out, after a couple hours playing the Eitr drops off, check sound in control panel and eitr is no longer an option must reboot then. it comes back up anyone else having this issue ? or have a suggestion to fix ? it gets damn aggravating enjoying a listening session then static as it drops out then nothing



If you are on Windows, it might be turning off power to the port. See here:

https://pattersonsupport.custhelp.c...isable-power-management-on-windows-7-machines


----------



## joespride

I am on windows 10 with J-River as player, checked out thee link and adjusted power settings Thanks for the link, swapped usb cable as well  also moved to another port per schiits recommendations


----------



## predatowned

Just purchased the eitr to go with my modi 2 Uber. I’m assuming the eitr will do what my Wyrd currently does and more. Is it safe to ditch the Wyrd?


----------



## DamageInc77

predatowned said:


> Just purchased the eitr to go with my modi 2 Uber. I’m assuming the eitr will do what my Wyrd currently does and more. Is it safe to ditch the Wyrd?


You can ditch the wyrd if you want.


----------



## Utopia

I have an Eitr -> Audio GD R2R-11 combo. When I select a track with a different sample rate, like going from 44.1 to 96 kHz, my Eitr temporarily "drops out". The power light turns off briefly, and I hear a pop/scratch from my DAC as the next track begins. I know the R2R-11 was initially a bit known for a popping sound when switching sample rates, but mine has the newer firmware that solved it and it also works perfectly with USB. Only with the Eitr in the chain do I get this issue.

Is this normal behavior for the Eitr when switching sample rates?


----------



## davide256

Utopia said:


> I have an Eitr -> Audio GD R2R-11 combo. When I select a track with a different sample rate, like going from 44.1 to 96 kHz, my Eitr temporarily "drops out". The power light turns off briefly, and I hear a pop/scratch from my DAC as the next track begins. I know the R2R-11 was initially a bit known for a popping sound when switching sample rates, but mine has the newer firmware that solved it and it also works perfectly with USB. Only with the Eitr in the chain do I get this issue.
> 
> Is this normal behavior for the Eitr when switching sample rates?


The "power" light is also a sync light... it goes off if the Eitr doesn't see a valid USB audio signal. It sounds like whatever you are using as a source has a lag problem in changing rates. Some players include an option to play a period of silence when switching rates, sounds like that's what you need enabled so that the Eitr can lock onto the new rate before it is sent music. Its not a problem I've seen with Raspberry Pi or Allo USBridge.


----------



## Utopia

davide256 said:


> The "power" light is also a sync light... it goes off if the Eitr doesn't see a valid USB audio signal. It sounds like whatever you are using as a source has a lag problem in changing rates. Some players include an option to play a period of silence when switching rates, sounds like that's what you need enabled so that the Eitr can lock onto the new rate before it is sent music. Its not a problem I've seen with Raspberry Pi or Allo USBridge.



Thanks! My source is a MacBook Pro with Audirvana. I'll take a look at the settings and see if I can find something like that.


----------



## davide256

Utopia said:


> Thanks! My source is a MacBook Pro with Audirvana. I'll take a look at the settings and see if I can find something like that.


If Audirvarna doesn't have that option, look also to see if there is a setting that suppresses lead in silence on tracks, that could cause a similar effect if enabled.


----------



## DasGouche

I couldn't find this information in the thread so I apologize if this has already been answered multiple times. I am guessing that the Modi 2 multibit does not have gen 5 USB so getting the Eitr would be beneficial. I am creating a stack for my office at work and I have no control over the workstation I am provided which led me to look into the eitr.

Thanks!


----------



## mbritt

As far as I know you are correct about the Modi not having gen 5 usb board.  I think it's too big which is why it's not in the new Lyr 3.  The modi multibit with the Eitr is absolutely stunning.  There are many who say that combo compares favorably to a gumby.  I haven't heard a gumby but I'm floored at the sound quality upgrade provided by the multibit with Eitr.


----------



## thebkt

DasGouche said:


> I couldn't find this information in the thread so I apologize if this has already been answered multiple times. I am guessing that the Modi 2 multibit does not have gen 5 USB so getting the Eitr would be beneficial. I am creating a stack for my office at work and I have no control over the workstation I am provided which led me to look into the eitr.
> 
> Thanks!


Yep, that's correct.  The Eitr made a welcome improvement to my Mimby.


----------



## soundify

I’m wondering whether it is possible to user a power bank with the Schiit Eitr to make it transportable? Something like this 
https://www.ipoweradd.com/products/...000mah-power-bank-portable-charger-for-laptop


----------



## riffrafff

soundify said:


> I’m wondering whether it is possible to user a power bank with the Schiit Eitr to make it transportable? Something like this
> https://www.ipoweradd.com/products/...000mah-power-bank-portable-charger-for-laptop



Lithium-ion battery packs are DC.  The Eitr needs 6V *AC*.


----------



## soundify

Thanks for the info


----------



## inspectah_deck

Anyone have a great 30cm or less coax cable suggestion available in EU/Germany?

I use Cordial cables for all my audio gear, but their shortest Coax cable is 1m.


----------



## abvolt

This looks very interesting guess I'll give it a try..


----------



## JerryLeeds

Anyone using a coaxial splitter cable or some type of 'box' to feed different DACs?


----------



## abvolt

inspectah_deck said:


> Anyone have a great 30cm or less coax cable suggestion available in EU/Germany?
> 
> I use Cordial cables for all my audio gear, but their shortest Coax cable is 1m.


 
I'm using the audioquest carbon it's .75 that's their shortest..


----------



## VinylDan1

About to pull the trigger on the Etir to go with my Modi Multibit and Magni 3. Has anyone found a cable that keeps the stack compact and neat? Right now I am using the PYST cables that Schiit sells that are 6 inches and I like how it fits on my desk under my iMac.


----------



## DamageInc77

I use a very heavy paperweight.


----------



## thebkt

VinylDan1 said:


> About to pull the trigger on the Etir to go with my Modi Multibit and Magni 3. Has anyone found a cable that keeps the stack compact and neat? Right now I am using the PYST cables that Schiit sells that are 6 inches and I like how it fits on my desk under my iMac.


I got a 1' Blue Jeans SPDIF cable for my Eitr, but only after purchasing it did I learn that you can request shorter lengths eg. 6".  The BJC SPDIF has the correct impedance to get the most out of the Eitr (I forget the precise number).


----------



## VinylDan1

thebkt said:


> I got a 1' Blue Jeans SPDIF cable for my Eitr, but only after purchasing it did I learn that you can request shorter lengths eg. 6".  The BJC SPDIF has the correct impedance to get the most out of the Eitr (I forget the precise number).



Nice, I emailed them about it actually, they are my go to cables besides Audioquest when I am on a time crunch. I guess I should get the more flexible one? I plan on putting the Etir right next to the Modi/Magni stack since if it stacked all of them it would be a little too tall under my iMac. I also plan on getting the floor wart to keep things nice and tidy.


----------



## riffrafff

I'm using BJC's Belden 1694A cable, 1 foot.  I didn't know shorter lengths were available, at the time.  This their "preferred" coax, less flexible than the 1505F, but I don't foresee moving it much.  The 1505F might be better, radius-wise, for really short cables.


----------



## mbritt

VinylDan1 said:


> Nice, I emailed them about it actually, they are my go to cables besides Audioquest when I am on a time crunch. I guess I should get the more flexible one? I plan on putting the Etir right next to the Modi/Magni stack since if it stacked all of them it would be a little too tall under my iMac. I also plan on getting the floor wart to keep things nice and tidy.



I use the modi and the eitr under my iMac with th 6” BJC coax - the stiffer one I think.  I used Blutack to stick the Schiit units to the desk next to each other facing forward.  Without it the cable pushes them askew.


----------



## riffrafff

mbritt said:


> I use the modi and the eitr under my iMac with th 6” BJC coax - the stiffer one I think.  I used Blutack to stick the Schiit units to the desk next to each other facing forward.  Without it the cable pushes them askew.



I just put a rubber band around the cable.


----------



## smodtactical

Thinking of putting an Eitr between my PC and my Burson conductor SL 9018 even though I am using a AQ Cinnamon usb a to b cable.

Do you guys think it will be worth it ?


----------



## davide256

smodtactical said:


> Thinking of putting an Eitr between my PC and my Burson conductor SL 9018 even though I am using a AQ Cinnamon usb a to b cable.
> 
> Do you guys think it will be worth it ?


As best I can tell your unit came out around 2012 but otherwise not finding much. So any asynch USB section section in it is at least 2 generations out of date. Yes it will make a worthwhile difference, assuming your
unit also sports coax input to connect the Eitr output. Right now there's probably a lot of recordings that sound "off" because of earlier generation asynch USB digital artifacts, the Eitr
should clean those up.


----------



## zalive

smodtactical said:


> Thinking of putting an Eitr between my PC and my Burson conductor SL 9018 even though I am using a AQ Cinnamon usb a to b cable.
> 
> Do you guys think it will be worth it ?



No on can tell for sure. It depends on lot of things:
- quality of DAC's USB input
- quality of DAC's S/PDIF input
- quality of S/PDIF coax

(if we neglect the importance of USB cable since it will be present in both combos, so let's say there's no comparative difference, though it is important as well per se)

In case your DAC has a decent S/PDIF input quality, supposing its USB input quality is likely not brilliant, and with a careful selection of a digital coax, benefit is realistic - Eitr performs more than one good thing, there are both galvanic isolation and reclock implemented inside, aside of decent USB input.

I know that with Micromega MyDac Eitr definitely improved the sound, but the result is also sensitive to S/PDIF cable used - cable type, connectors used and its length matter.


----------



## davide256

zalive said:


> No on can tell for sure. It depends on lot of things:
> - quality of DAC's USB input
> - quality of DAC's S/PDIF input
> - quality of S/PDIF coax
> ...


If you can deal with the short length, the Uptone Audio USPCB connector will solve your USB cable teeth gnashing in "Cables for under $200 please"

https://uptoneaudio.com/products/uspcb-a-b-adapter

Otherwise life gets expensive, see review below for a reasonably recent USB cable comparison

https://audiobacon.net/2017/09/18/curious-cables-usb-review/

And yea, coax cables can also be a PITA, mine wasn't cheap.


----------



## Charente

davide256 said:


> If you can deal with the short length, the Uptone Audio USPCB connector will solve your USB cable teeth gnashing in "Cables for under $200 please"
> 
> https://uptoneaudio.com/products/uspcb-a-b-adapter
> 
> ...



+1 ... Agree .. UpTone USPCB is excellent ... better than any cables I've tried... IMO


----------



## zalive (Aug 28, 2018)

davide256 said:


> If you can deal with the short length, the Uptone Audio USPCB connector will solve your USB cable teeth gnashing in "Cables for under $200 please"
> 
> https://uptoneaudio.com/products/uspcb-a-b-adapter
> 
> ...



Well if you can fit this mechanically, USPCB should be perfect. But bigger devices tend to have connectors on the same side and such thing wouldn't fit without messing up space for other connectors...

I've got myself RPi + Hifiberry Digi+ Pro S/PDIF HAT board. I was specifically recommended to get that one, because of its design/build quality and good results when modified (both RPi and Digi+ Pro) and when powered through quality ULPS. A friend of mine who has done this for himself (and many others, too) uses it with BADA Alpha DAC and claims it's a top notch player - for some reason he preferred this HAT board to Allo Digione, which he also got.

But within some limits, some RPi DAC solutions are surprisingly good. I've listend to DAC+ Pro with ULPS and after burning in, it's definitely not a toy as I thought it would be. Serious sound dynamics, definition across spectrum and resolution (detail), open sound which doesn't lack bass, and neutrality is there. And there are yet better RPi DAC boards (and board combos) on the market. So digital cabling enchillada can even be set completely to zero. For what I understand, the potential of a good RPi HAT DAC is such that you need a serious DAC to better it.


----------



## PunchLine (Sep 3, 2018)

I feel like venting out…

Schiit customer service is beyond terrible!
Never encountered an American company so poor it that regard.

I own a relatively new Etir that, if I as little as touch the inserted cable, loses connectivity.  It has to do with the SPDIF port; probably some substandard soldering.
I dropped two emails with Schiit but I’m being frustratingly ignored.

Shame on them!


----------



## JerryLeeds

Just in case you emailed Schiit over the last few days. This happens to be an special American holiday ... Labor Day Weekend


----------



## PunchLine (Sep 3, 2018)

JerryLeeds said:


> Just in case you emailed Schiit over the last few days. This happens to be an special American holiday ... Labor Day Weekend



_Naa_...emailed first time a week ago. Then four days later.
They claim to do their best to be snappy....Jee...


----------



## davide256 (Sep 2, 2018)

PunchLine said:


> Naa...emailed first time a week ago. Then four days later.
> They claim to do their best to be snappy....Jee...


Lets not make the ass-u-me mistake. Did you try a different  cable?


----------



## PunchLine (Sep 3, 2018)

davide256 said:


> Lets not make the ass-u-me mistake. Did you try a different  cable?


Thanks for the sensible suggestion  Yes, the USB cable was swapped in the trouble-shooting process. I'm pretty certain it's the jack since touching the cable precipitates the issue. In fact, now I prop the plug with some rubber so it doesn't sag (i.e., preventing downward pressure) and the connection is much more stable.

Is your jack firm in place? E.g., when you gently apply sideways pressures on the plug, does the jack shifts a bit inside?


----------



## davide256

PunchLine said:


> Thanks for the sensible suggestion  Yes, the USB cable was swapped in the trouble-shooting process. I'm pretty certain it's the jack since touching the cable precipitates the issue. In fact, now I prop the plug with some rubber so it doesn't sag (i.e., preventing downward pressure) and the connection is much more stable.
> 
> Is your jack firm in place? E.g., when you gently apply sideways pressures on the plug, does the jack shifts a bit inside?


Only the firm tension that you would expect from soldered leads. The USB B female connector housing has very little clearance on the face plate so you can't torque it very far. I've just
had to send in another piece of kit because the female A connector solder stripped loose from the PCB, so I feel your pain. Sounds best just to call and get an RMA, as a broken or cold solder just gets worse for dropouts


----------



## timb5881

I recently purchased a Topping D10, with the intention of using it as a USB to SPDIF converter. It was a 2fer, as it can also be used as a dac as well.   To my surprise, the dac is very nice to listen to.  When I use it as a converter, I run the spdif out to a rather ancient (by dac years) Adcom GDA-600, which is a 20 bit multi bit converter.  Some times I run it to my PS Audio Link DAC III.   The link dac has a usb input, but it is limited to 16/44, with spdif it can do 24 bit up to 192 kHz.


----------



## Dan Fuentes

zalive said:


> No on can tell for sure. It depends on lot of things:
> - quality of DAC's USB input
> - quality of DAC's S/PDIF input
> - quality of S/PDIF coax
> ...


Been using the Eitr between my imac and Lake People RS-06 (no usb) using Wireworld starlight cables and I love it. I have used several other USB "cleaners" over the years and this is a night and day upgrade for me.


----------



## AudioThief

Received the schiit eitr today, only listened for about 15 minutes but I can already say it was worth the money. My setup is Tidal/Roon FLAC/MQA --> Eitr > Modi MB > Stax 727II > Stax SR-007 mk1, and I had only one issue with the rig - - some hard treble at times. I hoped the Eitr would fix that. What I didn't expect was that it heightened the overall sound considerably. Immediately noticeable is a blacker background, clear seperation and everything sounds more immersive and real. 

Its still very early so I don't want to get too crazy but I am very impressed.


----------



## davide256

The annoying thing about the Eitr is that its power supply is stepped down AC wall wart. I've gotten big gains from other components in the digital signal path by replacing/upgrading their DC power supplies but so far the Eitr
stymies me on how to make a like PS improvement...


----------



## PunchLine

davide256 said:


> The annoying thing about the Eitr is that its power supply is stepped down AC wall wart. I've gotten big gains from other components in the digital signal path by replacing/upgrading their DC power supplies but so far the Eitr
> stymies me on how to make a like PS improvement...



You are aware Schiit explicitly and unequivocally states there's no room whatsoever for a power supply upgrade? 

It's in the product Q/A area.


----------



## PunchLine

My main gripe with with the Eitr is the single directional USB port. I would have loved it to charge my DAP.

A bnc instead of RCA would've a welcome change too.


----------



## Ableza

PunchLine said:


> My main gripe with with the Eitr is the single directional USB port. I would have loved it to charge my DAP.
> 
> A bnc instead of RCA would've a welcome change too.


----------



## Ableza

davide256 said:


> The annoying thing about the Eitr is that its power supply is stepped down AC wall wart. I've gotten big gains from other components in the digital signal path by replacing/upgrading their DC power supplies but so far the Eitr
> stymies me on how to make a like PS improvement...


The P/S is a linear low-noise unit, but you could replace it with another if you choose.  It's 6VAC 1.5A.


----------



## PunchLine

Ableza said:


>



Thanks for the tip, my good man, but it's not an issue of physical interface.

As far as I know, RCA interface doesn't have exact and specified impedance, whereas BNC is either 50 or 75ohm. Thus, theoretically, given a matching impedance cable, BNC performs better than RCA.


----------



## theveterans

PunchLine said:


> Thanks for the tip, my good man, but it's not an issue of physical interface.
> 
> As far as I know, RCA interface doesn't have exact and specified impedance, whereas BNC is either 50 or 75ohm. Thus, theoretically, given a matching impedance cable, BNC performs better than RCA.



Most of the RCA cables I see advertised as digital COAX is specked to 75 ohms and the XLR digital is specked at 110 ohms IIRC


----------



## PunchLine

theveterans said:


> Most of the RCA cables I see advertised as digital COAX is specked to 75 ohms and the XLR digital is specked at 110 ohms IIRC



I think "advertised" is the operative word.

Blue jeans cables suggests true 75ohm isn't attainable with rca plugs. 
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/75ohmrca.htm

Not trying to push any bottons, merely for educational purpose.


----------



## Ableza

PunchLine said:


> Thanks for the tip, my good man, but it's not an issue of physical interface.
> 
> As far as I know, RCA interface doesn't have exact and specified impedance, whereas BNC is either 50 or 75ohm. Thus, theoretically, given a matching impedance cable, BNC performs better than RCA.


S/PDIF is a 75 ohm spec. RCA or BNC. It’s the same.


----------



## PunchLine

Ableza said:


> S/PDIF is a 75 ohm spec. RCA or BNC. It’s the same.



No, RCA plugs aren't true 75ohm. Peruse the link to blue jeans cables above.

There's a reason you'll find almost exclusively bnc on pro equipment. Professionals shun RCA.


----------



## Ableza

PunchLine said:


> No, RCA plugs aren't true 75ohm. Peruse the link to blue jeans cables above.
> 
> There's a reason you'll find almost exclusively bnc on pro equipment. Professionals shun RCA.


Except that it doesn't matter unless your cable run is over 10 meters.  RCA will sustain a 75-ohm cable impedance to that length.  Or at least it does according to ANSI.


----------



## whodiini

Lots of confusion here.  There are 2 parts of a cable:  the cable and the connector.  The cable is typically coaxial and can be the same whether it uses a RCA and BNC connector.  A coax cable is uniform impedance whether it is 1 inch or 100 ft.   Now the connector: a BNC can be the same impedance as the cable.  If it is the same impendance, a signal will propagate without relfections.  It is is mismatched, then the signal will be distorted by reflections.  The problem with RCA is that it is a cheap connector designed to be the lowest cost you can get away with.  It was never intended to be used for impedance matched circuits.  The impedance is governed in a connector by 2 things - the material or dielectric insulator and the diameter of the connector.  Since RCA has a set diameter, then the only way you can get the right impedance is to find a material that makes it the right impedance.  I know of only 1 manufacturer that claims a impedance matched RCA connector. The rest of the RCAs are not the same impedance.  Now the question is whether the impedance mismatch is of any practical difference in an RCA. For audio signals, no because the frequency is low,  For digital, where the frequency, esp with DSD is high, yes.  I prefer to simply use balanced cables instead of RCA where there is a choice instead of using an adapter.


----------



## zalive (Oct 17, 2018)

Regarding reflections, I'm not sure whether they do any harm at all if coax is sufficiently long. Reflection travels back to the source then forth to the receiver. In case transition is already sampled reflection should not harm it.
However the quality of connector is not just about impedance, as jitter is not the only aspect of the transmission.

For the example I've made a coax using cheap Rean (Neutrik) RCA connectors, and in comparison to better RCA connectors the detail and airiness is not on the same level. While the impedance on both is wrong on both and cable length was sufficient to avoid S/PDIF transfer jitter. So I guess the answer for the difference is on the noise side, not on the jitter side. Lousy conducting material (funky alloys), Eddy currents in a meaty metal body...

Recently I've started using Taiwanese RCA connectors from the ebay, which are good for analog connections too. It's one point contact system with minimum metal (tellurium copper) used (hollow centre pin, one point outer contact, plastic socket instead of metal one), similar to Eichmann Bullet RCA's (but much cheaper lol). Person which recommended them replaced his WBT's on his analog interconnect with those, and was amazed of the improvement. He uses similar for digital interconnects too. Because a quality connector is a quality connector wherever you use it - noise is a noise.


----------



## davide256

zalive said:


> Regarding reflections, I'm not sure whether they do any harm at all if coax is sufficiently long. Reflection travels back to the source then forth to the receiver. In case transition is already sampled reflection should not harm it.
> However the quality of connector is not just about impedance, as jitter is not the only aspect of the transmission.
> 
> For the example I've made a coax using cheap Rean (Neutrik) RCA connectors, and in comparison to better RCA connectors the detail and airiness is not on the same level. While the impedance on both is wrong on both and cable length was sufficient to avoid S/PDIF transfer jitter. So I guess the answer for the difference is on the noise side, not on the jitter side. Lousy conducting material (funky alloys), Eddy currents in a meaty metal body...
> ...


Suffering attention deficit? This thread is about Eitr, and USB/SPDIF converters... lets not go off topic with  personal "religious arguments" about cable design principles.


----------



## davide256

PunchLine said:


> My main gripe with with the Eitr is the single directional USB port. I would have loved it to charge my DAP.
> 
> A bnc instead of RCA would've a welcome change too.


mm, perhaps + BNC  ... I really wouldn't have bought the Eitr if it meant buying a different high cost coax cable.


----------



## davide256

Ableza said:


> The P/S is a linear low-noise unit, but you could replace it with another if you choose.  It's 6VAC 1.5A.


Not an area I've seen discussed. Any AC manufacturer options comparable to Paul Hynes or Uptone Audio DC power supplies? The better  DC power supplies make clear differences
in dynamics and tone color solidity when used for source components feeding the Eitr. Apparently the 5v USB lead to the Eitr is what powers the USB receiver chip in the Eitr, so that
the PS of the connected USB  component directly affects the Eitr.


----------



## Ableza

davide256 said:


> Not an area I've seen discussed. Any AC manufacturer options comparable to Paul Hynes or Uptone Audio DC power supplies? The better  DC power supplies make clear differences
> in dynamics and tone color solidity when used for source components feeding the Eitr. Apparently the 5v USB lead to the Eitr is what powers the USB receiver chip in the Eitr, so that
> the PS of the connected USB  component directly affects the Eitr.


Yes, Mike Moffat has discussed that only the USB receiver is powered from the bus and none of that power is used elsewhere in the circuit.  As far as experimenting with an different P/S I have not done so as the linear supplied by Schiit seems to perform great.  If you choose to experiment in this way there are several power supply vendors who make 6VAC regulated supplies at various price points.  It would be simple enough to buy a couple and try.


----------



## zalive (Oct 17, 2018)

davide256 said:


> Suffering attention deficit? This thread is about Eitr, and USB/SPDIF converters... lets not go off topic with  personal "religious arguments" about cable design principles.



It's related to both, though not specifically to Eitr only, rather to all devices using SPDIF, and yes, certainly including USB/SPDIF converters.
As for 'religious' I don't understand you at all, there's nothing similar here. Here are considerations related to SPDIF and reflections:
https://positive-feedback.com/Issue14/spdif.htm
The rest is theory based on scientific (Eddy currents, material conductivity etc.), but also empirical, listening experience related to various RCA connectors (cable lengths also).


----------



## PunchLine

davide256 said:


> mm, perhaps + BNC  ... I really wouldn't have bought the Eitr if it meant buying a different high cost coax cable.


I hear you... Options are a wonderful thing to have. Still, for the record, clipping off an RCA and crimping a fresh BNC is a trivial matter.


----------



## pure5152

Jones Bob said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> My Eitr started acting up with dropouts about every 20 seconds. No amount of rebooting or cable changes would clear it. After emailing to Nick at Schiit Tech Support, back to Schiit it goes. Asked for a refund and will wait for release of the self install Gen 5.



I'm also experiencing dropouts every 20 seconds with my eitr, it's pretty jarring.  Has anyone else also experienced this and know a fix?

A few details:

I'm using Schiit's own PYST usb and PSYT RCA cables to hookup my eitr -> mimby -> lyr 3 -> eikon.  The cables are brand new.  
I'm using a BlueJeans coax SPDIF, 2ft.
I purchased all of the Schiit above this week, brand new.
I'm using a i5 2017 iMac running the latest version of OSX Mojave.
The dropouts occur when listening using Audirvana, Tidal, and Spotify, with all other programs closed.
Dropouts stop on all software when I go direct to the mimby, without the eitr.

Thought I'd ask here first before emailing Schiit directly (esp. since it's the weekend and their customer service doesn't open until Monday anyways).  Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks guys.


----------



## davide256

pure5152 said:


> I'm also experiencing dropouts every 20 seconds with my eitr, it's pretty jarring.  Has anyone else also experienced this and know a fix?
> 
> A few details:
> 
> ...



Just some general thoughts

1) if your heat has kicked in, you may have static electricity issues. Make sure you have decent humidity in the room
2) power strip "polluters" are not your friend, disconnect anything on the power strip not required for audio.
3) try a different coax cable


----------



## pure5152

davide256 said:


> Just some general thoughts
> 
> 1) if your heat has kicked in, you may have static electricity issues. Make sure you have decent humidity in the room
> 2) power strip "polluters" are not your friend, disconnect anything on the power strip not required for audio.
> 3) try a different coax cable



Hey davide256, thanks for your reply!  No heaters here, but I’ll try disconnecting stuff on the power strip and try another coax cable.  I realized my 2ft coax cable might not be long enough to prevent reflections, so I decided to pick up a 1.5m coax and see if it changes anything.  I’ll update later if any of the above fixes issues...


----------



## pure5152 (Oct 21, 2018)

Alright, so update:  found out the problem was the 2ft SPDIF coax cable.  My guess is it's too short, as when I replaced it with some generic 1.5m (5ft) coax I found on amazon, the dropouts completely stopped.  If anyone else having this problem, I'd recommend getting a longer (>1.5m) coaxial cable.

The eitr + mimby + lyr + eikon combination is sounding pretty magical now...


----------



## abvolt

Not sure the length of a digital coax cable should matter I'm using a .6 meter and it works just fine..


----------



## PunchLine

abvolt said:


> Not sure the length of a digital coax cable should matter I'm using a .6 meter and it works just fine..



There's an argument that a coax/SPDIF cable shorter than 1.5 meter is out "out of phase" and susceptible to receiver deflections.
I think that's the vague provenance of the discussion above.

It's debatable, btw.


----------



## pure5152

abvolt said:


> Not sure the length of a digital coax cable should matter I'm using a .6 meter and it works just fine..



Hmm, it could be that the blue jeans cable I was using was just faulty then... not sure honestly


----------



## abvolt

Blue Jeans does make very nice cables I own a pair of xlr's I don't know why the length in your case even matters ?? enjoy the fix.


----------



## pure5152

abvolt said:


> Blue Jeans does make very nice cables I own a pair of xlr's I don't know why the length in your case even matters ?? enjoy the fix.



Yeah, that’s what I’ve heard!  It’s strange to me, but the dropouts fixed after I replaced the cable, so I’m not sure?  But yeah, whatever it is, the Eitr sounds great with no hiccups now


----------



## zalive

pure5152 said:


> Hmm, it could be that the blue jeans cable I was using was just faulty then... not sure honestly



It might be a faulty connection with the RCA connector. Or possibly too weak shielding on Blue Jeans cable plus a lot of EM and RF garbage around in the air.


----------



## riffrafff

I have a 1-foot BJC (Belden 1694A) cable...no issues.

I'd be curious to know if your issue is reproducible...does the problem come back if you use the old cable again?


----------



## pure5152 (Oct 22, 2018)

riffrafff said:


> I have a 1-foot BJC (Belden 1694A) cable...no issues.
> 
> I'd be curious to know if your issue is reproducible...does the problem come back if you use the old cable again?



Hey riffraff!  Took up your suggestion:  I tried using the 2ft bjc belden cable for over an hour, and... NO DROPOUTS!

It must've not been the cable after all, and at this point I have no idea what was causing the dropout and can only speculate.

Hey, I'm just happy things are working great, and *schiit sounds good*.  I'll take it.

EDIT:  and yes, I'll say it, the 2ft bjc cable sounds _better_ than the 1.5m $10 amazon cable I got.


----------



## riffrafff

pure5152 said:


> Hey riffraff!  Took up your suggestion:  I tried using the 2ft bjc belden cable for over an hour, and... NO DROPOUTS!
> 
> It must've not been the cable after all, and at this point I have no idea what was causing the dropout and can only speculate.
> 
> Hey, I'm just happy things are working great, and *schiit sounds good*.  I'll take it.



Cool.   I wondered.

The way that Canare RCAP connectors are assembled, it would be fairly difficult to screw one up.  Well, now you have a spare S/PDIF cable.


----------



## Dan Fuentes (Oct 23, 2018)

I have had the Eitr for 6+ months Im guessing. I have an imac using auidirvana. On 3 occasions I would get no output, even though everything software wise was running correctly. The first time I was at a loss and it took me quite awhile to figure out. Simply disconnecting both ends of the coax and reconnecting did the trick. The next time it happened I knew what to do right away. I have had similar problems with TV, sound bar, DVR where just reconnecting HDMI cables works. I am assuming its some sort of digital handshake that has to be re-established.


----------



## pure5152

So unfortunately, the dropouts have come back...

But I've found the solution, and *it's not a coax/SPDIF cable problem*, and *it's not even a problem with the Eitr*!  (doh.)

For full transparency, here's what I discovered (after a long trial/error process):
*
TL;DR:  *

The problem is not due to eitr/mimby/coax cables.
The problem was due to *power strip "pollution"*:  *moving the lyr 3 to a different outlet source solved the dropouts issue.*
Davide256 is awesome!
*
Here's the story*:

Now, I normally have my mimby stacked on top of my lyr.  For the most part, this works perfectly fine, but I'm starting to realize when I have it stacked for a _long_ time (5+ hours), the dropouts occur.  I at first thought this was a problem with the mimby overheating; after all, the lyr 3 does get pretty toasty after a while.  But when I tried feeding the mimby USB instead of SPDIF, the dropouts completely stop; it works just fine warm when fed USB.  It's also not a problem with coax cables, because the cables were working just fine, and swapping cables that I know work doesn't change anything.

My best guess at this point is that the mimby may have issues processing the SPDIF input when it gets very warm (but seemingly does fine with USB??).

Wait... what if I switch amps?  I thought I tried this before, but I didn't.  So I switch to the magni 3, and guess what happens?  No dropouts.  It's a problem with the Lyr 3, not the eitr or the mimby... I should've posted in the Lyr, not the eitr thread.  Schiit.

Then I remembered what davide256 posted (bolding by me):


davide256 said:


> Just some general thoughts
> 
> 1) if your heat has kicked in, you may have static electricity issues. Make sure you have decent humidity in the room
> *2) power strip "polluters" are not your friend, disconnect anything on the power strip not required for audio.*
> 3) try a different coax cable



All my schiit stuff is plugged into the same power strip.  It was working for the first 5 hours today, so I thought that it was fine.  But I decided to move the lyr power plug to another outlet, separate from my other audio/computer power schiit.  

And it works!  The dropouts stop!!

Just to double check, I reconnect the lyr in its old spot, and yep, the dropouts resume.  Hurray!

...And now time to rearrange all my plugs (r/cablegore).  ._.

What are the lessons learned here?

*Don't* jump to conclusions until you've tested _everything_.  (e.g. with the coax cables, I neglected to a/b with the old blue jeans cable...)
*Don't* neglect power brick interference, and
*Do* pay more attention to what your peers have to say (thanks again @davide256  )

*One last mystery*:  I don't get why the issue only happens after 5 hours the lyr is on.  Maybe it's power related, as the lyr uses by far the most power out of the eitr/magni/modi?


----------



## ScubaMan2017

pure5152 said:


> Yeah, that’s what I’ve heard!  It’s strange to me, but the dropouts fixed after I replaced the cable, so I’m not sure?  But yeah, whatever it is, the Eitr sounds great with no hiccups now


My woe is pops & pings & drop-offs during playback whenever our WiFi is taxed (by my wife or I working on Google For Education applications). The moment I snake a blue NAT cable to my listening nook’s laptop, sound quality improves. Tsk, our Netgear Nighthawk 7500 should be able to handle the WiFi traffic. Heh, so THIS is audio nervosa. A better piece of gear and trained ear picks up nuances & limitations of other gear. It’ll never end...
Time to pull out the aural-performance-enhancing ethanol (tonight).


----------



## davide256

pure5152 said:


> So unfortunately, the dropouts have come back...
> 
> But I've found the solution, and *it's not a coax/SPDIF cable problem*, and *it's not even a problem with the Eitr*!  (doh.)
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out. 
If the problem only occurs after 5 hours, and disappears when you remove the load of the Lyr current draw, I'd wonder if the wall outlet was corroded/poor wiring connection, causing it  to heat up?


----------



## mttbsh

Much earlier in this thread someone suggested that the AES input to the Schiit Yggdrasil DAC is easily the best. I'd like to try it. Does any one know if a SPDIF to AES cable such as this one would work between my Eitr and my Yggdrasil DAC? (essentially I'd be going from USB to SPDIF (via Eitr) to AES!)

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/GoldXLRMRCA06--mogami-gold-xlrm-rca-06?mrkgcl=28&mrkgadid=3247037240&rkg_id=0&product_id=GoldXLRMRCA06&campaigntype=shopping&campaign=aaShopping - Core - DJ / Electronic&adgroup=DJ / Electronic - DJ Accessories&placement=google&adpos=1o2&creative=226299461186&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIu7XE1-O03gIVgsVkCh2fxw2aEAQYAiABEgK7L_D_BwE


----------



## davide256

It's an engineering kluge to connect dissimilar components. Stick with good coax to coax. If you want better sound here's whats percolating recently on Computer Audiophile for a better USB option. I can attest that the Lush 2 with its weird shield grounding solution made 
a worthwhile improvement vs the Uptone Audio USPCB for the $239 cost and I'm a cheapskate when it comes to cables.. it has to  make an easily heard improvement for me to be happy spending more than $100 on a cable.

https://www.computeraudiophile.com/...tion-experiences/?tab=comments#comment-863307


----------



## mttbsh

Thanks for your reply. I did a bit of reading on the Lush 2, some great testimonials out there.

Are you suggesting that sound improvements could be gained by ditching the Eitr and just going straight from my Sonore Microrendu to my Yggy with the Lush 2?


----------



## davide256

mttbsh said:


> Thanks for your reply. I did a bit of reading on the Lush 2, some great testimonials out there.
> 
> Are you suggesting that sound improvements could be gained by ditching the Eitr and just going straight from my Sonore Microrendu to my Yggy with the Lush 2?



The Lush2 is just a good USB cable that should help you hear more out of whatever you are connecting to the Schiit USB Gen 5 board. Having the USB Gen 5 board integrated inside the Yggy DAC should be superior for sound to having  external Eitr. The coax cable between
it and DAC is a choke point,  forces you to buy a good coax cable ($$$) when that money could buy you more gear. I bought the AQ Eagle Eye I have several years ago because asynch USB converters were changing too fast, making built in converters obsolete within 12-18 months,
but DAC tech appears to have leveled out; the arms race now seems to be in digital source tech.


----------



## mttbsh

The thing is, my Yggdrasil is 3 years old and doesn't have the Gen 5 board, that's why I continue to use the Eitr.

I remembered that I have an extra pair of Zenwave D4 interconnects lying around - these are extremely good cables ($$$). I replaced my Wiwires coax with one of the D4s and heard immediate improvement in resolution, weight and clarity. I wasn't sure that one could use an interconnect in place of a coax, but it works perfectly and makes a big improvement. As you said, the coax was the choke point.  I'm pretty sure what I'm hearing now is at least as good as having the Gen 5 board in the Yggy. Thank  you again for your help!

Matt


----------



## ScubaMan2017

mbritt said:


> It seems like an interesting experiment to for under $200 and it would definitely streamline your stack.  I’m shocked at the improvement in SQ the EITR added to my main stero rig with a MackBook Pro and I’d love to hear how it compares to a $1500 reclocker.





davide256 said:


> So to "cut to the chase" your experience is the Eitr sounds good with quality source but not so good when the source is sub par? Cause for some of us mp3 is a curse word





zalive said:


> Mp3 is not problem per se, quality of streaming suffers because of limited bandwidth problems of many internet stations. It's just that Eitr doesn't handle this situation well.
> 
> The issue with Eitr is similar to any other separate USB/SPDIF converter. You have double digital cabling. Asynchronous Isochronous USB transfer (UAC1 or UAC2) is lossy, it's hungry for a quality USB cable. S/PDIF is jittery protocol. So you'll introduce both some loss and some jitter, which can be minimized by using good digital cables (with S/PDIF coax length of cable is in stake as well). I think this is prerequisite to real improvements in sound, otherwise you just introduce too much additional issues which can negate its benefits.
> 
> ...





decodm said:


> I’m running the same setup. Very pleased with it.





mroneto said:


> Exact same setup here as well. I don't think I can go back to straight USB (running from my cheapo Chromebook 11 anyways).
> I am using one of those 3ft Monoprice coaxial cables with "fancy connectors":
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=21679&seq=1&format=2
> ...



I’m hellbent on replacing my elderly Lenovo T400 with a $400-500 chromebook (as the device feeding my ModiMB). I need to decide whether an EITR is worth importing into Canada or not. I understand my audio flow (see below) is as-good-as-it’s-going-to-get. The Asus Chromebook 15 (?) looks promising. Do these models have “noisy” USB?

Helpful thread btw. Thanks, eh.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

ginetto61 said:


> Thank you very much indeed for the kind and very helpful advice.  I was clearly trivializing the all issue.  It is so much more complex that i thought.
> Actually i am quite lost now.  This usb thing is a nightmare.  I will focus on sound and try to get some soundstage.  Usually soundstage is a very challenging thing to get with digital.  And strong bass too.


@ginetto61  ... what did you end up setting up?


----------



## ginetto61 (Nov 6, 2018)

ScubaMan2017 said:


> @ginetto61  ... what did you end up setting up?


Hi !  i stopped a little the process having moved to a new and minimal flat.   Today i am listening to a *SMSL DP3* network player wave files from a hard disk with a cheap but nice ISK HP2011.




Speaking of usb converters the best sound i got in the past was from a Dell Pc > Gustard U12 > aes/ebu cable > Apogee Rosetta 200.  I could have lived with that all considered.
But i have other things to try out like a Yellowtec PUC2 and a Gustard x20 dac i also own.  
Regards,
gino


----------



## PunchLine

ginetto61 said:


> Hi !  i stopped a little the process having moved to a new and minimal flat.   Today i am listening to a *SMSL DP3* network player wave files from a hard disk with a cheap but nice ISK HP2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can that S.M.L.S stream off SoundCloud?


----------



## ginetto61

PunchLine said:


> Can that S.M.L.S stream off SoundCloud?


Hi sorry i do not know.  I am just reading my ripped cds from an hard drive.  There is a specific thread on the DP3  in the forum.  There you will find many more information.  I can only say that i like what i hear from the HP out unbalanced.  Clean and detailed sound.
i have much better dacs and headphone amp to try (Auralic Taurus)  but i am out of home for work.   I will report when i will have all the best pieces lined together.   regards, gino


----------



## ScubaMan2017

Good information. Thanks, eh.


----------



## Zvone

Hello,
my first post here... I do it, because I can't believe how big improvement did Schiit Eitr in my rig, in reality bigger improvement then changing Teac ud 501 for Marantz DAC. My current rig  MacBook Air - Eitr - Marantz HD DAC1 - Primare A30.1 mk2 - Guru QM10two.   Sorry, no headphones critical listening here. 

Best regards from Slovenia, Zvone


----------



## davide256

ginetto61 said:


> Hi !  i stopped a little the process having moved to a new and minimal flat.   Today i am listening to a *SMSL DP3* network player wave files from a hard disk with a cheap but nice ISK HP2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In XMOS you would have to be looking at a newer generation product like the Singxer F1 to find a possible Eitr competitor


----------



## davide256 (Nov 7, 2018)

ScubaMan2017 said:


> I’m hellbent on replacing my elderly with a $400-500 chromebook (as the device feeding my ModiMB). I need to decide whether an EITR is worth importing into Canada or not. I understand my audio flow (see below) is as-good-as-it’s-going-to-get. The Asus Chromebook 15 (?) looks promising. Do these models have “noisy” USB?
> 
> Helpful thread btw. Thanks, eh.


In your shoes, I would run Minimserver on the Lenovo and buy a microRendu ($499) assuming you have a network. The clocking output issue of going direct to DAC from a cheap laptop are going to "blenderize" your music's dynamics and tone colors. If the modiMB doesn't have USB in , that would
require the Eitr also, otherwise you could add the Eitr later.


----------



## ginetto61

davide256 said:


> In XMOS you would have to be looking at a newer generation product like the Singxer F1 to find a possible Eitr competitor


Hi thanks for the valuable advice.  Actually i am looking at the Cayin network player as a definitive solution.  I am done with pc for music ... too complicated. 
I like the idea of a network player with a great digital out.  
Regards, gino


----------



## zalive (Nov 8, 2018)

I replaced my Eitr because of clicking issue (mostly with internet radio), got the new device yesterday. However with the new device it's pretty much the same - music over external *HDD* is fine (I didn't hear clicks , if this happens it's rare), but internet radio over Daphile gets clicking/popping just the same as with the old device. So I guess it's probably connected to its design (or I had the misfortune to again get a device with the same technical problem being present).

I dont' think i'll replace it again, though. Too much probabilty it's design issue. However since HDD flac reproduction is good I'll continue to use it. As for the internet radio I have the alternative through modified RPi/Digi+Pro setup.


----------



## davide256

zalive said:


> I replaced my Eitr because of clicking issue (mostly with internet radio), got the new device yesterday. However with the new device it's pretty much the same - music over external *HDD* is fine (I didn't hear clicks , if this happens it's rare), but internet radio over Daphile gets clicking/popping just the same as with the old device. So I guess it's probably connected to its design (or I had the misfortune to again get a device with the same technical problem being present).
> 
> I dont' think i'll replace it again, though. Too much probabilty it's design issue. However since HDD flac reproduction is good I'll continue to use it. As for the internet radio I have the alternative through modified RPi/Digi+Pro setup.


 I'd suspect Internet latency is causing buffer exhaust. Have you tried increasing Daphiles equivalent of "buffer before play" to max to see if that makes the problem go away?


----------



## zalive

davide256 said:


> I'd suspect Internet latency is causing buffer exhaust. Have you tried increasing Daphiles equivalent of "buffer before play" to max to see if that makes the problem go away?



I tried with bigger buffering in the past, though never max, nothing changed, even frequency didn't change. I'll try max, nothing to lose.


----------



## JKDJedi

timb5881 said:


> I recently purchased a Topping D10, with the intention of using it as a USB to SPDIF converter. It was a 2fer, as it can also be used as a dac as well.   To my surprise, the dac is very nice to listen to.  When I use it as a converter, I run the spdif out to a rather ancient (by dac years) Adcom GDA-600, which is a 20 bit multi bit converter.  Some times I run it to my PS Audio Link DAC III.   The link dac has a usb input, but it is limited to 16/44, with spdif it can do 24 bit up to 192 kHz.


 Curious about the Topping D10 myself, it's all black (so would match everyting I have so far vs the silver body on the Eitr) and it's been compared on another site to measurably do a better job at half the price. So why am I still getting the Eitr? Not sure.


----------



## timb5881

JKDJedi said:


> Curious about the Topping D10 myself, it's all black (so would match everyting I have so far vs the silver body on the Eitr) and it's been compared on another site to measurably do a better job at half the price. So why am I still getting the Eitr? Not sure.


I had the same debate with myself over that issue.  2 reasons I went with the Topping:

1: Lower price, it is about half the price of the Schiit Eiter
2: It is also a very nice DAC

So it is a 2fer


----------



## JKDJedi (Nov 10, 2018)

timb5881 said:


> I had the same debate with myself over that issue.  2 reasons I went with the Topping:
> 
> 1: Lower price, it is about half the price of the Schiit Eiter
> 2: It is also a very nice DAC
> ...


Eitr just got in, so I'll give it a test run and see how my ears feel about them. Might grab the Topping too before the 15 day return expires.. See how the wifey feels before ordering that....


----------



## davide256 (Nov 10, 2018)

JKDJedi said:


> Curious about the Topping D10 myself, it's all black (so would match everyting I have so far vs the silver body on the Eitr) and it's been compared on another site to measurably do a better job at half the price. So why am I still getting the Eitr? Not sure.


I don't see any creditable reviews for the Topping D10. So who are you trusting? I wouldn't base any purchase decision on the lone audiosciencereview.com article I found... down that path lies midfi


----------



## JKDJedi

davide256 said:


> I don't see any creditable reviews for the Topping D10. So who are you trusting? I wouldn't base any purchase decision on an audiosciencereview.com article... down that path lies midfi


I'm


davide256 said:


> I don't see any creditable reviews for the Topping D10. So who are you trusting? I wouldn't base any purchase decision on the lone audiosciencereview.com article I found... down that path lies midfi


I'm listening to it right now with Tidal Lossless Audio player, Miles Davis's SO WHAT.. and to be honest not getting that initial WOW.. this was worth $200! Does this have a burn in period? And I am tired so maybe need to listen with that morning cup of coffee  that or my Audi-Gd 11.28 has some descent parts inside.. Got 15 days..


----------



## timb5881

JKDJedi said:


> I'm
> 
> I'm listening to it right now with Tidal Lossless Audio player, Miles Davis's SO WHAT.. and to be honest not getting that initial WOW.. this was worth $200! Does this have a burn in period? And I am tired so maybe need to listen with that morning cup of coffee  that or my Audi-Gd 11.28 has some descent parts inside.. Got 15 days..


You are not going to be hearing a whole lot of difference for the most part.  It could be that your Audi-Gd has a very good USB port.  Listen for low end frequency tightening and cleaner high frequency detail, those should be the area's you should hear the most, if any differences.


----------



## davide256

timb5881 said:


> You are not going to be hearing a whole lot of difference for the most part.  It could be that your Audi-Gd has a very good USB port.  Listen for low end frequency tightening and cleaner high frequency detail, those should be the area's you should hear the most, if any differences.


With better gear you get into increased mid range resolution, improved dynamics and solid vs weak tone color... what you describe is just the start of the journey.


JKDJedi said:


> I'm
> 
> I'm listening to it right now with Tidal Lossless Audio player, Miles Davis's SO WHAT.. and to be honest not getting that initial WOW.. this was worth $200! Does this have a burn in period? And I am tired so maybe need to listen with that morning cup of coffee  that or my Audi-Gd 11.28 has some descent parts inside.. Got 15 days..



What are you using for a source?  The Eitr can't fix source clocking/power supply weaknesses... experienced that playing around with  Allo USBridge using their stock SMPS.


----------



## timb5881

The sad truth is that many DAC's have poor USB receiver's in them, and this is ever more true as the older  DAC's with USB often were very dismal at best.   My 10+ year old PS Audio Link DAC III has a horrible USB receiver in it, and it only works with 16/44 signals.  I have a CyberDrive USB stick drive that performs better in that respect and sound's very good with PCM and DSD signals (it just was not made to the same quality standard as the PS Audio).
So using the Topping D10 as a USB to s/pdif  converter with the PS Audio makes a very nice DAC for computer files.  One form of thinking is to use a powered USB hub to give you better USB to USB signal and power to a DAC.


----------



## davide256 (Nov 11, 2018)

timb5881 said:


> The sad truth is that many DAC's have poor USB receiver's in them, and this is ever more true as the older  DAC's with USB often were very dismal at best.   My 10+ year old PS Audio Link DAC III has a horrible USB receiver in it, and it only works with 16/44 signals...  C.


Its not the USB 1.1 connection that's the issue with the DLink III, it's the era of the D/A chip design. Had one before the Metrum Octave, it had incurable "digititus", lots of listening fatigue on any input option. Nowadays you can pick up a Chord or Schiit DAC and do much better for the D/A tech. As to separate USB power... cheap hubs don't help. Options that allow you to replace the 5V USB supplied to DAC phy chip with known good power supply do. But they cost...


----------



## thebkt

My Eitr cleaned up the sound of my Mimby by quite a wide margin, however it had almost no effect on my R2R-1.  So as @timb5881 mentioned, if you have a top USB solution, the overall effect will be minimal.

Also, take anything from that other site with a grain of salt.  Their dear leaders approach is anything but scientific.


----------



## timb5881

davide256 said:


> Its not the USB 1.1 connection that's the issue with the DLink III, it's the era of the D/A chip design. Had one before the Metrum Octave, it had incurable "digititus", lots of listening fatigue on any input option. Nowadays you can pick up a Chord or Schiit DAC and do much better for the D/A tech. As to separate USB power... cheap hubs don't help. Options that allow you to replace the 5V USB supplied to DAC phy chip with known good power supply do. But they cost...


I disagree with you on the sound of DLINK III.  I find it very analog like when using the coax input.  I am listening to it now, into a Schiit Vali2 and find it very musical.  It maybe that you were looking for a different sound than what the DLINK III puts out.


----------



## davide256

timb5881 said:


> I disagree with you on the sound of DLINK III.  I find it very analog like when using the coax input.  I am listening to it now, into a Schiit Vali2 and find it very musical.  It maybe that you were looking for a different sound than what the DLINK III puts out.


The DLInk III was enjoyable as long as you didn't  have a lot of energy in the treble but a lot of pop music is pretty energetic there and groups like the Cranberries, Florence and the Machine,Peter Gabriel could really make you grit your teeth
with the D/A conversion high frequency harmonic issues.


----------



## JKDJedi

timb5881 said:


> You are not going to be hearing a whole lot of difference for the most part.  It could be that your Audi-Gd has a very good USB port.  Listen for low end frequency tightening and cleaner high frequency detail, those should be the area's you should hear the most, if any differences.


Thanks, I did hear/feel some minor touches there,


davide256 said:


> With better gear you get into increased mid range resolution, improved dynamics and solid vs weak tone color... what you describe is just the start of the journey.
> 
> 
> What are you using for a source?  The Eitr can't fix source clocking/power supply weaknesses... experienced that playing around with  Allo USBridge using their stock SMPS.


So 24 hours later and happy to get a feel for this unit. Music seems more organic in sound, slightly wider stage as mentioned 1000 times on this thread, you got to check this track out.. Dove by Cymande. Oh my source is a Windows 10 PC. Tidal subscription up to Master quality. Connected to my Schiit EITR/Audio-GD 11.28. I'm still trippn on this Dove track...lol.. Kinda sounds like Santana. So yes, happy with the Schiiter, the Schitmiester, Schitarama running wild...the SchiitSting!! Cool gadget, like it.


----------



## timb5881

davide256 said:


> The DLInk III was enjoyable as long as you didn't  have a lot of energy in the treble but a lot of pop music is pretty energetic there and groups like the Cranberries, Florence and the Machine,Peter Gabriel could really make you grit your teeth
> with the D/A conversion high frequency harmonic issues.


I guess the best way to describe this, I like and you do not.  Fair Enough?


----------



## timb5881

JKDJedi said:


> Thanks, I did hear/feel some minor touches there,
> 
> So 24 hours later and happy to get a feel for this unit. Music seems more organic in sound, slightly wider stage as mentioned 1000 times on this thread, you got to check this track out.. Dove by Cymande. Oh my source is a Windows 10 PC. Tidal subscription up to Master quality. Connected to my Schiit EITR/Audio-GD 11.28. I'm still trippn on this Dove track...lol.. Kinda sounds like Santana. So yes, happy with the Schiiter, the Schitmiester, Schitarama running wild...the SchiitSting!! Cool gadget, like it.


So is the Eiter a keeper?


----------



## JKDJedi

timb5881 said:


> So is the Eiter a keeper?


Yes!


----------



## motberg

thebkt said:


> .... dear leaders.....



classic...


----------



## BrokeSkoolBoi

Just got an used eitr off this site for cheapp. I can finally hear the timbre of instruments coming through on my Mimby+CTH Hd600. It's eerily realistic, and very engaging with acoustic instruments, dynamics seem better too. I never realized how much of a trooper this DAC was. I can't recommend this enough if you have a Modi Multibit.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

BrokeSkoolBoi said:


> Just got an used eitr off this site for cheapp. I can finally hear the timbre of instruments coming through on my Mimby+CTH Hd600. It's eerily realistic, and very engaging with acoustic instruments, dynamics seem better too. I never realized how much of a trooper this DAC was. I can't recommend this enough if you have a Modi Multibit.


Interesting posts, @BrokeSkoolBoi (I shudder at my financial memories of being a student... good handle, eh). I'm going to try and clean up my WiFi signal between my 'source' and my 'listening nook'. If I have left over $ at year's end, _I might also pick up an EITR...._


----------



## JKDJedi

So I get bored super easy so just for SCHIITS I ordered the Topping D10 DAC off Amazon to compare the two. It will be in this Friday so the weekend is set for the showdown! I have my doubts for the D10 because the Schiit really turned my 2 current DAc/amps into little power houses, imagine feeling the bass rattle off a HD6XX headphone! I don't have to imagine that! Yes the Black LAbel has a BAss switch but not that much air moves without the Schiit, (yeah i know if your a basshead dont count on the Senhiesers...just surprised feeling them shake like that listening to Drakes Nonstop track..  I like to use my X2 cans for Drake tracks, anyway...) I'm not sure why the Schiit needs an external power source to get it going and like how the Toppng D10 auto turns on and off using just the usb cables power source. The Topping D10 is all black as well and would match my ALL BLACK SCHEME. (PC/ROUTER/HEADPHONES/AMPDACS/SPEAKERS).


----------



## bunkbail (Nov 21, 2018)

JKDJedi said:


> So I get bored super easy so just for SCHIITS I ordered the Topping D10 DAC off Amazon to compare the two. It will be in this Friday so the weekend is set for the showdown! I have my doubts for the D10 because the Schiit really turned my 2 current DAc/amps into little power houses, imagine feeling the bass rattle off a HD6XX headphone! I don't have to imagine that! Yes the Black LAbel has a BAss switch but not that much air moves without the Schiit, (yeah i know if your a basshead dont count on the Senhiesers...just surprised feeling them shake like that listening to Drakes Nonstop track..  I like to use my X2 cans for Drake tracks, anyway...) I'm not sure why the Schiit needs an external power source to get it going and like how the Toppng D10 auto turns on and off using just the usb cables power source. The Topping D10 is all black as well and would match my ALL BLACK SCHEME. (PC/ROUTER/HEADPHONES/AMPDACS/SPEAKERS).


I've been waiting for someone to make a comparison between those two as SPDIF converters, I'm glad you're doing one. I'll be waiting for your impressions.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

In case one wants to review why the EITR was developed... July, 2017. The origins of EITR (and what Schiit calls, USB-5). _Chapter 9, 2017_. My EITR arrived. This'll be my last small-brushed-aluminium box.  BTW, the floor wart is surprisingly heavy. It's shipped with a large _*CTHULHU MULTI-TENTACLE FLOOR WART*_ label.


----------



## riffrafff

ScubaMan2017 said:


> In case one wants to review why the EITR was developed... July, 2017. The origins of EITR (and what Schiit calls, USB-5). _Chapter 9, 2017_. My EITR arrived. This'll be my last small-brushed-aluminium box.  BTW, the floor wart is surprisingly heavy. It's shipped with a large _*CTHULHU MULTI-TENTACLE FLOOR WART*_ label.



My Cthulu died within 24 hrs.  But, its replacement passed it in the mail, so it's all good.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

riffrafff said:


> My Cthulu died within 24 hrs.  But, its replacement passed it in the mail, so it's all good.


Uh huh.
..
....
........
.............I should keep an eye on it. There's *no serial number on the Cthulhu floor wart*, and I'm pretty sure Schiit buys them by the shipping-container. Thanks for the heads-up, @riffrafff .


----------



## JKDJedi (Nov 24, 2018)

Don't mean to rain on a Schiit parade...but Topping D10 sounding good so far...and I'm only 15mns into this thing. Having problems with 350PCM files (through the Spidif.. turns out it maxes at 192 on the Coaxial cable ) and it doesnt like dsd off the spdif..but neitjer does the Schiit. This off the FooPlayer. Using Tidal Master files shows 88.2 hrtz playback while non Master plays at 44hrtz. Sound right guys? I'm on my 3rd beer so reserving other thoughts till later..


----------



## JKDJedi (Nov 24, 2018)

I've finished up my sit down session between the Topping D10 and Schiit EITR, and am lost for words on how to describe it. Some tracks I couldn't tell a difference between the two and others the SChiit really shined through. It could be my humble set up that's limited my curiosity here. The Schiit is a superior product as far as sound goes. tracks are tighter with less echo in the mid range (main vocals) but you'd really have to concentrate to notice these suttle differences. I do very much like the Toppings build and ability to be powered via USB, negating the need of an external power source. And the Bit Rate is in full view right up front on it's display. Did I mention the black color?  If you have to have the BEST then it's the Schiit..no contest. But if you want something that in a blind test you could barley tell what is who...Topping D10.

Notes from my sit down session...


Round 1 So What-Miles Davis


Listening w/ Topping D10

NOTES: Sounds good..gonna give it 5 minutes before trying out the SCHIIT (Leaving volume same to compare)

Listening w/ SCHIIT EITR

NOTES: Celo sound more musical and deeper  wow....intruments sound cleaner..no contest. Enjoying this track more with the SCHIIT


Round 2 Mystery-Miles Davis


Listening w/ Schiit EITR

NOTES: Sounds good, recording isn't great but sounds good, curious how this will sound on the D10 now..

Listening w/ Topping D10

NOTES: Wow...no diffrences... sounds the same.. whats going on here?


Round 3 Nonstop-Drake


Listening w/ Topping D10

NOTES:  Head bobbing to this track, Drake is cool. HAd to turn volume down a bit..loud recording.. ;D Now how will the Schiit sound??

Listening w/ Schiit EITR

NOTES:  DAaaaaammmmMM Bass deeper, voice more real and up front... whats going on?.. not touching the volume control it seems a few decibals louder.. interesting.
Seems like good recrdings make a diffrence with the Schiit.


Round 4 Creep-Radiohead


Listening w/Schiit EITR

NOTES: Silky smooth vocal.. Thom Yorkes best track ever? Those cymbols! SHE"s...Running Out the DooOOor....RUN>. RUN... RUuUUuuUUuun!!!

Listening w/Topping D10

NOTES:  This is so freakn weird... SOUNDS THE SAME!! I'm not picking another tie..should I?? gonna give the Schiit another listen...

Side Note: This one is to close to call.. wow..


Round 5 Suspirium-Thom Yorke

Listening w/Topping D10

NOTES: That piano and voice.. nice harmony. (Yeah I'm a fan)

Listening w/ Schiit EITR

NOTES:  Seems like the voice is more centered and isolated but not really much diferences here. One more listen with these two...I like this track a lot...so why not..

Maybe a slight less echo of the voice with the Schiit..thats what i"m getting. Man...by a red hair this goes to the SCHIIT.


ROUND 6 Crisis (Kaya 40 Mix)- Bob Marley & The Wailers

Listening w/ SCHIIT

Notes: Giving Jah All the Thanks and Praises!! At the 2 minute mark is where I'm testing for diferences..

Listening w/ Topping D10

Notes:  I'm not hearing anything that stands out diffrent from the two.


----------



## zalive (Dec 10, 2018)

zalive said:


> I replaced my Eitr because of clicking issue (mostly with internet radio), got the new device yesterday. However with the new device it's pretty much the same - music over external *HDD* is fine (I didn't hear clicks , if this happens it's rare), but internet radio over Daphile gets clicking/popping just the same as with the old device. So I guess it's probably connected to its design (or I had the misfortune to again get a device with the same technical problem being present).
> 
> I dont' think i'll replace it again, though. Too much probabilty it's design issue. However since HDD flac reproduction is good I'll continue to use it. As for the internet radio I have the alternative through modified RPi/Digi+Pro setup.



Update: I finally learned how to bypass BIOS issue which prevented boot from the USB SD on my ASUS eee little laptop, so I succeeded to install Volumio on it instead of previous Daphile. Guess what: no clicking issues with Volumio. So at the end of the day, it seems that the issue was Daphile-Eitr interoperability. At one point I thought it was about HW, lower quality voltage from the USB issue, however it turned out it was not about laptop at all. So it seems that digital stream from Daphile is somewhat different - perhaps a hidden bug - but nevertheless majority of digital devices still seems to work fine with it. I've no complaints on Volumio - it sounds even better to me than Daphile, in comparison (more natural, vivid sound, some acoustic instrumens sounding more natural).


----------



## gearofwar

Hi guys, i'm new to this thread. I'm wondering if it's possible to feed my sony dap wm1 as a source directly to coaxial and Eitr would recognize it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JerryLeeds

The coaxial is output ... 

Eitr coverts USB input to coaxial output


----------



## gearofwar

JerryLeeds said:


> The coaxial is output ...
> 
> Eitr coverts USB input to coaxial output


ok so my question was let me clarify, Is it possible to convert a dap directly from usb to coaxial instead of using a computer with driver?


----------



## Ableza

gearofwar said:


> ok so my question was let me clarify, Is it possible to convert a dap directly from usb to coaxial instead of using a computer with driver?


That's what Eitr does.


----------



## Guidostrunk

Would I benefit from an eitr going usb (otg) from an Android tablet? I know that tablets and phones aren't as "noisy" as a pc.


----------



## Ableza

Guidostrunk said:


> Would I benefit from an eitr going usb (otg) from an Android tablet? I know that tablets and phones aren't as "noisy" as a pc.


If you need an S/PDIF signal for your DAC, then the Eitr is a great converter.  If your DAC accepts USB and you are worried about USB noise the Wyrd may be a better choice.


----------



## RickB

Guidostrunk said:


> Would I benefit from an eitr going usb (otg) from an Android tablet? I know that tablets and phones aren't as "noisy" as a pc.



If your DAC has both USB and S/PDIF inputs, and the latter has better sound quality than the USB, then you might benefit. Whether it is worth it is up to you.


----------



## slex

Anyone benefitted with any USB cleaning device stuck into Etir's USB input?


----------



## Ableza

slex said:


> Anyone benefitted with any USB cleaning device stuck into Etir's USB input?


That would be redundant.


----------



## JKDJedi

Guidostrunk said:


> Would I benefit from an eitr going usb (otg) from an Android tablet? I know that tablets and phones aren't as "noisy" as a pc.


Android not as noisy as PC, far from it really. Save your money.


----------



## mlxx

I was having random dropouts with the Eitr about once per hour. It would also dropout if I switched things on/off like phone chargers, not really an issue as I don't usually do this while listening, but it showed it was sensitive to switching noise. Adding six 9mm clip on ferrites on to the refrigerator power lead has stopped all dropouts since. Thought I'd mention it here in case someone is having the same problem.


----------



## Voxata

Weird problem, I've never had the Eitr hiccup at all.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

mlxx said:


> I was having random dropouts with the Eitr about once per hour. It would also dropout if I switched things on/off like phone chargers, not really an issue as I don't usually do this while listening, but it showed it was sensitive to switching noise. Adding six 9mm clip on ferrites on to the refrigerator power lead has stopped all dropouts since. Thought I'd mention it here in case someone is having the same problem.





Voxata said:


> Weird problem, I've never had the Eitr hiccup at all.



My dropouts are caused by streaming music files on my local network (my Netgear router/WiFi box has a built-in music server [attached drive to it loaded with tunes]). When it gets too bad, I allow my Chromebook's applications to download copies for pop-free enjoyment.

An expensive option could be adding the entire set up onto a uninterrupted power supply ([UPS] like one made by Cyberpower). I have one set up with my WiFi/router/mother-ship-PC. That's overkill; however, if one has aging AC wiring, it might be wise idea.

@mlxx ... Applying ferrites makes sense. My gear's on a separate circuit from the kitchen to avoid electromagnetic interference. My EITR chugs along without complaint. _BTW - I use Schiit's floor wart (Cthulhu)... perhaps its transformer isolates somewhat better than the other stock wall warts. Dunno..._.


----------



## Voxata

Interesting, I stream movies, music etc from a file server. No problems. I'd suspect the router storage situation.


----------



## ScubaMan2017 (Feb 6, 2019)

Voxata said:


> Interesting, I stream movies, music etc from a file server. No problems. I'd suspect the router storage situation.


I'm taxing my consumer-grade router... I'm going low-end... the 3.0USB port is for my nightly backups (a Seagate 2TB USB-powered external drive). The other 2.x port is for my little music server (on a 128GB memory stick). I let the Netgear box's programming manage the music server.  It's hardly high performance. Meh. it trundles & works well enough...


----------



## exdmd

Drop outs can also be caused by OS latency issues especially Win 10. Use LatencyMon to check your computer.


----------



## Voxata (Feb 6, 2019)

ScubaMan2017 said:


> I'm taxing my consumer-grade router... I'm going low-end... the 3.0USB port is for my nightly backups (a Seagate 2TB USB-powered external drive). The other 2.x port is for my little music server (on a 128GB memory stick). I let the Netgear box's programming manage the music server.  It's hardly high performance. Meh. it trundles & works well enough...



I'd recommend building a PC for dedicated server use instead. I built a cheap Ryzen 3 APU PC with an HDMI loopback adapter to fool it into thinking a monitor is connected. Internally I've got two 4TB Raid arrays (One for backup, one for share) and a 3TB Raid 1 array. I also have an external 4TB and 3TB drive for backups on those arrays. I control it using TightVNC when I need to make adjustments (rarely) and use built-in windows file share with a view only account and an administrative account for file movement/etc. I use it for both TV Shows/Movies hosting and also for a huge music collection. Don't really have any issues and I can stream to multiple devices in the house without problems.

-- You can keep it simple too. PC with an SSD boot drive and a big HDD. Just make backups periodically. Also, make sure your internal network is up to snuff. I've had wireless adapters go bad-ish in laptops and have dropsouts etc.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Voxata said:


> I'd recommend building a PC for dedicated server use instead. I built a cheap Ryzen 3 APU PC with an HDMI loopback adapter to fool it into thinking a monitor is connected. Internally I've got two 4TB Raid arrays (One for backup, one for share) and a 3TB Raid 1 array. I also have an external 4TB and 3TB drive for backups on those arrays. I control it using TightVNC when I need to make adjustments (rarely) and use built-in windows file share with a view only account and an administrative account for file movement/etc. I use it for both TV Shows/Movies hosting and also for a huge music collection. Don't really have any issues and I can stream to multiple devices in the house without problems.
> 
> -- You can keep it simple too. PC with an SSD boot drive and a big HDD. Just make backups periodically. Also, make sure your internal network is up to snuff. I've had wireless adapters go bad-ish in laptops and have dropsouts etc.



Man, there's so much I don't know. What does "TV Shows/Movies hosting" mean?


----------



## ScubaMan2017

exdmd said:


> Drop outs can also be caused by OS latency issues especially Win 10. Use LatencyMon to check your computer.


I used LatencyMon.  Oy, it was grim reading. It's one of the reasons I abandoned my Lenovo T400, running Win7 (32bit), and switched to a Chromebook. When the Warz-Kitties living in my condominium are not trying to hack our networks, or running their own god-forsaken home transmitters (?!), it streams well (I might be exaggerating... there are dozens of WiFi signatures clogging the airways here [5GHz is a less cluttered range]). When the WiFi channels and electromagnetic interference (EMI) get too shoddy, I use Foobar's 'dowload' feature. @Voxata , that was a good piece of advice (build a media server & RAID set-up)... if I do that, I'd still want some way to have an off-site copy. @Voxata , I appreciate the suggested rig!


----------



## Voxata

Pharmaboy said:


> Man, there's so much I don't know. What does "TV Shows/Movies hosting" mean?


I use PCs connected to my living and bedroom TVs. So, my living room has a wireless keyboard and mouse controlling a small form factor PC connected to my TV, a DAC/Amp+Speakers etc. I use windows file share to connect to my 'server' and access my storage of movies, shows and music. I have a huge collection that I've massed up over the years at my fingertips. Also, since it's windows I can easily use Chrome to access Netflix, Hulu, other streaming services etc. It all works quite well and without issue.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

Voxata said:


> I use PCs connected to my living and bedroom TVs. So, my living room has a wireless keyboard and mouse controlling a small form factor PC connected to my TV, a DAC/Amp+Speakers etc. I use windows file share to connect to my 'server' and access my storage of movies, shows and music. I have a huge collection that I've massed up over the years at my fingertips. Also, since it's windows I can easily use Chrome to access Netflix, Hulu, other streaming services etc. It all works quite well and without issue.


@Pharmaboy ... I used the website, how to geek to educate myself. It’s a vault of awesome, and accessible information!


----------



## Pharmaboy

Thanks for the URL, @ScubaMan2017 ... I will try to educate myself there.

And thanks @Voxata for a cogent explanation of your system. I still sorta don't understand, beyond the fact it seems WiFi is essential to this entire scheme.

Here's a factoid about 4K television. I got one a couple months ago (a very large OLED) and realized even the best/closest WiFi in my entire house would not successfully stream true 4K HDR content to this TV. The manufacturer recommends a minimum of 25 mps signal to the TV, and that's just not available via WiFi in this house. I had to directly connect via ethernet back to the router, and after that it's bombs away, the best streaming picture I've ever seen (best picture, period).

OK, enuf off-thread stuff. I'm very interested in getting an Eitr to compare to my sturdy, dependable Musical Fidelity V-Link 24/192. I've read occasional posts here about reliability issues w/the Eitr, stuff like failing to turn on when the computer is rebooted, dropouts, other nasties.

Is the consensus here that these issues have been resolved by the latest/greatest firmware? Or are users who just got their Eitr still experiencing stuff like this?


----------



## davide256

Pharmaboy said:


> Thanks for the URL, @ScubaMan2017 ... I will try to educate myself there.
> 
> And thanks @Voxata for a cogent explanation of your system. I still sorta don't understand, beyond the fact it seems WiFi is essential to this entire scheme.
> 
> ...


All the issues I have seen posted eventually resolved as environment issues or cables. Of course the technologically challenged often bail rather than find root cause. As to the Vlink , that’s about 3 generations behind... you really are missing out.


----------



## Voxata

Pharmaboy said:


> Thanks for the URL, @ScubaMan2017 ... I will try to educate myself there.
> 
> And thanks @Voxata for a cogent explanation of your system. I still sorta don't understand, beyond the fact it seems WiFi is essential to this entire scheme.
> 
> ...




1) My network is wifi based, however it is 5Ghz Wireless AC so I have no issues hitting very high data rates. 

2) The PC I use with Eitr has sleep states enabled. I reboot, sleep, wake up all without issues on the Eitr. I'd give it a shot, Schiit has a return policy for a reason. Or, take the dive.. a used Eitr can be had at a great savings.


----------



## makne

My Eitr has been working flawlessly since I bought it (not long after release).
I often unplug and connect to different sources (macbook, pc, iphone) and turn on/off devices with the Eitr connected, never had an issue. Connects instantly.
The Eitr’s power is connected to a Monster power surge protector


----------



## twiceboss

thinking of selling mine if anyone interested


----------



## ScubaMan2017

twiceboss said:


> thinking of selling mine if anyone interested


Was it not a good fit for your listening rig? Strictly curious...


----------



## Voxata (Feb 13, 2019)

ScubaMan2017 said:


> Was it not a good fit for your listening rig? Strictly curious...


Once you've got a good USB implementation this piece doesn't matter (IMO). I use an Eitr with my SU-8 on my HTPC because the USB doesn't 'wake up well' when the HTPC goes into sleep mode and the SU-8 needs to be power cycled to operate again. With the Eitr this problem goes away. Older Schiit DAC USB solutions are also less than ideal and benefit from the Eitr sonically, as well as other devices/setups. Especially if your USB is really noisy.


----------



## twiceboss

ScubaMan2017 said:


> Was it not a good fit for your listening rig? Strictly curious...


Maybe mine was already fine. So, i've used a year already but I dont mind of not having it. More like I want to minimize my setup since I'll be leaving States at the end of this year, so having a small rig is easier for me to ship. Anyone here interested?


----------



## showme99

twiceboss said:


> Maybe mine was already fine. So, i've used a year already but I dont mind of not having it. More like I want to minimize my setup since I'll be leaving States at the end of this year, so having a small rig is easier for me to ship. Anyone here interested?


Do you have any pictures?


----------



## wiz2596

how can I measure how noisy a USB port is? Reading almost all the post here I feel now a bit curious about this device and what it can do to clear up the signal to get better sound quality

Currently I own a mody multibit connected by usb to my desktop rig (Asus Rog Strix mobo) althought I feel happy with it, how do I know how much it will improve my sound quality to justify to buy it?


----------



## thebkt

wiz2596 said:


> how can I measure how noisy a USB port is? Reading almost all the post here I feel now a bit curious about this device and what it can do to clear up the signal to get better sound quality
> 
> Currently I own a mody multibit connected by usb to my desktop rig (Asus Rog Strix mobo) althought I feel happy with it, how do I know how much it will improve my sound quality to justify to buy it?


Hooked up to my mimby I was pleasantly surprised with the result. It definitely made a noticeable improvement. However I couldn't hear a difference with my R2R1, which does have a isn't isolator anyway.


----------



## Wes S

I am another happy camper!  I just bought and hooked up an Eitr, to my Mimby/Lyr 3 rig, and all I can say is wow.  This is one of the most noticeable improvements, I have made to my system.  I can't believe it took me this long, to buy one.  Thanks again Schiit!


----------



## Pharmaboy

thebkt said:


> Hooked up to my mimby I was pleasantly surprised with the result. It definitely made a noticeable improvement. However I couldn't hear a difference with my R2R1, which does have a isn't isolator anyway.



So you have the coax output from the Eitr going to the R2R 1, and that sounds no better than USB (unfiltered) going straight from computer or network device into R2R 1? That surprises me. I have 2 Audio GD DACs of the older 1704 chip type (DAC-19 & NOS 19), and both sound better via coax from my S/PDIF device (Musical Fidelity 192/24 + high-grade silver coax cable) than straight from USB.

Related question: how do you like the R2R 1?


----------



## Pharmaboy

Wes S said:


> I am another happy camper!  I just bought and hooked up an Eitr, to my Mimby/Lyr 3 rig, and all I can say is wow.  This is one of the most noticeable improvements, I have made to my system.  I can't believe it took me this long, to buy one.  Thanks again Schiit!



Meant to ask what these improvements are. I know it's a PITA to describe sonic differences, but I'm curious.

I'm a long-time fan of coax, currently use a Musical Fidelity V-Link 192/24 + a really good-sounding coax cable. Not sure if it's just the cable; cable + V-Link; or cable + V-Link + no USB nasties being decoded by DAC's input section, but the sound strikes me as subtly sweeter, more relaxed & flowing than w/USB straight in.

My interest in the Eitr is pure curiosity whether it (used as a drop-in replacement for the V-Link) would take sound up a notch. That's why I ask...


----------



## Wes S (Mar 26, 2019)

Pharmaboy said:


> Meant to ask what these improvements are. I know it's a PITA to describe sonic differences, but I'm curious.
> 
> I'm a long-time fan of coax, currently use a Musical Fidelity V-Link 192/24 + a really good-sounding coax cable. Not sure if it's just the cable; cable + V-Link; or cable + V-Link + no USB nasties being decoded by DAC's input section, but the sound strikes me as subtly sweeter, more relaxed & flowing than w/USB straight in.
> 
> My interest in the Eitr is pure curiosity whether it (used as a drop-in replacement for the V-Link) would take sound up a notch. That's why I ask...


You pretty much described it.  Subtly sweeter, more relaxed, yet able to hear more detail.  I get better depth and width, as well.  It was like a good tube roll.


----------



## ahmedie

Wes S said:


> You pretty much described it.  Subtly sweeter, more relaxed, yet able to hear more detail.  I get better depth and width, as well.  It was like a good tube roll.


oh, that what i hear with eitr, ye, i hear it too ^--^


----------



## zztopps

Pharmaboy said:


> Meant to ask what these improvements are. I know it's a PITA to describe sonic differences, but I'm curious.
> 
> I'm a long-time fan of coax, currently use a Musical Fidelity V-Link 192/24 + a really good-sounding coax cable. Not sure if it's just the cable; cable + V-Link; or cable + V-Link + no USB nasties being decoded by DAC's input section, but the sound strikes me as subtly sweeter, more relaxed & flowing than w/USB straight in.
> 
> My interest in the Eitr is pure curiosity whether it (used as a drop-in replacement for the V-Link) would take sound up a notch. That's why I ask...



I had a great experience with the Eitr when I was running it into a Mimby. It wan’t so much a sonic difference as it was the fact that it just worked.  When the conditions are right, USB sounds better to me. But how often are those conditions right?   When using the Eitr, I didn’t worry about that.  I just enjoyed the music.


----------



## hikaru12

This has probably been asked a million times but does the quality of the USB cable matter with Gen 5? The reason why I ask is because I'm using Optical with my Gumby since the Gen 5 USB sounded hazy and muddy but I was also using a cheap Belkin USB cable. Does Gen 5 USB scale as an input with the quality of the cable? Thanks!


----------



## davide256

hikaru12 said:


> This has probably been asked a million times but does the quality of the USB cable matter with Gen 5? The reason why I ask is because I'm using Optical with my Gumby since the Gen 5 USB sounded hazy and muddy but I was also using a cheap Belkin USB cable. Does Gen 5 USB scale as an input with the quality of the cable? Thanks!


most USB cables marketed are just random stabs in the dark trying to find something that works better, easy to waste $100 + The two I have found that are worthwhile

Uptone Audio USPCB - its basically a circuit board connecting the USB plugs,price $35. its disadantage is it is very short, doesn't bend. If you want to stay below $100, you can't do better.
Lush 2 -  user configurable shield grounding, but comes already set for expected best configuration. It works very well but costs $239. A favorite at Computer Audiophile

If you want a flexible cable, Wireworld starlight USB isn't bad but the USPCB is better. And yes, ditch the DOA Belkin cable


----------



## Ghosthouse

Hello hikaru12 - 
Short answer based on my experience is "Yes".  Upgrading the USB cable made a difference.  In my setup that means running USB from an Aries Mini to Eitr and Coax from Eitr to Gungnir w/MB upgrade.  

I didn't spend crazy $ on USB cables.  First tried an Audioquest Pearl (pure copper) and a Pangea AG (all silver; not silver plated).  Didn't hear too much difference between those two.  What really improved the sound for me was an Oyaide Neo D+ Series Class A.  It provided an obvious enhancement to clarity and an all round better listening experience.  There was a review of it by a writer for (The Absolute Sound?) which is what led me to try it.  You can get it on Amazon for under $100.  A true bargain, in my O-pinion.  I'm curious about the Class S but haven't gotten around to trying that one.  

Hope this is of use.


----------



## hikaru12

davide256 said:


> most USB cables marketed are just random stabs in the dark trying to find something that works better, easy to waste $100 + The two I have found that are worthwhile
> 
> Uptone Audio USPCB - its basically a circuit board connecting the USB plugs,price $35. its disadantage is it is very short, doesn't bend. If you want to stay below $100, you can't do better.
> Lush 2 -  user configurable shield grounding, but comes already set for expected best configuration. It works very well but costs $239. A favorite at Computer Audiophile
> ...



Thanks for your suggestions. I was thinking about getting a AudioQuest Coffee USB cable - I have their interconnects and I'm really a fan of their Surface Perfect Copper (SPC) stuff.


----------



## zztopps

hikaru12 said:


> This has probably been asked a million times but does the quality of the USB cable matter with Gen 5? The reason why I ask is because I'm using Optical with my Gumby since the Gen 5 USB sounded hazy and muddy but I was also using a cheap Belkin USB cable. Does Gen 5 USB scale as an input with the quality of the cable? Thanks!



Schiit sells these.  They don't cost much.  They work well.

I don't know if more expensive cables would work better.


----------



## hikaru12

zztopps said:


> Schiit sells these.  They don't cost much.  They work well.
> 
> I don't know if more expensive cables would work better.



I'm certainly in the camp where I believe cables make a difference. I've heard the difference between interconnects from Yosemite to Colorado to Niagara and different source inputs hence why I wanted to look into upgrading. You need a really revealing system (not to say that I have that) but I certainly was able to tell differences between source changes with an Auteur and HD800. I'm sure there's other cans out there that impart that same level of transparency to detect source changes - those are just the ones I've personally used and tried.


----------



## zztopps

hikaru12 said:


> I'm certainly in the camp where I believe cables make a difference. I've heard the difference between interconnects from Yosemite to Colorado to Niagara and different source inputs hence why I wanted to look into upgrading. You need a really revealing system (not to say that I have that) but I certainly was able to tell differences between source changes with an Auteur and HD800. I'm sure there's other cans out there that impart that same level of transparency to detect source changes - those are just the ones I've personally used and tried.



Thank you for that.

I wouldn't say my system is really revealing either (maybe one of these days I'll get it into my signature).  It's probably mid-fi at best.  But for my budget, it sounds fine.

Some have the budget for more and I'm not against them going for the best, I'm just sharing what I know.  The PSYT cables have worked well for me.

They are $20.  You could pick one up and share how they compare with the others.  I know at least one person who would be interested in that.


----------



## Pharmaboy

davide256 said:


> most USB cables marketed are just random stabs in the dark trying to find something that works better, easy to waste $100 + The two I have found that are worthwhile
> 
> Uptone Audio USPCB - its basically a circuit board connecting the USB plugs,price $35. its disadantage is it is very short, doesn't bend. If you want to stay below $100, you can't do better.
> Lush 2 -  user configurable shield grounding, but comes already set for expected best configuration. It works very well but costs $239. A favorite at Computer Audiophile
> ...



Lush 2 is my best USB cable by far. Best sonics I've yet heard from USB.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Ghosthouse said:


> Hello hikaru12 -
> Short answer based on my experience is "Yes".  Upgrading the USB cable made a difference.  In my setup that means running USB from an Aries Mini to Eitr and Coax from Eitr to Gungnir w/MB upgrade.
> 
> I didn't spend crazy $ on USB cables.  First tried an Audioquest Pearl (pure copper) and a Pangea AG (all silver; not silver plated).  Didn't hear too much difference between those two.  What really improved the sound for me was an Oyaide Neo D+ Series Class A.  It provided an obvious enhancement to clarity and an all round better listening experience.  There was a review of it by a writer for (The Absolute Sound?) which is what led me to try it.  You can get it on Amazon for under $100.  A true bargain, in my O-pinion.  I'm curious about the Class S but haven't gotten around to trying that one.
> ...



Let me get this straight: even w/the Eitr in the chain (providing coax out to your DAC)--you still get a sonic upgrade by switching USB cables? That's very interesting. 

Also interesting that you would mention this Oyaide cable (I read that review a couple years ago)--because my biggest cable upgrade ever was switching from the good-sounding, inexpensive 1.5M Billy Jeans coax to the 1.3M Oyaide DR-510R coax cable. It's the only silver cable I own...made an immediate positive impression w/better sound than the BJ cable, and got even better after it burned in.

As you can tell, I already use a S/PDIF converter, which I may switch to an Eitr (very interested in it)--but I definitely would not be switching the coax cable.

I am going to get that Neo D+ Series Class A cable. At that price, and with the good things people say, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Pharmaboy said:


> Let me get this straight: even w/the Eitr in the chain (providing coax out to your DAC)--you still get a sonic upgrade by switching USB cables? That's very interesting.
> 
> Also interesting that you would mention this Oyaide cable (I read that review a couple years ago)--because my biggest cable upgrade ever was switching from the good-sounding, inexpensive 1.5M Billy Jeans coax to the 1.3M Oyaide DR-510R coax cable. It's the only silver cable I own...made an immediate positive impression w/better sound than the BJ cable, and got even better after it burned in.
> 
> ...



Hi Pharmaboy.  Yes, you got it.  The Class A Oyaide Neo from Aries Mini to Eitr improved the sound over the admittedly entry level AQ Pearl and the slightly more upscale Pangea Ag.  Expectation bias?  Someone might claim such but I think not.  The intelligibility of the lyrics improved, for one thing.  

If you get the Oyaide Class A from Amazon, you can always return it if you don't like it or don't hear any benefit.  ALSO - note that you might see something like, "there is a newer version of this cable available".  The newer version has to do with what Oyaide is using in place of the older version's Ohno Continuous Cast Copper.  As you probably know, OCCC is no longer in production because (Furukawa?) ceased manufacturing it.  The replacement metallurgy might be just fine.  You can read about it if you explore the Oyaide website.  I felt more comfortable getting an older version with "genuine" OCCC and in fact that USB might actually be priced lower.  Haven't checked recently.  Good luck.  Hope it works for you.


----------



## Ghosthouse

PS to Pharmaboy - I'm using a Blackcat Silverstar 75 coax to the Gungnir MB.  I'd love to try the Oyaide DR-510R based on the positive experience with the Neo.  BUT the whole cable thing can become a kind of madness (and I used to be wire skeptic)....there is ALWAYS going to be something new and better out there.  I keep telling myself to be content


----------



## hikaru12

Ghosthouse said:


> PS to Pharmaboy - I'm using a Blackcat Silverstar 75 coax to the Gungnir MB.  I'd love to try the Oyaide DR-510R based on the positive experience with the Neo.  BUT the whole cable thing can become a kind of madness (and I used to be wire skeptic)....there is ALWAYS going to be something new and better out there.  I keep telling myself to be content



Trying to decide for myself if Coaxial is still superior to direct USB connection with the Gumby. I believe it was stated that it was AES > Coaxial > Toslink > USB but Gen 5 puts in between Coaxial and AES or even better than both.


----------



## Ghosthouse

I _think_ Coax is still preferred over USB (even Gen 5) but not certain about that.  In any case, the reason I'm using Eitr is because I have an older Gungnir that was not mftd. with a USB input (when I got the MB upgrade, I chose NOT to do a USB mod to it).  I'm using Eitr as a USB/SPDIF converter between Aries Mini and the Gungnir MB because the sound with a converter doing USB>>Coax sounded better to me than Coax from the Mini direct to the Gungnir.  Not sure why that should be the case, but it was.  Bump in input voltage to the Gungnir?  The first converter I used was a Musical Fidelity V-Link 192.  Eventually this was replaced by the Eitr.


----------



## Pharmaboy

hikaru12 said:


> Trying to decide for myself if Coaxial is still superior to direct USB connection with the Gumby. I believe it was stated that it was AES > Coaxial > Toslink > USB but Gen 5 puts in between Coaxial and AES or even better than both.



I've tried coax vs USB direct on 4 DACs. 1 of them was described by the mfr as "galvanically" isolated (Peachtree Audio DAC iTx), and it's the only one of the 3 that had no perceptible sonic improvements going from USB to coax.

But it must be said that there's more going on here than just coax cable vs USB cable. The USB receiver chip used in each DAC design is another key factor. Some chips are said to sound better than others, all other things being equal.

All I know is that the 2 DACs I used in my parallel systems here both sound better w/coax in than w/USB straight in...


----------



## Pharmaboy

Ghosthouse said:


> I _think_ Coax is still preferred over USB (even Gen 5) but not certain about that.  In any case, the reason I'm using Eitr is because I have an older Gungnir that was not mftd. with a USB input (when I got the MB upgrade, I chose NOT to do a USB mod to it).  I'm using Eitr as a USB/SPDIF converter between Aries Mini and the Gungnir MB because the sound with a converter doing USB>>Coax sounded better to me than Coax from the Mini direct to the Gungnir.  Not sure why that should be the case, but it was.  Bump in input voltage to the Gungnir?  The first converter I used was a Musical Fidelity V-Link 192.  Eventually this was replaced by the Eitr.



Now, THAT's interesting! Because my S/PDIF converter is the Musical Fidelity V-Link 192/24, about which I can only say good things. 

Do you hear a difference between the V-Link and the Eitr? I would upgrade to the Eitr solely to get any sonic benefits possible. Otherwise there's little point...


----------



## hikaru12

Pharmaboy said:


> I've tried coax vs USB direct on 4 DACs. 1 of them was described by the mfr as "galvanically" isolated (Peachtree Audio DAC iTx), and it's the only one of the 3 that had no perceptible sonic improvements going from USB to coax.
> 
> But it must be said that there's more going on here than just coax cable vs USB cable. The USB receiver chip used in each DAC design is another key factor. Some chips are said to sound better than others, all other things being equal.
> 
> All I know is that the 2 DACs I used in my parallel systems here both sound better w/coax in than w/USB straight in...



Brother you're going to cost me a fortune! I'm thinking of the AQ diamond for the USB portion, than an EITR than coaxial. I'm using a Node 2 as a transport so I don't know if straight Coaxial would be worth it either vs the configuration you described.


----------



## Ghosthouse

Pharmaboy said:


> Now, THAT's interesting! Because my S/PDIF converter is the Musical Fidelity V-Link 192/24, about which I can only say good things.
> 
> Do you hear a difference between the V-Link and the Eitr? I would upgrade to the Eitr solely to get any sonic benefits possible. Otherwise there's little point...



First - you won't get any argument from me about the V-Link.  I thought it was a good performing/high value device.  Putting it between Aries Mini and Gungnir really made things sound great.  I actually bought a second to have a backup spare if the first should go south.  This was before I got the Eitr.

It has been a long while since I compared Eitr and V-Link.  Seems to me the differences at the time were subtle.  BUT, I hasten to add, the V-Link would have had many hours on it (hundreds, probably) whereas the Eitr was new out of the box.  Always seems to me that electronics do take some time to settle in and sound their best.  I haven't compared recently.  The Eitr supports the main listening source (Aries Mini) on the strength of it having the latest Gen 5 USB tech and because I was running a Schiit Gungnir.  Did keep the V-Link for converting USB from a MacBook Air (listening to Youtube etc.).  

At less than $200, can't hurt to give Eitr a try and find out what YOU hear.  You can return it if it doesn't seem any better than the V-Link.    

One thing that is definitely worth trying on the V-Link is a double-headed USB cable where signal and power leads are separated.  I got one off E-Bay from Douk Mall.  Very reasonable price.  iFi, Cardas, and others all making double-headed USB cables now.


----------



## Ghosthouse

hikaru12 said:


> Brother you're going to cost me a fortune! I'm thinking of the AQ diamond for the USB portion, than an EITR than coaxial. I'm using a Node 2 as a transport so I don't know if straight Coaxial would be worth it either vs the configuration you described.



If you are convinced you want to go with an AQ Diamond, check US Audio Mart and see if you can find used.  That will save you some $.


----------



## zztopps

hikaru12 said:


> Brother you're going to cost me a fortune! I'm thinking of the AQ diamond for the USB portion, than an EITR than coaxial. I'm using a Node 2 as a transport so I don't know if straight Coaxial would be worth it either vs the configuration you described.



I also have the Node 2 and run a Blue Jeans coaxial cable straight out of it into a Modi Multibit.  I not sure it sounds any better or worse than the coax out of the Eitr.  Both setups sound pretty good.


----------



## Pharmaboy

hikaru12 said:


> Brother you're going to cost me a fortune! I'm thinking of the AQ diamond for the USB portion, than an EITR than coaxial. I'm using a Node 2 as a transport so I don't know if straight Coaxial would be worth it either vs the configuration you described.



Well, only you know how much money you have and how you wish to spend it. But to me, an Audioquest Diamond is too much $$$ for a cable. Maybe if all my gear was endgame/big-$$$ audiophile stuff, each component costing $10K-20K (such systems do exist), then a cable this expensive would make sense. 

2 USB cables that cost anywhere from 1/2 to 1/12th of a Diamond were mentioned just today in this string. I own the Lush 2 cable and can strongly recommend it; for me primary system I'm about the get the Oyaide USB cable, which costs all of $50.

That's just the way I look at it, though. What you do is entirely up to you...


----------



## Pharmaboy

Ghosthouse said:


> One thing that is definitely worth trying on the V-Link is a double-headed USB cable where signal and power leads are separated. I got one off E-Bay from Douk Mall. Very reasonable price. iFi, Cardas, and others all making double-headed USB cables now.



Very interesting suggestion. I take it this cable would require 2 X USB 2.0 slots on computer? 

If that's the case, has anyone heard any of the suggested cables? I should point out that I've read this entire string but just don't recall if the topic came up before...sorry if I'm missing something.


----------



## Ghosthouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Pharmaboy said:


> Very interesting suggestion. I take it this cable would require 2 X USB 2.0 slots on computer?
> 
> If that's the case, has anyone heard any of the suggested cables? I should point out that I've read this entire string but just don't recall if the topic came up before...sorry if I'm missing something.



No.  That way might work but it defeats the purpose.  The idea is use a separate power supply and NOT the noisy supply from the computer's 2nd USB port.  Take only signal from the computer.  Easiest way is get a little 5V USB charger like for an iPhone to power the USB connection.  It works very well with the V-Link this way.  There are probably more sophisticated power supplies if you are worried about noise from an iPhone charger.  I had no problem with this method.

I realized having written this the better power supply for the Eitr vs USB power for the V-Link was another contributor to "upgrading"


----------



## hikaru12

Pharmaboy said:


> Well, only you know how much money you have and how you wish to spend it. But to me, an Audioquest Diamond is too much $$$ for a cable. Maybe if all my gear was endgame/big-$$$ audiophile stuff, each component costing $10K-20K (such systems do exist), then a cable this expensive would make sense.
> 
> 2 USB cables that cost anywhere from 1/2 to 1/12th of a Diamond were mentioned just today in this string. I own the Lush 2 cable and can strongly recommend it; for me primary system I'm about the get the Oyaide USB cable, which costs all of $50.
> 
> That's just the way I look at it, though. What you do is entirely up to you...



Sorry I misunderstood what you were saying - were you trying to say adding the EITR with Gen 5 USB and then going coax out to my DAC would be best instead of coaxial from my transport? I have no problem spending a good amount on cables. My system components are about a grand a piece so a $500 cable with noticeable upgrades will certainly interest me. End game for me is setting yourself a budget for your main components say $2k for headphones and building around that say maybe half for components, cables, etc as long as you like the tweaked sound in the end! The tough thing to get right is when you reach a certain level of transparency everything in your chain is going to change the sound and you'll have to control it one way or another. 

I love how AQ handles SPC - some OFC/OCC that I've heard can sound harsh but I think AQ nailed the geometry where it sounds really clear but super smooth and relaxed. A detailed, warm sound signature is my preference hence why I had a hard time letting go of my Auteurs. If you guys really think Gen 5 nails USB I'm probably going to go that route.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

wiz2596 said:


> how can I measure how noisy a USB port is? Reading almost all the post here I feel now a bit curious about this device and what it can do to clear up the signal to get better sound quality
> Currently I own a mody multibit connected by usb to my desktop rig (Asus Rog Strix mobo) althought I feel happy with it, how do I know how much it will improve my sound quality to justify to buy it?


Welcome to the thread, @wiz2596 . I had a hell of a time with drop-outs, pops, pings, and craptastic listening... when I was streaming music files from my office's DIY media server. The following 2017 article helped me a lot....
https://www.howtogeek.com/285429/how-to-fix-crackling-or-popping-sound-on-a-windows-pc/

I went the EITR and toss-out-my-elderly-PC-and-embraced-evil-Chromebook route. Better sound quality? More often than not - yes (ish). Ah well...


----------



## ScubaMan2017

hikaru12 said:


> This has probably been asked a million times but does the quality of the USB cable matter with Gen 5? The reason why I ask is because I'm using Optical with my Gumby since the Gen 5 USB sounded hazy and muddy but I was also using a cheap Belkin USB cable. Does Gen 5 USB scale as an input with the quality of the cable? Thanks!


I tried splicing cables to save money and make long (>3m) cable-runs. THAT didn't work. Re: your USB cable. Is it the latest version? (USB 2.0?). Less than (approximately) a metre in length? Grim, @hikaru12 ... it sounds frustrating. Don't give up, eh.


----------



## ScubaMan2017

hikaru12 said:


> Brother you're going to cost me a fortune! I'm thinking of the AQ diamond for the USB portion, than an EITR than coaxial. I'm using a Node 2 as a transport so I don't know if straight Coaxial would be worth it either vs the configuration you described.





zztopps said:


> I also have the Node 2 and run a Blue Jeans coaxial cable straight out of it into a Modi Multibit.  I not sure it sounds any better or worse than the coax out of the Eitr.  Both setups sound pretty good.



@zztopps ...and... @hikaru12 . I noticed you're using the Bluesound Node. I was bouncing between picking that up, OR going the DIY-Pi-and-SPIDIF-auxiliary-board route.
a. Is the UI similar to Foobar2000, VLC, or (sigh) iTunes?
b. Do you detect any 'decrapifier' signal processing? As compared to just plugging a laptop into your EITR and/or DAC....
c. Internal buffer?
d. How well does its BlueOS integrate with Windows 7, ChromeOS, and DNLA home networks (like the one shipped with Netgear Nighthawk). I had to give up on UMS (Universal Media Server). Files and folders blipped in and out of existence on the receiving end (on my Chromebook). No. 

Happy Friday, all.


----------



## hikaru12

ScubaMan2017 said:


> @zztopps ...and... @hikaru12 . I noticed you're using the Bluesound Node. I was bouncing between picking that up, OR going the DIY-Pi-and-SPIDIF-auxiliary-board route.
> a. Is the UI similar to Foobar2000, VLC, or (sigh) iTunes?
> b. Do you detect any 'decrapifier' signal processing? As compared to just plugging a laptop into your EITR and/or DAC....
> c. Internal buffer?
> ...



I really like the Bluesounds app - I would recommend putting the Node on Ethernet as it sounds best from there. Even from optical I do notice micro-detail and overall smoothness I didn't get when running directly from my PC to my Gumby. It was just too noisy. There's something to be said about a transports PSU filtering etc. That's why I also ordered a Purple Flare C7 cable for it. I wanna get better filtering. Best of luck!


----------



## ScubaMan2017 (Apr 14, 2019)

Just to add knowledge to the thread:
I took an elderly Lenovo T400 laptop (the next generation IBM Thinkpad [sigh, miss that brand]), added a 225GB SSD drive to it, installed MintOS 19.x Cinnamon (32-bit). It immediately recognized my EITR as a digital output. My overall experience is even better than plugging in my new Chromebook (that itself is no slouch). Schiit Audio, non-Microsoft-OS-support strikes again. It's nice. @SchiitFerBrainz (one of the techs at the vendor [reasonable dude]).  Thanks, eh.


----------



## alpovs

ScubaMan2017 said:


> Just to add knowledge to the thread:
> I took an elderly Lenovo T400 laptop (the next generation IBM Thinkpad [sigh, miss that brand]), added a 225GB SSD drive to it, installed *MintOS *19.x Cinnamon (32-bit). It immediately recognized my EITR as a digital output. My overall experience is even better than plugging in my new Chromebook (that itself is no slouch). Schiit Audio, non-Microsoft-OS-support strikes again. It's nice. @SchiitFerBrainz (one of the techs at the vendor [reasonable dude]).  Thanks, eh.


To add further knowledge to the thread, in case somebody is googling "MintOS". "MintOS" is Linux Mint. This is the first time I see anybody call it "MintOS".


----------



## Arniesb

hikaru12 said:


> Sorry I misunderstood what you were saying - were you trying to say adding the EITR with Gen 5 USB and then going coax out to my DAC would be best instead of coaxial from my transport? I have no problem spending a good amount on cables. My system components are about a grand a piece so a $500 cable with noticeable upgrades will certainly interest me. End game for me is setting yourself a budget for your main components say $2k for headphones and building around that say maybe half for components, cables, etc as long as you like the tweaked sound in the end! The tough thing to get right is when you reach a certain level of transparency everything in your chain is going to change the sound and you'll have to control it one way or another.
> 
> I love how AQ handles SPC - some OFC/OCC that I've heard can sound harsh but I think AQ nailed the geometry where it sounds really clear but super smooth and relaxed. A detailed, warm sound signature is my preference hence why I had a hard time letting go of my Auteurs. If you guys really think Gen 5 nails USB I'm probably going to go that route.


You should try to compare it with other high end usb cables at some dealer or something. Diamond is actually average cable with good metals. Jcat reference, Curious and Wireworld platinum starlight 7 sound way better. Aq is a lot more noisy and fatiguing than competitors.


----------



## hikaru12

Arniesb said:


> You should try to compare it with other high end usb cables at some dealer or something. Diamond is actually average cable with good metals. Jcat reference, Curious and Wireworld platinum starlight 7 sound way better. Aq is a lot more noisy and fatiguing than competitors.



I'm thinking of going with Coaxial at this point as it's a straight electrical connection. Platinum Starlight has been on my radar tho if I was going to stick with USB.


----------



## VinylDan1

ScubaMan2017 said:


> Just to add knowledge to the thread:
> I took an elderly Lenovo T400 laptop (the next generation IBM Thinkpad [sigh, miss that brand]), added a 225GB SSD drive to it, installed MintOS 19.x Cinnamon (32-bit). It immediately recognized my EITR as a digital output. My overall experience is even better than plugging in my new Chromebook (that itself is no slouch). Schiit Audio, non-Microsoft-OS-support strikes again. It's nice. @SchiitFerBrainz (one of the techs at the vendor [reasonable dude]).  Thanks, eh.



And here I was thinking I was the only one with one of those old T400s......


----------



## ScubaMan2017 (Apr 19, 2019)

VinylDan1 said:


> And here I was thinking I was the only one with one of those old T400s......


My T400's keyboard's shot (and I don't want to spend $80-90 CDN for a replacement)... the battery pack's long dead... my AC-DC power adapter failed long ago (and I've ended up buying scary-3rdparty-replacements from the local Computer store). When I started teaching, it was part of a subsidized purchasing plan with my school board. _Heh, I don't know HOW it ended up here... as its prior owner was a corporate user in Saudi Arabia!_

I believe this laptop benefits more from the EITR than my current Chromebook.


----------



## Wes S

Hey all,

I am not sure if this has been discussed, but I am wondering if the Eitr benefits, from being left on all the time, like my dacs the Mimby and Gumby?

Thanks for your time!

Wes


----------



## alpovs

Wes S said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am not sure if this has been discussed, but I am wondering if the Eitr benefits, from being left on all the time, like my dacs the Mimby and Gumby?
> 
> ...


No. It's not a DAC.


----------



## Wes S

alpovs said:


> No. It's not a DAC.


Cool!  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## tesarpa

I left mine switched on for about a year until it ceased to operate . USB receiver died. Probably not because of permanent power on, but who knows.


----------



## ultramabi

Would this benefit the modi multibit or the modi3 more?  Do both of them use gen2 usb?


----------



## Gazny

How does the topping d10/GUSTARD U12/compare to the  Schiit Eitr? 

Im looking at the Eitr but I can't tell what is different between these. I mostly listen to my 16 bit flac rips into my Bimby.


----------



## alpovs

ultramabi said:


> Would this benefit the modi multibit or the modi3 more?  Do both of them use gen2 usb?


It will benefit both as both use Gen 2 or 3, not 5 USB.


----------



## Asimov-kln

Dear All
I have been using Eitr for long without any trouble.
But for the last couple of days, I am having static/click sound occasionally.
Did you encounter this trouble? 
Please suggests how to get rid of this problem.
TIA.


----------



## davide256

Asimov-kln said:


> Dear All
> I have been using Eitr for long without any trouble.
> But for the last couple of days, I am having static/click sound occasionally.
> Did you encounter this trouble?
> ...


heat cut on in the last few days? If so you may be suffering from static electrical discharges. Add some humidity to the room to see if that eliminates the problem. Have just seen our temperatures drop over the last week here in Virginia
to where the heat is running and my hotel room yesterday at CAF was painfully lacking in humidity


----------



## Asimov-kln

davide256 said:


> heat cut on in the last few days? If so you may be suffering from static electrical discharges. Add some humidity to the room to see if that eliminates the problem. Have just seen our temperatures drop over the last week here in Virginia
> to where the heat is running and my hotel room yesterday at CAF was painfully lacking in humidity



The temperature is not a problem here, now 22'C. 
Anyway thanks for the reply.


----------



## kevlar51

My Eitr stopped working the other day. It's cooked up via SPDIF to my Mimby. The Eitr powers on fine and my PC recognizes it, but I'm getting no audio--through speakers or headphones. I tried a different SPDIF cable and same result. If move the USB cable from the Eitr to the Mimby then I get sound.

I first noticed this shortly after a Windows 10 update, and thought it might have been a driver issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## alpovs

kevlar51 said:


> My Eitr stopped working the other day. It's cooked up via SPDIF to my Mimby. The Eitr powers on fine and my PC recognizes it, but I'm getting no audio--through speakers or headphones. I tried a different SPDIF cable and same result. If move the USB cable from the Eitr to the Mimby then I get sound.
> 
> I first noticed this shortly after a Windows 10 update, and thought it might have been a driver issue. Any thoughts?


Check to make sure your output is not set to 32bit. Early batches of Eitr advertised to USB that they could accept 32bit streams and Windows probably sets the maximum, i.e. 32bit, but S/PDIF can't output 32bit, so no sound on the output.


----------



## kevlar51

alpovs said:


> Check to make sure your output is not set to 32bit. Early batches of Eitr advertised to USB that they could accept 32bit streams and Windows probably sets the maximum, i.e. 32bit, but S/PDIF can't output 32bit, so no sound on the output.



That did it--thanks! The Windows update must have reset it to 32.


----------



## alpovs

kevlar51 said:


> That did it--thanks! The Windows update must have reset it to 32.


My Eitr was like this. I sent it to Schiit, they did a firmware upgrade. Now it advertises it can only accept 16 and 24 bit streams, so this situation won't happen again. I had to pay only for shipping to them.


----------



## Pharmaboy

I love it when things work out like this...


----------



## Charente

@alpovs ... good catch !


----------



## Gazny

Anyone else have a Asgard 2 with an Eitr? My eitr clicks every time I turn on my A2.


----------



## 2bxfile

Hi:  I'm looking for some direction with a computer choice for my eitr as far as the motherboard (audio quality) is concerned.  I need a new computer and I'm deciding between an off the shelf one with an unknown motherboard versus a built one with an Asus TUF B450M.  Now I know that the audio segment in the Asus is good and the unknown one, I have no idea. 

What I would like to know is if I'm using the computer for the eitr into my integrated do I need to be concerned about the audio quality part of the pc's motherboard.  Or, does it not matter about the board because it is going through the eitr converter which will clean up the audio regardless of the quality of the computer's audio capability.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## mbritt

2bxfile said:


> Hi:  I'm looking for some direction with a computer choice for my eitr as far as the motherboard (audio quality) is concerned.  I need a new computer and I'm deciding between an off the shelf one with an unknown motherboard versus a built one with an Asus TUF B450M.  Now I know that the audio segment in the Asus is good and the unknown one, I have no idea.
> 
> What I would like to know is if I'm using the computer for the eitr into my integrated do I need to be concerned about the audio quality part of the pc's motherboard.  Or, does it not matter about the board because it is going through the eitr converter which will clean up the audio regardless of the quality of the computer's audio capability.  Thanks for any help.


The Eitr will clean up the signal from the computer USB.  I doubt the quality of USB will be much of a factor once Eitr gets ahold of it and does it's magic.  If you are wondering about the built in DAC from your computer will be irrelevant if you are using Eitr to an outboard DAC.


----------



## 2bxfile

mbritt said:


> The Eitr will clean up the signal from the computer USB.  I doubt the quality of USB will be much of a factor once Eitr gets ahold of it and does it's magic.  If you are wondering about the built in DAC from your computer will be irrelevant if you are using Eitr to an outboard DAC.


Thanks mbritt:  So, are you saying that the resulting quality of sound will be the same whether my computer has a high quality audio motherboard or an inferior one? Thanks


----------



## alpovs

2bxfile said:


> Thanks mbritt:  So, are you saying that the resulting quality of sound will be the same whether my computer has a high quality audio motherboard or an inferior one? Thanks


Your motherboard's audio won't be used with Eitr at all, only USB.


----------



## 2bxfile

alpovs said:


> Your motherboard's audio won't be used with Eitr at all, only USB.


Thanks for that.  Appreciate it.  To you both.  Cheers.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Puma Cat said:


> Off-topic for Ghosthouse: Pictures of Aga and Ringo from a few weeks ago. They've grown noticeably since these were taken.
> 
> Aga, who has TON of personality....she is a _real_ character, let me tell you. Aga was named after the Czech female pro tennis player, Agnieska (Aga) Radwanska, because she has a similar character and physique.
> 
> ...



2 and 1/2 years after this post, I'm finally seeing it. These cats are so beautiful!!


----------



## acqua (Feb 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Pharmaboy

FYI, my brand-new Eitr is up F.S. here: 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/for-sale-schiit-eitr-–-brand-new-used-2-hrs.926362/


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

Just got my (now vintage) Eitr.
I can't A/B with my broken M audio transit pro, but the difference is not subtle at all.
The Eitr is humming along nicely with my dpa dx16.


----------



## Hohenheimsenberg

I'm between an Eitr or something that cleans the usb signal like a iPurifier 3. I can get both of them at the same price.
I'm going to connect it to a modi multibit and once in a while to a chord mojo.
What would you recommend?


----------



## tesarpa

Eitr is great and pairs visually well with Modi.


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

The Eitr is an amazing little box. Dont know about the ipurifier.


----------



## CarlosAudio51

Just got mine from Schiit B-stock. Being lazy I do not want to go thru all pages of this thread. Short summary, I really like it. It takes the harshness off the music when I added the Eitr to the chain.

The question: Has anybody experienced a slight loss of dynamics when adding the Eitr and playing "crappy" recordings? I only experienced this on very few songs and these were recently released popular songs so I suspect the recordings weren't particularly great. It seems that my system, with the Eitr added, is a just a little less forgiving than before.

I do like the sound with the Eitr in the chain but I thought I'd ask if anybody has experienced something similar.


----------



## JKDJedi

Sad it's discontinued, I remember really liking it and wrongfully compared it to the Topping D10 as a tool to clean up USB signal. Some tracks were clearly better off on the EITR, just bought one (again) for half the usual cost, look up the deals/Bstock section of they're site. 

https://www.schiit.com/b-stocks


----------



## RickB

JKDJedi said:


> Sad it's discontinued, I remember really liking it and wrongfully compared it to the Topping D10 as a tool to clean up USB signal. Some tracks were clearly better off on the EITR, just bought one (again) for half the usual cost, look up the deals/Bstock section of they're site.
> 
> https://www.schiit.com/b-stocks



The Modi Multibit sounds much better with the Eitr in the chain; wish they'd come out with a Unison USB Modi Multibit.


----------



## Neweymatt

RickB said:


> The Modi Multibit sounds much better with the Eitr in the chain; wish they'd come out with a Unison USB Modi Multibit.


+1

I'm keen to get a "starter" desktop DAC/AMP combo from Schiit, and I've pretty much settled on the Vali2, 'cause its a good price and for messing around with tubes.

But the DAC piece has got my brain twisted in a pretzel.  On the one hand everyone raves about MultiBit vs D/S, so it would make sense to pair the Vali with a Mimby.  But then I read these comments about needing some extra bit of hardware to help clean up the USB.  And then I read about Schiit's Unison USB which is meant to do away with the USB decrapifiers, so that sounds like something I want.  But at the moment the only way to get that AND Multibit is to go big $$ on Bifrost2, which I'm not going to spend.

IF there was a "Modius Multibit" or other low-end MB DAC with Unison USB for $349 or $399 I'd be a perfect customer for it.

But there isn't so I'll probably get a $199 Modius instead, so Schiit is leaving $$ on the table.  Or maybe they're smarter than that and figure I'll just buy another of their more expensive DACs once I'm hooked on their schiit...


----------



## RickB

Neweymatt said:


> +1
> 
> I'm keen to get a "starter" desktop DAC/AMP combo from Schiit, and I've pretty much settled on the Vali2, 'cause its a good price and for messing around with tubes.
> 
> ...



There's a glaring omission in their lineup that Modi Multibit doesn't have Unison. Only time will tell if they correct that.


----------



## CarlosAudio51 (Jul 30, 2020)

Edit: Deleted. Duplicate of somebody else's response by mistake.


----------



## mbritt (Aug 2, 2020)

My Eitr suddenly started flashing the LED light and not showing up in my sound preferences on my iMac.  It's been working fine for a couple of years now so I was wondering if anyone else has had USB connection issues with the latest mac updates?  I changed USB ports, which shouldn't matter but does for some things photo or sound related.  I pulled the power and cycled it off/on since that fixed other problems like the occasional ringing echo that pops up once a year or so.  That didn't work either.  Edit: Also tried changing USB cables and using a laptop with a different OS version.  LED keeps flashing which means it can't connect to USB.  I emailed Schiit support but if this has happened to anyone here and you have a fix let me know.


----------



## RickB

mbritt said:


> My Eitr suddenly started flashing the LED light and not showing up in my sound preferences on my iMac.  It's been working fine for a couple of years now so I was wondering if anyone else has had USB connection issues with the latest mac updates?  I changed USB ports, which shouldn't matter but does for some things photo or sound related.  I pulled the power and cycled it off/on since that fixed other problems like the occasional ringing echo that pops up once a year or so.  That didn't work either.



I have no problem on Catalina 10.15.6.


----------



## mbritt

RickB said:


> I have no problem on Catalina 10.15.6.


Thanks RickB.  It's good to know it's not an across the board USB on Mac issue.  That takes one troubleshooting item off the list.


----------



## PavelCoelho

Sorry guys if it is already answered, can't read the whole thread (chronic eye strain), but can you suggest some similar USB to SPDIF/coax converters like the Eitr or Topping D10, hopefully for 50$ or less, but as clean as those? I really don't need any functionality, just as clean USB to SPDIF/coax conversion as possible, nothing else. Maybe the D10 is my cheapest option?


----------



## thebkt

PavelCoelho said:


> Sorry guys if it is already answered, can't read the whole thread (chronic eye strain), but can you suggest some similar USB to SPDIF/coax converters like the Eitr or Topping D10, hopefully for 50$ or less, but as clean as those? I really don't need any functionality, just as clean USB to SPDIF/coax conversion as possible, nothing else. Maybe the D10 is my cheapest option?


I believe there's a closeout eitr available on schiits b-stock page currently. It's under $100 I believe


----------



## PavelCoelho

thebkt said:


> I believe there's a closeout eitr available on schiits b-stock page currently. It's under $100 I believe


Oh, I saw only the europe website earlier, you are right. But adding customs taxes (I'm from Europe) will make it a bit pricey. Is it much better than the D10 nevertheless?


----------



## Mizicke5273

Is there a cheap and easy way to connect an Eitr to two DACs, at the same time and without degrading the signal?  I'd like to only have one Device presented to my Laptop and Windows, so I don't have to keep changing the Output Device and not have to swap SPDIF cables.


----------



## John Wimberley (Aug 18, 2020)

Mizicke5273 said:


> Is there a cheap and easy way to connect an Eitr to two DACs, at the same time and without degrading the signal?  I'd like to only have one Device presented to my Laptop and Windows, so I don't have to keep changing the Output Device and not have to swap SPDIF cables.


I believe you can connect Eitr output to one dac spdif coax and another dac with optical at the same time. I have mine connected to both inputs on the same dac and can switch from coax to optical midstream. My Mac only sees the eitr whichever dac input chosen.


----------



## arjuna93

PavelCoelho said:


> Sorry guys if it is already answered, can't read the whole thread (chronic eye strain), but can you suggest some similar USB to SPDIF/coax converters like the Eitr or Topping D10, hopefully for 50$ or less, but as clean as those? I really don't need any functionality, just as clean USB to SPDIF/coax conversion as possible, nothing else. Maybe the D10 is my cheapest option?



You perhaps could just try buying Douk Audio or Breeze Audio one, they are cheap. Cannot personally confirm how they perform at the moment, but will perhaps buy of those later, as Eitr surprisingly doesn't have optical out.


----------



## TS0711

Mizicke5273 said:


> Is there a cheap and easy way to connect an Eitr to two DACs, at the same time and without degrading the signal?  I'd like to only have one Device presented to my Laptop and Windows, so I don't have to keep changing the Output Device and not have to swap SPDIF cables.



You can use their SYS passive amp backwards.  One source (Etir) in and two out to the dacs. However you'll have to select between the two dacs: that is they won't both be on at the same time.


----------



## TS0711

mbritt said:


> My Eitr suddenly started flashing the LED light and not showing up in my sound preferences on my iMac.  It's been working fine for a couple of years now so I was wondering if anyone else has had USB connection issues with the latest mac updates?  I changed USB ports, which shouldn't matter but does for some things photo or sound related.  I pulled the power and cycled it off/on since that fixed other problems like the occasional ringing echo that pops up once a year or so.  That didn't work either.  Edit: Also tried changing USB cables and using a laptop with a different OS version.  LED keeps flashing which means it can't connect to USB.  I emailed Schiit support but if this has happened to anyone here and you have a fix let me know.



Mine just started doing the same thing and it's under 3 months old - bstock.  And that's on a windows 10 machine.  The unit most likely needs to be serviced, or at least that's the answer I got from support.


----------



## Mizicke5273

John Wimberley said:


> I believe you can connect Eitr output to one dac spdif coax and another dac with optical at the same time. I have mine connected to both inputs on the same dac and can switch from coax to optical midstream. My Mac only sees the eitr whichever dac input chosen.



Not sure if there was an earlier version that had more than just the one SPDIF Output, but mine only has the one SPDIF out.  Unless your saying you are using the Optical Out on your Mac, which my Laptop does not have.  Even if it did, that still would still require switching the Audio Output on the Laptop/Software from the Internal Soundcard to the Eitr.



TS0711 said:


> You can use their SYS passive amp backwards.  One source (Etir) in and two out to the dacs. However you'll have to select between the two dacs: that is they won't both be on at the same time.



I'm not sure, would the SYS handle a SPDIF signal, which is Digital?  I mean the SYS is for Analog signals from RCA connections, I'm under the impression they are not interchangeable.


----------



## mbritt

TS0711 said:


> Mine just started doing the same thing and it's under 3 months old - bstock.  And that's on a windows 10 machine.  The unit most likely needs to be serviced, or at least that's the answer I got from support.


My Eitr finally connected and started working later in the day after finding out it's out of warranty.  I did all the usual trouble shooting/plugging and unplugging and nothing happened so I put it back in the original chain with original cables and noticed a few hours later that it stopped flashing and had made the USB connection. Hopefully it was just some electrical voodoo that won't happen again.


----------



## TS0711

mbritt said:


> My Eitr finally connected and started working later in the day after finding out it's out of warranty.  I did all the usual trouble shooting/plugging and unplugging and nothing happened so I put it back in the original chain with original cables and noticed a few hours later that it stopped flashing and had made the USB connection. Hopefully it was just some electrical voodoo that won't happen again.


Hum... I powered down the laptop and the Eitr, and haven't turned them in for a day or two... I'll have to see what happens 😂


----------



## John Wimberley

Mizicke5273 said:


> Not sure if there was an earlier version that had more than just the one SPDIF Output, but mine only has the one SPDIF out.
> 
> You’re right. My bad.  I was thinking of the spdif ipurifier I have between eitr and dac. Or rather, wasn’t thinking.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Hmm, that iFi SPDIF iPurifier is interesting, but for that price I'd just get an Audio-GD DI-20.  Much more flexibility; I could connect my PC and new Rpi streamer at the same time and output to several devices.  I'm thinking of something like ~$30, otherwise I'd just get a Digital Interface/DDC type device.


----------



## arjuna93

Mizicke5273 said:


> Hmm, that iFi SPDIF iPurifier is interesting, but for that price I'd just get an Audio-GD DI-20.  Much more flexibility; I could connect my PC and new Rpi streamer at the same time and output to several devices.  I'm thinking of something like ~$30, otherwise I'd just get a Digital Interface/DDC type device.



Audio-GD products are quite poor on measurements.


----------



## arjuna93

makne said:


> This is very encouraging! I was going to get a Wyrd to use with Chord Hugo, but now I'll get the Eitr instead.



Have you found it useful with Hugo?


----------



## hippotas

How does etir compare to d10 as usb bridge ? 
I wonder is etir worth or not because in my country they are much expensive and buying from b-stock schiit will take like maybe a month or two.


----------



## Charente

Since the EITR is impossible to obtain new, other than B-Stock, I have been looking at alternatives. The D10s with separate 5v injection at the USB-B plug by a decent power supply, is certainly a worthy contender. I have also tried the Singxer F1 (Euro equivalent), with the same 5v injection technique, then coax to a Coax/Toslink converter, using Toslink as the input to my Gungnir. For the power supply I do use an Uptone UltraCap LPS-1, which is expensive but worthwhile. This sounds better to my ears than EITR (more refined) and is currently my favourite front-end solution feeding the DAC.


----------



## CarlosAudio51

Charente said:


> Since the EITR is impossible to obtain new, other than B-Stock


That's not entirely true. Schiit's website has them on closeout right now for $89. From their definition of a closeout product: "These products are standard A-stock, but are past the end of their production life. As with B-stock, these products are fully tested and meet all of their original performance standards."

So they're new Eitrs but that are past end of production (I believe end of production was 2018 or 2019). I personally bought 2 Eitrs in closeout sale recently and have been happy with both.


----------



## Charente

Those remaining 115v EITR are cheap at $89, compared to their original price. I should have qualified my statement by mentioning 230v units (I'm in Europe).


----------



## CarlosAudio51

Charente said:


> Those remaining 115v EITR are cheap at $89, compared to their original price. I should have qualified my statement by mentioning 230v units (I'm in Europe).


Yep, they're 115V. Not sure if they would work for @hippotas.


----------



## hippotas

CarlosAudio51 said:


> Yep, they're 115V. Not sure if they would work for @hippotas.


Sadly they won. Of course i can buy a converter but i think i will buy d10(s) for the convenience.


----------



## mbritt

TS0711 said:


> Mine just started doing the same thing and it's under 3 months old - bstock.  And that's on a windows 10 machine.  The unit most likely needs to be serviced, or at least that's the answer I got from support.


Mine finally bit the dust.  I was afraid of that when I started having the flashing issue.  Tried it on two computers and it will no longer make a connection.  At only 3 months old your EITR is under warranty where mine is not any longer.  Closeout sale is tempting but this will push me to get a Bifrost 2 with Unison


----------



## audiobomber (Sep 24, 2020)

I bought an Eitr recently because I needed to link my laptop to my DAC and the USB input was already taken up by an sMS-200. Initial sound was disappointing, thin and hashy. An iFi iPurifier2 added weight and cleaned up the sound, but still not quite satisfactory. I know the USB power from my laptop is terrible, so I added a Ghent Audio dual-head USB cable, with an iPower providing 5V. This did the trick.

The Eitr is really good now, very close to the sMS-200 Neo, but the sms is powered by a linear power supply, which bests the iPower SMPS. Were I to replace the iPower on the Eitr with an LPS, the playing field would be equalized. I don't have any plan to do that in the foreseeable future. I am very happy with the sound quality now. I can listen for hours with no thought of needing to improve it. Sometimes I can't recall which I'm listening to, have to look.

The close-out price was a great deal. Looks like the last one has been sold now.


----------



## CarlosAudio51

audiobomber said:


> I bought an Eitr recently because I needed to link my laptop to my DAC and the USB input was already taken up by an sMS-200. Initial sound was disappointing, thin and hashy.



This was my experience too. It took about 10 hours for mine to burn in and get rid of the thin and lethargic sound.


----------



## CarlosAudio51

audiobomber said:


> Were I to replace the iPower on the Eitr with an LPS, the playing field would be equalized.
> 
> The close-out price was a great deal. Looks like the last one has been sold now.


The Eitr's stock power supply is already a linear power supply, if I remember correctly.

Yep, seems like they had a ton of leftover Eitrs. They kept adding them to the B-stock page in batches of 10 for months. Was wondering when it was gonna end. I bought 2.


----------



## audiobomber (Sep 30, 2020)

CarlosAudio51 said:


> The Eitr's stock power supply is already a linear power supply, if I remember correctly.


I believe it is a linear power supply, but it is 6V AC, not 5V DC. I am using the Schiit-supplied wall wart to power the Eitr.

The iPower SMPS powers the USB 5V bus only, using this cable:

http://www.ghentaudio.com/usb/u21.html


----------



## CarlosAudio51

True. So the Ghent cable replaces the source's 5V bus power with the one coming from the iPower. Got it.


----------



## audiobomber

CarlosAudio51 said:


> True. So the Ghent cable replaces the source's 5V bus power with the one coming from the iPower. Got it.


Yes, and made quite a difference.


----------



## darkarn

Argh, I missed the boat again lol

What else can I try other than the Eitr?


----------



## Gazny

Well Schiit will be releasing their transport soon, that might be a good option above this directly from Schiit. Another option a few of my colleges have used is the X-SPDIF 2


----------



## darkarn

Gazny said:


> Well Schiit will be releasing their transport soon, that might be a good option above this directly from Schiit. Another option a few of my colleges have used is the X-SPDIF 2



Whoa, sounds like Schiit is going into interesting times. How would a transport help in being a replacement for Eitr?


----------



## Gazny

darkarn said:


> Whoa, sounds like Schiit is going into interesting times. How would a transport help in being a replacement for Eitr?


I believe it has both Unison In and out, along with other digital(coax) in's and out's along with cd playback. it is claimed to be the size of a Freya. So it is similar to a super Eitr with CD playback and a screen.


----------



## darkarn

Gazny said:


> I believe it has both Unison In and out, along with other digital(coax) in's and out's along with cd playback. it is claimed to be the size of a Freya. So it is similar to a super Eitr with CD playback and a screen.



Thanks, if this allows me to rip CDs, I'll aim for it instead of Eitr


----------



## audiobomber (Oct 9, 2020)

CarlosAudio51 said:


> True. So the Ghent cable replaces the source's 5V bus power with the one coming from the iPower. Got it.


Today I replaced the iPower with a Topping P50 linear power supply and got a good bump in SQ. Really nice now; very detailed and accurate, smooth and musical.


----------



## cebuboy

Gazny said:


> Anyone else have a Asgard 2 with an Eitr? My eitr clicks every time I turn on my A2.



Same with powering on the Crack, need to unplugh the usb cable from the computer if it sometimes sounds weird like resetting the connection.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Oct 28, 2020)

cebuboy said:


> Same with powering on the Crack, need to unplugh the usb cable from the computer if it sometimes sounds weird like resetting the connection.




I have an A2 with a Modi 2 Uber and EITR. No clicking issue here.  Just really nice sound for the money. ☺


----------



## CarlosAudio51

For anyone looking to get Eitr, Schiit just posted a few to their B-stock page for $89 each.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

CarlosAudio51 said:


> For anyone looking to get Eitr, Schiit just posted a few to their B-stock page for $89 each.



Better grab one fast since they  sell out quickly.


----------



## darkarn

Last one in stock! Go for it lads!


----------



## darkarn

Bad news, my order was cancelled. Will have to keep another lookout for the Eitrs to return to the Closeout section, if any


----------



## CarlosAudio51

darkarn said:


> Bad news, my order was cancelled. Will have to keep another lookout for the Eitrs to return to the Closeout section, if any


Such bad luck. Hope you end up getting one.
I look at the B-stock page at least twice a day. I've gotten most of my Schiit as B-stock. I'll post here if I see it come up again.


----------



## darkarn

CarlosAudio51 said:


> Such bad luck. Hope you end up getting one.
> I look at the B-stock page at least twice a day. I've gotten most of my Schiit as B-stock. I'll post here if I see it come up again.



Thanks man, I am starting to make that as my daily habit too. That's how I found out about C-Stock and even saw a Loki Mini in black being snapped up within hours


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Nov 19, 2020)

Keep on the lookout and you'll find one.   I visit Schiit B stock regularly, since that is where the deals are to be found.   The EITR is also great for 
interfacing computers with older dacs that don't have  USB inputs.   I recently bought a 1998 Entech 205.2 Number Cruncher and a 2008 Audio
By Van Alstine Insight multibit dac (neither of which have USB inputs) and use the EITR to interface them with my Amazon Fire tablets.   They 
sound great.

Best of luck. 😀


----------



## darkarn

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> Keep on the lookout and you'll find one.   I visit Schiit B stock regularly, since that is where the deals are to be found.   The EITR is also great for
> interfacing computers with older dacs that don't have  USB inputs.   I recently bought a 1998 Entech 205.2 Number Cruncher and a 2008 Audio
> By Van Alstine Insight multibit dac (neither of which have USB inputs) and use the EITR to interface them with my Amazon Fire tablets.   They
> sound great.
> ...



Thank you, let's see how this goes


----------



## monadnock

I was using an EITR between my PC and Jolida DAC.. there was a night and day difference between having the EITR in line and out.  With my current streamer/ hard drive combo, I don't have it in line.. may end up selling.  I'll blip something here if I do.

I was surprised, kind of, when Schiit stopped selling them. It's a workaround for not having Unison and still getting ++ performance.. it made other DACs that didn't have these features in their PS, sound better. WOuld be nice if they worked it back into a stand alone, linear power supply product like SBooster.. how difficult could that be?? offer it as an upsell to the wall warts and onboard PS.... ??>> maybe even in a streamer solution.  missing = boat.


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

monadnock said:


> I was using an EITR between my PC and Jolida DAC.. there was a night and day difference between having the EITR in line and out.  With my current streamer/ hard drive combo, I don't have it in line.. may end up selling.  I'll blip something here if I do.O
> 
> I was surprised, kind of, when Schiit stopped selling them. It's a workaround for not having Unison and still getting ++ performance.. it made other DACs that didn't have these features in their PS, sound better. WOuld be nice if they worked it back into a stand alone, linear power supply product like SBooster.. how difficult could that be?? offer it as an upsell to the wall warts and onboard PS.... ??>> maybe even in a streamer solution.  missing = boat.




The EITR is really useful for older dacs that don't have a USB input.  I use it with
my Audio By Van Alstine Insight DAC (2008) and my Entech Number Cruncher 205.2
(1998) and it sounds quite good with both.  I also have a Schiit Modius with Unison USB
which is excellent for the money.  IMHO, it's tough to tell the difference between the Modius and EITR.


----------



## audiobomber (Nov 24, 2020)

monadnock said:


> I was surprised, kind of, when Schiit stopped selling them. It's a workaround for not having Unison and still getting ++ performance.. it made other DACs that didn't have these features in their PS, sound better.


The Eitr sounded poor compared to my sMS-200 via USB into an Audiolab 8200CD/DAC.



monadnock said:


> WOuld be nice if they worked it back into a stand alone, linear power supply product like SBooster.. how difficult could that be?? offer it as an upsell to the wall warts and onboard PS.... ??>> maybe even in a streamer solution.  missing = boat.


There are plenty of third-party upgrades to make the Eitr sound better. An iFi Audio iPurifier2 was a good upgrade in my setup. USB cleaners are available from iFi Audio, Mutec, Audioquest, Uptone Audio, etc.. I use a Ghent Audio USB 2.0 Y-cable and linear power supply, which is a big improvement compared to the USB 5V bus from my laptop. Some of the other USB treatments allow an LPS without the Y-cable.

Those two improvements, reclocking and LPS power, brought the Eitr from barely listenable to really good, very, very close to the sMS-200 with LPS.


----------



## 2bxfile (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello:  I was looking at purchasing an android tablet to see if I could use it in my stereo and Schiit Eitr setup instead of my laptop or desktop.  I'm looking at the Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 (features a charging USB-C port) to replace my desktop in this case.  My question is, can the android do the job of my desktop in my stereo/eitr system?  If so, could you tell me if there are any special setups regarding the android to accomplish this?

Thanks for your help,

Chuck


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Dec 14, 2020)

2bxfile said:


> Hello:  I was looking at purchasing an android tablet to see if I could use it in my stereo and Schiit Eitr setup instead of my laptop or desktop.  I'm looking at the Samsung Galaxy Tab A7 (features a charging USB-C port) to replace my desktop in this case.  My question is, can the android do the job of my desktop in my stereo/eitr system?  If so, could you tell me if there are any special setups regarding the android to accomplish this?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Chuck




I use an EITR with my Amazon Fire HD10 and 7 and it works quite well.   Cable is USB micro or USB C (USB C for most recent Fire HD 10)  to USB B.   USB C or USB Micro end connects to USB output on Fire tablets, the other end  of the cable connects to USB B  input on EITR.   I use my Amazon Fire tablets via the EITR with the coaxial inputs on the  following Dacs: Audio By Van Alstine Insight, Entech Number Cruncher 205.2.  Sound quality through my headphone amplifiers and headphones is quite good. Not sure what the output is on a Galaxy tablet.  However,you should be able to get a cable that allows you to connect the Galaxy and EITR.

Hope this is helpful to you. 😊


----------



## 2bxfile

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> I use an EITR with my Amazon Fire HD10 and 7 and it works quite well.   Cable is USB micro or USB C (USB C for most recent Fire HD 10)  to USB B.   USB C or USB Micro end connects to USB output on Fire tablets, the other end  of the cable connects to USB B  input on EITR.   I use my Amazon Fire tablets via the EITR with the coaxial inputs on the  following Dacs: Audio By Van Alstine Insight, Entech Number Cruncher 205.2.  Sound quality through my headphone amplifiers and headphones is quite good. Not sure what the output is on a Galaxy tablet.  However,you should be able to get a cable that allows you to connect the Galaxy and EITR.
> 
> Hope this is helpful to you. 😊


Thanks Jimmy:  I have an external hard drive that contains my Wave files.  I usually have this plugged into my desktop as well as the Eitr; therefore two USB ports used.  If I go for the android, I will only have the one USB-C port available.  How could I get around this since I use two ports now?


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

2bxfile said:


> Thanks Jimmy:  I have an external hard drive that contains my Wave files.  I usually have this plugged into my desktop as well as the Eitr; therefore two USB ports used.  If I go for the android, I will only have the one USB-C port available.  How could I get around this since I use two ports now?



Some type of adaptor?


----------



## monadnock

audiobomber said:


> The Eitr sounded poor compared to my sMS-200 via USB into an Audiolab 8200CD/DAC.
> 
> 
> There are plenty of third-party upgrades to make the Eitr sound better. An iFi Audio iPurifier2 was a good upgrade in my setup. USB cleaners are available from iFi Audio, Mutec, Audioquest, Uptone Audio, etc.. I use a Ghent Audio USB 2.0 Y-cable and linear power supply, which is a big improvement compared to the USB 5V bus from my laptop. Some of the other USB treatments allow an LPS without the Y-cable.
> ...



I'm confused, the SMS-200 is a streamer.. the EITR is just a USB to coax unit.  Are you saying that a boosted EITR makes it close to comparable, with using a streamer?  I find that hard to believe but maybe, depending on your system.


----------



## audiobomber (Dec 15, 2020)

monadnock said:


> I'm confused, the SMS-200 is a streamer.. the EITR is just a USB to coax unit.  Are you saying that a boosted EITR makes it close to comparable, with using a streamer?  I find that hard to believe but maybe, depending on your system.


The Eitr is not just a USB to coax converter. It uses Schitt's "Gen 5" USB interface to provide a better USB signal. https://www.schiit.com/news/news/usb-solved-introducing-gen-5-and-eitr

I just cued up a 96/24 recording of Midnight In Harlem, Tedeschi Trucks Band, Revelator album, using QNAP NAS Music Station software to play the music. I switched between these systems:

1. QNAP TS-451+ NAS, TP-Link Archer C9 router, CAT8 ethernet cable, sMS-200 Neo powered by Zerozone 50W LPS, Oyaide neo d+ Class A USB cable, Audiolab 8200CD, Yorkville Studio One XLR cables, Hafler HA15 headphone amp, Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro headphones

2. QNAP TS-451+ NAS, TP-Link Archer C9 router, Wi-Fi to Dell Inspiron 7000 laptop, Ghent Audio USB Y-cable powered by Topping P50 LPS, iFi iPurifier2, Schiit Eitr, Monoprice coax cable, Audiolab 8200CD, Hafler HA15 headphone amp, Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro headphones

I switched between systems using the Audiolab remote. Sometimes I thought the sMS system may have had a slight advantage, but really no significant differences. I am pretty certain I would not be able to reliably tell which was playing in a blind test. Given the differences in cost, technology and cabling, this is a surprising result for me as well, but that is my honest evaluation.

I use the sMS system above to play uncompressed music from the NAS. I use the Eitr system to stream from the net, using Grado GH4 headphones. I rarely play music from my NAS through the laptop and Eitr, because it is not as reliable as the sMS system. I often process photos while listening, which uses a lot of RAM and interferes with music playback through the laptop. Also, using the two systems gives me an option in case one of the systems is temporarily compromised.


----------



## Sterling2 (Dec 23, 2020)

I purchased a Creative Sound Blaster X-FI HD about 8 years ago as I recall. It was purchased specifically to convert usb to optical S/PDIF thus permitting me to send music in my iTunes Library to my Sony TA-E9000ES Pre-Pro for digital to analog conversion. These days I use the X-FI to send 24/96 FLAC music in my Foobar2000 Library to the Sony TA-E9000ES. 

So, here's what I know for sure from the X-FI HD experience: the X-FI HD gets the job done, AAC, ALAC, and AIFF music from iTunes and FLAC music from Foobar2000 sounds on par with same music on SACD played on my OPPO-205.

At any rate, now that Apple Music is delivering music which has been mastered for iTunes/Apple Music I am mostly playing Apple Music downloads these days from  iTunes to Airport Express where it is converted to optical S/PDIF for processing by my Sony TA-E9000ES, since the Apple Music sound is also on par with SACD; yet, more convenient.

Now, if I am not dissuaded from the 7 actions needed to play from iTunes to my OPPO-205's DAC, I can get sound which I could describe as better than processed by the Sony Pre-Pro; but, that might just be my imagination running away with me as Smoky Robinson said.

Where the technology is going I do not know, but I suspect it's heading to smartphones delivering multi-channel music and videos stored in the cloud to wireless active speakers in some sort of home theater configuration. No more need for preamps, amps, stand alone DACs or other equipment in the chain to ear ecstasy.


----------



## audiobomber (Dec 23, 2020)

Sterling2 said:


> Where the technology is going I do not know, but I suspect it's heading to smartphones delivering multi-channel music and videos stored in the cloud to wireless active speakers in some sort of home theater configuration. No more need for preamps, amps, stand alone DACs or other equipment in the chain to ear ecstasy.


Multi-channel music has never gained a toehold in the market; not with SACD, not with DVD-Audio, not with internet streaming. Dolby and DTS sound quality is awful. 

Audiophiles in particular are not interested in M-C systems, and M-C gear receives almost no coverage in audiophile magazines or websites. Headphone listening has really taken off in the past few years, and what is the point of multiple channels for headphone listening, when you only have two ears and two earcups?

The percentage of multi-channel music in circulation today is miniscule, and the amount of music presently being recorded in M-C is insignificant. I had quite a good M-C system for a few years. There was almost no M-C music I was interested in purchasing. The selections I bought often put me in the middle of the band or orchestra, and I found that phony and irritating. Two-channel music is alive and flourishing. I don't see M-C happening, ever.


----------



## Sterling2

audiobomber said:


> Multi-channel music has never gained a toehold in the market; not with SACD, not with DVD-Audio, not with internet streaming. Dolby and DTS sound quality is awful.
> 
> Audiophiles in particular are not interested in M-C systems, and M-C gear receives almost no coverage in audiophile magazines or websites. Headphone listening has really taken off in the past few years, and what is the point of multiple channels for headphone listening, when you only have two ears and two earcups?
> 
> The percentage of multi-channel music in circulation today is miniscule, and the amount of music presently being recorded in M-C is insignificant. I had quite a good M-C system for a few years. There was almost no M-C music I was interested in purchasing. The selections I bought often put me in the middle of the band or orchestra, and I found that phony and irritating. Two-channel music is alive and flourishing. I don't see M-C happening, ever.


 I did not say multi/channel was popular  but the sound quality is undeniable therefore I see it as the future .


----------



## Sterling2

Sterling2 said:


> I did not say multi/channel was popular  but the sound quality is undeniable therefore I see it as the future .


----------



## darkarn

Since the Eitr is as good as gone, I am thinking of another angle: Using the SPDIF ports instead

I am thinking of using ifi iPurifier 2 to convert my computer's TOSLINK signal to Coaxial instead of using an Eitr to convert from USB to Coaxial

https://ifi-audio.com/products/spdif-ipurifier2/

Has anyone done a comparison between both?


----------



## monadnock (Dec 23, 2020)

been going through and around about spdif converters.. looked at Singxer U1 and 2, the Kitsune versions.. how the test sites say these units are useless, how I put them into my system and hear audible 'improvements' between using and not using them.. feels like we're just pushing the ball around sometimes.. make the DAC do the work, make the source better, cleaner, relocked, different input I2S soo much better, cleaner some say but scant test data available to support.. test data possibly testing the wrong thing or interpreting the data incorrectly..  challenged.

for fun i put my EITR back into system and the sound got 'better'.  hd >> streamer >> EITR >> DAC >> preamp...  i was using the upsampling in the streamer to "clean" the signal.. then decided to let the DAC have a go at handling the raw native stream, whatever it may be. it sucked at it. 

the problem is probably part DAC, part source.. part disappointment with a get me there EITR till something else shows up, solution. seems like for the forseeable, a DDC will be part of my system... would like to see the DAC streamer tackle these efforts.. less/ fewer cables, units, heavy petting the signal, is better imo than many/ more.


----------



## UntilThen

Still using Eitr into my original Yggdrasil.


----------



## 2bxfile (Dec 27, 2020)

I've been enjoying my Eitr in my 2 channel system for a week now - amazing.  So, here is my query:  I bought a new monitor and placed it into my setup with all power off. I powered everything back up and chose a track.  What I heard this time with my Eitr setup, was great distortion/static from my speakers with the track faintly being heard through it all. This happened with both a WAV file and a YouTube track.  My first instinct was to power off my Eiter, wait a bit and power it back on.  Much to my delight, this remedied my static problem.  My question for someone is:  1) what do you think occurred for this to happen?  2)  Could this distortion episode have done any harm to either the Eitr or any of my other computer/amp components?  Could this have been the result of a fault in the Eitr? Thanks for any input.

Chuck


----------



## UntilThen

2bxfile said:


> I've been enjoying my Eitr in my 2 channel system for a week now - amazing.  So, here is my query:  I bought a new monitor and placed it into my setup with all power off. I powered everything back up and chose a track.  What I heard this time with my Eitr setup, was great distortion/static from my speakers with the track faintly being heard through it all. This happened with both a WAV file and a YouTube track.  My first instinct was to power off my Eiter, wait a bit and power it back on.  Much to my delight, this remedied my static problem.  My question for someone is:  1) what do you think occurred for this to happen?  2)  Could this distortion episode have done any harm to either the Eitr or any of my other computer/amp components?  Thanks for any input.
> 
> Chuck



Don't know. I did power off my PC often but usually Eitr and Yggdrasil is left powered on constantly so I never encounter your problem. When I get back to Canberra I'll check it out but I don't know when that will be....


----------



## 2bxfile (Dec 27, 2020)

UntilThen said:


> Don't know. I did power off my PC often but usually Eitr and Yggdrasil is left powered on constantly so I never encounter your problem. When I get back to Canberra I'll check it out but I don't know when that will be....


Hello UntilThen:  When you say you leave your device powered on when you shut down your computer, does your Eitr power light stay on or does it go off at that point?  My Eitr's small white light goes out when I turn my computer off even when I leave the Eitr's device switch left on.  Thanks.


----------



## UntilThen

2bxfile said:


> Hello UntilThen:  When you say you leave your device powered on when you shut down your computer, does your Eitr power light stay on or does it go off at that point?  My Eitr's small white light goes out when I turn my computer off even when I leave the Eitr's device switch left on.  Thanks.



I'm pretty sure the Eitr lights stay on because my Yggy light is on as Eitr is connected to Yggy. That is with my PC shut down but those 2 devices still powered on. However I need to go back to Canberra where my equipment is to find out.


----------



## 2bxfile

UntilThen said:


> I'm pretty sure the Eitr lights stay on because my Yggy light is on as Eitr is connected to Yggy. That is with my PC shut down but those 2 devices still powered on. However I need to go back to Canberra where my equipment is to find out.


Thanks


----------



## 2bxfile

Hello:

If someone could take a look at my issue here described and give me any feedback, I'd sure appreciate it. 

When I power up my 2 channel/computer/Eitr system and choose a track, what I hear (not every time mind you) is great distortion/static with the music faintly being heard through it all. This happens with both WAV and YouTube tracks and only after powering off my Eitr and turning it back on does it rectify itself.   That is the point - only after I power off my Eitr and turn it back on does the static vanish from my system never to be heard from again that is until I turn my system back on the following morning and even then it might not do it until the next morning after that when I power it back on.  My question is: 1) what could possibly be going on? 2) does this sound like my Eitr could have a problem 3) any suggestions on remedies?

Thanks so very much for any thoughts,

Chuck


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

2bxfile said:


> Hello:
> 
> If someone could take a look at my issue here described and give me any feedback, I'd sure appreciate it.
> 
> ...



I would contact Schiit and ask them.   If your EITR is still under warranty they can repair or replace it (provided they have any stock left).


----------



## 2bxfile

Jimmyblues1959 said:


> I would contact Schiit and ask them.   If your EITR is still under warranty they can repair or replace it (provided they have any stock left).


Hello Jimmy:  So you think it sounds like the problem is the Eitr and not something else?


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

2bxfile said:


> Hello Jimmy:  So you think it sounds like the problem is the Eitr and not something else?



Not sure.  However,  Schiit can determine if the EITR is the problem,  or another component.   Best of luck!


----------



## Sterling2

2bxfile said:


> Hello:
> 
> If someone could take a look at my issue here described and give me any feedback, I'd sure appreciate it.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like your computer is re setting to default driver. Just go to control panel and set to Eitr as default. Then reboot .


----------



## 2bxfile (Jan 9, 2021)

Sterling2 said:


> Sounds like your computer is re setting to default driver. Just go to control panel and set to Eitr as default. Then reboot .


Thank you Sterling.


----------



## 2bxfile (Jan 9, 2021)

Another query:  when I first placed the Eitr into my 2 channel amp system, my volume seemed quite low - I had to increase my amp's volume way too high in order to generate enough sound.  So, then I tried increasing the operating system's volume up to 100%.  With this I find that I only have to turn my amp's volume up a quarter of the way to achieve good volume.   1) Is this the appropriate method and 2) Is this method alright for the amp?

The reason I ask if this is alright for the amp is that my amp started to have a hum to it right after this volume change I describe above, where it never had one before.  Just asking if it is a coincidence or not.

Thanks for any input.
Chuck


----------



## Sterling2

2bxfile said:


> Another query:  when I first placed the Eitr into my 2 channel amp system, my volume seemed quite low - I had to increase my amp's volume way too high in order to generate enough sound.  So, then I tried increasing the operating system's volume up to 100%.  With this I find that I only have to turn my amp's volume up a quarter of the way to achieve good volume.   1) Is this the appropriate method and 2) Is this method alright for the amp?
> 
> The reason I ask if this is alright for the amp is that my amp started to have a hum to it right after this volume change I describe above, where it never had one before.  Just asking if it is a coincidence or not.
> 
> ...


 Yes, always turn the driver to 100% volume


----------



## darkarn

This may be relevant for those who have USB issues with the Eitr


----------



## audiobomber (Feb 22, 2021)

2bxfile said:


> Hello:
> 
> If someone could take a look at my issue here described and give me any feedback, I'd sure appreciate it.
> 
> ...


My EITR does the same thing. If I shut my laptop down and restart, the Eitr will be unusable until I cycle it off and on. Normally I put the laptop into Sleep mode, which does not cause the issue, but I can always tell when there's been a Windows update during the night, because the Eitr will be messed up in the morning.


----------



## Hohenheimsenberg

darkarn said:


> This may be relevant for those who have USB issues with the Eitr



Thanks, I recently upgraded my computer and began getting audio crackling on videogames. It doesn't happen on my phone or other computers. I was going crazy changing drivers, upgrading BIOS, etc.
Here is the thread they talk about, there are many people using other sound devices getting those crackles

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/lnmet0/an_update_on_usb_connectivity_with_500_series/


----------



## darkarn

Hohenheimsenberg said:


> Thanks, I recently upgraded my computer and began getting audio crackling on videogames. It doesn't happen on my phone or other computers. I was going crazy changing drivers, upgrading BIOS, etc.
> Here is the thread they talk about, there are many people using other sound devices getting those crackles
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/lnmet0/an_update_on_usb_connectivity_with_500_series/



Np, I saw that thread and was wondering if all of the recent complaints with the Eitr here may have been influenced by this pretty-recent issue. I heard even VR headsets got affected badly by this


----------



## InstantSilence

I need a usb to toslink adapter, what is the cleanest way to do this, need it noise free of possible, but also to have option of using the 5v USB out and not always need a LPS 
What do you guys recommend, I need it to NOT have a dac


----------



## arjuna93

InstantSilence said:


> I need a usb to toslink adapter, what is the cleanest way to do this, need it noise free of possible, but also to have option of using the 5v USB out and not always need a LPS
> What do you guys recommend, I need it to NOT have a dac



You may take a look at JAVS DDCs. I have one, and it can operate with USB bus power.

But toslink is still digital, you _will_ need a DAC to get an analogue output.


----------



## InstantSilence

arjuna93 said:


> You may take a look at JAVS DDCs. I have one, and it can operate with USB bus power.
> 
> But toslink is still digital, you _will_ need a DAC to get an analogue output.


Yes I have a dac. 

So can you give me a link to this plz?


----------



## arjuna93

InstantSilence said:


> Yes I have a dac.
> 
> So can you give me a link to this plz?



This is their latest version: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/x-ddc-reserve.22320/

I have an older/cheaper one, X-DDC.


----------



## darkarn

I am tiding over with a Fiio E10 since I managed to get a good deal from one of the audio shops here


----------



## DefectiveAudioComponent

InstantSilence said:


> I need a usb to toslink adapter, what is the cleanest way to do this, need it noise free of possible, but also to have option of using the 5v USB out and not always need a LPS
> What do you guys recommend, I need it to NOT have a dac



Looking at the Eitr, it does NOT have toslink, explicitly because it is not very good. Also, I can confirm that the Eitr sounds a quite lot better (not very subtle at all) than my previous USB-Digital out connection. (This could also be because the Eitr is simply a better device, regardless of output).


----------



## arjuna93

InstantSilence said:


> Yes I have a dac.
> 
> So can you give me a link to this plz?



I have to correct myself, the latest version is JAVS X7 DDC: https://6moons.com/audioreview_articles/soundcat2/6/


----------



## darkarn (Mar 3, 2021)

Another 2 Eitrs (B-Stock) are available! Be sure to ask for 220V wall warts if are in 220V regions!

EDIT: All sold out! Hope you all managed to get it!


----------



## darkarn

How does the Eitr fare up to connecting directly to the SPDIF ports of the Schiit DACs (especially Modi Multibit since I am using it)?

So far I am aware that the ranking seems to be
1. Unison USB
2. Eitr
3. USB Gen 2/3

Where would the SPDIF ports be in this case?


----------



## Hohenheimsenberg

darkarn said:


> How does the Eitr fare up to connecting directly to the SPDIF ports of the Schiit DACs (especially Modi Multibit since I am using it)?
> 
> So far I am aware that the ranking seems to be
> 1. Unison USB
> ...


If the source is good there should be equally good to eitr. Now optical spdif has lower rate than coaxial. 
I have the multibit and I couldn't hear a difference optical comming from my PCs sound card vs eitr that uses coaxial, but the USB sound was bad.
I got the Eitr because I can connect other devices with using USB and they all sound good.

So if source is good, I would put coaxial in the same rank with Eitr and toslink lower than coaxial but better than usb.


----------



## darkarn

Hohenheimsenberg said:


> If the source is good there should be equally good to eitr. Now optical spdif has lower rate than coaxial.
> I have the multibit and I couldn't hear a difference optical comming from my PCs sound card vs eitr that uses coaxial, but the USB sound was bad.
> I got the Eitr because I can connect other devices with using USB and they all sound good.
> 
> So if source is good, I would put coaxial in the same rank with Eitr and toslink lower than coaxial but better than usb.


Thanks, sounds like me ordering the Eitr was the right choice, let's see if I can get the same experience as you once it comes!


----------



## darkarn

Saw these posts elsewhere that help to confirm that an Eitr will be better than standard PC onboard SPDIF/TOSLINK

https://www.superbestaudiofriends.o...tibit-for-the-masses.2494/page-64#post-179213
https://www.superbestaudiofriends.o...-eitr-preview-thread.4729/page-27#post-159699


----------



## arjuna93

darkarn said:


> Saw these posts elsewhere that help to confirm that an Eitr will be better than standard PC onboard SPDIF/TOSLINK
> 
> https://www.superbestaudiofriends.o...tibit-for-the-masses.2494/page-64#post-179213
> https://www.superbestaudiofriends.o...-eitr-preview-thread.4729/page-27#post-159699



Should depend on 1) quality of DAC’s implementation of optical vs coax and 2) Eitr re-clocking.


----------



## darkarn

arjuna93 said:


> Should depend on 1) quality of DAC’s implementation of optical vs coax and 2) Eitr re-clocking.



Since it will be used on a Modi Multibit, I think it should be an improvement since its Coaxial is said to be better than optical


----------



## blueninjasix

I have one for sale on eBay
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Schiit-E...-/133683594220?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## arjuna93

blueninjasix said:


> I have one for sale on eBay
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Schiit-E...-/133683594220?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292



Someone should tell Schiit folks that if they ever make Eitr 2, it must have BNC connector.


----------



## darkarn

What the Schiit! Now there are another *six* more Eitr being sold in B-stock section! Go for it lads!


----------



## darkarn (Mar 16, 2021)

Interestingly, whenever I switch on/off my JBL LSR 305 (either side), my Eitr has a chance of switching on/off by itself too. This is happening whether the Eitr is on the same surge protector with the LSR 305s or not

I am starting to think that my Eitr has a way of detecting stuff that can affect my electric power's cleanliness too?


----------



## darkarn

I experimented further and so far the best setup was to use a Weiduka AC8.8 for only the JBL LSR 305.

This lessens (but not completely eliminate) the chance that the Eitr would switch on/off by itself when the LSR 305 are being switched on/off,

As a bonus, this completely eliminates the chance that the Eitr would switch on/off by itself due to other factors (e.g. bathroom lights being used); it seems to me that the JBL LSR 305 is sensitive to such factors, which then causes them to affect the Eitr

What power conditioners should I try next?


----------



## audiobomber (Apr 10, 2021)

darkarn said:


> I experimented further and so far the best setup was to use a Weiduka AC8.8 for only the JBL LSR 305.
> 
> This lessens (but not completely eliminate) the chance that the Eitr would switch on/off by itself when the LSR 305 are being switched on/off,
> 
> ...


Furman is the big dog in pro studios. I have the PST-8 for my networking gear and the Elite-15 PFi in my main audio system. I am thrilled with the performance, never any unusual electrical occurrences or weirdness and the Elite-15 was a major uplift in sound quality for my 100W monoblocks. The PST-8 is great for computer and front-end components but not power amps, as it lacks the Power Factor technology.


----------



## darkarn

audiobomber said:


> Furman is the big dog in pro studios. I have the PST-8 for my networking gear and the Elite-15 PFi in my main audio system. I am thrilled with the performance, never any weird electrical occurrences or weirdness and the Elite-15 was a major uplift in sound quality for my 100W monoblocks. The PST-8 is great for computer and front-end components but not power amps, as it lacks the Power Factor technology.


Thanks, so far I see the Furman M-10X E and maybe the Furman PL-8 C E within my budget and available here. Not sure how these fare up to the models you are using though


----------



## darkarn

Another update on my Eitr issue:
After much more testing (mainly setting up a camcorder to record the Eitr while switching on/off various stuff around the house). I can safely narrow the issue down to just the JBL LSR 305. Very specifically, during the on/off sequence, there is a delay between flicking their switches and the monitors being able to play audio. The Eitr would turn itself on/off briefly during this delay. Also, when the JBL LSR 305 are switched on, sometimes this still happens.

My rough suspicion is that the switching power supply within the LSR 305 (and perhaps the Class D amps within them?) is creating enough electrical noise that affects only the Eitr but not the rest of my equipment (audio or not) since this only started when I got my Eitr weeks ago, and my current Belkin Gold Series surge protectors are not able to filter enough of that noise

Workarounds that worked so far:
1. Using the Weiduka AC8.8 (Chinese power conditioner) with only the JBL LSR 305: Lessened such occurances a lot (which means its filtering work better than the Belkin?), but this particular set I am using seem to be on its way out too (hence my questions about other power conditioners) since its voltmeter started to show a reading of 300V instead of the usual 240V which may mean something is breaking down
2. Switched off JBL LSR 305: Completely eliminated the problem so far but it means I need to use my headphones. Not that great if I need to answer to people calling out to me and/or doorbells etc since these are closed-back headphones

If anything, it sounds like I need to either spend a reasonable sum of money for known-good power conditioners that can hopefully help with this (and replace the Weiduka AC8.8), or simply buy a new pair of speakers that hopefully do not exhibit such issues. Most models of power conditioners/UPSes/speakers so far seem out of reach budget-wise or rather they don't seem to make sense to me since I can just use the same amount of money to get a Biifrost 2 to replace the Modi Multibit+Eitr combo I am using right now

I will investigate further for sure since I do want a solution where I don't give up either the Eitr or the LSR 305 since they are indeed a wonderful combo. Might bite the bullet for either the Isotek's Isoplug, Tacima CS947 or Furman M-10x E since these are still within my budget of less than 200 SGD (anything more is better spent on better components imo)

For the record, they still work, just that the random shutdowns can get disruptive if I am using OBS to record gameplay cos it will mean I need to pause gameplay and restart OBS


----------



## audiobomber

darkarn said:


> Thanks, so far I see the Furman M-10X E and maybe the Furman PL-8 C E within my budget and available here. Not sure how these fare up to the models you are using though


Unfortunately neither has the features in the models I use. Both lack Ultra-Linear Filtering and Power Factor Technology. Maybe try the iFi Audio AC Purifier in your existing conditioner? It would be an inexpensive solution and if it doesn't work you can return it for a refund.


----------



## darkarn

audiobomber said:


> Unfortunately neither has the features in the models I use. Both lack Ultra-Linear Filtering and Power Factor Technology. Maybe try the iFi Audio AC Purifier in your existing conditioner? It would be an inexpensive solution and if it doesn't work you can return it for a refund.


This is a good idea, I'll need to see if my local distributor is ok with that especially since it is something that I will need to bring back home to try


----------



## Markus9229

Hello everyone. I have acquired a Sony DAS-703 and I plan to use it with my PC.

Since it doesn't have USB input, but only coaxial, I need a USB to Coaxial converter.

Someone I know that has the same Sony DAC advised me one of these converters with the PCM2704 chip that costs about $10. Initially I was taken back by the very very cheap design and low price, but they told me since it's digital to digital the internal DAC of the $10 would be overridden by the Sony and there would be no negative impact in quality.

I'm hoping it's true because this Sony DAC was very, VERY expensive for my standards and I would not want to have to spend $200 more just to be able to use it without a loss in quality.

What do you guys think?


----------



## darkarn (Mar 25, 2021)

Markus9229 said:


> Hello everyone. I have acquired a Sony DAS-703 and I plan to use it with my PC.
> 
> Since it doesn't have USB input, but only coaxial, I need a USB to Coaxial converter.
> 
> ...


I hate to be "that guy" but this should be its own thread so that it is more visible since this thread is more for people who have Eitrs or are considering them (but yeah gotta admit that the title of this thread is kinda misleading too)

That said, the quality of the USB to Coaxial converter is also dependant on the quality of the USB receiver on it and how well the device converts the signal. The Schiit Eitr is excellent for its (closeout) price since it uses a high quality USB receiver, reclocks the digital signal and made sure that there is little interference from power on the USB (since USB carries power too and usually that messes up the quality of the signal). It soundly beats other options (some of these are even end-game tier stuff!)

Unfortunately it is a discontinued product since late 2019 but some of us got lucky and got it from the Clearance/Deals section of Schiit's website for 99 USD before shipping charges when they show up sometimes. If you are ok with checking that page daily until you see one, this can be an option for you. But if you need a converter now, you will need to check out other options

What I am saying is that even though it's digital to digital, the quality can vary too depending on how well-designed the converter is


----------



## audiobomber

Markus9229 said:


> they told me since it's digital to digital the internal DAC of the $10 would be overridden by the Sony and there would be no negative impact in quality.


I wish that was true, but it's not. D-to-D  converters impact sound quality, and upstream quality matters, even with very expensive DAC's.


----------



## monadnock (Apr 10, 2021)

is anyone using an external linear power supply w EITR?  i've been using wall wort.. have been thinking about selling and getting something else.. nicer than EITR too.  sbooster makes a 5-6v unit.. not cheap but the uptick that the Sbooster gives to my Lumin streamer is noticeable.. compared to direct IEC connection and onboard Lumin PS..


----------



## monadnock

I really like to see Schiit re-enter the DDC market.. it's compacted w chinese units that cost more than most of the Schiit line up.. just for clean power.. Schiit really, really missing the boat here- can't understand why they ditched the EITR either.  one of the worst moves..


----------



## audiobomber (Apr 10, 2021)

monadnock said:


> is anyone using an external linear power supply w EITR?  i've been using wall wort.. have been thinking about selling and getting something else.. nicer than EITR too.  sbooster makes a 5-6v unit.. not cheap but the uptick that the Sbooster gives to my Lumin streamer is noticeable.. compared to direct IEC connection and onboard Lumin PS..


The Eitr PSU is 6V AC, not DC. Take the advice provided in the manual, and don't use anything else, or you may cause irreparable damage. DC supplied from the SBooster could be fatal.

I do have a suggestion that worked for me though. Depending on your source, you might benefit from upgrading the USB power supply to the Eitr. I have done this in two ways; 1. A dual-head USB cable (one USB B, two USB A) with an upgraded power supply on the 5V power leg, or 2. An iFi Audio iDefender with outboard 5V power supply.

IME, a USB cleaner is helpful too. I use an iPurifier2 with good results. I was not happy with the bare Eitr. The improved USB power and iPurifier made a huge improvement.


----------



## monadnock

audiobomber said:


> The Eitr PSU is 6V AC, not DC. Take the advice provided in the manual, and don't use anything else, or you may cause irreparable damage. DC supplied from the SBooster could be fatal.
> 
> I do have a suggestion that worked for me though. Depending on your source, you might benefit from upgrading the USB power supply to the Eitr. I have done this in two ways; 1. A dual-head USB cable (one USB B, two USB A) with an upgraded power supply on the 5V power leg, or 2. An iFi Audio iDefender with outboard 5V power supply.
> 
> IME, a USB cleaner is helpful too. I use an iPurifier2 with good results. I was not happy with the bare Eitr. The improved USB power and iPurifier made a huge improvement.


good info..  thanks for the fact check and good suggestions.

I priced those options out and think it prob just makes sense to sell EITR and get the Sonore UltraDigital or something else rather than spending more money on the EITR.. i still think Schiit is dropping/ missing the ball/ boat here, not offering an affordable US made DDC.


----------



## CarlosAudio51

monadnock said:


> i still think Schiit is dropping/ missing the ball/ boat here, not offering an affordable US made DDC.


I'd make no sense for Schiit to offer a Unison USB to SPDIF and/or AES standalone converter. Why would they go thru all the trouble and time to develop a whole new USB audio interface and not make it exclusive to Schiit DACs? 

I know Schiit is known for going against the grain so I guess we never know. Maybe they will release a Unison-based DDC but it's not likely. If I remember correctly, Jason said they stopped making Eitr because sales weren't that good.


----------



## audiobomber (Apr 11, 2021)

monadnock said:


> good info..  thanks for the fact check and good suggestions.
> 
> I priced those options out and think it prob just makes sense to sell EITR and get the Sonore UltraDigital or something else rather than spending more money on the EITR.. i still think Schiit is dropping/ missing the ball/ boat here, not offering an affordable US made DDC.


Not too expensive, iDefender is $49, iPurifier3 is $129, iPower 5V is $49 or preferably the sonically superior iPower X for $99; so $280 for the better version. This setup and the Eitr sounds as good as my sMS-200 Neo with LPS.

The Eitr is integral to my headphone setup, because it connects my Windows laptop to my DAC via coax, leaving the DAC's USB outlet for the sMS, which is connected via ethernet to my router. I can switch from one system to the other (internet vs. NAS library) by just clicking on the DAC's remote.


----------



## uncletim (Apr 11, 2021)

wrong thread


----------



## monadnock

CarlosAudio51 said:


> I'd make no sense for Schiit to offer a Unison USB to SPDIF and/or AES standalone converter. Why would they go thru all the trouble and time to develop a whole new USB audio interface and not make it exclusive to Schiit DACs?
> 
> I know Schiit is known for going against the grain so I guess we never know. Maybe they will release a Unison-based DDC but it's not likely. If I remember correctly, Jason said they stopped making Eitr because sales weren't that good.


i disagree.. modded kitsune singxers go for a higher price than most of their product line up.. 

i'm not a fan of schiit DACs until you get to Gumby and I sold mine, have a better one, imo.  

I'd like to try a Yaggy but only the newest model.. and// $2500.  

my preamp is better than the their Freya+, by a margin.. i had one of those too, sold it.

if they sold a nice DDC for $5-700, I'm sure a lot of folk would buy it.  I would.. where as I'm not going to give them any $ if they don't.  

As you said, they have the tech.. keeping it locked into their DACs is, imo, a poor decision.. it's all about the units and revenue.

Their tech in a DDC could be a gateway purchase to their other gear.. instead it's a walled garden/  silly and short sighted.


----------



## CarlosAudio51

Whether or not you like Schiit products, that's a matter of personal taste and preferences. I just don't think that Schiit will sell a DDC for $500-$700, given that Eitr (I think it was originally $200) was cancelled due to low sales.


----------



## monadnock

I do


CarlosAudio51 said:


> Whether or not you like Schiit products, that's a matter of personal taste and preferences. I just don't think that Schiit will sell a DDC for $500-$700, given that Eitr (I think it was originally $200) was cancelled due to low sales.


not sure low sales was the reason they cancelled it.. 

by setting that price point above, I was suggesting that they make a higher end DDC, competitive with Denafrips, Singxer Kitsune maybe even Innuous.. not re-releasing a low end, get it done unit like the EITR.  most of my issues with Schiit kit is that they use cheaper parts, and don't have SE versions.


----------



## arjuna93

audiobomber said:


> The Eitr PSU is 6V AC, not DC. Take the advice provided in the manual, and don't use anything else, or you may cause irreparable damage. DC supplied from the SBooster could be fatal.
> 
> I do have a suggestion that worked for me though. Depending on your source, you might benefit from upgrading the USB power supply to the Eitr. I have done this in two ways; 1. A dual-head USB cable (one USB B, two USB A) with an upgraded power supply on the 5V power leg, or 2. An iFi Audio iDefender with outboard 5V power supply.
> 
> IME, a USB cleaner is helpful too. I use an iPurifier2 with good results. I was not happy with the bare Eitr. The improved USB power and iPurifier made a huge improvement.



For 5V DC you may consider Aurorasound Bus Power Pro. It completely cuts off USB power from a computer and deliver a clean one over outgoing USB.
http://www.aurorasound.jp/product/buspower.html (no personal association with the company, but I use their product).


----------



## darkarn

More updates on my Eitr situation:
1. Am enjoying it!
2. Shifting some stuff to another outlet help reduce occurances of the Eitr blinking and stopping audio. Now at least my house's water heater do not cause this
3. LSR 305 speakers are still causing this issue whenever they are switched on/off
4. Project Ember tube amp also causes this issue only when its SMPS is plugged in/out of the amp. Leaving it plugged in and switching it on/off will not cause the problem
5. Gave another Eitr to my friend who uses a Topping DX7s. It improved that drastically! Also, he did not face any issue, so clearly my issues are due to me somehow (yes I have tested both Eitrs before giving that Eitr away, both Eitrs have same issue on my side but not on his)
6. Appears to me that the Eitr is quite sensitive to bad power (e.g. heavy usage on the circuit, many SMPS etc)?


----------



## monadnock

has anyone reversed the set up with their EITR and run into the coax and out from the USB?


----------



## monadnock

darkarn said:


> More updates on my Eitr situation:
> 1. Am enjoying it!
> 2. Shifting some stuff to another outlet help reduce occurances of the Eitr blinking and stopping audio. Now at least my house's water heater do not cause this
> 3. LSR 305 speakers are still causing this issue whenever they are switched on/off
> ...


i have the 'occurrences' of stopping audio.. wasn't aware the EITR was causing it.  i thought my streamer was puking up.  it doesn't happen often but now your post has me thinking.

currently, my non-amp gear is running through a Blue Circle Thingee 6 outlet conditioner, which may be delivering an uptick in SQ but it didn't help the surprise 'no music' instances.


----------



## tesarpa

monadnock said:


> has anyone reversed the set up with their EITR and run into the coax and out from the USB?


Not possible.


----------



## darkarn (Jun 4, 2021)

monadnock said:


> i have the 'occurrences' of stopping audio.. wasn't aware the EITR was causing it.  i thought my streamer was puking up.  it doesn't happen often but now your post has me thinking.
> 
> currently, my non-amp gear is running through a Blue Circle Thingee 6 outlet conditioner, which may be delivering an uptick in SQ but it didn't help the surprise 'no music' instances.



Yeah, seems to me the Eitr is sensitive to such electrical changes but thanks for testing out the "separating other stuff to an audio power conditioner" idea; almost wanted to do that too

Though I must say that as long I keep the Project Ember plugged in (but no need to switch it on 24/7 thankfully) and keep the JBL LSR 305 switched on at all times, there is no problems with the Eitr

Another workaround is to switch the Eitr on only when it is needed and the Eitr should be the last component of your audio chain to be switched on

So in my case, it would be the speakers first, followed by my amp and then the Eitr (my Modi Multibit will be always on due to its multibit nature requiring it to be on standby at all times for best performance)

My suspicion is that the LSR 305 and the Project Ember have delayed start up mechanisms (i.e. you can hear audio only after 30 to 45 seconds from switching on the devices) that do not play nice with the Eitr. It may have something to do with the way they draw in power for this


----------



## Bwinlr

darkarn said:


> Yeah, seems to me the Eitr is sensitive to such electrical changes but thanks for testing out the "separating other stuff to an audio power conditioner" idea; almost wanted to do that too
> 
> Though I must say that as long I keep the Project Ember plugged in (but no need to switch it on 24/7 thankfully) and keep the JBL LSR 305 switched on at all times, there is no problems with the Eitr
> 
> ...


I have an Eitr between my computer music storage (USB)  and my Benchmark DAC (S/PDIF), and then to my preamp and amp and loudspeakers.  I've been using Audirvana as the music software.  The problem is Audirvana suddenly stops working for no apparent reason after ten minutes or so.  I select another tune, and it begins again.  Then, after awhile it stops.  It also stops when the central a/c in my house clicks on, so the voltage sensitivity suggestion makes sense.  But, it stops while the a/c is running, as well.

I  tried using iTunes instead of Audirvana with the Eitr, and ... no problem with stopping.  The music plays fine, but the quality is iTunes (WAVE files, but iTunes is unsatisfactory). 

I also use Audirvana with my desktop/headphone system, i.e., computer to Moon 100D DAC, and then to a Schiit Vali 2 headphone amp.  No problem with stopping.  

Any ideas what's causing this?  Needless to say, it's very frustrating.


----------



## arjuna93

Bwinlr said:


> I  tried using iTunes instead of Audirvana with the Eitr, and ... no problem with stopping.  The music plays fine, but the quality is iTunes (WAVE files, but iTunes is unsatisfactory).



iTunes + BitPerfect?


----------



## Zbell

Hey all - selling a Schiit Eitr as I've recently switched dac's and don't require it anymore. In great condition and I'm the original owner (about 3 years old). PM if you're interested.


----------



## Bwinlr

arjuna93 said:


> iTunes + BitPerfect?


I hate it when people point out my logical inconsistencies.  You're right: WAVE files should sound fine regardless of platform, since they are bit-perfect.  But, iTunes doesn't enable any upsampling, as does Audirvana, and I've discovered that I like that subtle difference.


----------



## monadnock

.. may also have an EITR for sale this week.  I'm ABing a new DDC, per my emo needs to spend more $ on gear.


----------



## GoldenOne

I've posted some measurements of a few DDCs/Streamers here if anyone might be interested:


Audio-GD DI-20HE (Got a brand new unit arriving today so will re-measure at somepoint):
https://goldensound.audio/2021/07/22/audio-gd-di20he-measurements/

ifi Zen Stream:
https://goldensound.audio/2021/07/22/ifi-zen-stream-measurements/

pi2design Pi2AES:
https://goldensound.audio/2021/07/22/pi2aes-streamer-measurements-and-5v-psu-mod-instructions/

Singxer SU-6: 
https://goldensound.audio/2021/08/01/singxer-su6-measurements/


----------



## arjuna93

Bwinlr said:


> I hate it when people point out my logical inconsistencies.  You're right: WAVE files should sound fine regardless of platform, since they are bit-perfect.  But, iTunes doesn't enable any upsampling, as does Audirvana, and I've discovered that I like that subtle difference.



BitPerfect enables upsampling from within iTunes.


----------



## arjuna93

GoldenOne said:


> I've posted some measurements of a few DDCs/Streamers here if anyone might be interested:
> 
> 
> Audio-GD DI-20HE (Got a brand new unit arriving today so will re-measure at somepoint):
> ...



Have you measured Bel Canto and JAVS?


----------



## iFi audio

GoldenOne said:


> ifi Zen Stream:
> https://goldensound.audio/2021/07/22/ifi-zen-stream-measurements/



Amazing, thanks a lot


----------



## sup27606

Hmm, after 2-3 years of use, my Eitr suddenly stopped working with any bitrate > 16/44.1. In Audirvana settings, it registers as supporting only 16/44.1, although, previously it showed all the way up to 192 and DSD. Its no longer under warranty, so contacting Schiit would be pointless I guess.


----------



## Bwinlr

arjuna93 said:


> BitPerfect enables upsampling from within iTunes.


Thanks.  I wasn't familiar with BitPerfect, and am reading about it now.  I like using Audirvana (the original, not the Studio), but there are lots and lots of bugs in it.  It occasionally is very frustrating to use, particularly since it keeps stopping whenever my a/c turns on and the voltage/amperage at the outlet fluctuates.


----------



## macdonjh

New to this thread and I apologize if this has been posted before, but I didn't read through the thread first.  If anyone is setting up JRiver Media Center for Windows and using an Eitr, make sure you make a couple of settings changes to avoid having no volume control at your preamp or pre-pro:
Tools -> Options -> Audio -> Volume -> Volume Mode: Internal Volume
Tools -> Options -> General -> Advanced -> Media key mode: Hot keys (ignore volume)

Either one or the other may fix the problem, but I made both settings at the same time, it worked and I didn't look back.

Incidentally, I also have Windows 10 set to Exclusive Mode and Windows volume 100%.


----------



## Narcissus

Anyone wants to sell a USPCB standard or 90* version A>B, I’ll be happy to take it.


----------

